# Camberwell news and chitter-chatter



## mango5 (Nov 13, 2009)

To kick things off, the Silver Buckle appears to have been taken over by "The king of the fairies"   He seems to know a few Urbs... so what's the story?  And does anyone know what's going on with the Grove/Grand Union conversion?  And is the Somerfield going to be a Co-op?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2009)

used to stomp in camberwell a lot around 96-99, then stopped going there altogether, then a couple of months ago went out for a drink and some food, and happy to see some really good new resteraunts. The Vietnamese resteraunt is under new ownership and the food has got a lot better. Fallafel does some kicking food - if you order all the veggie mezes alongside homemade falaffel you can eat like a Lebanese lord for next to nothing. Not sure about the Tadim refit.
Theres another new TUrksih spot that looks good too...

Also that Chinese resteraunt is real deal authentic Chinese food (according to my Chinese friend) - can barely get in on a Friday night. Cheap too.

So yeah, nice new resteraunts in Camberwell.

Patty Island patties are fantastic.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 15, 2009)

That new Turkish one (Mangal??) is 'sposed to be good.  I've not been there yet.  The Silk Road chinese is very authentic, yes.  Better to go Mon-Weds if you  want to get in.  Tadim revamp does not look like a success.

I noticed today that the Tapas(?) place in the Church Street Hotel is advertising for kitchen staff.  Is it finally (about 2 years after the refit) going to open?  That Portuguese place on Denmark Hill has closed


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2009)

So whats the deal with Silver Buckle - is it still a dodgey boozer with bouncers on the door, or as it been turned into something else. And who is "The king of the fairies"?

Also, how did the Redstar 2.0 work out? I met the Spanish guy who took it over, and between me and you and the internet, I didnt hold out much hope...


----------



## mango5 (Nov 15, 2009)

Silver Buckle has finally expired, now this 'Oberon' place is coming.  Dunno what it is tho.

Redstar was pretty good in places, but patchy.  Now it's a Nigerian hangout "Planet Nollywood" and seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2009)

Silk Road (Chinese restaurant) is aces.  Not sure what is meant by "authentic" - basically it is food from the Uighur region of China rather than the normal Cantonese fare we are used to here.  We went on a Sat night before Jay Rayner reviewed it in the Observer and it was pretty empty.  Good to hear it's doing well now.

Am interested in visiting the Vietnamese place as I love Viet food.  Little Bay (cafe on Denmark Hill) does very good bahn mi (Vietnamese sandwiches).


----------



## sir.clip (Nov 16, 2009)

The Nags head is closed.. Lovely fronted pub.. Character & charm inside will now be forgotton.

The landlord Bill synan got evicted after 17 years... 

If your intrested here is a news article..

http://www.thepublican.com/story.asp?sectioncode=7&storycode=65671&c=1


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2009)

sir.clip said:


> The Nags head is closed.. Lovely fronted pub.. Character & charm inside will now be forgotton.
> 
> The landlord Bill synan got evicted after 17 years...
> 
> ...



There was a story about this on the BBC London news - with footage of him in tears, interviews with regulars etc.  It was tied to a piece about the mass loss of pubs in general in London in recent years.  Was quite sad.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 16, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Silk Road (Chinese restaurant) is aces.  Not sure what is meant by "authentic" - basically it is food from the Uighur region of China rather than the normal Cantonese fare we are used to here.  We went on a Sat night before Jay Rayner reviewed it in the Observer and it was pretty empty.  Good to hear it's doing well now.
> 
> Am interested in visiting the Vietnamese place as I love Viet food.  Little Bay (cafe on Denmark Hill) does very good bahn mi (Vietnamese sandwiches).


Your right about "authentic" equating to a different region. I'm going to shoot my sub-editor! I was just quoting my mate on this...

The Vietnamese spot is still pretty shabby inside, and hasn't changed much to the eye since it appeared on Dirtiest Restaurants about 13 years ago (after which it shut down for a spell), but the food is definitely better and less oily than 3 months ago under the old regime. THe family that have taken it over seem very very sweet.



mango5 said:


> Silver Buckle has finally expired, now this 'Oberon' place is coming.  Dunno what it is tho.
> 
> Redstar was pretty good in places, but patchy.  Now it's a Nigerian hangout "Planet Nollywood" and seems to be doing pretty well.


Interesting news! "Planet Nollywood" <<< 

As to the Silver Buckle I think it has a pretty dodgey history going back a long way (not unlike the whole of Camberwell!)

South London Radical History Group 'Past Tense', based out 56a Info SHop have amongst all their lovely pamphlets a great title called "RARE DOINGS AT CAMBERWELL". Its online here http://www.alphabetthreat.co.uk/pasttense/camberwell.html but only costs about £1.50 so better to go and pick up a copy from 56a or Housmans have some on occassion too.

Mentions of the Silver Buckle:


> Very poor areas (‘Casual, chronic want’) were found behind the Cock in Cock Yard (behind the modern Silver Buckle pub), round yards between the southern bus garage and Denmark Hill, and also in the Sultan Street area (known as Camberwell Mill or Freemans Mill), off Wyndham Road. Several streets here - Crown St, Wyndham road, Pitman Road, and Bethwin Street were said in the 1880s to be “of very bad character... The only policemen venturing there were very foolish policemen.”





> Tigers Yard and Joiners Arms Yard, behind the Cock Inn (ie behind the modern Silver Buckle & the Joiners Arms) were among the poorest places in Camberwell in the mid to late 19th century. The people who lived here existed in chronic poverty. Large numbers of families living in a few houses, often unemployed and overcrowded. (These yards were still described as one of the area’s blackspots when demolished in 1930s. There had been much agitation by local Labour councilors to demolish the old overcrowded houses and rehouse the inhabitants, despite much opposition from the Tory controlled Borough Council.)



...sometimes ghosts like this are hard to shift, no matter how dandyish a name you try and impose...


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 16, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Silver Buckle has finally expired, now this 'Oberon' place is coming. Dunno what it is tho.


 
It's been bought by Antic, owners of the DogStar and the East Dulwich Tavern. 

Up the hill, the George Canning's reopened after a facelift - the same old drab selection of beers and a couple of quid more on Sunday lunches, which were the old incarnation's only saving grace.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 17, 2009)

We went along to the opening night of the Grand Union. It was rammed! Well they were giving out free drinks so I guess word spread... I'd like to see what it's like when it's not rammed full of Claphamy people, I've got a feeling it'd be more pleasant.


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2009)

Went to Silk Road the other week on a Friday with a reservation. Great stuff. Definitely going there again.

Where's the Grand Union? The one on Acre Lane is fucking dire.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 17, 2009)

It's where The Grove pub used to be, just up Camberwell Grove.


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2009)

I clearly don't know Camberwell well enough.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We went along to the opening night of the Grand Union. It was rammed! Well they were giving out free drinks so I guess word spread... I'd like to see what it's like when it's not rammed full of *Claphamy people*, I've got a feeling it'd be more pleasant.


Are you sure they aren't Camberwelly people? 

*scarpers*


----------



## innit (Nov 17, 2009)

ska invita said:


> The Vietnamese spot is still pretty shabby inside, and hasn't changed much to the eye since it appeared on Dirtiest Restaurants about 13 years ago (after which it shut down for a spell), but the food is definitely better and less oily than 3 months ago under the old regime. THe family that have taken it over seem very very sweet.



I remember that   I'd talked about going there 100s of times but never had.  God was I relieved.  I am sure the new people had a lot to live down 

I'm not sure about the look of the new Tadim's either


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2009)

Urban trip to the Camberwell Grand Union?


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Silver Buckle has finally expired, now this 'Oberon' place is coming. Dunno what it is tho.


 
WUT? 

yeh The Union was probably full of art students MDK.


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Urban trip to the Camberwell Grand Union?



Not if it's anything like the debacle on Acre Lane, no.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2009)

Onket said:


> Not if it's anything like the debacle on Acre Lane, no.



I wasn't planning on inviting you, tbh


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I wasn't planning on inviting you, tbh



In that case, go ahead.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2009)

I joke, of course. 

You are more than welcome to attend


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I joke, of course.
> 
> You are more than welcome to attend



See post #19.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 17, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are you sure they aren't Camberwelly people?
> 
> *scarpers*



The truth of it could be worse... 

Camberwell people who wished they lived in Clapham. 

In the Grand Union, they have finally found their home... yuck x x


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

I reckon zenie is spot on


----------



## se5 (Nov 19, 2009)

I went to Grand Union  on Tuesday night and attempted to get served but we walked out after waiting 15+ minutes - its good that its very busy but bad that they take so long to serve. 

The problem is all the people ordering cocktails which means that the barman/woman has to spend ages putting a drink together meaning that those of us who just want 'normal' drinks ie beer, wine have to wait. I thought the decor was a bit odd too - not quite sure if its boudoir or pub. Also they only seem to serve burgers which is slightly strange if they are trying to be a high end cocktail bar. Definitely an improvement on the Grove though


----------



## se5 (Nov 19, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Silver Buckle has finally expired, now this 'Oberon' place is coming.  Dunno what it is tho.
> 
> Redstar was pretty good in places, but patchy.  Now it's a Nigerian hangout "Planet Nollywood" and seems to be doing pretty well.



Oberon has website http://the-oberon.com/ which has no content 

- By the sound of things (based on the other pubs they run) it will be hip and trendy bar/ pub - I hope that it suceeds but fear that it wont be long before it realises that the Camberwell market is not so flash with people looking for cheap drink rather than trendy surroundings


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2009)

If you want a normal drink go to a normal priced pub. If you want a wanky cocktail with an overpriced burger you go to Grand Union.


----------



## rennie (Nov 19, 2009)

se5 said:


> Oberon has website http://the-oberon.com/ which has no content
> 
> - By the sound of things (based on the other pubs they run) it will be hip and trendy bar/ pub - I hope that it suceeds but fear that it wont be long before it realises that the Camberwell market is not so flash with people looking for cheap drink rather than trendy surroundings



A little rummaging on facebook tells me that DJ Tab of U75 is involved in this. Maybe ask him?


----------



## mango5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Erm, I found the content free site and facebook links (that's where I got the 'King of the fairies'), and was hoping one of the U75ers might know something and maybe post here.  I can see that TAB and others are friends with this person, but I wouldn't assumed they're linked with the Oberon.  

It's pretty crap promotion, that site is nothing but a logo and personal farcebook link.  A style bar next to Noodel City will be funny.

eta I've just seen that TAB is a group admin... don't remember that when I last looked.  The link went to the Fairy King's personal page.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone any idea what they are doing on that bit of green on Camberwell new road by John Ruskin street opposite the Black Sheep?  Boarding has gone up and tons of earth brought in.


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> Anyone any idea what they are doing on that bit of green on Camberwell new road by John Ruskin street opposite the Black Sheep?  Boarding has gone up and tons of earth brought in.



Housing.

I went to a meeting/consultation about the redevelopment of St Agnes Place a while back & there were people from Southwark there talking about that. Unsurprisingly it looks shite and they're cutting all the trees down (but they're planting new ones so apparently this makes it acceptable).


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> Housing.
> 
> I went to a meeting/consultation about the redevelopment of St Agnes Place a while back & there were people from Southwark there talking about that. Unsurprisingly it looks shite and they're cutting all the trees down (but they're planting new ones so apparently this makes it acceptable).



That's a shame, I guess as there's another green down John Ruskin street that makes it ok.

Incidently I saw loads of trees being planted in Peckham yesterday


----------



## mango5 (Nov 23, 2009)

That bit of green on Camberwell New Road was not very pleasant, and it is right next to Kennington Park.  Do you have any idea what the new buildings will be like?

In other news, apparently Lucas Gardens has been 'saved' from sell-off (it's likely that the council buildings will go to the Arts college).  And the Elephant Shopping Centre will be with us for longer than we thought.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, and the Council have approved plans to redevelop the snooker hall site (pic below), and a meeting to discuss redevelopment of the United Reformed Church (on the corner of Grove Lane and Love Walk) is this evening.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2009)

mango5 said:


> That bit of green on Camberwell New Road was not very pleasant, and it is right next to Kennington Park.  Do you have any idea what the new buildings will be like?



I saw the plans and unsurprisingly they looked horrible. They had the minimum legal amount of Social Housing allowed too.

I preferred the green.

Also, I've had a quick google and I can't find anything about it. A _very _quick google though, mind.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 24, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Oh, and the Council have approved plans to redevelop the snooker hall site (pic below), and a meeting to discuss redevelopment of the United Reformed Church (on the corner of Grove Lane and Love Walk) is this evening.




That will be a sad day.

Spent some interesting times in that place. Grotty snooker halls are what South London used to be all about


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 25, 2009)

Onket said:


> Also, I've had a quick google and I can't find anything about it. A _very _quick google though, mind.



No nor could I


----------



## mango5 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like the Tapas place has opened.  Got to be worth a try; "Angels and Gypsies" looks a bit upmarket for frequent visits.  From the changes in shops, pubs and restaurants in the last  couple of years I can't tell whether Camberwell is on the up or on the rocks


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2009)

I ate in at the kebab place between the Buckle and Noodel City the other night. Highly recommended.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 17, 2009)

Always busy, that kebab place.  I think it's a shame that the Silver Buckle closed.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadly I never actually went in there.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 17, 2009)

I did, it had quite a pleasant atmosphere.  But there were better pubs for twiggy beer bores like me elsewhere around here.

eta.  It's the Christmas market on Camberwell Green on Saturday.  Gotta be worth a look.


----------



## se5 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> That will be a sad day.
> 
> Spent some interesting times in that place. Grotty snooker halls are what South London used to be all about



That snooker hall used to be one of the three cinemas in Camberwell - if only it could be returned to a cinema. Architecture looks a bit brutal but I guess its better than the run down appearance of the snooker hall. 

According to this article - http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/00,news,15864,185,00.htm the snooker facilities will still take place in the basement


----------



## mango5 (Dec 18, 2009)

Which 3 cinemas?  There used to be loads in the area during the inter-war years.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> I ate in at the kebab place between the Buckle and Noodel City the other night. Highly recommended.


The Golden Grill is great.  Haven't been there for ages, but used to be a good place to get after hours booze from.


----------



## Onket (Dec 21, 2009)

I prefer eating in at Bolu Kebab, just round the corner & across the road, but the food at the one we're talking about is pretty damn good, just the back room for eating in isn't.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 22, 2009)

se5 said:


> That snooker hall used to be one of the three cinemas in Camberwell - if only it could be returned to a cinema. Architecture looks a bit brutal but I guess its better than the run down appearance of the snooker hall.
> 
> According to this article - http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/00,news,15864,185,00.htm the snooker facilities will still take place in the basement




I only remember it as a snooker hall. 

I can remember the old cinema at the junction of Cold Harbour Lane and Denmark Hill and even have vague recollections of going to see films there but then it closed and became 'Dicky Dirts' (at least thats how I think its spelt) 

Where was the other one ? On the site of Butterfly walk ?


----------



## sir.clip (Dec 23, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> 'Dicky Dirts' (at least thats how I think its spelt)



What a denim memory that is. I remember going there with my mum & dad so my mum could get dungarees.. Dicky dirts ruled.
Any way i belive that was the old empire music hall pre dicky dirts.

i think the Camberwell palace of varieties was on the spot of butterfly walk.

on the 1913 Ordanance survey map I count a total of 4 picture house's..


----------



## mango5 (Dec 23, 2009)

*From a flickr site that boohoo recommended*

Camberwell Empire




Regal (ABC) Camberwell




Odeon Camberwell


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> but then it closed and became 'Dicky Dirts' (at least thats how I think its spelt)
> 
> Where was the other one ? On the site of Butterfly walk ?



OMG - I had forgotten about Dicky Dirts - my dad used to take us there - for shirts of course....   Blimey MASSIVE blast from the past...


----------



## Maggot (Dec 23, 2009)

Great pics.  So the Odeon was the one that Stoat Boy mentioned at the junction of Coldharbour and Denmark?  And this is where Nando's is now?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 23, 2009)

I used to go to the Dicky Dirts in Fulham. Had no idea there was one in Camberwell.


----------



## se5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Great pics.  So the Odeon was the one that Stoat Boy mentioned at the junction of Coldharbour and Denmark?  And this is where Nando's is now?



The Regal is still there on Camberwell Road but now is the bingo place

This website - http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/Camberwell.htm has further information on the Camberwell cinemas:

"A little later, in the great days of the cinema, there was plenty of choice, around Camberwell Green for the weekly or twice weekly night out at the pictures. Both the Empire and the Camberwell Palace changed from live entertainment to films. The Empire was rebuilt in 1939 as one of the popular Odeon cinemas, with seating for 2,470. Also on Denmark Hill, on the site of Kwiksave, there was the Golden Domes, later known as the Rex and then as the Essoldo. Across the road, on the site of the Post Office, was the Bijou, known to locals as the Bye Joe. The New Grand Hall Cinematograph Theatre in Camberwell New Road, opened in 1912, had seating for 840 people. The Coronet was a small cinema in Wells Way."


----------



## se5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Angels and Gypsies tapas restaurant has opened in the Church Street Hotel - after 3+ years of promised opening its finally happened and it has been reviewed - see http://www.tehbus.com/2009/12/angels-and-gypsies-camberwell.html. Looks good - worth a visit to escape from turkey over Christmas


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 28, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Great pics.  So the Odeon was the one that Stoat Boy mentioned at the junction of Coldharbour and Denmark?  And this is where Nando's is now?




Yep although that first picture seems to me to be at the same location as well (unless I am missing something obvious)


----------



## Dj TAB (Dec 29, 2009)

ref The Oberon, Camberwizzle Green...

Audio Sushi asked me to host NYE there this year, and for a while we were into the idea...

...A bit further down the line though, and having had a dig through the history of the place we felt it better not to be involved yet.

The company that has bought it is the same as runs the Dogstar in Brixton, hence the connection.

I may well do stuff there in the future, but will watch and see how they decide to run if first....


----------



## Onket (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 30, 2009)

Dj TAB said:


> ref The Oberon, Camberwizzle Green...
> 
> Audio Sushi asked me to host NYE there this year, and for a while we were into the idea...


 
Were they planning on getting it open for NYE? Place is boarded up now, and stripped down to the original frontage - it used to be The Tiger


----------



## se5 (Dec 30, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Were they planning on getting it open for NYE? Place is boarded up now, and stripped down to the original frontage - it used to be The Tiger



yes when I walked by the other day I thought nye was a bit optimistics - it would be another few weeks' work at least to get it up to standard. This website  - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/63/6324/Oberon/Denmark_Hill  - seems to suggest they had to do more than they originally planned


----------



## mango5 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Oberon said:
			
		

> The Oberon, (Silver Buckle as was), will reopen in the New Year as a proper old fashioned pub.
> We will offer a good range of real ales along with the usual lagers, some interesting wines and some great, well priced home made food.





> A proper pub with decent beer, decent food and decent people but above all a pub


There are a few decent Ale/food pubs in Camberwell, sounds like the Oberon is going for the obvious.  A small pub/venue with music or bands would be really good.  (Sadly I don't think the Marlborough worked out).  If the Joiner's Arms have made anything of their back room refurb I haven't noticed.  There was a comedy club that started in there but stopped, and the Saturday cabaret/variety at the Sun and Doves faded away too.


----------



## se5 (Dec 30, 2009)

The renovations at the Silver Buckle currently have revealed lovely green tiling and the original name of the pub in the tiles  - the tiger. In a way it would be a shame not to take advantage of the existing sinage that still seems to be in good condition


----------



## se5 (Dec 30, 2009)

mango5 said:


> There are a few decent Ale/food pubs in Camberwell, sounds like the Oberon is going for the obvious.  A small pub/venue with music or bands would be really good.  (Sadly I don't think the Marlborough worked out).  If the Joiner's Arms have made anything of their back room refurb I haven't noticed.  There was a comedy club that started in there but stopped, and the Saturday cabaret/variety at the Sun and Doves faded away too.



Sadly that seems to be the way of Camberwell pubs. There does seem to be events on at the Castle and Funky Munky along these lines and I think it does tend to take off more in the summer.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 31, 2009)

mango5 said:


> There are a few decent Ale/food pubs in Camberwell, sounds like the Oberon is going for the obvious.  A small pub/venue with music or bands would be really good.  (*Sadly I don't think the Marlborough worked out*).  If the Joiner's Arms have made anything of their back room refurb I haven't noticed.  There was a comedy club that started in there but stopped, and the Saturday cabaret/variety at the Sun and Doves faded away too.



According to sources the plug was pulled on the Marlborough by the pubco in question (Enterprise Inns), who decided to sell the unlisted building to be demolished to make way for a residential development. Obviously this may have been influence by the doubtful viability of the pub, which always seemed to suffer either from cash-flow problems or just poor management (they often had large swathes of their drink range off, including on one occasion _all their draught beer_).


----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2009)

Ref the co that have bought the Buckle - the Dogstar is the odd one out of thei pubs, expect the East Dulwich Tavern - it won local of the year in 08 - God knows why - in some london wide pub survey.

It'll be well run, not so cheap but may face probs concidering the old following from the Buckle will be the first thru the newly refurbed doors!!!

Should be a laff


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 31, 2009)

hipipol said:


> It'll be well run, not so cheap but may face probs concidering the old following from the Buckle will be the first thru the newly refurbed doors!!!
> 
> Should be a laff





I used to know a bloke who ran a pub management company. He told me there were two ways of breaking the link between trouble makers and a pub. 

One was to close the pub for 6 months. In that time the old regulars would find somewhere else and get comfortable there and would rarely come back.

The second was to fly a team of brothers in from Ireland who had a reputation as fierce bare knuckle boxers. Let them run the place for a couple of weeks and order soon got restored.

In this day and age I guess its the first option that is the only viable one (I was told of this method at the tail end of the 80's and it relied on the Police being quite happy for Pub landlords to manage most of their own affairs) but the only other alternative would be for a Wetherspoons to open in Camberwell.


----------



## se5 (Dec 31, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> In this day and age I guess its the first option that is the only viable one (I was told of this method at the tail end of the 80's and it relied on the Police being quite happy for Pub landlords to manage most of their own affairs) but the only other alternative would be for a Wetherspoons to open in Camberwell.



I guess there is some logic in the first method you mentioned. We of course already have a Wetherspoons in Camberwell - the Fox on Hill near to King's College Hospital and what a fine Wethers it is too!

I would have thought that the Buckle's clientele have gone to the Old Dispensary or the Joiners Arms if they were local to that bit of town. Anyway I bet if they are tempted back to relive old glories they will walk into the new pub and see the price list and surroundings and promptly walk out again!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

se5 said:


> I guess there is some logic in the first method you mentioned. We of course already have a Wetherspoons in Camberwell - the Fox on Hill near to King's College Hospital and what a fine Wethers it is too!



Doh !

Of course.

What makes me chuckle though is the Silver Buckle was a mere apprentice to the real hell hole of Camberwell that was the Antheum (I think thats how it was spelt) on Camberwell New Road next to the bus garage. 

That was beyond being 'rough' and really took you into a whole strange world. Only ever ventured in once despite working almost opposite it for two years and the place just gave off such a sinister aura that even now I have to repress a little shudder every time I drive past it (its a block buster video place or something now).


----------



## se5 (Jan 6, 2010)

Another fire in Camberwell 

The new block of flats being built on Camberwell Station Road has gone up in flames: looks like it was quite dramatic and people in Station Road and surrounding streets had to be evacuated from their homes

Its a shame because it will mean months (maybe years) of more disruption on Station Road. Its hard not to suspect its foul play given that it was a very cold snowy night...

BBC report http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8443147.stm
More than 150 people were moved from their homes when fire tore through a construction site in south London.

About 75 firefighters tackled the blaze which began at 0228 GMT in Camberwell Station Road, Southwark, south London.

The fire, which gutted the five-storey building, was brought under control within four hours. 

A London Fire Brigade spokesman said: "Fire crews worked hard to contain the fire, preventing it from spreading to any neighbouring buildings." He said that fire crews were likely to remain on the site for some time. 

Fire investigators are trying to identify the cause.


----------



## se5 (Jan 6, 2010)

More on the fire in the Brixton section http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=313312


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2010)

se5 said:


> Its hard not to suspect its foul play given that it was a very cold snowy night...


Why does a cold night mean foul play is more likely?

I would have thought on a cold night there are more heaters going which could have caused it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> OMG - I had forgotten about Dicky Dirts - my dad used to take us there - for shirts of course....   Blimey MASSIVE blast from the past...




I mentioned them waaaaaaaaaaaaay back in 2007



> 27-07-2007, 10:15
> Minnie_the_Minx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## se5 (Jan 6, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Why does a cold night mean foul play is more likely?
> 
> I would have thought on a cold night there are more heaters going which could have caused it.



My logic was that at 2am on a cold, bleak, snowy building site open to the elements and separated from surrounding inhabited buildings by several metres there wouldnt be many sources of heat or flames to start the fire.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey se5, did you post that link elsewhere and lure Mark Dodds over here from the Camberwellonline blog?


----------



## se5 (Jan 7, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Hey se5, did you post that link elsewhere and lure Mark Dodds over here from the Camberwellonline blog?



Its a fair cop you've got me banged to rights! Yes I do read and sometimes post on the site - http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/

Returning to earlier speculation on here about causes of the fire its interesting that the Camberwell Station Road site was owned by the same construction company as the Peckham fire site - http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=3155748&origin=bldgbreakingnewsletter


----------



## mango5 (Jan 20, 2010)

If anyone is after any picture frames there's a skip full of them outside the GX Gallery on Daneville Road where the buses loop round towards Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2010)

I expect they're quite wet by now! Good spot though.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 20, 2010)

Buggrit - could have done with some picture frames


----------



## Maggot (Jan 20, 2010)

They might still be there.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, but sodden.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 20, 2010)

Might take a look on the way home, on the offchance there are some non-sodden ones.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2010)

If the wood's treated that they might be ok.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2010)

There might be some non-sodden ones underneath the sodden ones.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 20, 2010)

If I do bother to go (unlikely), I will be sure to report back.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2010)

A couple of snaps of the tiled front of the Silver Buckle/Tiger.  It's a shame they aren't using the old name.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 21, 2010)

Blimey, they're totally gutting it.


----------



## IMR (Jan 21, 2010)

The tiles look nice, will they be kept?


----------



## HateCamberwell (Jan 21, 2010)

All this fuss about Camberwell.  Try growing up in this cess pit.  Took a date to Angels & Gypsies cool place.  Shame we had to go back on the street and face the brutality of the locals.  Jeez.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 21, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> All this fuss about Camberwell.  Try growing up in this cess pit.  Took a date to Angels & Gypsies cool place.  Shame we had to go back on the street and face the brutality of the locals.  Jeez.


Have you thought about moving?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> Angels & Gypsies cool place.



Tell me more. You recommend it? Prices?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 21, 2010)

Which one are you, Onkey?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2010)

I am posting as 'Onket' and not as 'HateCamberwell'.

That clear it up for you?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 21, 2010)

I meant _Angel or Gypsy_?


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah. That depends how much you're paying.


----------



## HateCamberwell (Jan 21, 2010)

Prices a bit steep but trying to impress.  Move? Same reason most people are here, it is cheap by compare.  So we are stuck.  You do get what you pay 4 I supposz


----------



## HateCamberwell (Jan 21, 2010)

Saw a review of A&G in Evening Standard today.  Or mabe yesterday.  Man said the same - good food, sh**hole outside.


----------



## se5 (Jan 21, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> Saw a review of A&G in Evening Standard today.  Or mabe yesterday.  Man said the same - good food, sh**hole outside.



I dont think Camberwell Church Street or the town centre generally is any worse than lots of other places such as Brixton or other South or North London town centres  I know of - thats not an excuse of course and not a reason why it shouldnt be better but if you look around there are lots of hidden gems in the side roads off Church Street and even on Church St itself.


----------



## se5 (Jan 21, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> Prices a bit steep but trying to impress.  Move? Same reason most people are here, it is cheap by compare.  So we are stuck.  You do get what you pay 4 I supposz



So how can it be made better? Have you thought about getting involved in the local community?


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> All this fuss about Camberwell.


What fuss?  Brixton has a whole forum!


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2010)

And Brixton is a _real _shithole/cesspit.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 21, 2010)

Onket said:


> And Brixton is a _real _shithole/cesspit.


All those other shitholes are just fakin'


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2010)

se5 said:


> Have you thought about getting involved in the local community?


How would you go about that?  I've not found it easy.  The swimming pool campaign people seemed very cliquey to me and the Brunswick park community group have disregarded 3 offers of help (in response to their appeals).


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 22, 2010)

some mates of mine in Camberwell got a bullet through the back of their house the night before last - am seeing some of them in the pub tonight so should find some more out . . .


----------



## damnhippie (Jan 22, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> some mates of mine in Camberwell got a bullet through the back of their house the night before last - am seeing some of them in the pub tonight so should find some more out . . .


 
blimey. hope everyone's alright.

there was a parked motorbike on fire, at the camberwell end of coldharbour lane yesterday too. don't know why but it looked really weird.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 30, 2010)

Camberwell Church Street is closed off right now, 2 fire service vehicles outside the fone shop near the main bus stop towards Peckham.  No buses in that direction


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 30, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Camberwell Church Street is closed off right now, 2 fire service vehicles outside the fone shop near the main bus stop towards Peckham.  No buses in that direction



Some drunk bloke told me and pH that a building had collapsed, but it didn't look so serious when I walked by a few minutes later. Everything looked normal - aide from the road being closed off - and the houses along Church Street hadn't been evacuated: there were people watching from their windows.  Someone said some masonry had fallen, but there was nothing obvious from the road.  There was also some talk of a fire, but there was no sign of that either.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 31, 2010)

A 42 bus was proper fucked on Albany Road at the intersection with Thurlow Street this morning. Looked like it had t-boned something at speed - the front of the bus was caved in, windows smashed, and 20 feet of barriers on the park side of the road. No sign of the other vehicle. Police had Albany way closed from Wells Way to Bagshot Street.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 1, 2010)

Sunday lunch in The Castle is shit. There's some chitter-chatter for you.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2010)

I think Camberwell should be twinned with Brent Cross


----------



## mango5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never enjoyed the beer or the food in the Castle, though I've been there a few times for events.  I think the people who run it are trying hard to run a decent place, and it's often full.  Just not my thing I guess.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 2, 2010)

Regarding the Silver Buckle/Oberon/Tiger... 
Just seen this on Beer in the Evening:



> Having stripped off the strange concrete that had been plastered over the front of this fine old Victorian pub we discovered the original signage and that meant the name really had to be the Tiger.
> 
> Windows are being made at the moment and it really will restore a small corner of Camberwell to its former glory.
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> A 42 bus was proper fucked on Albany Road at the intersection with Thurlow Street this morning. Looked like it had t-boned something at speed - the front of the bus was caved in, windows smashed, and 20 feet of barriers on the park side of the road. No sign of the other vehicle. Police had Albany way closed from Wells Way to Bagshot Street.


I heard about this on the news. The bus hit a person who has since died. 

Can't find a link.

E2A: It's on the front page of South London Press, but not on their website.


----------



## se5 (Feb 2, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> Sunday lunch in The Castle is shit. There's some chitter-chatter for you.



Agree - far better Sunday lunches at the George Canning, Bear, Cambria or Sun and Doves in my experience (although not tried Funky Munky, Hermits, Phoenix or Old Dispensary for lunch purposes)


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2010)

se5 said:


> Agree - far better Sunday lunches at the George Canning, Bear, Cambria or Sun and Doves in my experience (although not tried Funky Munky, Hermits, Phoenix or Old Dispensary for lunch purposes)


I don't think the Hermits does food.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 8, 2010)

Bastards now charging for car parking at Butterfly Walk car park, with resident scumbag in attendance to ticket anyone he fancies ticketing.

Pathetic little apologetic sign there from Morrisons saying they haven't yet sorted out the rebating system to reimburse their customers who park there.  That should have been set up before parking charges were introduced.

I shall be complaining to their head office first thing in the morning.


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Regarding the Silver Buckle/Oberon/Tiger...
> Just seen this on Beer in the Evening:
> 
> 
> ...



There is hope, then.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2010)

ajdown said:


> Bastards now charging for car parking at Butterfly Walk car park, with resident scumbag in attendance to ticket anyone he fancies ticketing.
> 
> Pathetic little apologetic sign there from Morrisons saying they haven't yet sorted out the rebating system to reimburse their customers who park there.  That should have been set up before parking charges were introduced.
> 
> I shall be complaining to their head office first thing in the morning.



Morrisons? In Camberwell? When did that happen?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2010)

hipipol said:


> Morrisons? In Camberwell? When did that happen?


It's in the shopping center by mcdonalds. Used to be somerfield (the somerfield over the road is still open)


----------



## se5 (Feb 9, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It's in the shopping center by mcdonalds. Used to be somerfield (the somerfield over the road is still open)



Yes in the _'Butterfly Walk'_ shopping centre - it opened last July - see discussion then http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=282931&page=3

The Somers across the road is going to be converted to a Co-Op at some point - they already sell Co-Op branded stuff

In response to AJ's original post I dont think the parking charges will actually have much impact - I bet the vast majority of people using the shops in Camberwell come by bus or walk  as car ownership in the surrounding area is less than 40% of households. Indeed it might be argued that the charges will benefit the area as commuters and others wont use it as a free car park.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 9, 2010)

sam/phallocrat said:


> some mates of mine in Camberwell got a bullet through the back of their house the night before last - am seeing some of them in the pub tonight so should find some more out . . .





damnhippie said:


> blimey. hope everyone's alright.
> 
> there was a parked motorbike on fire, at the camberwell end of coldharbour lane yesterday too. don't know why but it looked really weird.



Apparently some undercover coppers were trailing some bloke who then got shot at with a MAC10 (known as a 'spray and pray') by 3 blokes in a car.  Noone hurt, all nicked . . .


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I heard about this on the news. The bus hit a person who has since died.
> 
> Can't find a link.
> 
> E2A: It's on the front page of South London Press, but not on their website.


It's on the BBC website
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8505464.stm


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 11, 2010)

Onket said:


> There is hope, then.



Keeping fingers crossed! Would be good to have a decent pub in such a visible location.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Phew! They are keeping the name as 'The Tiger' and it is expected to open on the 25th.  Nice to have a refurb and a welcome visual addition to the main drag - let's see if it turns out to be a decent pub.  It appears to be owned by this lot.  Solid Sarf London, but the only other of those places I know is the Dog Star and it's a different kettle of fish entirely.


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2010)

It'll have those people lurking in the toilets trying to bully money out of you then.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 11, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Phew! They are keeping the name as 'The Tiger' and it is expected to open on the 25th.  Nice to have a refurb and a welcome visual addition to the main drag - let's see if it turns out to be a decent pub.  It appears to be owned by this lot.  Solid Sarf London, but the only other of those places I know is the Dog Star and it's a different kettle of fish entirely.



Try the EDT ot the Jam Circus near me, closer to their usual

Know some of the guys in the management, generally pretty sound, want a decent pub with some decent food - everyone of them make their stuff on the premises, not boil in the bag, shocking really......


----------



## se5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm hopeful that it will be a good addition to the Camberwell scene - its a very prominent visible position in camberwell town centre and so shouild bring benefits for the whole local area


----------



## mango5 (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a photo exhibition of Luffboro Junction residents this weekend.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 12, 2010)

That looks cool. Anyone up for popping along tomorrow?


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 13, 2010)

This is choice.  An exhibition featuring the people living in LJ?! Seriously?!  No doubt millions of people will travel from all over the world to have a gander.

If you wanna see the 'beautiful people' of Loughborough Junction, just go hang out under the rail bridge (look for giant sign 'insert enema here' and watch your head in case god finally gets round to sorting the place out).


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 13, 2010)

There's always The Hero!


p.s. "NB: Information about this pub is incomplete as it has not been visited by a member of the beerintheevening.com team" . . . who survived.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> If you wanna see the 'beautiful people' of Loughborough Junction, just go hang out under the rail bridge (look for giant sign 'insert enema here' and watch your head in case god finally gets round to sorting the place out).


How will an enema affect your head? I suspect you don't know your head from your arse.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bit of background to the exhibition.  HateCamberwell appears to be avoiding the point spectacularly.


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 13, 2010)

Please everyone support the Laughboro Junction raise our houseprices amid the shit exhibition. 

Happy?


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 13, 2010)

london evening standard said:
			
		

> Paul Adlam, 42, an editor, sports masseur and florist,



Typical LJ entrepreneur.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 14, 2010)

Went to the exhibition today and really enjoyed it. Some great portraits and saw parts of the area I wouldn't have seen otherwise.

Didin't get a quiz sheet cos it was so popular they had all been taken.

and thumbs up for the Cambria - a top pub!


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 14, 2010)

You do have to give them credit.

The title says WE ARE LOUBOROUGH JUNCTION.  What is means is what it doesn't say WE ARE NOT CAMBERWELL.

Very clever rebranding.  Can only help.  It really isn't Camberwell, though they are both shit.  

Oh, my mum went.  She loved it.  Deluded.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 14, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> You do have to give them credit.
> 
> The title says WE ARE LOUBOROUGH JUNCTION.  What is means is what it doesn't say WE ARE NOT CAMBERWELL.
> 
> ...



you are a little ray of sunshine on this thread....


----------



## Maggot (Feb 14, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> You do have to give them credit.
> 
> The title says WE ARE LOUBOROUGH JUNCTION.  What is means is what it doesn't say WE ARE NOT CAMBERWELL.
> 
> ...


Your user name and all your posts are about how much you hate Camberwell (and Loughborough Junction). Do you do anything else?  It's bad for your health to be so negative.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> You do have to give them credit.
> 
> The title says WE ARE LOUBOROUGH JUNCTION.  What is means is what it doesn't say WE ARE NOT CAMBERWELL.
> 
> ...



Are you 12 yet?


----------



## Onket (Feb 15, 2010)

Just let him/her have his/her moan. I'm finding the comments mildly amusing, tbh, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2010)

Some pictures of pictures from the Loughborough Junction exhibition: http://www.flickr.com/photos/44875331@N03/sets/72157623438645794/


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 15, 2010)

It looks like a nice idea - using the area to showcase people from the area, maybe   Like the photos. Glad they had the weather for it.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 16, 2010)

I think Gala Bingo is closing this Sunday. 
All the ladies say its to become a church..


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 17, 2010)

My mum had a right strop when dad asked about her day out at the exhibition with the Camberwellblogian Guardianistas.  They are the group who regularly try to stick up for the downtrodden ‘diversity’ of Camberwell (the cast of Shameless) but draw the line at wine not perfectly chilled wine and tapas not true to a particular region of Spain.  “Boris the bufoon doesn’t understand the working class!!”  “That cut of ham is not truly Basque!!” And of course to be a member of the true brigade you must cycle AND you must call for the end of capitalism, or you aren’t a true cyclist.

Gala Bingo will be a huge loss.  Not.  A new church will bring hope to the downtrodden diversity.  Maybe a worship hall for those who follow the religion of the green agenda?  You think the smoke smell was bad, wait till it’s packed with hippies working up a sweat but wearing no deoderant.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 17, 2010)

Perhaps it becoming a church will be a good thing for you, HateCamberwell...you could do with some light in your life....it must be _exhausting_ for you being so perpetually cross.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

Am not appreciating no busses along Coldharbour Lane at the moment. How many weeks is this going on for? Gah.
If I wasn't so lazy it wouldn't matter!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Mythological Mermaid and the Magical Camber Well*

Nice bit of historical trivia, I heard about it at the Myatts Fields refurb event lsat year and only just remembered it.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Am not appreciating no busses along Coldharbour Lane at the moment. How many weeks is this going on for? Gah.
> If I wasn't so lazy it wouldn't matter!



Bugger.

How is that affecting the 345? Anyone know?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/buses/default.html

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/information.asp?incident=1058491_TfL



> COLDHARBOUR LANE - ROUTE 35 45 345 P4 N35: Until 1900 Sunday 28 March, buses will be diverted between Denmark Hill and Acre Lane due to emergency gas main repairs.
> 
> DIVERSION:
> 
> ...


----------



## mango5 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm on a 345 right now, going up Denmark Hill rather than CHL. Doing a grand tour of Herne Hill. Alright when the traffic is flowing like now, but probably adds 30 mins to the route in peak hours.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm moving this weekend (fingers crossed) and that'll be my new route to work.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2010)

probably quicker to walk from camberwell to brixton...


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm moving to Peckham.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 17, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> A new church will bring hope to the downtrodden diversity..




There a three churches on that strip already... 

I'd miss the bingo crowd..


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> My mum had a right strop when dad asked about her day out at the exhibition with the Camberwellblogian Guardianistas.  They are the group who regularly try to stick up for the downtrodden ‘diversity’ of Camberwell (the cast of Shameless) but draw the line at wine not perfectly chilled wine and tapas not true to a particular region of Spain.  “Boris the bufoon doesn’t understand the working class!!”  “That cut of ham is not truly Basque!!” And of course to be a member of the true brigade you must cycle AND you must call for the end of capitalism, or you aren’t a true cyclist.
> 
> Gala Bingo will be a huge loss.  Not.  A new church will bring hope to the downtrodden diversity.  Maybe a worship hall for those who follow the religion of the green agenda?  You think the smoke smell was bad, wait till it’s packed with hippies working up a sweat but wearing no deoderant.



 x several

How old are you?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a lovely sunday dinner in The Sun & Doves the other week - quite a nice pub is that in Camberwell?


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> I had a lovely sunday dinner in The Sun & Doves the other week - quite a nice pub is that in Camberwell?



Indeed!

Had one there the last Sunday. They do good roasts. Consistently good there too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> I had a lovely sunday dinner in The Sun & Doves the other week - quite a nice pub is that in Camberwell?



Thanks for letting us know you were around.  etc


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 17, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Had one there the last Sunday. They do good roasts. Consistently good there too.



Rather lush I thought - I was there not sunday gone but the sunday before - I spoke to some bloke with a dog


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

Speaking of the Sun and Doves, there's a bit of a grumpfest going on over on Beer in the Evening website: 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/34/3404/Sun_and_Doves/Camberwell

Someone has a grudge!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 17, 2010)

Onket said:


> Thanks for letting us know you were around.  etc



 sorry dude 

It's a friends local foody place


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> Rather lush I thought - I was there not sunday gone but the sunday before - I spoke to some bloke with a dog



If it's the fella I'm thinking of he's all right isn't he! There's generally a good crowd of people in there, never seen any trouble... yet!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 17, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> If it's the fella I'm thinking of he's all right isn't he! There's generally a good crowd of people in there, never seen any trouble... yet!



 He seemed ok - think I've seen him a few times, he thought i was the police at first

Dog is called Angel i think


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Speaking of the Sun and Doves, there's a bit of a grumpfest going on over on Beer in the Evening website:
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/34/3404/Sun_and_Doves/Camberwell
> 
> Someone has a grudge!





> those are either bad photos of nice food or good photos of pretentious rubbish.



Fair point though.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2010)

Onket said:


> Fair point though.



Mmm, the photos really don't do it justice I guess. Point agreed!


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Mmm, the photos really don't do it justice I guess. Point agreed!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 17, 2010)

Crispy said:


> probably quicker to walk from camberwell to brixton...


 Certainly is!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 18, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Speaking of the Sun and Doves, there's a bit of a grumpfest going on over on Beer in the Evening website:
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/34/3404/Sun_and_Doves/Camberwell
> 
> Someone has a grudge!



That is one good bunfight going on. They should move it on to urban for entertainment.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 18, 2010)

Went to Loughborough junction arty thing - was enjoyable though it did start to rain. I use to work and live in the area so have explored the back streets alot - still -it was a good exhibition.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 18, 2010)

Is that our very own BoxRoom I see joining in?


----------



## se5 (Feb 19, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> You do have to give them credit.
> 
> The title says WE ARE LOUBOROUGH JUNCTION.  What is means is what it doesn't say WE ARE NOT CAMBERWELL.
> 
> ...



The whole point about Loughborough Junction is that it is _not_ Camberwell - it is a place between Brixton and Camberwell that feels marginalised and overshadowed by its neighbours so the exhibition is one stage of building consciousness of Loughborough Junction.


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah.  More "don't lump us in with that shithole Camberwell, we're better than that!"  

Talk about holes, Gala bingo is in the worst cesspit around.  What a dump.  My mate claims it will be the new Ministry of Sound since they are shutting down in Elephant.  Want it be a laugh watchin' drug dazed clubbers exiting into urban 'vibrancy' in the wee hours.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2010)

What do you *love*, *hate*caberwell? All this negativism is downing my aura.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 19, 2010)

We tried to go to the new tapas place on Wednesday - Angels and Gypsies.  Unfortunately I am unable to report back because it was absolutely rammed, and no table to be had until 9.30pm.    So we went to Caravaggio instead - I love the old school waiters there.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 19, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> Talk about holes, Gala bingo is in the worst cesspit around.  What a dump.  My mate claims it will be the new Ministry of Sound since they are shutting down in Elephant.  Want it be a laugh watchin' drug dazed clubbers exiting into urban 'vibrancy' in the wee hours.




 Gala bingo is a good.  Its social & just a nice place to meet people. (I bet you have never been).
And there are plenty of drug crazed folk in camberwell exiting the Maudsley & other unlicensed drug establishments all day long.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> My mate claims it will be the new *Ministry of Sound *since they are shutting down in Elephant.


That's a shit church, as far as I know.  Sunday mornings on that stretch will be fun then, with the various worshippers coming and going.  However, I suspect the bingo-ers might have a better idea of it's next use than your mate's speculations.


----------



## se5 (Feb 19, 2010)

It will be a great shame if it becomes a church or is redeveloped into private housing as that will be a loss to the Camberwell community. 

I suppose the site might be redeveloped as a supermarket - I believe Sainsburys or Tesco wanted to open one on the site of the bus garage near there about 5-10 years ago and set about buying up the freeholds of places nearby to allow a bigger site to be developed/ to allow access but TfL then changed their minds and wanted to keep it as a bus garage and also retain the option of redeveloping it as Camberwell station. Not sure what the current state of play is on that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 19, 2010)

Ms T said:


> So we went to Caravaggio instead - I love the old school waiters there.



The food at Caravaggio is fit,esp the gnocci.

We tried the Silk Road the other day was suprisingly nice but not so good for veggies.

Has anyone tried Su Thai on Coldharbour yet? Def recommend it! The tofu in red curry sauce with lime was one of the best meals out I've had in a while


----------



## Ms T (Feb 19, 2010)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> The food at Caravaggio is fit,esp the gnocci.
> 
> We tried the Silk Road the other day was suprisingly nice but not so good for veggies.
> 
> Has anyone tried Su Thai on Coldharbour yet? Def recommend it! The tofu in red curry sauce with lime was one of the best meals out I've had in a while



Silk Road is great.  Thanks for the tip about Su Thai - will give it a go soon.


----------



## rennie (Feb 19, 2010)

Onket said:


> It'll have those people lurking in the toilets trying to bully money out of you then.



Toilet attendants? I hate places who have them. Awful.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2010)

The 'Luffbru J is not Camberwell' tiff, set me to thinking about the borders, (not that anything within say, a half-hour radius is out of bounds of this thread).  It's not about boroughs or post codes for me.  I've worked out a rough boundary of streets but I'm not competent to show them on a map (hint hint).  Here's my attempt.  The mapmaking thingy autoplotted the roads but it's pretty close to what I think.

What do you think?

*goes off to research*


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2010)

You got a google account mango? if you go to maps.google.co.uk then you should see a My Maps link where you can create a personal map, share it public or private then draw all over it with lines and polygons


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 19, 2010)

I am quite looking forward to having a beer in The Tiger on Thursday night.

Anyone else?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2010)

It's going to be rammed.  It's North London drinks on Thursday I think and I'm working til 8 so might not get to that.  Incidentally I realised that the same company are responsible for the Royal Albert in Deptford/New Cross which I like a lot, so I'm a bit more hopeful that I'll like the Tiger.


----------



## se5 (Feb 19, 2010)

mango5 said:


> The 'Luffbru J is not Camberwell' tiff, set me to thinking about the borders, (not that anything within a say, a half-hour radius is out of bounds of this thread).  It's not about boroughs or post codes for me.  I've worked out a rough boundary of streets but I'm not competent to show them on a map (hint hint).  Here's my attempt.  The mapmaking thingy autoplotted the roads but it's pretty close to what I think.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> *goes off to research*



I would agree generally with the borders you have given - maybe extend it a bit: Westwards towards Kennington to include as far as John Ruskin Street and Eastwards to include the South London Gallery and Bushey Hill Road. Northwards I would include up to Albany Road. 

In fact it may be better to say that Camberwell is the SE5 postcode area - this would include all of Camberwell New Road up to Kennington Park as well as all of Burgess Park up to Old Kent Road.  I had a brief google for maps and the best I could come up with is the Museum of London http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/postcodes/places/SE5.html, if you type SE5 into multimap etc it shows the postcode boundary in a red line.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Agree on the Southeastern, I meant to include SLG.  But I think the North side of Burgess Park is Walworth (I'm thinking the old canal is the boundary), and the Eastern end of it by Old Kent Road is no-man's land.


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 19, 2010)

Basically take your map, include more shit and take out the nicer bits.  To the South and southeast, those people would either want to be Denmark Hill, East Dulwich or Herne Hill, so pull it back a bit.  And you go too far down Coldharbour Lane, that's Loughbourough Junction and they've just told us where they stand.  But push it a bit to the northwest - all those shit estates are Camberwell and not Kennington.  The park is a big border, like going from civility to the third world.  And Myatts Fields mates always say Oval or just Myatts Fields.  They and the East Dulwich borders punters are the most vehement about not being part of Camberwell.  And to end on a positive, you go a bit too far on the northeast into the North Peckham Estate (which borders Burgess too, a park not really in Camberwell, Walworth or Peckham, just bordering all three).  The one thing Camberwell can say is thank god we are not Peckham.


----------



## se5 (Feb 19, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> Basically take your map, include more shit and take out the nicer bits.  To the South and southeast, those people would either want to be Denmark Hill, East Dulwich or Herne Hill, so pull it back a bit.  And you go too far down Coldharbour Lane, that's Loughbourough Junction and they've just told us where they stand.  But push it a bit to the northwest - all those shit estates are Camberwell and not Kennington.  The park is a big border, like going from civility to the third world.  And Myatts Fields mates always say Oval or just Myatts Fields.  They and the East Dulwich borders punters are the most vehement about not being part of Camberwell.  And to end on a positive, you go a bit too far on the northeast into the North Peckham Estate (which borders Burgess too, a park not really in Camberwell, Walworth or Peckham, just bordering all three).  The one thing Camberwell can say is thank god we are not Peckham.



Thank you for your cheerfuil intervention, living near Myatts Fields Park myself and having lived near to Denmark Hill Station previously I have always made a point of calling it Camberwell rather than anything else - I take your point though that people do call it other things: I think its because most people relate to their nearest train/tube station as a point of reference


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm hoping this will be as good as the thread arguing about London boundaries.  "What people call it" is as good a boundary as any.

What's wrong with Peckham?

eta You're probably right about the North Peckham Estate, the boundary road is probably Wells Way/Southampton Way.


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 19, 2010)

They call it that to avoid that stunned silence when you say Camberwell.  Peckham is probably outpacing Camberwell to be fair.  Both are 'vibrant'.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2010)

O    K


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2010)

hatecamberwell said:


> they call it that to avoid that stunned silence when you say camberwell.  Peckham is probably outpacing camberwell to be fair.  Both are 'vibrant'.


i love you ihatecamberwell, you're swell


----------



## Ms T (Feb 20, 2010)

Crispy said:


> probably quicker to walk from camberwell to brixton...



I didn't really get this until last night, when me and Blind Lemon tried to go to Camberwell on the bus.  We went to the bus stop on Gresham Road and waited for about 20 minutes or so before we noticed the small sign on the bus stop saying that services had been diverted.  For some reason, there was no large yellow sticker saying the bus stop was out of service.   So we ended up walking to Camberwell.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I didn't really get this until last night, when me and Blind Lemon tried to go to Camberwell on the bus.  We went to the bus stop on Gresham Road and waited for about 20 minutes or so before we noticed the small sign on the bus stop saying that services had been diverted.  For some reason, there was no large yellow sticker saying the bus stop was out of service.


 That's probably cos the P4 is still using that stop.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2010)

*The Camberwell of Old*












Look at how fucking huge it was!!!!!

And it NOT head up the road toward Walworth!!!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah, yes, that was the parish of St Giles?


----------



## se5 (Feb 20, 2010)

It was the Metropolitan Borough of Camberwell - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolitan_Borough_of_Camberwell. I cant help but think that Camberwell would be in a better state today if it was still a borough and was not transferred to Southwark


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2010)

Anywhere that had the motto of Alls Well gets my respect!!!

Plus the bits of old Southwark I have lived in have been shite, buts the bits of old Camberwell (well apart from Valmar Road - tho the cheap offy was OK) have been ace


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2010)

hipipol said:


> Look at how fucking huge it was!!!!!
> 
> And it NOT head up the road toward Walworth!!!


That's Massive!  Imagine the uproar if we reverted to that and all the people in Dulwich became part of Camberwell overnight.  


It took me a while, but I've just realised that All's Well is a pun (after seeing the wells on the badge).


----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Ah, yes, that was the parish of St Giles?



I think so

Its worth noting that it was this Parish that secured Peckham Rye as open space by buying it to stop the encroachments. Equally it was the old Metropolitan Borugh of Camberwell , successor to the Parich authorities, which bought Homestall Farm turning most of it over to park - Peckham Rye Park - and also bought One Tree Hill to prevent it being built over in the 1890s.

Personally I should like to see its re-appearance as Southwark doesn't mean anything out here in the sticks!!!!!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 23, 2010)

The great folk at Lambeth Band of Solidarity are doing their Invisible Food Walks every 3rd Saturday of the month until Summer 2010


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2010)

mango5 said:


> The great folk at Lambeth Band of Solidarity are doing their Invisible Food Walks every 3rd Saturday of the month until Summer 2010



That looks interesting, but there's a lot of hippy wibble on the page


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2010)

The featured bus on the Robert Elms show today is the 171.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2010)

Maggot said:


> The featured bus on the Robert Elms show today is the 171.



I use it between Holborn Tube and Elephant.....jolly efficient it is too.

Always nice to cross Waterloo Bridge - reminds that I live in a fantastic city every day.


----------



## se5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Talking of buses has anyone used the new 545 free bus yet? 

Its running between Brixton and Camberwell whilst Coldharbour Lane is shut. Best fo all its free! 

See http://www.valshawcross.com/index.p...ws]=504&tx_ttnews[backPid]=2&cHash=ba89671d58


----------



## DeadManWalking (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know why buses are diverted avoiding camberwell this evening?  think something happened on Peckham road


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 25, 2010)

"Buses_ avoiding _Camberwell" - do I have to spell it out?

How did I miss the fight with the CamberwellBlogian Guardianistas?  How predictable.  The left and the hard left ripping each other apart over mass immigration, I mean over an African Church trying to take over their Bingo Hall.  Corn is popping now, pull up a seat.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2010)

god you're a miserable cunt


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 25, 2010)

I admire your restraint, Crispy.

My thoughts are far stronger.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2010)

Controlling strong emotions is what makes us civilized, Mrs. M


----------



## HateCamberwell (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a marriage of convenience between the Hippies and the BNP, strange bedfellows indeed. "You all come over here and want bring your own ways - well, if you come here, behave all British like or we'll block your right to assembly, you hear!"


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 25, 2010)

Bloody hell, go back to bed and get out the right side!

Sooooo, how's the Tiger? Meant to go along tonight to check it out. Anyone go? Did it open in time?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> It's a marriage of convenience between the Hippies and the BNP, strange bedfellows indeed. "You all come over here and want bring your own ways - well, if you come here, behave all British like or we'll block your right to assembly, you hear!"


Actually, all you do is troll this thread. off you fuck


----------



## DeadManWalking (Feb 25, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Actually, all you do is troll this thread. off you fuck



well done


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Bloody hell, go back to bed and get out the right side!
> 
> Sooooo, how's the Tiger? Meant to go along tonight to check it out. Anyone go? Did it open in time?



I went, but I didn't see any urbanites.

It is not really properly open yet, though. It's a bit of a building site, with a strong smell of paint and sections roped off, toilets not finished yet, decorations unfinished, no real ale in the pumps yet, bar staff who are pleasant and attentive but inexperienced, equipment not working.... etc.

Apparently, it's going to be open in the evenings from now on, but not open during the day for a while, whilst they finish it.

It's going to need some hardworking management, too, to make it successful. 

I seriously wish it well - I think it could really help that bit of Camberwell.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2010)

The tiger was alright... Only half finished but it kinda worked with the whole grannies lounge random taxidermy and teapots vibe... If you like that sort of thing. Drink prices were standard and bar staff where friendly as where the other pumters will be returning to see what it's like on a normal night... x


----------



## DuckQuack'sEcho (Feb 26, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Actually, all you do is troll this thread. off you fuck



Every one of the twelve irritating posts made by HateCamberwell was posted in this thread and every one was intended to incite anger. So, yes, a one trick pony troll.

Well done, Crispy.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm. People can't give/take a bit of abrasive humour now?

I hope this isn't a perm ban.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2010)

That was humour?

I didn't share his/her sense of humour, in that case.

I just found him/her boring, and thought it was a case of a troll to ignore.

Surely it is against a faq or whatever, to create a login simply to troll one thread, and/or just to slag off a part of London, even if done in "humour"?


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

Ignore yes, but no need to ban.

<edit> And yes, it was clearly humour.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> Hmmm. People can't give/take a bit of abrasive humour now?
> 
> I hope this isn't a perm ban.


You just enjoy having someone who's more miserable than you.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you know what miserable actually means?!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> Do you know what miserable actually means?!


I have this image of a 15 year old girl in black lace screaming that at her parents


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

Very good!

Not how I meant it though.

Honest.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2010)

I know.

White lace is more your look.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

You bastard.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 26, 2010)

Only just caught up with this.  I though #207 was funny.  

I wonder if HateCamberwell just does this here, or wanders the streets judgementally shouting at people?  It's contributions kinda made me feel like this thread had insight into a true microcosm of local feeling.  What do the rest of us _really know_?


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

HateCamberwell said:


> “That cut of ham is not truly Basque!!”



My favourite.

Is it a perm ban then?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah well.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I have this image of a 15 year old girl in black lace screaming that at her parents


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a feeling HateCamberwell was male though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> I had a feeling HateCamberwell was male though.



I thought Crispy's somewhat dubious image was of you


----------



## Onket (Feb 26, 2010)

I was trying to shift the attention away.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> I was trying to shift the attention away.



Probably wise, actually! 

Yes, I thought hatecamberwell was male, too.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2010)

There's call to lobby the Camberwell Community Council meeting at the Town Hall tomorrow (Weds) at 7pm.  I believe it's to protest against a change of use of the bingo hall from D2 (Cinema, music and concert halls) to D1 (Places of worship and Church Halls).


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sparrow and I are now real camberwells - signed on a flat just off the green. doing all the heavy lifting on the weekend, can't wait >_<


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Hooray!


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think the prices have gone up in Oxfam HH regardless of the Herne Hill Book War


----------



## se5 (Mar 2, 2010)

mango5 said:


> There's call to lobby the Camberwell Community Council meeting at the Town Hall tomorrow (Weds) at 7pm.  I believe it's to protest against a change of use of the bingo hall from D2 (Cinema, music and concert halls) to D1 (Places of worship and Church Halls).



Yeah its all kicking off on the Camberwell online blog about this - http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/2010/02/a-community-cinema-for-camberwell/ 

And in the South London Press - http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/t...e=Uproar as church buys Camberwell bingo hall

I can only hope that the protest is successful and that a genuine community facility such as a cinema/ music venue/ other arts venue comes out of this


----------



## se5 (Mar 2, 2010)

On a more positive note the Tiger opened last week






A vast improvement on the Silver Buckle and it has the potential to be a very good addition to the Camberwell scene

Hurrah!

It wasnt fully open when I went at the weekend (but think it is due to be fully this coming weekend) 

I wonder what the former Buckle clientele will make of the swanky new surroundings (and prices)?


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow. That looks amazing compared to the Buckle.

I remember when I used to live in Camberwell and walking home a fox was attacking a small child outside it 

I might pop back and have a reminisce! (about the Buckle, not the the fox )


----------



## se5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah its very good - owned by the Antic Pub Co so should have the resources behind it to be in for the long term.

The pub has its own website http://www.thetigerpub.com/


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 3, 2010)

Popped in to the Tiger at the weekend also. Really got high hopes for this place.
They're getting there!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

Camberwell drinks, anyone?


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

I might think about attending.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that someone thinks about organising.


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't do it!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

Nor me


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe HateCamberwell could have done it if he hadn't be so cruelly banned.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

It's the role he was born to play.

Perhaps, by arranging these drinks, he would have been able to come to terms with whatever early trauma led him to hate Camberwell so, and move on. But now there's no chance of that


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

Another young life ruined.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

Onket said:


> Another young life ruined by Crispy.



Fixed.


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

Sometimes its entirely correct to name names.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

Grass


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

You wanna piece a me? 

Yes, I would like to drink in this pub soon. Lets.


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2010)

Please feel free to organise a meet.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

weekday or weekend though eh? I like being able to sleep off my hangovers...


----------



## Maggot (Mar 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> weekday or weekend though eh? I like being able to sleep off my hangovers...


A friday would be good.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> weekday or weekend though eh? *I like being able to sleep off my hangovers...*



^this.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

ok. this will require some thought


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2010)

i keep walking past the place.. perhaps i should  do  a  going home pub crawl type afair


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2010)

Tiger, Tiger burning bright
Poised to lift the Camberwell blight
Will my liver ever work again
Now you've smashed it so emphatically?


Big sorries to Willy who first went mad on Peckham Rye


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 3, 2010)

I was talking to Sparra about welcome to Camberwell drinks for her and Crispy the other day... lets do this soon


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea!! I like trips to Camberwell...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, thread here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=10383007


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2010)

I went to the Tiger briefly this evening, because they claimed on twitter that they were having a small opening party from 6-8, and that it would include a free drink. Apparently, I was the only person to claim the free drink, and I was driving, so I only had an orange juice 

The pub is looking good, though. The acoustics are a bit rubbish when it is busy, though, so I recommend, if a group do go and want to chat, to go in the slightly raised bit which has a carpet and has better acoustics.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 3, 2010)

Went there also tonight, didn't ask for a free drink because I'm so rubbish and polite.

Good atmosphere in there, great to see it more done-up and suchlike. Still positive this will be a wonderful addition to the area.

Fingers, toes, eyes crossed.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2010)

I was very polite about it, and the tweeting guy actually came over to our table afterwards, and offered me another free drink, because he recognised me as the person who tweeted about the lack of real ale on opening night


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 4, 2010)

Jammy!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't believe no-one else took advantage of the opportunity for a free drink.

Wusses, the lot of you!


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 4, 2010)

I hang my head in shame...


----------



## mango5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Camberwell thread is about pubs!   If anyone wants to become a landlord you could buy into the Sun and Doves


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2010)

very interesting


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Camberwell thread is about pubs!   If anyone wants to become a landlord you could buy into the Sun and Doves



Good for the landlord 

PubCos are fucking evil.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 4, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Camberwell thread is about pubs!   If anyone wants to become a landlord you could buy into the Sun and Doves



Intriguing indeed!

I've got a jar full of odd change somewhere...


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 4, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> acoustics are a bit rubbish when it is busy, though


 
Yeah. Went in last night, it's a fucking barn. Smells box-fresh.

Packed, though. Went to the Hermits instead.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone know why there's a lilac parking meter on Love Walk?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 5, 2010)

That's brilliant


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's been there for aaaages.  I might try and take a pic on the way home.

eta: Here y'are


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just had a chat with Mark Dodds about community ownership of S&D.  It's more of an idea than a plan right now.  Email him mark at sunanddoves.co.uk to express your interest.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 5, 2010)

mango5 said:


> It's been there for aaaages.  I might try and take a pic on the way home.
> 
> eta: Here y'are


Something to do with Camberwell Arts Week, one suspects.


----------



## se5 (Mar 6, 2010)

se5 said:


> On a more positive note the Tiger opened last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compare and contrast to an old photo I took of the Silver Buckle in the week that it closed last summer:





Serving food later in March


----------



## DeadManWalking (Mar 6, 2010)

Tried to go to the tiger today but found it doesn't open till 4pm and will be like that for another couple of weeks


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going to be in the Tiger from 6-9pm tonight.  Gentle birthday bevvy.  All welcome


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 14, 2010)

have a good one - sorry can't make it


----------



## mango5 (Mar 17, 2010)

Some more about the bingo hall over in the Brixton Forum.  Village Hall? 

Anyone know more?


----------



## se5 (Mar 17, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Some more about the bingo hall over in the Brixton Forum.  Village Hall?
> 
> Anyone know more?



Have you not been reading your super soaraway South London Press? Theres been various articles over the past two weeks about. There is also lots of stuff on Camberwell Online http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/2010/02/a-community-cinema-for-camberwell/


----------



## mango5 (Mar 17, 2010)

We've mentioned that blog before, I think.  I can't be arsed to wade through the 200 comments.

eta http://www.camberwellcommunitycinema.webs.com/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 17, 2010)

since discovering the camberwell morrisons  does  old rosie   and other westons ciders  my weekends have become a bit more dizzy


----------



## se5 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like Camberwell is going to get a branch of Peacocks clothes shops  (peacocks.co.uk) which is nice

I came across the ad on a jobs website recently:
"Peacocks, SE5 An Assistant Manager is required for our new store in Camberwell..." - it then went on to advertise a not very well paid job (retail is all poorly paid I imagine), but leaving aside the pay levels it will be good for Camberwell if we get some 'proper' shops rather than more betting shops and off licences. I imagine they will go in the Butterfly Walk shopping centre - maybe one of the 99p Shops is going to be shut?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 19, 2010)

se5 said:


> Looks like Camberwell is going to get a branch of Peacocks clothes shops  (peacocks.co.uk) which is nice
> 
> I came across the ad on a jobs website recently:
> "Peacocks, SE5 An Assistant Manager is required for our new store in Camberwell..." - it then went on to advertise a not very well paid job (retail is all poorly paid I imagine), but leaving aside the pay levels it will be good for Camberwell if we get some 'proper' shops rather than more betting shops and off licences. I imagine they will go in the Butterfly Walk shopping centre - maybe one of the 99p Shops is going to be shut?



They can't close 99p shops! The world would end! We're all doomed! DOOMED!! DOOOOOO...etc...

Ah, burn 'em down. I'm certain I saw my ex in one recently... it makes the taint worse!


----------



## sir.clip (Mar 23, 2010)

The Nags head is now re-opened.
The old owner is back behind the bar too.
They cant keep a good ship down.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 23, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> The Nags head is now re-opened.
> The old owner is back behind the bar too.
> They cant keep a good ship down.


Wasn't he sacked by the brewery?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 23, 2010)

It would be well shit if they closed the 99p shops... that's where I get my cheap canvas from.


----------



## sir.clip (Mar 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Wasn't he sacked by the brewery?



Yeh, then the brewery sold the pub & the new owner rehired him back..

Funny old world. 
Its had the worst make over in history too which adds to its appeal.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 23, 2010)

Have searched online but can't find any info on the re-opening on the nags head... whats it like please?

Ale? Foods? Music?


----------



## sir.clip (Mar 23, 2010)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Have searched online but can't find any info on the re-opening on the nags head... whats it like please?
> 
> Ale? Foods? Music?




Just a boozer.. no thrills.. some food but very poor quality. spit and sawdust, gout & watered down lager. A traditional south london pub. Savage after 10:30pm on a saturday. Nice people.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 25, 2010)

MrsDarlingKiss was telling me about this the other day...


----------



## ringo (Mar 31, 2010)

se5 said:


> Yeah its very good - owned by the Antic Pub Co so should have the resources behind it to be in for the long term.
> 
> The pub has its own website http://www.thetigerpub.com/



Blimey they've got Wadsworth 6X, reckon I'll try it out at the weekend.


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

hipipol said:


> Anywhere that had the motto of Alls Well gets my respect!!!
> 
> Plus the bits of old Southwark I have lived in have been shite, buts the bits of old Camberwell (well apart from Valmar Road - tho the cheap offy was OK) have been ace



When did old Camberwell become Southwark?

There's a street sign near my house which has London Borough of Camberwell on it.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 31, 2010)

Is Camberwell / Peckham borders talk allowed on this thread, by the way?


----------



## mango5 (Mar 31, 2010)

If you think you're hard enuff


----------



## Maggot (Mar 31, 2010)

Onket said:


> When did old Camberwell become Southwark?
> 
> There's a street sign near my house which has London Borough of Camberwell on it.


1965


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm going to take a picture at some point. Brace yourselves.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2010)

*The threads title says Camberwell*

It does not say just that litle bit by the green
So technically Peckham IS part of Camberwell, all of it not just 'borders'


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2010)

hipipol said:


> It does not say just that litle bit by the green
> So technically Peckham IS part of Camberwell, all of it not just 'borders'



Good post.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 31, 2010)

Goodgood.

In that case, I just wanted to whinge about the Wishing Well, a fine traditional pub, seen in the film Last Orders, that closed a while back. 

I knew that it had been purchased by the owners of the Bishop in E Dulwich and the Florence in Herne Hill.

Now they've apparently decided to rename it The Victoria Inn


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Goodgood.
> 
> In that case, I just wanted to whinge about the Wishing Well, a fine traditional pub, seen in the film Last Orders, that closed a while back.
> 
> ...



It used to be my local for about 5 years, though that was early to mid 90s, they had a full size3d billiards/snooker table back then, my quiz team got banned from playing there in 95 or 96 cos we won too often, so as far as I'm concerned it was never perfect!!!
It'll just become another pile of shite like the Bishop then
This creeping Wandsworthisation oif the entire area is well depresing.....


----------



## ringo (Apr 8, 2010)

ringo said:


> Blimey they've got Wadsworth 6X, reckon I'll try it out at the weekend.



The Wadsworth 6X is very good. 
I know old primary school furniture is quite trendy in pubs but theirs is right at the bottom end of the spectrum. Looks and feels too cheap to be nice.

Tried to go in there for lunch on Bank Holiday Monday, unsure if they allow babies, but they were shut.


----------



## se5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I see that the bigger 99p shop (former Woolworths) has shut down and when I went past yesterday had had the 99p shops signs taken down to reveal the old Woolworths shopfront - presumably they only had it on a one year lease. I imagine that is where the Peacocks (of which we have previously spoken) is going to open


----------



## mango5 (Apr 10, 2010)

In Camberwell & Peckham, one person does not really have one vote, they have the equivalent of 0.009 votes.  

voterpower.org


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2010)

Spectacularly burned out car on the high street outside co-op. Still dripping with water at about 2pm, so must have been burning in the morning


----------



## DeadManWalking (Apr 12, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Goodgood.
> 
> In that case, I just wanted to whinge about the Wishing Well, a fine traditional pub, seen in the film Last Orders, that closed a while back.



It was a good pub, I saw a Kraftwerk cover band called man machine in the back room there about 2 or 3 years ago, full on with lasers and smoke machines.


----------



## Sweetpea (Apr 20, 2010)

Onket said:


> When did old Camberwell become Southwark?


Some parts of Camberwell are in Lambeth.


----------



## Onket (Apr 21, 2010)

I nearly took a picture of 'the sign' yesterday, but it was in shadow.

Sorry to keep you all waiting. I hope you can stand it.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 21, 2010)

mango5 said:


> In Camberwell & Peckham, one person does not really have one vote, they have the equivalent of 0.009 votes.
> 
> voterpower.org



My housemate sent me that link, it's fucking annoying. The obvious solution is of course to vote / campaign for the lib dems - if they're at least closer to a majority, our votes might be worth something next time. It's hard to think of much that might stick to Harman in her own constituency except the fact that she's pro-pedophillia, and is white middle class and middle aged in an area that's largely none of those things.


----------



## sir.clip (Apr 22, 2010)

Camberwell road shut off.
Young boy Stabbed outside Bingo hall..


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2010)

ExtraRefined said:


> It's hard to think of much that might stick to Harman in her own constituency except the fact that she's pro-pedophillia,



That is proper scraping the bottom of the barrel, that article.

It happened over 30 years ago and what she says actually makes sense.


----------



## sir.clip (Apr 22, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> Camberwell road shut off.
> Young boy Stabbed outside Bingo hall..



Not sure if he was Young or not, But he died.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 23, 2010)

Last I heard he was okay.

Doesn't bode well for that new church if they're attempting to sacrifice virgins there already!


----------



## fogbat (Apr 23, 2010)

BoxRoom said:


> Last I heard he was okay.
> 
> Doesn't bode well for that new church if they're attempting to sacrifice virgins there already!



Another exorcism gone wrong, I imagine


----------



## DeadManWalking (Apr 29, 2010)

Out of idle curiosity does anyone know what the building on Peckham road opposite the town hall is?  It is the place next to the registry office and by the bus stop, it looks like it was once a school but I'm not sure what it is now.  Someone had recently put a sign on the fence saying 'hello Camberwell' in coloured string.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 1, 2010)

maybe theres more than one building that says this but the one I've seen is part of the art school... its inbetween dagmar rd and wilson rd


----------



## mango5 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, I think the Arty types rescued the building from rapacious redevelopment when the Council offloaded it last year.


----------



## se5 (May 7, 2010)

Breaking news - Labour gain control of Southwark, a move that will I hope benefit Camberwell


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2010)

The sign I've been banging on about^


----------



## Maggot (May 9, 2010)

Camberwell and Peckham bigged up by the New York Times!

http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/travel/09surfacing.html?src=tptw


----------



## DeadManWalking (May 10, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Camberwell and Peckham bigged up by the New York Times!
> 
> http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/travel/09surfacing.html?src=tptw



That's great 



> But now as young artists flock to Peckham, attracted by large spaces and low rents, and Camberwell’s residential boom has led to a commercial one, the area is emerging as a go-to cultural destination.


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

We could be the new Deptford


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2010)

What's a good Dentist in the area? I've not been for far too long


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone checked out the graff exhibit at the GX Gallery on Denmark Hill yet?

Passed by a few times but not had a proper look, looks fit tho...


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2010)

Seen the stuff on the side of the building as I've been past on the bus.


----------



## se5 (May 11, 2010)

Crispy said:


> What's a good Dentist in the area? I've not been for far too long



I go to the one that is about five doors to the left of the Co-Op on Camberwell New Road and it seems alright - took me on as an NHS patient no problems. Dentist I saw for root canal work seemed perfectly competent.

Doing a bit of googling I think its these people - http://www.the-dental-practice.net/index.html


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2010)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Has anyone checked out the graff exhibit at the GX Gallery on Denmark Hill yet?
> 
> Passed by a few times but not had a proper look, looks fit tho...





Onket said:


> Seen the stuff on the side of the building as I've been past on the bus.



It's on until the 20th May, btw.


----------



## Melinda (Jun 15, 2010)

What is going on with the roads  up your endz? 

On Sunday it took an hour to get from Hither Green (Lewisham) to Brixton. 

Multiple sets of road works  with lanes being cones off and fuck all happening.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 25, 2010)

It's currently Camberwell Arts Week: http://www.camberwellarts.org.uk/

Lots of interesting events happening.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 25, 2010)

So the weather's ace and my parents are visiting us this evening. It'd be nice to eat outdoors. Where'd be best? Sun and Doves has good food and outdoor space. What else? Price no object, cos they'll be paying


----------



## mango5 (Jun 25, 2010)

People say the Greek Taverna place is nice (I'm not keen on it).  The Petit Parisien has seats outside I think, never been due to price, but it's not extortionate.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 8, 2010)

I noticed the Castle is closed due to unforseen circumstances and will hopefully open again soon


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2010)

mango5 said:


> People say the Greek Taverna place is nice (I'm not keen on it).



Where is this then?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2010)

Onket said:


> Where is this then?


Camberwell Church Street, opposite the Hermit's Cave or thereabouts. I forget the name of it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Camberwell Church Street, opposite the Hermit's Cave or thereabouts. I forget the name of it.



Cheers.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Camberwell Church Street, opposite the Hermit's Cave or thereabouts. I forget the name of it.


The only Greek one I know is the Vineyard on Camberwell Grove.


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that the same one, then? Or are there two?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmm, maybe I have it confused with somewhere else. anyway, The Vineyard gets excellent reviews all over the place


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 9, 2010)

I went to the Vineyard once didn't think that much of it, but it was for a wedding reception so it was all in.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 9, 2010)

For the second time yesterday I had a beer taken away from me on Camberwell Green because, apparently, it's a 'no alcohol zone'. 

I was told this by a man in red, who produced a badge informing me that he was a Designated Person. (Personally, I would have designated him as something else). I told him, and the police officer who later turned up to enforce his request, that in fact CG and Southwark are not 'no alcohol zones' but Alcohol Control Areas, which means that officials can ask you to stop drinking if they deem fit, but need not and indeed should not do so unless they think a nuisance is being created.  

The officer responded with like courtesy by searching me, demanding to know my 'ethnicicity', and then telling me, while positioning his face an inch or two from mine, that he would 'fucking hound [me] from now on'.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2010)

That makes me feel protected from dangerous scum, tbf


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

slowjoe said:


> For the second time yesterday I had a beer taken away from me on Camberwell Green because, apparently, it's a 'no alcohol zone'.
> 
> I was told this by a man in red, who produced a badge informing me that he was a Designated Person. (Personally, I would have designated him as something else). I told him, and the police officer who later turned up to enforce his request, that in fact CG and Southwark are not 'no alcohol zones' but Alcohol Control Areas, which means that officials can ask you to stop drinking if they deem fit, but need not and indeed should not do so unless they think a nuisance is being created.
> 
> The officer responded with like courtesy by searching me, demanding to know my 'ethnicicity', and then telling me, while positioning his face an inch or two from mine, that he would 'fucking hound [me] from now on'.



I had a copper tell me that he could take my beer off me if he wanted to on Newington Butts, once. Seemed completely pointless though, as he didn't take it off me.


----------



## se5 (Jul 12, 2010)

slowjoe said:


> For the second time yesterday I had a beer taken away from me on Camberwell Green because, apparently, it's a 'no alcohol zone'.
> 
> I was told this by a man in red, who produced a badge informing me that he was a Designated Person. (Personally, I would have designated him as something else). I told him, and the police officer who later turned up to enforce his request, that in fact CG and Southwark are not 'no alcohol zones' but Alcohol Control Areas, which means that officials can ask you to stop drinking if they deem fit, but need not and indeed should not do so unless they think a nuisance is being created.
> 
> The officer responded with like courtesy by searching me, demanding to know my 'ethnicicity', and then telling me, while positioning his face an inch or two from mine, that he would 'fucking hound [me] from now on'.



Did you get his name/ number - if so I would file a complaint


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 12, 2010)

se5 said:


> Did you get his name/ number - if so I would file a complaint



I should have done really, but I didn't feel too aggrieved toward the particular copper because I was quite successful in mocking him (over various things, including his inability to say the word 'ethnicity'; the encounter ended with me saying 'bye then', and him saying 'I'm not going anywhere sonny', and me then returning to my conversation with my friend, and ignoring him until he walked off).

The uniformity with which the people involved, and the people the time before, trotted out the line about there being a ban on drinking, makes me think that they are being systematically misinformed about the law by those higher up; with that in mind I've written a letter to the council (who in responsible for putting in place the Alcohol Control Area) asking for written clarification as to whether there is any blanket ban in place...

The police do say some stupid things. I remember once being in Green Park with a video camera, and being told that I might want to think twice about breaking the supposed ban on using such equipment, as there were officers around 'with guns'.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone know what the RATSTAR is? in the old in door market down on Camberwell road?

Seems like a squat shop bike thingy.. 
I keep passing it daily & see happenings. 
Theres a sign up that says all the legal jargon about squaters rights..

I'd like too know more..


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2010)

http://ratstarsquat.wordpress.com/


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 23, 2010)

Onket said:


> http://ratstarsquat.wordpress.com/


 
Safe.. i keep seeing odd bikes around & now i know why.. 
Respeckle onket.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

Isn't there two big hospitals in Camberwell.  I don't know the area  very well, but there's top teaching hospital Kings and that  asylum the big Maudsley

I'm not prejudice against the mentally ill myself, but a few people I know have complained of 'funny' people on Camberwell buses and loitering the streets


----------



## Melinda (Jul 31, 2010)

@ 'asylum'

 @ 'funny' people


*Checks its 2010.*


----------



## flickerx (Aug 3, 2010)

Someone got shot around 10pm or so this evening at Ainsworth Close. Cops outside checking the street for evidence with a sniffer dog, lights, etc. 

Anyone here living in this neck of the woods?

I have an idea it might be related to something else...


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 4, 2010)

flickerx said:


> Someone got shot around 10pm or so this evening at Ainsworth Close. Cops outside checking the street for evidence with a sniffer dog, lights, etc.


 
just another shooting  - this is South London used to urban violence


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 4, 2010)

See that the Castle is being converted to The Recreation Ground. http://www.recreationground.co.uk/

Not sure whether it's a restaurant or a pub


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone know what's going on on Coldharbour Lane? Just up from Sun and Doves it's cordoned off, sniffer dogs and a remarkable waft of TCP.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2010)

No idea, but I've been told about an eatery that's really good in Camberwell. Angels and Gypsies. Shit name, great food apparently.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2010)

Pricey. And you'll need to book on a friday/saturday.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 8, 2010)

I have eaten there a few times, and I do quite like it, but more because of the building and the weird name, than the food, which was okay, but nothing special. However, I am vegetarian, so my food choices were more limited than some.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 8, 2010)

The person I know who went there had pumpkin and scotch bonnet peppers and said it was one of the best things they'd eaten, closely followed by the squid. I can't remember what else she said she'd eaten but about another 2 or 3 dishes. She ate and drank her fill for about £25 which she thought was good value as she's spent more in the past on very mediocre meals.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 30, 2010)

SE5 blue plaque nominations here:

http://www.southwark.gov.uk/info/200160/blue_plaques/1553/blue_plaque_voting/2

The inventor of Bovril? Dame Muriel Spark? The ubiquitous Ruskin? Giant Haystacks!?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know a locksmith? A couple of neighbouring Urbz have locked themselves out.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2010)

The other week I went to the Greek place mentioned a page or so back. Average. Some of the stuff was quite nice, but other stuff, like the feta cheese that you'd expect them to get right, was terrible.


----------



## ringo (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone know about a fatality on Denmark Road in mid-August? Looks like it was outside the old Denmark pub under the bridge. from the yellow police signs.

There have been a few accidents there, and at least one youth killed in the time I've lived there. The kids crossing Denmark Road to get to Crawford Primary school face a huge risk. I walk my daughter to school and cross it daily and see not only idiot drivers charging up the road at high speed but quite a few kids under 10 walking to school unsupervised who aren't road aware enough to do it safely.


----------



## golightly (Sep 10, 2010)

I notice that they are putting up a partition wall in the Post Office thus cutting the customer area in half.  I'm not convinced that it will improve what is possibly one the most depressing Post Offices I have ever been to.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 10, 2010)

Camberwell Post Office is a depressing shit hole


----------



## Maggot (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't been to Camberwell Post Office for years, but the memory still haunts me.


----------



## golightly (Sep 11, 2010)

There's something Soviet about the bleak, brutalist architecture and the bleak brutalised staff.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

*subscribes to thread*

All going to plan, I will be moving to Loughborough Junction in a few months' time. I will be right on the SE24/SE5 border.

Has the geographical scope of the Camberwell chitter-chatter thread been defined or debated yet?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

Loughborough Junction is just the name of the railway station. If you're West of it = Brixton. East of it = Camberwell, IMO.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd prefer that teuchter stuck to Brixton. Cheers.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I'd prefer that teuchter stuck to Brixton. Cheers.


 
I feel that Camberwell will benefit greatly from my input.

Crispy, your definition seems reasonable although I would argue that Loughborough Junction can be recognised as a neighbourhood as well as a station. As for the east/west thing do I just draw a straight line north/south through the station? Or perhaps the Thameslink line forms a natural border.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh and what is the Cambria like? It seems to be the only pub still alive round there but from peering in the windows it seems to have had the standard gastropub patterned wallpaper/random chandeliers makeover quite recently.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

I think Loughborough Road and Myatts Park make a better boundary, cos the railway line curves in closer to the green. The Cambria is your standard poshed-up pub. There's the Sun & Doves closer to Camberwell, which is similar. The 'spoons the other side of Ruskin Park is absolutely massive range of people and spaces. Would be my favorite pub in the area if it wasn't up the hill


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm more interested in the bit south of Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

South of CHL is either Kings hospital or a handful of little roads backing onto Ruskin Park. The Cambria is all there is.
There's the Robin Hood on the estate the other side of CHL, but it's Extra Cold lager or nothing. Pool tables though.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2010)

I actually meant I'm more interested in defining the brixton/camberwell boundary south of CHL.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh. Well, Shakespeare Road is in Brixton, Mirkwood Road is just industrial/railway nowhereland, and then you're past the railway into Camberwell. Camberwell south of CHL is mostly Kings and the Park anyway. After that it's Herne Hill.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I think Loughborough Road and Myatts Park make a better boundary, cos the railway line curves in closer to the green. The Cambria is your standard poshed-up pub. There's the Sun & Doves closer to Camberwell, which is similar. The 'spoons the other side of Ruskin Park is absolutely massive range of people and spaces. Would be my favorite pub in the area if it wasn't up the hill


 
It's horrible though - especially the food. Not impressed with the hygiene at all. The Sun and Doves is expensive!


----------



## Kaye (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, and I like to eat in the Love Walk Cafe because they never scrimp on the portions.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, but who goes to a spoons to eat?!
The beer is cheap and varied, there's no music, and there's loads of space, indoor and outdoor. Good pub


----------



## Maggot (Sep 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> I think Loughborough Road and Myatts Park make a better boundary, cos the railway line curves in closer to the green. The Cambria is your standard poshed-up pub.


 

I really like the Cambria. I can't vouch for the food cos I haven't eaten in there, but have always enjoyed the atmosphere when i'v epopped in for a drink. Friendly staff and decent ales.

I used to live opposite it and above it in the 90s. When I first moved there it was a 3 old men and a dog type of place.  Has also benefitted from the closure of all the pubs on the stretch of Coldharbour Lane nearby.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I really like the Cambria. I can't vouch for the food cos I haven't eaten in there, but have always enjoyed the atmosphere when i'v epopped in for a drink. Friendly staff and decent ales.


 
Is this fairly recently (because it looks like it's quite newly done up)? If so, this is encouraging news!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 16, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Is this fairly recently (because it looks like it's quite newly done up)? If so, this is encouraging news!


 
I was last in there about 6 months ago. It was like your description (chandeliers, wallpaper etc) then. 

Why don't you give it a try?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2010)

I shall do soon.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the Cambria - nice clean pub...


----------



## mango5 (Sep 17, 2010)

There's a branch of Holland and Barrett opened up in Butterfly Walk.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2010)

Does it have a refrigerated section?


----------



## golightly (Sep 17, 2010)

There's Baldwins on Walworth Road.  Why bother with Holland and Barrett?


----------



## se5 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sadly another Camberwell fatal fire - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11354899


----------



## mango5 (Sep 18, 2010)

There's a Holland & Barrett in Walworth too.  It was worth a mention as it's taken one of the empty shops (only one left now I think).  Dunno about the fridges, I didn't go inside.


----------



## se5 (Sep 18, 2010)

boohoo said:


> I like the Cambria - nice clean pub...


 
Yes its good food and drink-wise and nice surroundings - its not cheap cheap but not too bad in the general scheme of standard London pub prices 

As for the definition of Camberwell I think its generally the SE5 postal district, however there are problems with this as many people in the Lambeth bit of SE5 (around Ruskin park) probably dont see themselves as Camberwell but Herne Hill/ Brixton instead. Also many of the people near to Denmark Hill station would say they live in Denmark Hill - it would do a lot for Camberwell consciousness if the station was renamed Camberwell or had Camberwell incorporated into its name


----------



## ringo (Sep 21, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Loughborough Junction is just the name of the railway station. If you're West of it = Brixton. East of it = Camberwell, IMO.


 
Rubbish!


----------



## ringo (Sep 21, 2010)

We go to the Cambria quite often, usually for food. It's improved recently, the staff are friendly and the ale is pretty good, but it's not a cheap pub.

I live 50 yards from the Robin Hood, I go in there about once every two years, less if I can help it.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Time for a bump... here's a bumper pack of thoughts*

1. How long do you reckon The Recreation Ground (formerly the Castle) will survive? It looks shit to me, and as it seems almost always empty, presumably to most others too. With a name like that, they should have gone for the full sports bar catastrophe imo. Not my thing but it would have made it distinctive.

2. What is going on with the Sun and Doves? Closing/not closing/community ownership/what?

3. Are there any decent Chinese/Thai delivery places in the area?

4. Why are the charity shops (Butterfly Walk and the one by the co-op) so shit?  Walworth Road has a great little cluster of them.

5. Anyone wanna be my swimming buddy? (Peckham Pulse)

6. Yet another regeneration consultation... any news?

7. Info here from Emrys Architects about the snooker hall redevelopment. Thoughts?

8. Planet Nollywood (formerly the Red Star/Father Red Cap) appears to be thriving, and also has Chilean events.  Has anyone been?

9. Anyone tried the "Spanglish Breakfast" at Number 67 Peckham Road?

10. Who's up for a trip to the Jazz Crypt sometime?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2011)

I often go to Jazz in the Crypt - it's great - and might well be up for an Urban trip to same, even though I don't live in Camberwell...


----------



## mango5 (Jan 9, 2011)

It wasn't a local suggestion for local people.  I've never been.

Are there regular bands? Is there a night you recommend?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2011)

My comment was simply that it's quite a long way for me to go, so I may not be up for it, particularly as I am not mobile at the moment....

As far as I know, it is only on on a Friday, and then only fortnightly, although I am not sure about that, as I rely on my Camberwell friend to tell me about it. So you have to watch out for who is on. I have seen some brilliant bands there. The trick is to get there as early as possible, because it is a church crypt, not very big, and has lots of pillars to restrict view. I usually try and sit at the very front.

They do food - kind of healthy, home made stuff, and the only alcohol they sell is bottled beer and wine, and you are not allowed to bring your own.

But it really is good. Kind of quirky and old fashioned all at once. 

Wear warm clothes if it is cold outside, though - it really doesn't heat up in there.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2011)

Su Thai is near us on Coldharbour lane - nice Thai (no really?) food from there.
Although, I don't know if they deliver...

Snooker hall repoalcement looks good. Active frontage to New Road, plus use of camberwell passage? Retaining the snooker hall function? Ceramic tiles and brick you say? Like.

Well up for jazz some time  Wanna drag old gergl along to that


----------



## Maggot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd be right up for going to the Crypt, I haven't been this millenium. 



Guineveretoo said:


> As far as I know, it is only on on a Friday, and then only fortnightly, although I am not sure about that, as I rely on my Camberwell friend to tell me about it.


  It always used to be every Friday, and from the website, it looks like it still is.

The food and drink used to be very cheap, wonder if it still is.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I'd be right up for going to the Crypt, I haven't been this millenium.
> 
> It always used to be every Friday, and from the website, it looks like it still is.
> 
> The food and drink used to be very cheap, wonder if it still is.



Oh, I couldn't find the website, for some reason.

Yes, they still do cheap food and drink.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 9, 2011)

4. The charity shops occasionally throw out a gem due to the rich people who live on Camberwell Grove.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 9, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh, I couldn't find the website, for some reason.
> 
> Yes, they still do cheap food and drink.


 
The website is linked to in Mango5's post!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Maggot said:


> The website is linked to in Mango5's post!


 
Oh!

*Feels a bit useless.*


----------



## hendo (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been to No 67 for lunch and it was great. Definitely up for a Spanglish.

Love Jazz in the Crypt. You need to get there early to get a good seat.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2011)

hendo said:


> I've been to No 67 for lunch and it was great. Definitely up for a Spanglish.
> 
> Love Jazz in the Crypt. You need to get there early to get a good seat.


 
Is the music good? I want to see a band that can jam and riff off each other - no background noodling in the corner - the pleasure of watching good musicians enjoy their art y'now


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2011)

The music is variable, but I have never had a bad night there. It has a very good reputation amongst musos, so it seems to attract really good quality jazz musicians. IME, anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2011)

I've not been there for a few years but the times I have been, it's been pretty good, and as above it's all about the music, definitely no background noodling. Saw Gilad Atzmon there; excellent.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2011)

mango5 said:


> 7. Info here from Emrys Architects about the snooker hall redevelopment. Thoughts?


 
Hard to say from just one image and a brief description but my initial reaction would be "better than average".

The same can't be said for the apartment block about to built on CHL, at least judging on the promo image -







eurggh


----------



## Cowley (Jan 11, 2011)

Another one who recommends Jazz in the Crypt.  It's definitely one of the more consistent Jazz nights in South London.  I've not been for a while though.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 13, 2011)

*The students are revolting!*

Art Against Cuts this weekend


----------



## Maggot (Jan 14, 2011)

There's a walk organised by Cool Tan Arts on Saturday. Largactyl Shuffle


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 15, 2011)

Apparently, the bloke who used to organise the jazz in the crypt has now retired, and it is being run by different people now, and is, in fact, a slightly different event, with a different name?

I haven't been since he retired (just before Christmas, apparently), but have been told that it is still worth a visit.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2011)

Was it not the vicar himself that ran it before?


----------



## mango5 (Jan 17, 2011)

Currently trying out the new 'Brunchies' cafe on Valmar Road/Coldharbour Lane, opening today! They have eggs florentine on the menu so I'll have to come back for a taste test. 
Fun to be had working out how the old photos of the area on the wall have been fudged together.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2011)

I eagerly await your review


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maggot said:


> There's a walk organised by Cool Tan Arts on Saturday. Largactyl Shuffle


these're monthly - every third saturday - and are pretty good.  february's theme is going to be lgbt history


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks like a fancypants coffee shop is going to open in Loughborough Junction station.

Not a Starbucks though


----------



## Maggot (Feb 5, 2011)

There's a few people who will find that funny.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2011)

Maggot said:


> There's a few people who will find that funny.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you want an explanantion teuchter?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2011)

Is it to do with the name?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2011)

I probably don't need an explanation thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2011)

People of Camberwell - can you give me a run-down of good eating places? I'd like to start exploring the options.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2011)

From West to East

Coldharbour lane
Sun & Doves is pretty good for food, but I hear they're going to close, so..
Su-Thai - Authentic (so says sparrow who's been to thaliand) and very tasty.
Ginseng - It's a formica table chinese takeaway, no surprises here.
Nandos - Even less surprising

Peckham Road
Bunch of kebab/noodle places opposite the green
Safa - 'Modern' indian. Not the biggest portions, but really interesting and clean tasting dishes. Not your average indian.
Falafel - does exactly what it says on the tin. Excellent wraps, very large and cheap and tasty.
Angels & Gypsies - Tapas. Booked two whole weeks in advance on weekends, so I have no idea how good it is.
Johanssons (round corner on Love Lane) - Upmarket cafe. Probably calls itself a kitchen. Good bangers & mash
Caravaggio - Family run italian. Friendly service, good value.

There's many more. Not been to the vietnamese on peckham road.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2011)

When you say Peckham Road you mean Camberwell Church St.

Also on Coldharbour Lane:  Rock Steady Eddie's - decent cafe, big portions. Interesting cross section of low-life clientele

Also on Camberwell Church St:  Tadim, cheap Turkish cafe. Lots of veggie stuff, great value.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2011)

Pft. It's the road to peckham 

PS: New cafe Brunchies on Coldharbour lane - had a decent fryup in there the other day - much faster service than eddies


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 9, 2011)

But does the person bringing the food sing Elvis to you...?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 9, 2011)

Angels and gypsies is very good, id def recommend it. The steak and quails egg is one of the nicest things I've eaten out in a long while. 

Sometime last year we discovered Cinnamon which does much better indian food than Safa, a few doors down. Safa is prettier tho, if you care about that sort of thing.  Cinnamons pretty cheap around £6 - £8 for a curry and it's BYOB 

The sunday roast at the Bear is really tastey but around £15 so not cheap.

The burgers at Sun and Doves are drool worthy!

JJ's on Southampton Way, tasty indian food and they always chuck something free when we get a take away... much WIN! 

Another thumbs up for *Su Thai,* which could be my fave...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2011)

Maggot said:


> When you say Peckham Road you mean Camberwell Church St.
> 
> Also on Coldharbour Lane:  Rock Steady Eddie's - decent cafe, big portions. Interesting cross section of low-life clientele
> 
> Also on Camberwell Church St:  Tadim, cheap Turkish cafe. Lots of veggie stuff, great value.


 


Crispy said:


> From West to East
> 
> Coldharbour lane
> Sun & Doves is pretty good for food, but I hear they're going to close, so..
> ...


 


MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Angels and gypsies is very good, id def recommend it. The steak and quails egg is one of the nicest things I've eaten out in a long while.
> 
> Sometime last year we discovered Cinnamon which does much better indian food than Safa, a few doors down. Safa is prettier tho, if you care about that sort of thing.  Cinnamons pretty cheap around £6 - £8 for a curry and it's BYOB
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, that gives me something to get started on...

Has anyone been to the place called "Castello" on Coldharbour Lane, just a bit to the east of Loughborough Junction? It's the place that used to be the Coast Bar and it was some Vietnamese (or something) restaurant at some point too. Seems to be kind of Latin American now.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2011)

No, and I've barely seen anyone in it either 

Or in that amarylis place over the road, come to think of it


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2011)

How is your sofa Crispy; has it changed your life?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2011)

It changed the tendons in my forearms, that's for sure  Fucker took about an hour to get home.

It has already seated three, where before we could only seat two. And the cats (and our clothes piles) have a new comfy home on the old sofa which has been relegated to the bedroom. It's all we dreamed of and more. Thank you


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, sofas are always nicer for sitting on than they are for carrying across town. I have been caught out by this before too.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 10, 2011)

I've never eaten there, but the Cambria on Cambria Rd is a great pub, and the only one left in the area.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2011)

I've eaten once at the Cambria already. It was good.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 10, 2011)

has anyone tried that new 'johnnies' caff/diner thing on coldharbour lane yet?


----------



## se5 (Feb 10, 2011)

Agree Cambria is good food-wise - even better in many ways that the Sun and Doves. The new Tiger pub (formerly Silver Buckle) on Camberwell Green is also good for food. if you're walking along Camberwell Church Street its also worth walking up  Grove Lane. The Petit Parisien pub on Grove Lane is good for food and drinks, the Grand Union reasonable for burgers (if you like that kind of thing and dont mind chain pubs) and the George Canning near Denmark Hill Station is also good for food and drinks. The Vietnamese restaurant next to the George Canning Buddha Jazz is also good.

GayCamberwell has good restaurant reviews - http://www.gaycamberwell.com/restaurants.html and pubs http://www.gaycamberwell.com/bars.html


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 11, 2011)

I ate in the Cambria last Sunday, and it was so bad I sent it back. The nut roast was overcooked or had been kept warm too long, and could not be cut. The roasted vegetables were cold. The red cabbage was sour, and there was no green, or fresh, veg at all. It was horrible.  I have been there before for the Sunday roast - the first time, over a year ago, was fantastic. A couple of months ago, it was odd but edible. Last Sunday, horrible. 

The Sunday afternoon cabaret act in the upstairs room, however, was unexpected, surreal, and fantastic. I can't really tell you more than that, because it has to be experienced! It was really busy, so you probably have to book. http://www.thecambrialondon.com/?page_id=14  (scroll down to the bottom to see details of the cabaret thingy) I would definitely recommend a visit.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Sun & Doves is pretty good for food, but I hear they're going to close, so..



Closing? What's the news? Would be right sad to see that go.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a 3rd hand rumour, might be complete bollocks


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's a 3rd hand rumour, might be complete bollocks


 
I hope so! 
Am going in on Saturday so will see if they've got any bags packed and suchlike. And nick that Dalek they have there too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 11, 2011)

The landlord of the Sun and Doves has been trying to get community input into a share ownership thing, because he said some time ago that he couldn't continue to run it.  The last I heard, the community was showing no interest in it!


----------



## ringo (Feb 11, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> has anyone tried that new 'johnnies' caff/diner thing on coldharbour lane yet?


 
I've been going to Johnnies for over 10 years, run by a nice Turkish family. They've just done it up and extended it. Best caff in the area, I recommend the bubble & sqeak.


----------



## ringo (Feb 11, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I've never eaten there, but the Cambria on Cambria Rd is a great pub, and the only one left in the area.


 
I like the Cambria and the food and beer are good, but it's not that cheap.


----------



## ringo (Feb 11, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> The landlord of the Sun and Doves has been trying to get community input into a share ownership thing, because he said some time ago that he couldn't continue to run it.  The last I heard, the community was showing no interest in it!


 
Surprised anyone likes this, I've always the found the beer to be dire and the food inedible. My mate once got an appalling small, cold, undercooked  plate of food and when he took it up to the manager to show him was told they didn't care.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 11, 2011)

ringo said:


> Surprised anyone likes this, I've always the found the beer to be dire and the food inedible. My mate once got an appalling small, cold, undercooked  plate of food and when he took it up to the manager to show him was told they didn't care.



When it first opened as a gastro pub it was okay. It was actually the first gastropub I ever visited, and I used to go there quite often.  I won the quiz there, once, on my birthday  It has gone downhill recently, I think since its current owner arrived.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 11, 2011)

ringo said:


> I like the Cambria and the food and beer are good, but it's not that cheap.



Seriously, guys, try the upstairs cabaret show on a Sunday afternoon - it's astonishing!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2011)

se5 said:


> The new Tiger pub (formerly Silver Buckle) on Camberwell Green is also good for food. if you're walking along Camberwell Church Street its also worth walking up  Grove Lane. The Petit Parisien pub on Grove Lane is good for food and drinks



I'm not keen on thr food at the tiger. It sounds tasty on the menu but the quality hasn't been great when we've tried it. The roast beef was so dry and tastless and we have found the chips to be really salty on more than one occassion. We'll go there for drink but avoid eating in there these days.

Haven't tried the PP, there's something offputting about it. We walked passed afew times, once we were tempted to give it a try, they were playing Sade 

No67, the cafe for the South London Gallery is really fit. Tasty cakes, beers, breakfasts and main meals all under a tenner  We also love the fryups at Love Walk Cafe, £4 inc toast and a cuppa. 

FM Mangal does awesome kebabs but better to take away, eat in prices are about double. They do give you a free shot of booze and a piece of turkish delight at the end if you eat in tho  We are more likely to visit Falafel over the road tho, as it's about £3 for a chicken wrap.


----------



## hendo (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm tempted to give Le Petit Parisienne a try on a Sunday evening when they do jazz, plus I like Sade! Agree that the South London Gallery cafe is good. I like angels & Gypsies but find it overpriced. They charge for bread and we paid nearly four quid for a salad which was a few crappy lettuce leaves and a tiny amount of dressing.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 13, 2011)

Re: Angels and Gypsies... The times that we've been there it's work out at roughly twenty quid a head Inc wine. And there's always been a bit if food that we couldn't quite finish. Did you try the goats cheese and beatroot salad? Delicious. Also I thought it was normal to charge for bread?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 14, 2011)

Angels and Gypsies do take the piss a bit with their bread prices. Worked out to more than £1 a small slice when we went. No need, 'cos you don't go there in a skimpy mood.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2011)

mango5 said:


> Angels and Gypsies do take the piss a bit with their bread prices. Worked out to more than £1 a small slice when we went. No need, 'cos you don't go there in a skimpy mood.


 
Exactly.  Plus you need bread because you're eating tapas, innit?  I also thought their prawns in garlic took the piss - £7.50 for four (count 'em) king prawns!  Pop round the corner to the Chinese supermarket and you can get a kilo for a tenner.  Delicious sauce though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 16, 2011)

£1 a slice is a rip, tbf.... How much does that make the platter of bread thing?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember getting 3 slices of bread for more than £3. The only thing they got wrong, really.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 17, 2011)

I meeting the owner in a couple of weeks - do you want me to tell him?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 18, 2011)

Tried to go there last night, for a friend's birthday, but it was full. So was Ganapathy.  So, we went to Indian Mischief. Great food, rubbish service.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never heard of Ganapathy or Indian Mischief.  You would expect bad service at somewhere called Ganapathy.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 18, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Tried to go there last night, for a friend's birthday, but it was full. So was Ganapathy.  So, we went to Indian Mischief. Great food, rubbish service.


 
I love Ganapati.  Time Out rates Indian Mischief - it's in East Dulwich rather than Camberwell, isn't it?


----------



## se5 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I love Ganapati.  Time Out rates Indian Mischief - it's in East Dulwich rather than Camberwell, isn't it?


 
Both not Camberwell though!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like they were moving south to find somewhere to go, they started off in Camberwell


----------



## se5 (Feb 18, 2011)

Speaking of Indians in Camberwell has anyone been to the one in the hotel on Church St? Ambrosia I think its called? Is it any good?

We have tended always to go to Safa but I was wondering about the others


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Interested in trying Indian Mischief but a friend went and said it was crap... still quite new though - so might wait a while.


----------



## se5 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ooh they've just started serving pizzas at Carravagio's on Camberwell Church St - filling a hole left when Mozarella e Pomodores shut two years ago and when BRB became the Grove!


----------



## DaveK (Feb 21, 2011)

JJ's on Southampton Way is my favourite Indian.  The owners always seem very nice and genuine.  It's cheap, nice, and a bit classy.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2011)

Carravaggio's has always done pizza


----------



## se5 (Feb 22, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Carravaggio's has always done pizza


 
No it hasnt until last week


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2011)

Fair enough, I must be going mad


----------



## mango5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, Crispy, mad! Camberwell has been free of decent pizza for a while. I wonder if they had a gentleman'a agreement not to compete for a while after the split with Cheese & Tomato.

In other news, we've had 2 power cuts in the last week  Everything dark for a block.


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 23, 2011)

DaveK said:


> JJ's on Southampton Way is my favourite Indian.  The owners always seem very nice and genuine.  It's cheap, nice, and a bit classy.


 
JJ's is good (as long as you order the right things), but IME the owners are cunts. They also royally fuck over their chef.


----------



## golightly (Feb 23, 2011)

We often use JJ's for deliveries, but that doesn't sound good.  In what way are the owners cunts and how do they fuck over their chef?


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I had always been treated well by them, and being very local, we were on quite friendly terms. Then, one day, they slightly messed up my order (by not putting any aubergine in an aubergine dish), and when I politely requested that the dish be amended, the female half of the partnership just completely flipped her lid, accused me of various bizarre things, and told me to leave the shop. They have also tried, very blatantly, to overcharge a friend of mine. 

PMd you relating to the chef.


----------



## ringo (Feb 24, 2011)

se5 said:


> Ooh they've just started serving pizzas at Carravagio's on Camberwell Church St - filling a hole left when Mozarella e Pomodores shut two years ago and when BRB became the Grove!


 
Blimey, my littlun's going to explode when I tell her that, ta.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 24, 2011)

OK so in addition to power cuts we had gunshots  in the street behind the Town Hall 8.30 this morning.  Lucky as I am not to recognise them when I hear them I only realised when the police came door-to-door with enquiries.


----------



## milou (Feb 27, 2011)

mango5 said:


> 1. How long do you reckon The Recreation Ground (formerly the Castle) will survive? It looks shit to me, and as it seems almost always empty, presumably to most others too. With a name like that, they should have gone for the full sports bar catastrophe imo. Not my thing but it would have made it distinctive.
> 
> 2. What is going on with the Sun and Doves? Closing/not closing/community ownership/what?
> 
> ...


 
1. Recreation Ground is gonna be changing hands pretty quickly by the looks of things. I have always been put off by the huge windows and open-plan layout, feels pretty exposed. Also the massive bouncers they insist on having on the doors even on the quietest weeknight!

3. Lamoon is pretty delicious chinese, no MSG, etc.

4. Camberwell's best charity shop is Scope at camberwell green. And that's not saying much. The other charity shops in camberwell are terrible because they are overpriced and don't put out the older/weirder clothes. The best thing about the walworth rd shops is the chance to find some unusual stuff at a cheap price.

I think the development plans for the snooker hall are awful. Just awful. Why is it that developments in camberwell have to all be modernist blocks? No sense of history seems to be left after the developers are done. And all the cool graffiti will be gone too.


----------



## se5 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good news for Camberwell! 

The swimming pool reopened yesterday looking very swish - further information at http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/centres/Camberwell_Leisure_Centre


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 4, 2011)

se5 said:


> Good news for Camberwell!
> 
> The swimming pool reopened yesterday looking very swish - further information at http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/centres/Camberwell_Leisure_Centre


 
ooh!


----------



## mango5 (Mar 4, 2011)

milou said:


> 1. Recreation Ground is gonna be changing hands pretty quickly by the looks of things. I have always been put off by the huge windows and open-plan layout, feels pretty exposed. Also the massive bouncers they insist on having on the doors even on the quietest weeknight!
> 
> 3. Lamoon is pretty delicious chinese, no MSG, etc.
> 
> ...


 
About 10 people rattling around in the Recreation Ground as I passed by tonight. They seem to have given up on blatant bouncers.  Though The Tiger has them - wonder if it's a requirement for new licensees (or just the ex-Silver Buckle).

Will try Lamoon sometime, thanks.

Bright shiny lights at the revamped church/ex-bingo hall. Bet they do more business.


----------



## itsbruce (Mar 7, 2011)

ringo said:


> I like the Cambria and the food and beer are good, but it's not that cheap.


 
Another vote for the Cambria from me.  Nice atmosphere, good booze and food.  Hidden away, too, so it's a nice find.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2011)

They should ditch the chandeliers and wallpaper for something a bit more original though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 8, 2011)

Has anybody been to the upstairs show at the Cambria on a Sunday yet? It's fantastically surreal and not at all what you might expect on a Sunday afternoon in Camberwell.


----------



## golightly (Mar 8, 2011)

No, but thanks for the information.  We might pop in this weekend.


----------



## se5 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cage fighting in Camberwell - whatever next? http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/00,news,22758,440,00.htm


----------



## se5 (Mar 20, 2011)

So it looks like le Petit Parisien on Grove Lane, SE5 has shut which is a shame as they did a good steak frites and was a reasonable, if never very busy, pub. That site was formerly the Dark Horse and before that Blakes and before that the Kerfield Arms all good in their way but probably condemned by a lack of passing trade owing to being on a side street.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I love Ganapati.  Time Out rates Indian Mischief - it's in East Dulwich rather than Camberwell, isn't it?


 
I thought it was in Peckham >_<

I did like Lamoon, we've been once it was busy and quite crammed as they seem to have a few too many tables in there. The food was good tho and the prices were reasonable.


----------



## Get Involved (Mar 22, 2011)

se5 said:


> So it looks like le Petit Parisien on Grove Lane, SE5 has shut which is a shame as they did a good steak frites and was a reasonable, if never very busy, pub. That site was formerly the Dark Horse and before that Blakes and before that the Kerfield Arms all good in their way but probably condemned by a lack of passing trade owing to being on a side street.


 
I've lived in Camberwell for 6 months or so now. Sampled most of the pubs here and in the surrounding areas in that time but never felt the desire to enter LPP - felt a bit cold from the outside, looked a bit too formal and didn't appear to have much seating other than for dining.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 25, 2011)

*SE5 Forum Vision for Camberwell : Consultation closes 4th April*



> Have Your Say in the Future of Camberwell – Be Part of the Solution – Here is your Opportunity to Take Part in the Consultation on the first draft of Vision for Camberwell – Strategies for a Wealthier, Healthier & More Sustainable Camberwell.
> 
> SE5 Forum have been working to create a vision for Camberwell that is acceptable to all, which is pragmatic, deliverable and achievable.  Please take this opportunity to take part in the consultation by reading the document and sending comments to barbara(at)remove-this.se5forum.org.


Email consultation closes 5 pm Monday 4th of April. 

Documents here


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 25, 2011)

se5 said:


> Good news for Camberwell!
> 
> The swimming pool reopened yesterday looking very swish - further information at http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/centres/Camberwell_Leisure_Centre


 
ooh exciting... I always used to wince pushing off from the rusty metal wall at the end... want to go try it out..


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2011)

Ooh, the library on the corner of the green is a great idea. That corner is very empty and purposeless right now.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2011)

That nameless junk shop on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Flaxman Rd - how does that survive or make any money?

Whenever I go in there there are just a bunch of blokes sitting around drinking, and they look at you like you've just walked into their house or something. Once or twice I've bought something but it feels like you are making some sort of odd request - buy something in a shop?!? and on one occasion it involved one of the guys climbing a pile of stuff and causing a kind of avalanche that destroyed half the things involved.

I estimate they have a turnover of about £15 per week.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 5, 2011)

*St Giles Hospital for sale*

at a rock bottom price


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 5, 2011)

I like that junk shop.  For a while they had a piano in there & would sit around playing it, a girl there seemed to have a pet crow 

I've bought the odd bit of furniture too, the stock changes (albeit slowly) so there must be some turnover.


----------



## se5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Ooh, the library on the corner of the green is a great idea. That corner is very empty and purposeless right now.


 
True this would be really good for Camberwell and liven up this corner of Camberwell Green. They need to do something with the roads too so that the area isnt so dominated by the traffic - reallocate the space from traffic to pedestrians to remedy the current situation where you have six lanes of traffic in places and pavements crowded as people wait for buses.


----------



## se5 (Apr 5, 2011)

mango5 said:


> Email consultation closes 5 pm Monday 4th of April.
> 
> Documents here


 
I'm a bit ambivalent about this - as a Camberwell resident I feel that I have been consulted several times all to no effect. What we need is action not consultation! Hopefully this vision document will have an impact and force the council/ central government/ private developers/ whoever to actually do something.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a major bus station really - as noted in the consultation docs above. Would be great if the buses could be Vauxhall-ised and got out of the way, but I don't see how to without further messing things up.

I have this area in detailed OS plan, so will have a think on it later


----------



## se5 (Jun 17, 2011)

I see the site of the Petit Parisien pub (formerly Dark Horse, Blakes, Kerfield Arms) on Grove Lane has reopened as a pub/restaurant the Crooked Well - http://thecrookedwell.com/ Website text is rather cringe inducing virtually all of which could feature in pseuds corner


----------



## ringo (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice one se5, might have to try that. See what you mean about the website. Trying really hard.


----------



## se5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good news I see that the Funky Munky on Church St looks like its being done up to reopen soon


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2011)

Had a meal in Caravaggios recently and was most impressed with the food and the service.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2011)

The service in carravagios is excellent, although it can be difficult knowing which of them is your waiter, seeing as they're all short, round, balding men (brothers, I think)


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2011)

Balding you?


----------



## se5 (Jul 22, 2011)

Olympics event and farmers market on Camberwell Green tomorrow
 - including

As well as athletics demonstrations and activities on the council's portable track, and aerobics and dance sessions, there will be an array of other activities, including:  

    Southwark Community Games with a full day of sports activity
    Give it a Go Village, where local clubs will demonstrate their sports
    Butterfly Ballroom, showcasing dance and music
    Libraries summer reading challenge, this year all about circuses
    The Big Swim at the Camberwell Leisure Centre pool, round the corner
    The Amazing Southwark Gymnasts and their daring displays
    Groundwork Southwark Spots vs Stripes.  Whose team will you be on?

See http://www.southwark.gov.uk/news/ar...e_as_london_2012_games_are_just_one_year_away for further information


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2011)

I see they are in the process of building a temporary footbridge at Denmark Hill station. Does this mean Network Rail are about to trash the place with another of their over-engineered lift/stair monsters?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep:







Although more importantly, there will also be a new entrance ant ticket office round the corner on Champion Park, so no more squeezing all departing and arriving passengers through a domestic-sized doorframe.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2011)

Doesn't look as bad as the Streatham Hill one. Looks like the existing building will survive moderately unscathed.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't see why they are building a temporary bridge first though...why not build the new one, and then do the bits connecting to the existing building once people are using the new bridge...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2011)

Puzzles the fuck out of me, too.


----------



## ringo (Aug 10, 2011)

Got a message from Mrs R yesterday afternoon saying the consultant on her hospital ward had seen Nat West in Camberwell on fire, an angry mob near McDonalds and that The Gruniad website confirmed Camberwell as one of the areas most likely to be hit by rioters.

Cycled through Camberwell at 5pm to be reminded that Nat West became HSBC years ago, there was no fire, no rioters, not even a copper.

Gave Mrs R a bell to confirm all fine, at which point the consultant had to change her story and confess it was someone else who saw the 'fire' and she hadn't actually been there at all


----------



## Maggot (Aug 11, 2011)

ringo said:


> Cycled through Camberwell at 5pm to be reminded that Nat West became HSBC years ago, there was no fire, no rioters, not even a copper.


It's Midland that became HSBC.  Nat West is still there.

Still, it's really annoying when people spread rumours like that.


----------



## golightly (Aug 19, 2011)

I was shocked to discover that Peckham Lidl is now a building site.  When did that happen and what is going to replace it?  I liked Lidl. It was good for cheap booze.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2011)

Went for birthday dinner with Sparrow last night at the Crooked Well, which used to be Le Petit Parisien. Pricey, but truly excellent food and friendly, quick service. Highly recommended


----------



## se5 (Aug 24, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Went for birthday dinner with Sparrow last night at the Crooked Well, which used to be Le Petit Parisien. Pricey, but truly excellent food and friendly, quick service. Highly recommended



Yes it is good - it was reviewed in the paper the other day http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/aug/14/jay-rayner-crooked-well-camberwell since when my general perception is that it is fuller whenever I walk past which is good


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2011)

se5 said:


> Yes it is good - it was reviewed in the paper the other day http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/aug/14/jay-rayner-crooked-well-camberwell since when my general perception is that it is fuller whenever I walk past which is good


 He completely nails the feel of the place. Poke your head outside: Sirens, dirty pavements, proles. Step back inside: turtle-necked, self-aware, dinner jazz. Heh. One to take the parents to


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2011)

se5 said:


> Yes it is good - it was reviewed in the paper the other day http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/aug/14/jay-rayner-crooked-well-camberwell since when my general perception is that it is fuller whenever I walk past which is good



When are journalists going to get around to stopping using the word "vibrant"? *bleurgh*


----------



## Ms T (Aug 24, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Went for birthday dinner with Sparrow last night at the Crooked Well, which used to be Le Petit Parisien. Pricey, but truly excellent food and friendly, quick service. Highly recommended



It's on my list of places to go.  It's a very long list.  

Time Out gave it a good review as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2011)

are these strange signs still up on the green?
a friend took them in june:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doilum/5864723788/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doilum/5864718034/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doilum/5864159165/

doilum is an ace photgrapher by the way:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doilum/


----------



## ringo (Aug 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Went for birthday dinner with Sparrow last night at the Crooked Well, which used to be Le Petit Parisien. Pricey, but truly excellent food and friendly, quick service. Highly recommended



Looks good, will be giving them a go.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 25, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> are these strange signs still up on the green?
> a friend took them in june:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/doilum/5864723788/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/doilum/5864718034/
> ...


They were part of some kinda of Arty thing - only up for a week, I smapped them but never got round to uploading


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2011)

I like those signs.  Were they part of Camberwell Arts week?


----------



## Jackrees (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry - just wondering if anyone could recommend a mechanic in and around Camberwell? Cheers
Jack


----------



## se5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jackrees said:


> Sorry - just wondering if anyone could recommend a mechanic in and around Camberwell? Cheers
> Jack


I've had good service at the Pullman Garage on Carew Street on the corner of Lilford road  - doing a quick google i see they have a website http://www.pullmangarage.co.uk/ - the quality of the garage services is much better than the quality of their website!


----------



## ringo (Sep 9, 2011)

se5 said:


> I've had good service at the Pullman Garage on Carew Street on the corner of Lilford road - doing a quick google i see they have a website http://www.pullmangarage.co.uk/ - the quality of the garage services is much better than the quality of their website!



My mate takes his motor there too, reckons they're great.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2011)

Has Camberwell really become as dul as these posts suggest?
Plus te Camberwell on fire rumours came off East Dulwich Forum, fuck me, this site following the prissy fuckwits of LOrdship Lane!!!
How the world has changed...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 12, 2011)

hipipol said:


> Has Camberwell really become as dul as these posts suggest?


A thread is only as interesting as the people who post on it.


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Sep 12, 2011)

No word  on Snowbird???!!

Can't believe this has flown below the Camberwell chatter radar!

The former Funky Munky now boasting a great (if Brodies-heavy) ale selection as well as the best range of delicious Euro and Yankee quality proper lagers I've seen for a v long while. 3 third-pint measures can be savoured, served in a nice bat with a bowlful of mixed crunchy-salty things.

Hermit's Cave crew seem to be running things. Same unaspected interior as before. Anodyne music, but the drinks and street-views are close to pub-heaven.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 12, 2011)

Rocket no.9 said:


> No word on Snowbird???!!
> 
> Can't believe this has flown below the Camberwell chatter radar!
> 
> ...


Served in a bat?

Do you mean the Irish guys who used to run the Hermits?

Will have to meet you there for a drink, Mr Rocket.


----------



## se5 (Sep 13, 2011)

On another (perhaps sadder) note according to the chatter on Camberwell Online http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/ the landlord of the Sun and Doves on Coldharbour Lane is due to be evicted on Wednesday owing to high rent demands from the pub company. He is one of the founders of the Fair Pint campaign http://www.fairpint.org.uk/ and has done a lot for the pub since he started in the mid-90s


----------



## boohoo (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a shame.


----------



## ringo (Sep 13, 2011)

se5 said:


> On another (perhaps sadder) note according to the chatter on Camberwell Online http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/ the landlord of the Sun and Doves on Coldharbour Lane is due to be evicted on Wednesday owing to high rent demands from the pub company. He is one of the founders of the Fair Pint campaign http://www.fairpint.org.uk/ and has done a lot for the pub since he started in the mid-90s



Really? I can't stand the place - crap, over-priced, badly cooked food, annoying school chairs and the beer was never up to much = crap pub.


----------



## ringo (Sep 13, 2011)

Snowbird sounds worth a look though, ta.


----------



## ringo (Sep 13, 2011)

hipipol said:


> Has Camberwell really become as dul as these posts suggest?
> Plus te Camberwell on fire rumours came off East Dulwich Forum, fuck me, this site following the prissy fuckwits of LOrdship Lane!!!
> How the world has changed...



Bollocks - as I said above, the rumour came from a hospital consultant, not some East Dulwich Forum.


----------



## se5 (Sep 13, 2011)

Rocket no.9 said:


> No word on Snowbird???!!
> 
> Can't believe this has flown below the Camberwell chatter radar!
> 
> ...



I have a feeling its called Stormbird rather than Snowbird but as its doesnt seem to have very prominent signs up it can be anything we want it to be


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a jumblesale in Lucas Gardens on Sunday if anyones interested


----------



## mango5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sun and Doves is having a double-barrelled birthday/closing party tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 16, 2011)

Rocket no.9 said:


> No word on Snowbird???!!
> 
> Can't believe this has flown below the Camberwell chatter radar!
> 
> The former Funky Munky....


Hello! Nice to hear from you  The former FM looks so boring I haven't bothered to go inside. But now you've recommended it I will.  Maggot's right. We should go and give it an Urban stress-test.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone go to the Camberwell car boot sale today?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 18, 2011)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> There's a jumblesale in Lucas Gardens on Sunday if anyones interested



This is on from 12-6 today.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 18, 2011)

We went there, it was part of the Elephant and the Nun. There were some great bands, we followed one down our street.  I bought this for £1 in the jumble. Very chuffed


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2011)

mango5 said:


> We went there, it was part of the Elephant and the Nun. There were some great bands, we followed one down our street. I bought this for £1 in the jumble. Very chuffed



Grate find


----------



## Maggot (Sep 19, 2011)

What's the Elephant and the Nun?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.se5forum.org/about-cambe...x_cal_phpicalendar&tx_cal_controller[uid]=159


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 19, 2011)

I got loads of good stuff including a jumper and three scarves. I spent a about a tenner in total. I heart jumble.


----------



## mark dodds (Sep 30, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> The landlord of the Sun and Doves has been trying to get community input into a share ownership thing, because he said some time ago that he couldn't continue to run it. The last I heard, the community was showing no interest in it!


Just a reminder that, far from the community taking no interest in it, just short of seventy people contacted me within two weeks of the idea being published in the local press; the Guardian picked it up and I had, literally, to shut down the idea because the pubco made it absolutely clear they wouldn't consider selling the pub for anything less than £1.7million when its true value, without my business netting the pubco £160K a year while leaving me broke, was more like £800K

http://flic.kr/p/7HvPJ2

That's not 'the community showing no interest' is it?

That idea has moved on somewhat to a more strategically significant proposition for a radical new type of pub company; The People's Pub Partnership; the John Lewis of pub companies: http://bit.ly/qpe85z


----------



## mango5 (Sep 30, 2011)

Indeed, we did talk about it on these boards somewhere, and I went to speak to Mark around that time. I remember a good handful of Urbs were contemplating 'investment' (real life chat).

Sorry for your loss, Mark.


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! Camberwell is having a one day music festival called Oxjam.  A fundraiser for Oxfam it would seem.  I might go seeing as it would require very little effort.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 13, 2011)

This is when we're in Berlin


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sure they would postpone it if you asked them.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone been to No. 67, the new South London Art Gallery cafe yet?

Looks nice:  http://www.southlondongallery.org/page/caf

Can't decide to go there or to the Crooked Well for dinner on Friday. CW probably better food but more expensive.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

We went to Crooked Well for my brithday. The food is indeed excellent, but it's fancy restaurant pricey.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2011)

ringo said:


> Anyone been to No. 67, the new South London Art Gallery cafe yet?
> 
> Looks nice: http://www.southlondongallery.org/page/caf
> 
> Can't decide to go there or to the Crooked Well for dinner on Friday. CW probably better food but more expensive.



I've been to no. 67.

The food was good in quality, not so good in quantity as far as I remember. There were some quality control issues with a gin & tonic that we ordered. The service was friendly if slightly shambolic for what you'd expect in that kind of place.

Sitting in the front room is quite odd as it's like sitting in the ground floor of a London terrace house that's been converted into a restaurant. The bit out the back (glassy extension) looked nicer.

Overall, it was towards the upper end of my pretentious restaurant tolerance scale.


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2011)

I nipped in and had a look around a few weeks or so ago. The place looks nice. The cake we bought to take away was overpriced and dry, like it had sat on display for days.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheers, reckon we'll give the Crooked Well a go.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 17, 2011)

I really liked no 67. but we've not been for over a year so might have gone down hill since. Find the crooked well website really off putting but have heard the food is quite good.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with Crispy about The Crooked Well - good but pricey.  Packed when we went a few Fridays ago.


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2011)

Loved the Crooked Well, every dish was excellent, great place to have on our doorstep.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

Carbuncle


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

Quite nice


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Quite nice


Do you know any details about this lot off the top of your head?


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Carbuncle



Grim prefabricated boxes at the end of my street


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2011)

BoxRoom said:


> Do you know any details about this lot off the top of your head?



Both are on Coldharbour Lane, Camberwell end. The Carbuncle is at the junction with Lilford Road, the brick building down towards Camberwell at the junction with Crawford Road.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> Grim prefabricated boxes at the end of my street


Agreed. Couldn't believe when they started putting in the lego plastic on the balconies.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> Both are on Coldharbour Lane, Camberwell end. The Carbuncle is at the junction with Lilford Road, the brick building down towards Camberwell at the junction with Crawford Road.


Cheers, I know the carbunkle is being dealt with via Fabrik, shared ownership type thing, but the one further down keeps evading my memory to check out whenever I go by.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

BoxRoom said:


> Cheers, I know the carbunkle is being dealt with via Fabrik, shared ownership type thing, but the one further down keeps evading my memory to check out whenever I go by.



The brick one has "Bugler" written on the hoardings, although I can't find any mention of it here.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> Grim prefabricated boxes at the end of my street



The flats must be a bit miserable inside - looks like the window sills are all too high to see over when you're sitting down.

The outside looks a bit like it's based on a primary school kid's drawing.


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The flats must be a bit miserable inside - looks like the window sills are all too high to see over when you're sitting down.
> 
> The outside looks a bit like it's based on a primary school kid's drawing.



You can see the inside here. £246,250 for the two bed!  My ex has just bought one, which means my eldest daughter will live in it every other week


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2011)

I quite like the carbuncle


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The brick one has "Bugler" written on the hoardings, although I can't find any mention of it here.


Nice one, thanks for that. Can only be a matter of time!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2011)

There's loads going up round by the railway and sorting office too. 3,2,1 bedroom flats.
(I think this is the site that burned down a few years ago, while still half built)


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There's loads going up round by the railway and sorting office too. 3,2,1 bedroom flats.
> (I think this is the site that burned down a few years ago, while still half built)



Yup, hard to see what they'll look like still, that fire really slowed it all down. I thought more of the Bus garages were going too, rumour suggested the ubiquitous Sainsburys Local, same for the old boozer which got re-roofed down by Loughborough Junction.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> the old boozer which got re-roofed down by Loughborough Junction.



Which one's that?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> You can see the inside here. £246,250 for the two bed! My ex has just bought one, which means my eldest daughter will live in it every other week


http://www.globrix.com/property-details/33623048-coldharbour_lane-london-se5-1_bed-new_build

The interiors look pretty grim to me. I don't understand why they've done the windows like that, and why have they got all the blinds down for the publicity photos? Looks like living in a bunker.


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2011)

The views are either Coldharbour Lane or the estate I live on to the north. Neither are going to win prizes for looks!


----------



## ringo (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Which one's that?



The Crown / Mucky Duck

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/the-crown.html


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> http://www.globrix.com/property-details/33623048-coldharbour_lane-london-se5-1_bed-new_build
> 
> The interiors look pretty grim to me. I don't understand why they've done the windows like that, and why have they got all the blinds down for the publicity photos? Looks like living in a bunker.



It's an energy efficient design (or so the site hoarding says), so small windows to keep the heat in.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's an energy efficient design (or so the site hoarding says), so small windows to keep the heat in.


Can't a property have large, triple-glazed windows, and still be well-insulated?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Can't a property have large, triple-glazed windows, and still be well-insulated?


Even triple glazed windows are nowhere near as insulating as a good wall. You can get down to around 0.6W/m² with the very best windows. A good insulating wall can be as low as 0.15W/m² or even lower if you go super thick. Any glazing hurts your average.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Even triple glazed windows are nowhere near as insulating as a good wall. You can get down to around 0.6W/m² with the very best windows. A good insulating wall can be as low as 0.15W/m² or even lower if you go super thick. Any glazing hurts your average.



Hmmm. Even vacuum-insulated windows?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Hmmm. Even vacuum-insulated windows?


In theory. But if you have a technology for maintaining a vacuum in sealed unit for the lifetime of a building, I'd love to know about it. The best ones you can buy right now are rated at 0.3W/m² which is a double-glazed unit where each pane is a ViG vaccum laminated unit. I have no idea how much it costs, but it can't be cheap.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> In theory. But if you have a technology for maintaining a vacuum in sealed unit for the lifetime of a building, I'd love to know about it. The best ones you can buy right now are rated at 0.3W/m² which is a double-glazed unit where each pane is a ViG vaccum laminated unit. I have no idea how much it costs, but it can't be cheap.



Huh. I'm by no means an expert, but I'm pretty sure my uncle recently got himself some triple insulated ViG units when he refurbished. This was in Northern Norway, so I reckon he didn't skimp on anything insulation-related expenses. I don't expect they'll last much more than 20-30 years tho.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's an energy efficient design (or so the site hoarding says), so small windows to keep the heat in.



Not sure I'd take whatever's written on the hoarding too seriously. I understand that obviously there is a pressure to keep amount of glazing down if you're trying to keep your overall u-value down, but this seems way excessive, especially when you look at the interiors which seem to have very deep rooms, and consider that it's a block of flats so for each apartment there's only going to be quite a small area of external wall.

If they claim that the small windows are driven by a desire for energy efficiency then I'd say they've lost the plot somewhat as it seems to me it's really compromised the quality of the space inside that people have to live in (and in any case use more energy than otherwise just to light it). I'd say the reality is that it's been driven by a desire to build cheaply.

Apart from anything else, just making the windows the same size but vertically oriented would be better. It's really grim when you have those high sills that must be over or near eye height when you're sitting down.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2011)

Also, if you're being serious about energy efficiency, you can exploit larger windows for some thermal gain from sunlight coming through them in the winter (and the ones on that block are facing roughly south are they not). Of course, you have to make some effort to get things right for this to work, which could mean more expense, say from creating summer shading, and I'd guess that's an expense they didn't want to think about here. So make a gesture at energy efficiency for your sales propaganda, at the expense of the quality of life of the people that are going to have to live in there. This stuff is quite damaging to the overall development of genuinely more energy-efficient building, because people say stuff like "oh yeah, so-and-so lives in an energy efficient flat but the windows are tiny and it's like a prison".

I should say that I don't know anything in detail about this particular development and most of the above is based on supposition. Happy to be corrected by anyone who knows more about it.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't really disagree with any of that tbh. I'll dig the planning application out later on today if I have time - should throw some light on things.


----------



## rover07 (Dec 5, 2011)

Im staying in Camberwell for a few weeks. I can see the Shard from my bedroom window! 

I have a date Wednesday night. Any good pub recommendations? 

Comedy night?


----------



## golightly (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, Hermit's Cave for cider, the pub opposite for real ale (it's called snowbird or summat but doesn't have a sign).  The Bear and the Tiger are reasonably good for beer and food.  I reckon the Bear is better but it's a bit outside of central Camberwell.  There's also the Fox on the Hill which is the local spoons and is absolutely massive.  To be honest we have loads of pubs but I'm really not aware of much in the way of entertainment such as bands or comedy.


----------



## ringo (Dec 6, 2011)

We were going to go in the Snowbird the other night after eating at the Crooked Well, but it was so brightly lit it looked like a student waiting room and we went to the Castle. That was pretty rubbish - DJ playing inna school disco style.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2011)

Jazz in the Crypt is excelelnt, but that's Fridays.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

i went in stormbird (not snowbird!) last week. lots of undrinkable ales. two good ciders. shit acoustics.


----------



## rover07 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cheers for the advice! 

The postal address here is Camberwell but im actually 5 min walk from Borough tube. Bermondsey? 

I think i'll go on a recce of pubs between London Bridge and Borough tonight. She's coming up on the train so a local pub crawl is the plan, no wine bars or weatherspoons.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 6, 2011)

Orang Utan, Why were they undrinkable?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 6, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Cheers for the advice!
> 
> The postal address here is Camberwell but im actually 5 min walk from Borough tube. Bermondsey?


Definitely not Camberwell, what's the postcode?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Orang Utan, Why were they undrinkable?


they were mostly ales - huge variety - all disgusting i'm sure - i tried a smoked on and nearly heaved


----------



## Maggot (Dec 6, 2011)

So they were undrinkable to you, because you don't like ales. But they would be fine for someone who liked ales?


----------



## rover07 (Dec 6, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Definitely not Camberwell, what's the postcode?



SE1


----------



## teuchter (Dec 6, 2011)

rover07 said:


> SE1


If you like olde style pubs this one is quite nice

http://www.pubs.com/main_site/pub_details.php?pub_id=92

not olde style but also ok depending what's on (and open quite late):

http://www.roxybarandscreen.com/info.php


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2011)

Maggot said:


> So they were undrinkable to you, because you don't like ales. But they would be fine for someone who liked ales?


what a stupid question
i have no opinion but my own.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I would be grateful if you could give me practical advice about the Camberwell Leisure Centre swimming pool. I am a regular swimmer and am looking for an alternative pool for the next 4 weeks.

- is it a clean place?
- is water temprerature acceptable?
- do showers dispense warm water?
- are the changing rooms warm?

Over the past 3 years, my alternatives have been Seven Islands in Canada Water (it's disgusting on all accounts), Dulwich (it was uncceptably cold), and Tiller Leisure Centre which is great but a bit far away. Is CLC worth a try?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what a stupid question
> i have no opinion but my own.



It's not stupid at all. If something is called undrinkable it usually means universally undrinkable, not due to individual tastes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

No, it means I couldn't drink it. Away with your pofacedness!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it means I couldn't drink it. Away with your pofacedness!


Picky picky picky - you said the cider's okay there, and you'd drink that.  Leave the ale drinkers to enjoy decent beer for once while you can have your cider almost anywhere.  Why the fuck did you go for a smoked beer anyway?  That really is a love it or loathe it type.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

Good cider's harder to find than 'good' beer. 
I didn't pick the beer. Someone 'made' me drink it.
Real ale is generally vile though. Absolutely disgusting stuff. The world's going mad.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 7, 2011)

rover07 said:


> SE1



Your modern postal address definitely isn't Camberwell - SE1 doesn't even border Camberwell. You may, however, live in what was part of the erstwhile Metropolitan Borough of Camberwell:







However, that ceased to exist 44 years ago.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Good cider's harder to find than 'good' beer.


No it isn't.  You must have been looking in the wrong places.



Orang Utan said:


> I didn't pick the beer. Someone 'made' me drink it.


I find it difficult to believe that you could be persuaded, let alone 'made' to do anything.



Orang Utan said:


> Real ale is generally vile though. Absolutely disgusting stuff. The world's going mad.


So you claim.  So is Stella - diabetic camel piss.  IME very few lagers haven't needed the first 3 drinking before beginning to taste passable.  The world's going mad?  Says who that it was ever sane?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

Believe me - most pubs' cider choice is very limited. Rarely is there more than one choice of decent ciders.
I said 'made' in inverted commas. It was suggested that I try it so I did.
Lager's pretty disgusting too, but at least you can drink it quickly and get hammered on it.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay, the choice of decent cider is often very limited, but usually there's at least one.  I'd noticed the inverted commas, I still find it difficult to believe you could be persuaded so easily.  Agreed about the last bit, although it's possible to get hammered just as quickly on some types of ale if you pick the right one (eg hobgoblin Goliath).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

i'll try anything once. you never know, i might find a beer i actively want to drink eventually.
i wish wine wasn't so expensive and shit in pubs


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'll try anything once. you never know, i might find a beer i actively want to drink eventually.
> i wish wine wasn't so expensive and shit in pubs


Four words: Grape and Grain pub. If the cider, beer, and the way they serve soft drinks are anything to go by, the wine there is highly unlikely to be shit.

Until then, you prefer red wine, don't you?  If you see any Dornfelder or Tarragona in Lidl, it's far more drinkable than the price would make you expect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2011)

If only Lidl was a pub


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 8, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Four words: Grape and Grain pub. If the cider, beer, and the way they serve soft drinks are anything to go by, the wine there is highly unlikely to be shit.
> 
> Until then, you prefer red wine, don't you?  If you see any Dornfelder or Tarragona in Lidl, it's far more drinkable than the price would make you expect.



Are you talking about the pub in Crystal Palace? I'm put off by the huge banner declaring its ale-ey credentials...


----------



## Maggot (Dec 8, 2011)

little_legs said:


> Hi everyone, I would be grateful if you could give me practical advice about the Camberwell Leisure Centre swimming pool. I am a regular swimmer and am looking for an alternative pool for the next 4 weeks.
> 
> - is it a clean place?
> - is water temprerature acceptable?
> ...


Why don't you go there yourself and find out?

I used to go swimming there, but that was about 15 years ago and it's probably much-changed since then.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Why don't you go there yourself and find out?
> 
> I used to go swimming there, but that was about 15 years ago and it's probably much-changed since then.



It's been renovated recently I think.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2011)

slowjoe said:


> Are you talking about the pub in Crystal Palace? I'm put off by the huge banner declaring its ale-ey credentials...


Yes.  Don't worry, it does other stuff as well as real ale.


----------



## little_legs (Dec 20, 2011)

little_legs said:


> Hi everyone, I would be grateful if you could give me practical advice about the Camberwell Leisure Centre swimming pool. I am a regular swimmer and am looking for an alternative pool for the next 4 weeks.
> 
> - is it a clean place?
> - is water temprerature acceptable?
> ...



Went for a swim at the CLC on Monday evening. It's fantastic. There are 2 pools: main and learning. I did a few lengths in the main pool, it's very clean, the water temperature is pleasantly warm (they could do with turning it 2 degrees down). The poolside area is also clean and it's got under floor heating . There are 2 communal showers as you just go in the pool area. The lighting is very good.

The female changing room is clean. Showers and toilets are pretty new and clean, showers dispense warm water - hooooray! Good facilities for the disabled. Coin operated solid/clean lockers. The changing room does not smell of piss. Yay!

A few little things that can be easily fixed if reported: couple of light bulbs in the changing room need replacing, the changing room could do with an extra nonslip floor mat, 2 showers were running non-stop (I tried turning them off but couldn't).

Verdict: CLC pool is my new favourite pool. I can't believe Southwark/Fusion Lifestyle don't market it.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I might try the new pool.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 21, 2011)

yes thanks.. been meaning to go for ages and now definitely going to give it a go sooner rather than later.


----------



## se5 (Dec 21, 2011)

little_legs said:


> Verdict: CLC pool is my new favourite pool. I can't believe Southwark/Fusion Lifestyle don't market it.



They do although somewhat half-heartedly with banners on Camberwell Green - I guess its a local pool for local people. The new gym is good too I'm told - info at http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/centres/Camberwell_Leisure_Centre


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2012)

Thinking of going to the Silk Road restaurant place this evening... anyone been there recently? And should I book ahead?

Also, I seem to remember someone saying to me that there's a really good vietnamese place in Camberwell but I can't remember the name. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 21, 2012)

its next to patty island , near the bottom of camverwell grove

went there last week. delicious food.


----------



## se5 (Jan 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Thinking of going to the Silk Road restaurant place this evening... anyone been there recently? And should I book ahead?
> 
> Also, I seem to remember someone saying to me that there's a really good vietnamese place in Camberwell but I can't remember the name. Can anyone shed some light on this?



There is one on  Camberwell Church Street, I think its called something like Hoa Vietnam, near the bottom of Camberwell Grove  which is good. If you want something a bit more flash Buddha Jazz on Grove Lane, near to the George Canning pub is good too - a good range of dishes and good ambience - looking on google I see they have a website http://www.buddhajazz.co.uk/


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The Golden Grill is great. Haven't been there for ages, but used to be a good place to get after hours booze from.



We used to go there to meet the crazy boozer kebabers of late night Camberwell.  There was quite a nightlife scene going on there at Golden Grill.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jan 24, 2012)

I love Camberwell SE5.......... especially sitting on Camberwell Green on a sunny day with friends

Traffic on two sides and not big enough to get lost


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> its next to patty island , near the bottom of camverwell grove
> 
> went there last week. delicious food.





se5 said:


> There is one on Camberwell Church Street, I think its called something like Hoa Vietnam, near the bottom of Camberwell Grove which is good.


 
Has it recently changed name?

Van Hing

and

Hoa Viet

both seem to have the same address


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 27, 2012)

We've been there. Can't remember which name is current but I *think* it's Van Hing. Food was pretty good, much better than some of the shite that I've been served on the Kingsland Road. Some of the customers in Van Hing were pretty mental tho, being well aggy with the staff demanding stuff like be brought over really quickly and then sending it back cos it's wrong but in an unecessarily rude way. Shouting and dominating the restuarant. I'd def go back for the food but fingers crossed it's not full of nutters again!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2012)

morrisons in camberwell is a wicked supermarket


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> morrisons in camberwell is a wicked supermarket


Yep


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> morrisons in camberwell is a wicked supermarket



I can't stand it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2012)

ringo said:


> I can't stand it.


why not?
it's much better stocked than the tesco i'm used to, it's cheap and they play 80s hits near the tills.


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2012)

Food is not as nice as Sainsburys, especially own brand, meat all looks poor quality and not much is free range and I don't think much of their cheese. Piss poor real ale selection from what I remember but the wine is good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2012)

ah right, i haven't been buying any of that stuff.
i saw two bottles of wine for a fiver in there and got excited, but it was 5.5% alcohol - wtf? why bother?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> morrisons in camberwell is a wicked supermarket



I disagree in the strongest possible terms.

The Bear - pub grub, any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2012)

Diamond said:


> I disagree in the strongest possible terms.


it's fantastic if you're on a very tight budger and have to feed yourself on £15 a week


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2012)

Morrisons in Peckham is fantastic, but I think it's bigger than the one in Camberwell.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> Food is not as nice as Sainsburys, especially own brand, meat all looks poor quality and not much is free range and I don't think much of their cheese. Piss poor real ale selection from what I remember but the wine is good.



Unless this has changed drastically in the last year, the Camberwell Morri's ale section is much better than brixton tesco and other near by supermarkets


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2012)

Could be, I'm trying to drink less beer so haven't checked. plus I still have a two cases left from Xmas


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2012)

I can corroborate MDK's assertion.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the Camberwell Morrisons, it's very different from my local one.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2012)

Surely we should all be sticking it to the man and shopping at the co-op. I find the one in camberwell adequate for my needs.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2012)

When I say "we", I mean "you" actually.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 30, 2012)

teuchter said:


> When I say "we", I mean "you" actually.


And then, once you've guilt tripped as many as possible into shopping there, you (personally) can nip into a queue-free Morrisons?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 16, 2012)

The Stormbird pub has finally got its act together with a sign and a website:  http://thestormbirdpub.co.uk/ 

Definitely up for visiting this place soon.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The Stormbird pub has finally got its act together with a sign and a website: http://thestormbirdpub.co.uk/
> 
> Definitely up for visiting this place soon.


 






That looks like a respectable selection of draught beers.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2012)

That's the old funky munky isn't it?


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 16, 2012)

They're going to need some *very* tall staff


----------



## Maggot (Apr 16, 2012)

Rocket no.9 said:


> No word on Snowbird???!!
> 
> Can't believe this has flown below the Camberwell chatter radar!
> 
> ...


Yes.

I want to have a beer in a bat.


----------



## Mr Blob (Apr 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> morrisons in camberwell is a wicked supermarket


you mean Presto as it was in 1980s before becoming Safeway, and today morrisons


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> you mean Presto as it was in 1980s before becoming Safeway, and today morrisons


no i don't. i mean morrisons.


----------



## Mr Blob (Apr 16, 2012)

When the store was Presto, it was genuinely wicked


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2012)

i didn't come to london til 94


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 16, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That's the old funky munky isn't it?


Yep. 

Loads of good ales but I didnt really warm to the place.


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a bit functional for some. Personally I find it refreshingly straightforward.


----------



## ringo (Apr 17, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The Stormbird pub has finally got its act together with a sign and a website: http://thestormbirdpub.co.uk/
> 
> Definitely up for visiting this place soon.


 
Walked past a couple of times but was very brightly lit and not at all inviting. Might be tempted by the ale selection now though.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick heads up:  the excellent Dulwich Ukelele Club are playing at the Bandstand in Ruskin Park next Saturday (16th) at 2.45.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Just a quick heads up the the excellent Dulwich Ukelele Club are playing at the Bandstand in Ruskin Park next Saturday (16th) at 2.45.


 
ooh - thanks!  Just need to choose between that and Crystal Palace festival - but could do cp pn the Sunday instead.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2012)

What happening at the CP Festival?


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2012)

Maggot said:


> The Stormbird pub has finally got its act together with a sign and a website: http://thestormbirdpub.co.uk/
> 
> Definitely up for visiting this place soon.


 
The next time I am around Camberwell with time for a pint, I will be trying this pub out.


----------



## Onket (Jun 9, 2012)

A street in Camberwell is going to be featured on that telly programme about London streets, next week.

Here it is- http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01jt9zh

The one about Deptford High Street was very good a couple of days ago.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2012)

Live (free) music on Saturdays at the bandstand in Ruskin Park.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...ces/EventsInParks/EventsLambethBandstands.htm 

The Lambeth website doesn't seem to be up to date though, as the posters around the park are listing dates up to and including September.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Live (free) music on Saturdays at the bandstand in Ruskin Park.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...ces/EventsInParks/EventsLambethBandstands.htm
> 
> The Lambeth website doesn't seem to be up to date though, as the posters around the park are listing dates up to and including September.


Already mentioned one of the gigs in post 658.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Unless this has changed drastically in the last year, the Camberwell Morri's ale section is much better than brixton tesco and other near by supermarkets


the cider rage is great too.   i pick up an old rosie or two when i go passed  on friday


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2012)

The restoration of the existing Denmark Hill station footbridge is done now. I think they've done an alright job.

It remains to be seen what kind of a monster the new bridge will be.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 12, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> the cider rage is great too.   i pick up an old rosie or two when i go passed  on friday



Cider rage may be great for you, but probably isn't so fun for whoever's on the other end of it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2012)

my ragepillow


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 21, 2012)

Khan's is opening up a new branch on Camberwell Church St. You never have to go to Safa again!

It's right opposite Cinnamon though, hope they don't suffer too badly from the competition.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

Khan's 'colour-free cuisine' - what's that then? Greyscale food?


----------



## Onket (Jun 22, 2012)

Have a guess.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

This point being, not that one cannot guess what it's supposed to mean, but that it is a somewhat arcane and wierdly off-putting strap-line for a resaurant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

it is a bit odd that they seem to think this is a selling point


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

It does rather imply that their food is otherwise stuffed full of artificial flavours and preservatives


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like curry that glows red. It is folly


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I don't like curry that glows red. It is folly



I don't like eating in places that are infested with vermin, buy I also wouldn't go into somehwhere than proclaimed 'cockroach amd rat-free restaurant'.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

slowjoe said:
			
		

> I don't like eating in places that are infested with vermin, buy I also wouldn't go into somehwhere than proclaimed 'cockroach amd rat-free restaurant'.



Different issue. I dont like being stabbed but dont look for the "stab free" sign outside a pub.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

So, exacly the same principle - don't explicitly state the absense of various undesirable attributes right under the name of your establishment, because that a) makes people think of them and puts them off their food, and b) implies that the place's greatest achievement is not to actively do anything right, but merely to avoid doing something wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

slowjoe said:
			
		

> So, exacly the same principle - don't explicitly state the absense of various undesirable attributes right under the name of your establishment, because that a) makes people think of them and puts them off their food, and b) implies that the place's greatest achievement is not to actively do anything right, but merely to avoid doing something wrong.



Dont go there then you picky twat


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a bit like when you used to see hotels that said in large letters 'hot running water' - certainly that is a good thing, but the fact that it's considered a key selling point is not so great.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes yes....


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Dont go there then you picky twat



Sure, everything else being equal I probably wont, and having watched restaurants around Camberwell and seen how much they have to do right to get off the ground, I'd guess most others wont either.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2012)

It doesn't mean some kind of apartheid system, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

No DSWs


----------



## Onket (Jun 22, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> don't explicitly state the absense of various undesirable attributes right under the name of your establishment, because that a) makes people think of them and puts them off their food, and b) implies that the place's greatest achievement is not to actively do anything right, but merely to avoid doing something wrong.


 


Eh?

If most other places dose up their food with colouring, it makes perfect sense to state that you don't do it at your place. 

point a- No, it would make you think of undesireable colouring in food sold by other outlets.

point b- No, it doesn't say it's greatest achievement is not putting colouring in it's food.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 22, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> So, exacly the same principle - don't explicitly state the absense of various undesirable attributes right under the name of your establishment, because that a) makes people think of them and puts them off their food, and b) implies that the place's greatest achievement is not to actively do anything right, but merely to avoid doing something wrong.


Really?  Why do think so many food manufacturers delare their products are additive-free, sugar-free, colouring free, etc?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

What's odd is that it only mentions colour, not any of the other likely things


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Eh?
> 
> If most other places dose up their food with colouring, it makes perfect sense to state that you don't do it at your place.
> 
> ...



Well, it's a strapline - it's the writing right underneath the name of the restaurant, or at least it was when I was last there a couple of weeks ago. That sort of suggests to me that it IS the single most important message that whoever made the sign wanted to convey.


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you eaten in the Khan's on Brixton Water Lane before slowjoe?


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I ate there after him.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have you eaten in the Khan's on Brixton Water Lane before slowjoe?



No. Without wanting to sound blunt, this is a thread about Camberwell, and it's the restaurant in Camberwell on which my comments are based. If your contributions are based on experiences you've had at another branch, you should say so.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think I ate there after him.



Sorry, what are you talking about? If someone has told you that your purpose in life is to be a pointless imbecile, you don't have to take them so literally, you know.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 23, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> No. Without wanting to sound blunt, this is a thread about Camberwell, and it's the restaurant in Camberwell on which my comments are based. If your contributions are based on experiences you've had at another branch, you should say so.


Everyone's experiences are based on the other branch, cos the Camberwell one has just opened and the Brixton one is a regular Urban haunt.


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Sorry, what are you talking about? If someone has told you that your purpose in life is to be a pointless imbecile, you don't have to take them so literally, you know.


 
Oh, you're a prick. I did think that _might_ be the case, but cheers for clarifying.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Everyone's experiences are based on the other branch, cos the Camberwell one has just opened and the Brixton one is a regular Urban haunt.



In common, I suppose, with most users of this forum, I don't hang out at 'regular urban haunts'. It's clear from my posts that I'm talking about the impression I got from the sign on the restaurant in Camberwell.

If you wanted to be constructive you could have explained that you were speaking as a patron of another branch of the restaurant - that would have made sense and made me think that maybe I should give the place a go. Instead, what you actually said just made me doubt your ability to reason, especially after your recent claim that 'positive stereotypes can't be racist'.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Oh, you're a prick. I did think that _might_ be the case, but cheers for clarifying.



We all have our crosses to bear, but I'll take mine over yours


----------



## Onket (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd probably leave it if I were you, and stop digging.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd leave the advice-giving to someone else IIWY, you don't make a convincing job of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2012)

Just been past the new Khan's and the Colour Free Cuisine is the only thing on the sign apart from Khan's. It is very odd indeed.


----------



## golightly (Jun 23, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> I'd leave the advice-giving to someone else IIWY, you don't make a convincing job of it.


 
wow! all this over a restaurant sign. Wind your neck in, there's a good chap.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 23, 2012)

golightly said:


> wow! all this over a restaurant sign. Wind your neck in, there's a good chap.



Forgive me if I ignore you.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2012)

Erm....the existing Khan's menus have had the phrase "Colour-Free Cuisine" printed at the top of the front page for _years_. It's hardly new. And it's quite a good differentiator, given the number of curry houses in London.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> "Colour-Free Cuisine" ... is quite a good differentiator, given the number of curry houses in London.


I think it's also better than saying "organic/gluten free/lovingly prepared/locally-sourced/blah blah" which all sound pretty shit and would have had the piss taken mercilessly on here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2012)

we had Khan's for dinner last night with the footy and as always it was yummy.  It's nice to get pilau rice that isn't some radioactive colour!


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 25, 2012)

The one in Camberwell is open, and looks as uninspiring - and empty - as its predecessor in the location...


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2012)

What was it's predecessor?


----------



## Onket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've only had Khan's food 2 or 3 times. Once it was delivered and very average. Enjoyed eating in though. Maybe it was the company.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think it's also better than saying "organic/gluten free/lovingly prepared/locally-sourced/blah blah" which all sound pretty shit and would have had the piss taken mercilessly on here.



If you want to differentiate, why not try serving dishes that haven't been the staples of 90% of curry houses since the 70s? Khan's doesn't look bad now that it's opened, it - and its menu - just looks much the same as Ambrosia before it, and Nisa before that, and the majority of British curry houses I have ever seen. They did well in an era when the competition was fish n chips or pie n mash, but they now rarely do more than get by.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 26, 2012)

Maggot said:


> What was it's predecessor?



See above


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 26, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> If you want to differentiate, why not try serving dishes that haven't been the staples of 90% of curry houses since the 70s? Khan's doesn't look bad now that it's opened, it - and its menu - just looks much the same as Ambrosia before it, and Nisa before that, and the majority of British curry houses I have ever seen. They did well in an era when the competition was fish n chips or pie n mash, but they now rarely do more than get by.


Khan's Tarka Dhaal is out of this world - one of my favourites. The menu may look like many menus you've seen before, but the food is generally pretty good...better than your bog standard curry house imo.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Khan's Tarka Dhaal is out of this world - one of my favourites. The menu may look like many menus you've seen before, but the food is generally pretty good...better than your bog standard curry house imo.



But I know plenty of curry houses that have some great dishes, but which still struggle for customers because they and their menus look uninspired. Often there are also lots of rubbish dishes as well as the good ones, so if Khan's avoids then it'll have done one thing right. 

Only time will tell. If this place is more than half full more than twice a week in a year's time, I will retract everything I've said and look on the world afresh.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2012)

Maybe you should judge it by visiting there rather than it's appearance.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2012)

The house/chef's specials take up more than half of the Khan's menu. So you can get you lamb/chicken/prawn/veg jalfrezi/madras/balti etc. there are all sorts of interesting dishes too.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 26, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Maybe you should judge it by visiting there rather than it's appearance.



Jesus, all along I've been commenting on how appealing it looks and how likely or otherwise it is to succeed, not whether I think it's a good resaurant. They're making lots of very obvious presentational mistakes, and I'm unhappy about that, because Camberwell's my local area and I'd like businesses here to do well. Try to take a step back.


----------



## golightly (Jun 26, 2012)

You're rather easily wound up, aren't you.  Why don't go and have a lie down?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2012)

Surely the food is more important than the look of the restaurant and if you want it to succeed you should go eat there and not just talk about it.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 26, 2012)

golightly said:


> You're rather easily wound up, aren't you.  Why don't go and have a lie down?



The joy of mobile computing is that I can type lying down.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 26, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Surely the food is more important than the look of the restaurant and if you want it to succeed you should go eat there and not just talk about it.



Yes. Apologies if I am not talking about the thing you consider most important, but I think you'll find it's extremely common on here for people to comment and speculate on all kinds of developments before they have opened or reached fruition. And ultimately, until I get a food column in the Observer, me going there is not going to stop it from failing as a buisiness if it can't communicate the appeal of its food.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## golightly (Jun 27, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> The joy of mobile computing is that I can type lying down.


 
Why don't you try it then?  It might help to improve your state of mind.

Whether Khan's in Camberwell survives or not will depend on a number of factors such as location, presentation, service and quality of food.  The thing is that Khan's has built up a reputation in Brixton which may help its branch in Camberwell to attract clientelle; however, it has plenty of competition here.  Will its signage and appearance put people off?  Well, Tadim has suffered over recent years since changing its appearance twice, so maybe it will.  If the food s good then people who give it a try will spread its reputation and that may overcome any affect created by the signage.  We'll see.  Personally, I'm only interested in it surviving if I like the food that it serves.


----------



## Get Involved (Jun 27, 2012)

"Colour_ing _free cuisine_" _would convey the point that they are wishing to convey better than "colour free cuisine". When I saw the latter on their signage it immediately made me think of plates of grey, tasteless food.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 27, 2012)

golightly said:


> Why don't you try it then?  It might help to improve your state of mind.
> 
> Whether Khan's in Camberwell survives or not will depend on a number of factors such as location, presentation, service and quality of food.  The thing is that Khan's has built up a reputation in Brixton which may help its branch in Camberwell to attract clientelle; however, it has plenty of competition here.  Will its signage and appearance put people off?  Well, Tadim has suffered over recent years since changing its appearance twice, so maybe it will.  If the food s good then people who give it a try will spread its reputation and that may overcome any affect created by the signage.  We'll see.  Personally, I'm only interested in it surviving if I like the food that it serves.



Er, yes, thanks for the precis.


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Er, yes, thanks for the precis.


 


Onket said:


> Oh, you're a prick. I did think that _might_ be the case, but cheers for clarifying.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 28, 2012)

Apparently Camberwell Green is getting one of those public ping pong tables - is it there yet?

http://pingengland.co.uk/

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/more-free-table-tennis-tables-turn-up-around-town.295464/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2012)

I shall cycle by in the next 30 minutes - will take a look


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 28, 2012)

Aye, it's been there for a bit now (not sure how long a bit is).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2012)

A wino was lying on it


----------



## Maggot (Jun 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A wino was lying on it


----------



## Greebo (Jun 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A wino was lying on it


I don't blame him, probably cleaner than the other options.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2012)

I doubt cleanliness was at the top of his agenda.
Convenience more like.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

golightly said:


> etc etc



Love the old-school insult-smithery - almost tempted to reply, "Yeah, I know _you're_ a prick. Full stop."


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently Camberwell Green is getting one of those public ping pong tables - is it there yet?
> 
> http://pingengland.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/more-free-table-tennis-tables-turn-up-around-town.295464/



Been there for a couple of years now; something to do with Mayor Johnson's pre-Olympic wiff-waff initiative?


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Love the old-school insult-smithery - almost tempted to reply, "Yeah, I know _you're_ a prick. Full stop."


 
Well done.

'almost tempted', eh?


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well done.
> 
> 'almost tempted', eh?



Almost tempted, yes. Need that explaining?


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The house/chef's specials take up more than half of the Khan's menu. So you can get you lamb/chicken/prawn/veg jalfrezi/madras/balti etc. there are all sorts of interesting dishes too.



The specials do make up perhaps a third of the menu in the window of Khan's in Camberwell, but at least half of them - including the first two, murgh jalfrezi and murgh tikka masala - would be at home on any curry-house menu in the land.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2012)

Whatever. It's good. Go.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Whatever. It's good. Go.



I'm planning to, since people here have recommended it. That's not at odds with me thinking it's a shame they're not presenting themselves better. Fact is, everyone who's getting snotty here is doing so from the pov of a Khan's Brixton customer. Like me [until recently], most people walking past Khan's Camberwell will not have the benefit of knowing they already have a pupular and succesful branch down the road.


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Fact is, everyone who's getting snotty here is doing so from the pov of a Khan's Brixton customer.


 
The fact is, it's from the pov that you're a prick.


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A wino was lying on it


 
You sure that wasn't slowjoe experiencing the joy of mobile computing?


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Almost tempted, yes. Need that explaining?


 
It would appear that you do.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> It would appear that you do.



If that is how it appears to you, then feel free to act in whatever way you think is appropriate.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> The specials do make up perhaps a third of the menu in the window of Khan's in Camberwell, but at least half of them - including the first two, murgh jalfrezi and murgh tikka masala - would be at home on any curry-house menu in the land.



And?


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> If that is how it appears to you, then feel free to act in whatever way you think is appropriate.


 
Last word?


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Maggot said:


> And?



As far as you're concerned, nothing.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> As far as you're concerned, nothing.



So you're not gonna explain what point you were trying to make?


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So you're not gonna explain what point you were trying to make?



Crispy said that Khan's Brixton menu was more than half specials; I replied that the one in Camberwell was only a third specials, and that many of those were actually generic dishes like chiken tikka masala. All this was in response to Brixton Hatter suggesting that 'colour-free cuisine' could be a good differentiator in a area with lots of curry houses; I wanted to say that I thought a much better differentiator would be to have a menu that was mostly different to those of the competition.


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> I replied that the one in Camberwell was only a third specials, and that many of those were actually generic dishes like chiken tikka masala.


 


slowjoe said:


> I wanted to say that I thought a much better differentiator would be to have a menu that was mostly different to those of the competition.


 

Oh, if only you ruled the World!

Many restaurants provide recognisable generic dishes, be they Italian, Thai, Chippies, Indian or whatever and seem to do ok.  Ever wondered why?  Having something familiar will actually attract custom because people have a fair idea of what they are letting themselves in for.  A wildly different menu isn't without risks.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

golightly said:


> Oh, if only you ruled the World!
> 
> Many restaurants provide recognisable generic dishes, be they Italian, Thai, Chippies, Indian or whatever and seem to do ok.  Ever wondered why?  Having something familiar will actually attract custom because people have a fair idea of what they are letting themselves in for.  A wildly different menu isn't without risks.



Crikey, you're actually advancing an opinion rather than just sniping from the sidelines!

The chippy (Flying Fish) and Italian (Caravaggio) in Cambwell both do ok, but they don't really have any competition in the immediate area (not to say that they're not also good - they are IMO). On the contrary, there are a number of Indian places, some quite good, but they all struggle for customers IME. As I've mentioned, the site of Khan's previously hosted two other Indian restaurants, both of which did terribly in spite of serving good food. 

In contrast, Silk Road, a Chinese restaurant that opened about 3 years ago, focuses on dishes (indeed, an entire regional cuisine, Xinjiang) that you wouldn't find elsewhere in the area, and has been a spectacular success.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Crispy said that Khan's Brixton menu was more than half specials; I replied that the one in Camberwell was only a third specials, and that many of those were actually generic dishes like chiken tikka masala. All this was in response to Brixton Hatter suggesting that 'colour-free cuisine' could be a good differentiator in a area with lots of curry houses; I wanted to say that I thought a much better differentiator would be to have a menu that was mostly different to those of the competition.



So Khan's caters for people who like standard Indian food and people who like to try something different.  Sounds like a good formula to me.


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Crikey, you're actually advancing an opinion rather than just sniping from the sidelines!
> 
> The chippy (Flying Fish) and Italian (Caravaggio) in Cambwell both do ok, but they don't really have any competition in the immediate area (not to say that they're not also good - they are IMO). On the contrary, there are a number of Indian places, some quite good, but they all struggle for customers IME. As I've mentioned, the site of Khan's previously hosted two other Indian restaurants, both of which did terribly in spite of serving good food.
> 
> In contrast, Silk Road, a Chinese restaurant that opened about 3 years ago, focuses on dishes (indeed, an entire regional cuisine, Xinjiang) that you wouldn't find elsewhere in the area, and has been a spectacular success.


 
A reasonable point.  Now go and work on your social skills.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So Khan's caters for people who like standard Indian food and people who like to try something different.  Sounds like a good formula to me.



My intepretation is that it caters for roughly the same type of people as its two predecessors at the address. Perhaps - hopefully - it will find its niche where they didn't, whether because of better cooking or the boost from Khan's Brixton reputation. As I've said before, only time will tell. 

You seem to be finding it hard to accept my opinion - which is all that it is - that this restaurant probably wont to very well. But that is my opinion, and at this stage, we have no way of knowing who will turn out to be right. It's terribly fraustrating, but we're all just going to have to find a way to live with it.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

golightly said:


> A reasonable point.  Now go and work on your social skills.



My abrasiveness was intentional, I hope for your sake that yours was too.


----------



## golightly (Jun 28, 2012)

How interesting.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 28, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## madzone (Jun 28, 2012)

Last time I used that space agey toilet thing in Camberwell someone had done a massive runny shit on the floor. Why would anyone do that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2012)

Cos they were in a state?


----------



## madzone (Jun 28, 2012)

But it must have taken so much more effort to shit on the floor   Anyway, it was disgusting but I was so desperate for a pee I had to stay in there, retching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2012)

There's a lot of crack addicts in Camberwell. Sometimes they have zero bowel control.


----------



## madzone (Jun 28, 2012)

Fair point. I get hassled by more people for money in Camberwell than anywhere else I go.


----------



## golightly (Jun 29, 2012)

madzone said:


> But it must have taken so much more effort to shit on the floor  Anyway, it was disgusting but I was so desperate for a pee I had to stay in there, retching.


 
There's always places like the Tiger if you get caught short in the same area again.  The toilets to the left of the bar.


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2012)

golightly said:


> There's always places like the Tiger if you get caught short in the same area again. The toilets to the left of the bar.


I don't know where that is. I'd got off the bus by that green bit and was only walking to Church St Hotel but I was _completely_ desperate.


----------



## golightly (Jun 29, 2012)

madzone said:


> I don't know where that is. I'd got off the bus by that green bit and was only walking to Church St Hotel but I was _completely_ desperate.


 
Directly opposite the auto-toilet on the corner with green tiles.  Anyway, what's the chances of needing a pee in the exact same spot again, I wonder?


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2012)

golightly said:


> Directly opposite the auto-toilet on the corner with green tiles. Anyway, what's the chances of needing a pee in the exact same spot again, I wonder?


Probably quite high if I'm getting the bus back from the same place. Which I probably won't but it's good to know.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Planning to try Khan's tonight. Anyone else wanna come?


----------



## golightly (Jul 8, 2012)

The food at Khan's was very tasty.  We'll go again, I'm sure.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2012)

golightly said:


> The food at Khan's was very tasty. We'll go again, I'm sure.


wish i'd seen it earlier - now I want Khan's!
do we need a mid summer camberwell khans to add balance to christmas brixton khans?


----------



## golightly (Jul 9, 2012)

We could certainly organise one.  This venue is no where near as big as the one on Brixton Water Lane, though, so we would probably fill it.  I have to say that the service was very good; reasonably attentive without being intrusive.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2012)

golightly said:


> The food at Khan's was very tasty. We'll go again, I'm sure.


 
Yup - it was very good IMO.


----------



## ringo (Jul 20, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Khan's is opening up a new branch on Camberwell Church St. You never have to go to Safa again!


 
Wandered up Camberwell Church St. on Tuesday for lunch at Tadims but didn't manage to spot Khans. Where is it, further up towards Peckham? Past The Castle (or whatever it called now)?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2012)

It's before The Castle. On the same block as Stormbird, but the other end. It's covered in scaffolding, which is probably why you didn't spot it.


----------



## ringo (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah OK, must have been right next to it.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, there were only a lonely half-dozen or so diners in Khan's as I went by just before nine this evening. Hopefully they'll start faring better once the work is finished on the New Dome Hotel and the scaffolding (and possibly the temporary, 'colour-free cuisine' sign ) comes down .


----------



## golightly (Jul 21, 2012)

The temporary sign has already been replaced with a permanent sign.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmm, well it doesn't seem to have done the trick just yet then, unfortunately


----------



## golightly (Jul 22, 2012)

Patience, old boy.

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Board Express


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2012)

golightly said:


> Sent from my Lumia 610 using Board Express


 
Thanks for keeping us in the loop on this.


----------



## golightly (Jul 22, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Thanks for keeping us in the loop on this.


 

Yeah, totally relevant to the topic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2012)

Went to Khan's tonight and it was just like the Brixton one. Lovely food, lovely staff. Great place to eat. I was treated to a meal (not by Khan's) but prices looked exactly the same too. It wasn't very busy but it's a bad time to open and they've only just got rid of the scaffolding. I'm sure once the Olympics are over and the students are back, word will get around. I recommend the Chum Chum chicken and fish starters! Butter chicken, ceylon lamb and pumpkin curry are the best mains!


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 9, 2012)

golightly said:


> The temporary sign has already been replaced with a permanent sign.



Actually, at the time you wrote this the temporary sign was till up along with part of the permanent sign. The last of the temporary stuff has just come down and it looks more welcoming now. Although as Orang said still not terribly busy tonight (only walked past, but will try it soon), it was more inhabited that I ever recall Ambrosia being, so there is some hope


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

About 10 orange bin-liners of loft insulation here if anyone wants them-

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0 

They have a sign on them inviting people to help themselves.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just found this Pathe news footage of Camberwell in 1961 when King Hussein of Jordan visits to lay the foundation stone of St Giles youth club in the vicarage garden. The youth club is still there but the garden is long gone.

(I'd like to embed the video but not sure how).

eta I also looked for the foundation stone on the Youth Club on Benhill Road but no luck.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 29, 2012)

The Elephant and the Nun is on again this weekend. It's mostly in Peckham, but Southwark's Everyday Games is on Camberwell Green, produced by NHS Southwark and British Heart Foundation.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Floating World of Hokusai - Radio 4 documentary with Audrey Niffenegger - on iplayer now.
If you don't know why I'm posting this in the Camberwell thread check this info from our very own boohoo and friends.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone know about the Southwark Super-Tram?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2012)

Transport spods elsewhere have dismissed it as a rather amateur plan. Looks that way to me too. Southwark needs much more capacity than can be provided by a tram (which is why TFL's Cross River Tram plan was shelved as well). Bakerloo line extension please


----------



## Maggot (Sep 27, 2012)

There's a Camberwell History Walk on Oct 7th at 2pm.  Looks interesting:  

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/camberwell-history-walk.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2012)

Those Transpontine walks are very highly regarded. Belushi and another friend went on the New Cross/Deptford radical history one and were raving about it


----------



## mango5 (Nov 6, 2012)

Public consultation about the new Camberwell library and 'civic square' taking place at the current library this Thursday 12-2 and 6-8pm, plus a 'design workshop' for 12-16 years olds 4-6pm.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Siege of the Elephant* - 17th November
"The aim of the day is to share evidence and discuss alternatives in relation to the gentrification of North Southwark and Elephant and Castle."


----------



## mango5 (Nov 9, 2012)

Heh, sorry about huge poster 

Here's notice of a series of public consultations on a Northern Line extension from Kennington to Battersea  - different locations over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 9, 2012)

Are Kennington and Battersea part of Camberwell now?


----------



## mango5 (Nov 10, 2012)

No, but the plans affect surrounding areas.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sun and Doves reopening end November by Antic as 'The Sun of Camberwell'.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tadim is currently undergoing its 3rd refit in 2 years. No sign when it will re-open.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2012)

I heard it's not gonna re-open, at least not as Tadim.


----------



## golightly (Nov 24, 2012)

Shame really. It's last incarnation was all right.  We had some decent mixed mezes from them.


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2012)

Saw the lease for Safa's premises advertised in a Herne hill estate agents, shutting down maybe?


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Sun and Doves reopening end November by Antic as 'The Sun of Camberwell'.



Are Antic 'good'? I lose track.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 24, 2012)

ringo said:


> Saw the lease for Safa's premises advertised in a Herne hill estate agents, shutting down maybe?


Yeah I saw that a while back. Suspect they are are on short notice and on the way out. 
@onket I've only knowingly been to 2 Antic pubs, the Tiger in Camberwell and the Royal Oak down Deptford way. So not bad. I think they're all over South London like a rash, so probably also in evil chain territory. The Sun and Doves was squeezed to death by the brewery iirc. Would have been good to keep a quirky independent pub in the area. They hosted good cabaret and film nights too.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 24, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Yeah I saw that a while back. Suspect they are are on short notice and on the way out.


Damn. They've been really decent in the blue moon occasions we've been able to consume their wares


----------



## brixi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello - wondering if you might be able to help with suggestions on local pubs...

I am getting married next year (late summer) and we are looking for a local (ish) pub to hold our wedding reception. We need to cater for about 100. Our shortlist at the moment includes The Cambria and The Herne in Peckham.

We know the Cambria is an ace pub for lunch and a drink with friends and we do really love it but we have reservations about having such a big event there. The last three times we visited there were incidents - the curtains upstairs caught on fire during a smaller wedding /they had to shut the kitchen because it had smoked out the pub/ we had to wait for an hour for food on a quite Saturday afternoon.

If anyone had any experience with wedding and the Cambria (or The Herne) your thoughts would be hugely appreciated.
Suggestions for alternatives are also very welcome!

Many thanks


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2012)

brixi said:


> Hello - wondering if you might be able to help with suggestions on local pubs...
> 
> I am getting married next year (late summer) and we are looking for a local (ish) pub to hold our wedding reception. We need to cater for about 100. Our shortlist at the moment includes The Cambria and The Herne in Peckham.
> 
> We know the Cambria is an ace pub for lunch and a drink with friends and we do really love it but we have reservations about having such a big event there. The last three times we visited there were incidents - the curtains upstairs caught on fire during a smaller wedding /


 
That was presumably the fault of the wedding guests and not the pub, so I  wouldn't hold it against them.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2012)

We used The Rosendale, on Rosendale Road. Huge room, fantastic food, great service.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 1, 2012)

Khan's has been shut for a week now due to "family reasons". There's a sign in the window saying the lease is for sale. 
Cinammon also looks closed. Is there a hex on Indian restaurants in Camberwell?


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 1, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Khan's has been shut for a week now due to "family reasons". There's a sign in the window saying the lease is for sale.
> Cinammon also looks closed. Is there a hex on Indian restaurants in Camberwell?



No, there are just too many (Khan's, Cinnamon, Safa, Indiaaah, New Dewaniam, JJ's), none of them massively stands out (whether in quality, or some other differentiator) or, judging by how empty they usually are, attracts many people from outside the area. Everyone went apeshit when I predicted Khan's wouldn't cut it in Camberwell because it looks like just another curry house - well, that blind loyalty doesn't seem to have put many bums on seets.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 1, 2012)

Did the sun open last night in the end? Anyone go?


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 1, 2012)

Doors are open tonight apparently, but there is said to be building work ongoing...


----------



## golightly (Dec 1, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> No, there are just too many (Khan's, Cinnamon, Safa, Indiaaah, New Dewaniam, JJ's), none of them massively stands out (whether in quality, or some other differentiator) or, judging by how empty they usually are, attracts many people from outside the area. Everyone went apeshit when I predicted Khan's wouldn't cut it in Camberwell because it looks like just another curry house - well, that blind loyalty doesn't seem to have put many bums on seets.


 
Pathetic


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 1, 2012)

golightly said:


> Pathetic



What's pathetic is to see a place you're fond of struggling, and then to bury your head in the sand the moment someone puts forward a reason why that might be.


----------



## golightly (Dec 1, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> What's pathetic is to see a place you're fond of struggling, and then to bury your head in the sand the moment someone puts forward a reason why that might be.


 
You're a fantasist.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

If you say so.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> No, there are just too many (Khan's, Cinnamon, Safa, Indiaaah, New Dewaniam, JJ's), none of them massively stands out (whether in quality, or some other differentiator) or, judging by how empty they usually are, attracts many people from outside the area. Everyone went apeshit when I predicted Khan's wouldn't cut it in Camberwell because it looks like just another curry house - well, that blind loyalty doesn't seem to have put many bums on seets.


I disagree. This closure seems to be unrelated to lack of business. 
Plus there was no 'apeshit' response.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

mango5 said:


> I disagree. This closure seems to be unrelated to lack of business.
> Plus there was no 'apeshit' response.



Unless you know otherwise, I think it's fair to say the reason's unclear. It might be unconnected to the lack of business, but equally, it's not inconceivable that a restaurant closing down for this reason would cite 'family reasons' or 'unforeseen circumstances' instead. 

What isn't in doubt is that it hasn't been a roaring success, judging by the empty tables I always see inside. And yes, I did try the food, including several of the dishes the Khans advocates recommended, and although it was perfectly enjoyable, it didn't stand out in any way to me. But maybe it was just an off night - what Khan's really need to do is change there menu in favour of unusual dishes the chef does really well, getting rid of the large number of generic offerings currently cluttering it up.

And likewise, whether or not 'apeshit' is a fair characterisation (maybe it isn't), a number of people were certainly keen to find any possible reason why the criticisms I was making, and my predictions it wouldn't do very well, were wrong at best, malicious at worst. But I've only been motivated by a desire to see somewhere on that site succeed, and Khan's doesn't seem to be doing that.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 2, 2012)

JJs is my favorite Indian restaurant in Camberwell, though I've never eaten in.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 2, 2012)

In other news, KFC is having a kitchen refit.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

mango5 said:


> JJs is my favorite Indian restaurant in Camberwell, though I've never eaten in.



I've had some great food from JJ's, although I've had plenty of disappointments too. I'd much rather go somewhere like Chatkhara at the Elephant, which does a fairly small range of dishes well (and is predictably busy most of the time, and well-used by South Asians), and doesn't ask its chefs to cook a pan-South Asian menu much of which is alien to them.


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Unless you know otherwise, I think it's fair to say the reason's unclear. It might be unconnected to the lack of business, but equally, it's not inconceivable that a restaurant closing down for this reason would cite 'family reasons' or 'unforeseen circumstances' instead.
> 
> What isn't in doubt is that it hasn't been a roaring success, judging by the empty tables I always see inside. And yes, I did try the food, including several of the dishes the Khans advocates recommended, and although it was perfectly enjoyable, it didn't stand out in any way to me. But maybe it was just an off night - what Khan's really need to do is change there menu in favour of unusual dishes the chef does really well, getting rid of the large number of generic offerings currently cluttering it up.
> 
> And likewise, whether or not 'apeshit' is a fair characterisation (maybe it isn't), a number of people were certainly keen to find any possible reason why the criticisms I was making, and my predictions it wouldn't do very well, were wrong at best, malicious at worst. But I've only been motivated by a desire to see somewhere on that site succeed, and Khan's doesn't seem to be doing that.


 

Like I said, you're a fantasist.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> Like I said, you're a fantasist.



You just keep saying that, maybe someone will sample it at put it over some dubstep


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> You just keep saying that, maybe someone will sample it at put it over some dubstep


 
This is text not speech you moron.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> This is text not speech you moron.


You said you said though


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

i know the guy who ran the camberwell khan's is the brother of the manager/owner of brixton khans and he was driving in from luton or somewhere that distanct every day. perhaps it took its toll!
i also gather that the relationship between the restaurant and the hotel it shared its toilets with wasn't great. it's a really crappy little space to be fair.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, they'd probably do better with the Safa location.  That hotel is taking the piss really.  I didn't like the huge telly, but understand the Khan's people had a lot of timespent hanging about.
I wonder when more South American food will arrive in Camberwell (not sure there is any right).


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i know the guy who ran the camberwell khan's is the brother of the manager/owner of brixton khans and he was driving in from luton or somewhere that distanct every day. perhaps it took its toll!
> i also gather that the relationship between the restaurant and the hotel it shared its toilets with wasn't great. it's a really crappy little space to be fair.


 
Isn't the restaurant used for hotel breakfasts in the morning?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> Isn't the restaurant used for hotel breakfasts in the morning?


i don't know. it's not a nice hotel with facilities n that. it's more of a bail hostel.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i also gather that the relationship between the restaurant and the hotel it shared its toilets with wasn't great. it's a really crappy little space to be fair.



Why is it a crappy space? I know it's not exactly palatial, but it's more spacious and generously appointed than most restaurant premises in Camberwell, having two aspects.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

really tight tables and chairs, inconvenient toilets. it's kind of a depressing place to sit in. lovely food though.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Yeah, they'd probably do better with the Safa location.  That hotel is taking the piss really.  I didn't like the huge telly, but understand the Khan's people had a lot of timespent hanging about.
> I wonder when more South American food will arrive in Camberwell (not sure there is any right).



Only thing I can think of is Angels and Gypsies' lunchtime burritos - well, that's Latin American although not South American. They are excellent fwiw, a huge, home-made tortilla filled with organic beef and other good ingredients, home-made hot sauce, and you can get it with a fresh juice for £5.50. 

Safa just about ticks over at best, and personally I'd sooner go into Khan's premises where you're insulated behind double doors, than Safa's where you feel a gust of wind every time someone goes in or out...


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> really tight tables and chairs, inconvenient toilets. it's kind of a depressing place to sit in. lovely food though.



Surely table and chair spacing is a choice of the restaurant management, not an inherent quality of the venue?


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

I also think Khan's decor is mis-judged; it looks so starchy and overblown - and rather dark...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Surely table and chair spacing is a choice of the restaurant management, not an inherent quality of the venue?


i don't care about this as much as you do


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't care about this as much as you do



That's irrelevant - you said it was a crap space, I asked why, you said because of the tight spacing of the tables and chairs. You can care about it as little as you like, won't make your statement make any sense.


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Safa just about ticks over at best,


 
The Safa is up for sale apparently.  We saw it in an estate agents in Herne Hill recently.


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> That's irrelevant - you said it was a crap space, I asked why, you said because of the tight spacing of the tables and chairs. You can care about it as little as you like, won't make your statement make any sense.


 
Take a tablet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> That's irrelevant - you said it was a crap space, I asked why, you said because of the tight spacing of the tables and chairs. You can care about it as little as you like, won't make your statement make any sense.


i think you need to take some ecstasy


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> Take a tablet.





Orang Utan said:


> i think you need to take some ecstasy


GREAT MINDS


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> Take a tablet.



People should stop winding him up, tbf. He raises valid points.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> The Safa is up for sale apparently.  We saw it in an estate agents in Herne Hill recently.



That's a shame, Safa's food was decent and they had obviously put some effort in with the design of the place, even if (IMO) the outcome wasn't that appealing.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> GREAT MINDS



Similar minds, perhaps.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> Similar minds, perhaps.


either way, get right on one matey


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> either way, get right on one matey



Whatever pal. Sounds like your brain is as fried as your taste buds.


----------



## golightly (Dec 2, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> That's a shame, Safa's food was decent and they had obviously put some effort in with the design of the place, even if (IMO) the outcome wasn't that appealing.


 

It is a shame if it does go.  I suspect their recent policy on menus, vis a vis thalis and the like, is because they don't expect to be there long and they are trying to get bums on seats while they still can.  It's been there a number of years.  First Camberwell curry I had.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

Posted on this on another thread, but probably should go here:



Brixton Hatter said:


> I've witnessed the rare phenomenon of a pub *reopening *on Camberwell New Road. The Clarendon Arms - formerly a slightly dodgy-looking bar called Miliki Spot - has been reopened as a proper pub. No idea of the story behind it, but it's there. Didn't get a chance to pop in for a beer but maybe I will soon. It's on Camberwell New Road at the junction with Wyndham Road. Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 25786
> 
> Anyone know it?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...pub-in-camberwell.301107/page-3#post-11765589


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Posted on this on another thread, but probably should go here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...pub-in-camberwell.301107/page-3#post-11765589


 
This happened a good few months back, and I've not been into the new 'Clarendon Arms'.

I'm not sure what makes the Miliki Spot a 'slightly dodgy-looking bar' but the Clarendon a 'proper pub', though? The Miliki Spot was in every way a pub, and the Clarendon appears largely the same as its predecessor...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> I'm not sure what makes the Miliki Spot a 'slightly dodgy-looking bar' but the Clarendon a 'proper pub', though? The Miliki Spot was in every way a pub, and the Clarendon appears largely the same as its predecessor...


The Miliki Spot was *always* empty every day. I only ever saw people in it late at the weekends. Seemed like a late night bar to me. 

Do you know the King William the Fourth pub a bit further down the road towards Camberwell? Lovely building, but it's an art studio now. Never been in. Do you know how long that's been closed?


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Miliki Spot was *always* empty every day. I only ever saw people in it late at the weekends. Seemed like a late night bar to me.
> 
> Do you know the King William the Fourth pub a bit further down the road towards Camberwell? Lovely building, but it's an art studio now. Never been in. Do you know how long that's been closed?


 
Loads of pubs are always empty, sadly - they're pubs nonetheless. The Miliki was open in the daytime, sold beer on draft, had a pool table - I went in there a few times over the years, and it was definitely a pub. Also, what makes you think the new place is less empty? I really hesitate to say it, but are you sure the distinction you're making isn't based on an idea of the sort of thing a 'proper pub' should be called?

The King William IV has been shut as long as I've been around here (five years) - well maintained, though, and seemingly used for various interesting things...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 5, 2012)

Fair enough. There were lots of people in the Clarendon Arms when I went past a few weeks ago.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2012)

Used to go past there all the time when I lived in Kennington. Too far from home for a pint & too far from Camberwell for a pint. The one time I walked it I was wonked off me tits.


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Do you know the King William the Fourth pub a bit further down the road towards Camberwell? Lovely building, but it's an art studio now. Never been in. Do you know how long that's been closed?


 
If its the one I'm thinking of (on left hand side, towards Camberwell) I saw that it was up for sale - a few years back now and was I think a cool £1m - people who own it also lived there and it looked stunning from the phots.

As for when it was closed - I used to leave very near it , this would've been 2002/3 and it was like that then.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fair enough. There were lots of people in the Clarendon Arms when I went past a few weeks ago.



That's good news.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2012)

The ex-Sun and Doves has its new sign up and it looks like the fitout is nearing completion. Looks like they are building some kind of extension at the back too, or at least glazing over part of the courtyard.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Tadim is currently undergoing its 3rd refit in 2 years. No sign when it will re-open.





Maggot said:


> I heard it's not gonna re-open, at least not as Tadim.


Looks like it is the end for Tadim. There's a landlord repossession notice on the door.


----------



## George & Bill (Dec 16, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Looks like it is the end for Tadim. There's a landlord repossession notice on the door.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2012)

Does the new reincarnation of the Sun & Doves do food?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2012)

ringo said:


> Does the new reincarnation of the Sun & Doves do food?


yup
http://suncamberwell.com/sample-menu/


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2012)

Cheers, no mention of beers on the wbsite, but will check it all out and grab some grub whilst waiting for the littluns Brownies Xmas show to start later.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 19, 2012)

Sausage and mash sounds like good value at £7.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Sausage and mash sounds like good value at £7.


 
Not tried it of course, and it _may _be out of this world, but I can't stand paying £7 for something I know I can cook better for much less. I'm usually tempted to pay more for something I haven't tried before.


----------



## golightly (Dec 19, 2012)

ringo said:


> Not tried it of course, and it _may _be out of this world, but I can't stand paying £7 for something I know I can cook better for much less. I'm usually tempted to pay more for something I haven't tried before.


 
I tend to agree but there are times when being able to sit in a pub with a pint, and sausage & mash that someone else has made, feels right.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2012)

golightly said:


> I tend to agree but there are times when being able to sit in a pub with a pint, and sausage & mash that someone else has made, feels right.


 
Yep, looking at the weather out the window I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 19, 2012)

ringo said:


> Cheers, no mention of beers on the wbsite, but will check it all out and grab some grub whilst waiting for the littluns Brownies Xmas show to start later.


Might be okay tonight, I have no idea, but last night it was pretty busy with Christmas parties and stuff and the kitchen wasn't open until 8pm.


----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Might be okay tonight, I have no idea, but last night it was pretty busy with Christmas parties and stuff and the kitchen wasn't open until 8pm.


 
I see. The website says Kitchen 17:00 - 22:00.

I may have to run a short comparative test of their customer service mettle against the last shower of shite incumberts. Pie charts will follow.


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2012)

Liking the new Sun  Wish it had been like this when I lived there.

Didn't eat, ran out of time & not sure they were serving yet anyway as they were preparing for a big party by the looks. Looks great in there since they expanded it, stripped everything back to brick walls, not too much lighting in the pub area but bright enough to see your food in the restaurant area. Lovely big glass roof on the dining room now and the kitchen looks good.

More to the point, they had five ales on and I could have happily drunk any of them. Went for a pint of Tribute Cornish Pale Ale - best pint I've had in weeks.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 20, 2012)

ringo said:


> Liking the new Sun  Wish it had been like this when I lived there.
> 
> Didn't eat, ran out of time & not sure they were serving yet anyway as they were preparing for a big party by the looks. Looks great in there since they expanded it, stripped everything back to brick walls, not too much lighting in the pub area but bright enough to see your food in the restaurant area. Lovely big glass roof on the dining room now and the kitchen looks good.
> 
> More to the point, they had five ales on and I could have happily drunk any of them. Went for a pint of Tribute Cornish Pale Ale - best pint I've had in weeks.


 
It's really coming on a treat isn't it!
I nipped in there too last night, was a bit easier to get a seat thankfully. Did some good writing.
I did think to look out for you but you might have been gone by the time I got there and also I don't know what you look like!
I did bump into Mark Dodds though, checking the place out. Was good to see him again, seemed in fine form


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2012)

I was only in there for 20 minutes, although as the Brownies Xmas performance kicked off 25 minutes late I could have sneaked another pint in


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 20, 2013)

Just got emailed about Camberwell regeneration and consultation plans: http://www.southwark.gov.uk/camberwellregen

Looks good if things can actually happen!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Camberwell folk might like to know that a big new "Oriental Supermarket" opens today on Walworth Road, next to the Chinese restaurant sort of opposite Newington library.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 25, 2013)

campaign to extend the tube to Camberwell & Peckham: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/extend-the-tube-to-camberwell-peckham/

No idea whether this is feasible/possible/in the pipeline, or purely speculative.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Camberwell folk might like to know that a big new "Oriental Supermarket" opens today on Walworth Road, next to the Chinese restaurant sort of opposite Newington library.


 
oooh.. if you (or anyone else) goes in.. could you let me know how big it is?  Compared, say to Brixton's Wing Tai and if they have a good Japanese section please?  Thanks.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cinnamon on Camberwell Church Street now closed and lease is up for sale. 
Bayeshi Bar place has looked occupied for a while but no sign of public opening yet. 
Is anyone planning to go to any of the consultations!?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

sad about cinnamon they did some really tasty meals, good value and byob! Not surprised tho... they were empty many of the times I visited.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oooh.. if you (or anyone else) goes in.. could you let me know how big it is? Compared, say to Brixton's Wing Tai and if they have a good Japanese section please? Thanks.


 
According to someone at work, it's a branch of Aobaba.







(That's a photo of a different branch, but he says this one has a cafe in it too)


----------



## mango5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, there is a cafe next door. Didn't realise it's part of a chain.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just tried a delivery from New Dewaniam Indian restaurant. Very disappointing. 
Late, cold, meagre, sloppy food. Shame cos the menu has unusual stuff.


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 2, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Just tried a delivery from New Dewaniam Indian restaurant. Very disappointing.
> Late, cold, meagre, sloppy food. Shame cos the menu has unusual stuff.


 
That's a shame, I've ordered from them a couple of times and it has been pretty good. But I've also been to eat in and it's a big, plushly done-out place that I suspect they struggle to fill - and it does seem to happen that when a restaurant can't quite fulfill one aspect of its brief, standards start to slip across the board...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> campaign to extend the tube to Camberwell & Peckham: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/extend-the-tube-to-camberwell-peckham/
> 
> No idea whether this is feasible/possible/in the pipeline, or purely speculative.....


Bit more on this here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakerloo_line_extension_to_Camberwell


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Just tried a delivery from New Dewaniam Indian restaurant. Very disappointing.
> Late, cold, meagre, sloppy food. Shame cos the menu has unusual stuff.



I used them once in 2001 and it was the same then. If they've been the same for 12 years it's a miracle they are still in business.


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> campaign to extend the tube to Camberwell & Peckham: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/extend-the-tube-to-camberwell-peckham/
> 
> No idea whether this is feasible/possible/in the pipeline, or purely speculative.....



Peckham is not 'poorly served by public transport' and Denmark Hill station is basically Canberwell. I've signed it, but am not impressed with the view that no tube = poor public transport.

I know it's not you that has written it, though.


----------



## George & Bill (Feb 21, 2013)

So, has anyone been to new upmarket-ish venue 'Cool Cats Café' on Southampton Way yet? Nicely done out, shame about the name IMO (latest in a line of I'll-advised animal-based monikers in SE5 - Funky Munkey, Stormbird, etc)...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Bit more on this here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakerloo_line_extension_to_Camberwell


Yeah, it's totally feasible. Makes loads of sense. Nobody wants to pay for it.

Although it can be argued that Walworth deserves it more. All very well explained here: http://diamondgeezer.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/bakerloo-southbound-extension.html


----------



## mango5 (Mar 1, 2013)

Camberwell free film festivalwww.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/camberwell.html starts in a couple of weeks


----------



## mango5 (Mar 4, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> So, has anyone been to new upmarket-ish venue 'Cool Cats Café' on Southampton Way yet? Nicely done out, shame about the name IMO (latest in a line of I'll-advised animal-based monikers in SE5 - Funky Munkey, Stormbird, etc)...


No and I don't plan to. Went past today and it looks quite smug. Making a big deal of sourdough and basically having an all day brunch menu caters for the 'luxury' flats in the area but not for me. Nothing worth going out of the way for. 
In other news, Southampton Way seems to have smartened up a bit - the dodgy second hand furniture shop looks like a real business and the Turkish social club has had a facelift.  Jj's is now called Purple Mango. Does anyone know if it's new management or menu?


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 5, 2013)

mango5 said:


> No and I don't plan to. Went past today and it looks quite smug. Making a big deal of sourdough and basically having an all day brunch menu caters for the 'luxury' flats in the area but not for me. Nothing worth going out of the way for.
> In other news, Southampton Way seems to have smartened up a bit - the dodgy second hand furniture shop looks like a real business and the Turkish social club has had a facelift.  Jj's is now called Purple Mango. Does anyone know if it's new management or menu?



I agree to some extent - it does look a bit smug (somehow, the correctly placed apostrophe in 'cats'' looks a bet ostentatious) - but they do a decent cup of coffee for £1.50, which is cheaper than many other places in the area - and they happen to be 30 seconds from my house. They also do a superb eggs benedict on the weekend, although some other things I've had from them haven't quite cut it for the price. The fact that they did up the whole building, which had apparently been derelict since the 80s, must also count in their favour.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know what's going on with the Crypt at St Giles? Is it still closed? And if so will it ever reopen?


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

I would also like to know.

Meanwhile, the late/lamented Olive Shop is set to become a creperie/'creative space for people to come and express themselves', which sounds interesting.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh dear. Do you think we'll be allowed to draw on the bright white walls?


----------



## golightly (Mar 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the Crypt at St Giles? Is it still closed? And if so will it ever reopen?


 
We were only talking about the crypt the other day.  We've been living in Camberwell for five years and have never been.  Maybe we've blown our chances with that one.  



slowjoe said:


> I would also like to know.
> 
> Meanwhile, the late/lamented Olive Shop is set to become a creperie/'creative space for people to come and express themselves', which sounds interesting.


 
We wondering what was happening with the Olive shop; they seemed to be spending ages painting it white.  As has already be pointed out that stretch of road is saturated with eateries, but a creperie sounds different enough.  Any idea what the creative space will consist of?  It could be good but there is a risk of all sorts of wankery.

Camberwell, 'The New Brixton'.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2013)

Now you've got the Overground, you're plugged directly into Hoxton. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## golightly (Mar 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Now you've got the Overground, you're plugged directly into Hoxton. It's just a matter of time.


 
Camberwell, 'channelling Hoxton'.


----------



## Thaw (Mar 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the Crypt at St Giles? Is it still closed? And if so will it ever reopen?


 
I saw this on the camberwellonline website in late February:

"Renovation and refurbishment work is currently going on at the *Crypt*. The work consists of the repair and renovation of clapped-out electrics, installation of new equipment, new kitchen and bar units and furniture, decorating, plumbing repairs and a massive clean-up.
The work should be completed in 2–3 months and will result in a more comfortable, funky, and contemporary environment for our customers, fans and musicians.
The website has had a bit of an overhaul too http://www.camberwell*crypt*.co.uk/"


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

Peckham/New Cross/Deptford are getting a bit Shoreditchy too


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Peckham/New Cross/Deptford are getting a bit Shoreditchy too



Indeed - ever since Camberwell College and Goldsmiths opened in the 1890s, you haven't been able to move for ironic bicycles.


----------



## golightly (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> Indeed - ever since Camberwell College and Goldsmiths opened in the 1890s, you haven't been able to move for ironic bicycles.


I'm talking about the last couple of years, silly


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm talking about the last couple of years, silly



Yeah, might have been a slight upsurge, but the existence of that scene is nothing new.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think the Joiners Arms is my new favourite pub in Camberwell


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 7, 2013)

mango5 said:


> I think the Joiners Arms is my new favourite pub in Camberwell


 
Really like the joiners as a space - it needs a better selection of booze, though, and it needs to be a bit busier sometimes. Used to hang out there quite a lot in my pool-playing days before I discovered Jono's...

Have you only just found out about it, or has sometime changed to make it your new favourite?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it must have changed. It wasn't that great before.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, a few years ago it used to be quite dingy and almost depressing, with sour drunks giving suspicious looks. And shit beer. 
Nowadays it seems brighter especially at the back, with a better selection of beer (though several ran out while we were there yesterday) and big selection of whisky. Resident drunks were more friendly and general atmosphere more welcoming. A decent, unpretentious locals pub


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Resident drunks were more friendly and general atmosphere more welcoming.


 
I think the music would have helped with that.  Camberwell is sorely lacking in music venues these days so I'm glad we have the Joiners Arms.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 26, 2013)

It finishes tomorrow, but I've only just heard about the Camberwell Food and drink Festival.  http://camberwellfoodanddrinkfestival.co.uk/


----------



## mango5 (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like the Polish Deli near the Green has bitten the dust.
In other news, the new Cameroonian creperie on Camberwell Church Street (Maloko?) appears to be doing OK.  It doesn't seem to feature in the Festival but I think it's on the trail thing tomorrow.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 26, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Looks like the Polish Deli near the Green has bitten the dust.
> In other news, the new Cameroonian creperie on Camberwell Church Street (Maloko?) appears to be doing OK.  It doesn't seem to feature in the Festival but I think it's on the trail thing tomorrow.



I am really up for trying the crepe place


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 26, 2013)

Moloko, the crepe/galette place, is great - has an old-skool feel, in that they've obviously thought about how they want it to be as a place, but without too much reference to the 2013 London Guide to Opening an On-Trend Eatery (copyright all food blogs). Decent coffee for £1.50, filling galettes with side salad for £4 - as fitting a successor to the Olive Shop as once could reasonably hope for.


----------



## George & Bill (Apr 26, 2013)

Shame about the Polish Deli. Although, I still miss Metro a bit. Wonder what will go there next? And wonder what the old TV repair shop will become? And Tadim's?

Also, sad to see that the TV repair shop, barely having been in its new down-sized location next to Flying Fish for five minutes, has now gone entirely. It was always a good place to go if you needed a new cord putting in something, or a bit of soldering doing. But I guess new-style TVs are not repairable in the same way as old CRTs.


----------



## mango5 (May 29, 2013)

The old Town Hall building on Peckham Road is now being redeveloped into student accommodation, studios, gallery, and new facilities for Theatre Peckham.  

The plans are being shown tomorrow (Thursday 30th May) between 3pm - 8pm at Theatre Peckham, Havil St, London SE5 7SD (behind the the town hall).  I think the developers etc will be there for 'consultation'.


----------



## tbtommyb (Jun 1, 2013)

any thoughts on the results of this? http://www.southwark.gov.uk/camberwellregen

no concrete proposals yet as far as I can tell but interesting to see views (and all the fuckers whingeing about road tax )


----------



## mango5 (Jun 12, 2013)

Camberwell Arts Festival starts this weekend. http://www.camberwellarts.org.uk/festival.html
There's still no programme, just a poster. But Urban's very own Mrs Mills Experience are on the bill for the Palace of Varieties launch event on Saturday at the Recreation Ground pub on Camberwell Church Street.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 15, 2013)

Leaflets with the programme are now in various pubs but there's not much detail and some of the stuff seems to be taking the piss. 25 quid for a 'wild food' forage in Burgess Park? Give me the friendly woman from Lambeth Band of Solidarity and her cheap/free Ruskin Park invisible food trail every time.
But those rowdy Mrs Mills types including colacubes han editor PhilRoss Skim are on stage doing a free show in half an hour, so just time for Brixtonites to get to Camberwell if you hurry


----------



## colacubes (Jun 16, 2013)

We had a proper lovely time at that gig tonight.  People from Camberwell are quite friendly and fun


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone eaten curry at/from Safa on Camberwell Church Street?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone eaten curry at/from Safa on Camberwell Church Street?


 

Yep.  Used to be really good about 7-8 years ago, but gone downhill more recently imho. I've given up on em.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2013)

Safa has just had a refurb after being under threat of closure.  I think it's OK but the kitchen certainly ain't what it used to be.  Now that JJs has changed hands I don't know a decent Indian restaurant in Camberwell now.
In other news, the electronics shop is now a cash converters clone, and the Recreation Ground / Wreck is closed again.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

colacubes said:
			
		

> Yep.  Used to be really good about 7-8 years ago, but gone downhill more recently imho. I've given up on em.



Shame. Got a leaflet through the door about their 10th anniversary refurbishment and some special offers.


----------



## ringo (Aug 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Yep. Used to be really good about 7-8 years ago, but gone downhill more recently imho. I've given up on em.


 
Agreed, it was my staple every Friday for years but by the time I moved away last year was well below par. The place was in the window of a Herne Hill estate agent for months, maybe someone else has taken it on as a going concern.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

Offer that caught my eye was eat in Sun - Thurs. 

Any main dish 
Any vegetable side
Rice 
Mix raita 
Dessert 
£7.99 ^


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2013)

That does seem a bargain.  If it's under new management it may be worth a go


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

colacubes said:
			
		

> That does seem a bargain.  If it's under new management it may be worth a go



Is it licensed or BYO?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2013)

Licensed.  They've been doing an £8 evening Thali for a while.  Could be worth a try.  Not sure if the management has changed but the chef sure has, possibly more than once in the last few years.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 22, 2013)

I never really rated Safa. But that was when Camberwell had other options like, the now closed down, cinnamon. Great place, lush food, friendly staff and byob.  I guess its a bit different if that's the only curry option available, beggers cannae be choosers and all that.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2013)

There are still a few, just been disappointed by most. Safa was good for ages, and JJs was a regular fave.  Has anyone tried the one on Denmark Hill - Indiahh?


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 23, 2013)

mango5 said:


> There are still a few, just been disappointed by most. Safa was good for ages, and JJs was a regular fave. Has anyone tried the one on Denmark Hill - Indiahh?


 
JJs has changed management and name but still has the same chef afaik.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 23, 2013)

mango5 said:


> There are still a few, just been disappointed by most. Safa was good for ages, and JJs was a regular fave.  Has anyone tried the one on Denmark Hill - Indiahh?



Oh id forgotten about that place. Name always made me think of gap yaaah...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2013)

A "Coffee Shop" wants planning permission to carry out works and move into the old Wing Thai shop on Denmark Hill in Camberwell. Costa/Starbucks anyone?







Planning ref is 13/AP/2721 if anyone wants comment - looks like notice was posted on 20/08/13 so you've got until Tues 10 September to comment.

http://planningonline.southwark.gov.uk


----------



## mango5 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for that. I did think the Wing Tai closure was rather abrupt, never did get the story.  Camberwell does pretty well for independent cafés.  If your hunch is correct that new one "Cafe Noir" on Camberwell Church Street - and plenty of others without anything special about them (menu, atmosphere, whatever) - will be in proper peril.


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 5, 2013)

Somehow I just can't see a Costa/Starbucks doing very well in Camberwell, unless maybe it was right by the hospital - and even then never one of the proportions implied by the takeover of Wing Tai. Camberwellians IMO aren't opposed to bland chains if there's a clear price/convenience imperative (see Mcdonalds/Morrisons), but given the good quality and cheapness of existing independent coffee outlets, I can't really see what the selling point would be for a chain.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 17, 2013)

Good morning, I am curious if anyone knows what is happening at the House of Praise on Camberwell Road? I know it's a church that services local African community, but every fortnight on Friday afternoons when I cycle past it there is a pretty long queue outside that mainly consists of white folks. At first I thought this could be for a local councillor's surgery, but now I am thinking it looks like a food bank queue. Anyone?


----------



## jwsal (Sep 18, 2013)

Well it doesn't look like a religious service, as it's not listed in their calendar - http://rccghouseofpraise.com/church-calendar/


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2013)

Can anyone recommend somewhere baby friendly to go for lunch? Meeting mate after hospital appt on Monday


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2013)

well it might not be quite what you had in mind for lunch, and I wonder would they be open on a Monday lunchtime? but FM Mangal (meze etc) is one of our favs to go to with the kids.  They are super kind to them/us.  I think that O was older than your little lady the first time we went though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2013)

I was thinking a pub or somewhere a bit like Lounge in Brixton


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

FM Mangal do lunch deals from noon and are always super friendly.  I've also seen mums in Maloko.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

If you're after a pub then the Grand Union might work, they've had small kid parties in the back room.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2013)

mango5 said:


> FM Mangal do lunch deals from noon and are always super friendly.  I've also seen mums in Maloko.


ooh now you've got my attention with lunch deals 

Are they big enough for a couple of buggies? I've only been once and we were upstairs.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 19, 2013)

They will be on Monday lunchtime! Angels and Gypsies also do a very nice burrito/fresh juice lunch deal, but no comfy seats and I've had disappointing service there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 19, 2013)

Do FM Mangal have comfy seats?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Do FM Mangal have comfy seats?



They're just chairs.. but the mezzanine bit has got really nice sofa/bench against the wall thing, the type I always found useful when with immobile babies as I could put them (pre-rolling) on the bench beside me.

It's a large place so i'm sure they'll let you leave your buggies somewhere - you wouldn't want to take them up to the mezzanine.

I know what you mean about a lounge type place though - they don't have, for example, baby changing at FM Mangal.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2013)

FM Mangal. Yum.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> FM Mangal. Yum.



I'm on a 5:2 fast day and I am literally drooling thinking about it...


----------



## mango5 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tadim is going to be a cycle cafe run by this lot


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 29, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Tadim is going to be a cycle cafe run by this lot


Anyone know what's happening with the 7 star dry cleaners next to it? I never saw it open and it seems a bit of a waste to have the premises empty.


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 29, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Anyone know what's happening with the 7 star dry cleaners next to it? I never saw it open and it seems a bit of a waste to have the premises empty.



They don't have the longest hours but are certainly open the majority of days. You haven't been watching very carefully methinks!


----------



## golightly (Sep 29, 2013)

7 Stars is an excellent dry cleaners.


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 29, 2013)

slowjoe said:


> They don't have the longest hours but are certainly open the majority of days. You haven't been watching very carefully methinks!


there goes my elaborate story about it being somehow linked to the Triads.


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 29, 2013)

golightly said:


> 7 Stars is an excellent dry cleaners.



You may be a total fantasist when it comes to Indian restaurants, but on this you have my backing.


----------



## golightly (Sep 30, 2013)

slowjoe stamp of approval.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 28, 2013)

Bike workshop/bar with pool table opened in the old Tadim site and another bike workshop opened in the old Olive Shop on the same day earlier this week.

Looks like Nollywood is struggling. 

I wish the local hand wringers would properly rescue a crumbling venue rather than ignore it then object vociferously like they did when the bingo hall turned into a 'church'.


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Bike workshop/bar with pool table opened in the old Tadim site and another bike workshop opened in the old Olive Shop on the same day earlier this week.
> 
> Looks like Nollywood is struggling.
> 
> I wish the local hand wringers would properly rescue a crumbling venue rather than ignore it then object vociferously like they did when the bingo hall turned into a 'church'.


 

I'm going to take one of my bikes in for repair at the bike shop in the old Olive Shop and report back.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Bike workshop/bar with pool table opened in the old Tadim site and another bike workshop opened in the old Olive Shop on the same day earlier this week.



I read workshop as "worship" initially which I suspect might not be a completely inappropriate word.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

This building is being demolished at the moment. Does anyone know what it is and what's going to replace it?

 

I'm not sure if it's part of Kings, or something to do with the electricity company stuff round there.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 13, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This building is being demolished at the moment. Does anyone know what it is and what's going to replace it?
> 
> View attachment 44915
> 
> I'm not sure if it's part of Kings, or something to do with the electricity company stuff round there.


I'm assuming it's part of the electricity substation stuff but it could be something that's based in KCH Business Park to the right. To the right of the business park is all the sprawling KC Hospital metropolis.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2013)

That building is a "Depot" on the OS map. There are no planning applications registered on Lambeth's database. That's all I've got.

Nah, got it. The building has been empty for years apparently, so instead of maintaining it, they're demolishing it. Original application ref 13/00205/G31 which was denied, but approved shortly after, ref 13/02175/G31

I suppose it'll just be left as empty land, as it's surrounded by substations and not really suitable for redevelopment..


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2013)

Is there such a thing as "not really suitable for redevelopment" in zone 2 London?

It's not any closer to the substation than the backs of the houses on Southwell Road.

It could have a nice south facing view of the park too.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 5, 2014)

Details about the redevelopment of Southwark Town Hall and Theatre Peckham on Havil Street (including yet another arty cafe/gallery, this one run by Hotel Elephant).


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jan 14, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I think it must have changed. It wasn't that great before.


My uncle owned it for 30 years and when he died, my aunt sold it on.


----------



## golightly (Jan 15, 2014)

golightly said:


> I'm going to take one of my bikes in for repair at the bike shop in the old Olive Shop and report back.



I went to Seabass cycles to fix my spare bike.  They did not have all of the items I needed so had to rder them, but they've done a good job and the bike is all shiney with new mudguards, saddle and rack.  Friendly guys and just a minutes walk from my front door, so I will be taking my business there again.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 15, 2014)

golightly said:


> I went to Seabass cycles to fix my spare bike.  They did not have all of the items I needed so had to rder them, but they've done a good job and the bike is all shiney with new mudguards, saddle and rack.  Friendly guys and just a minutes walk from my front door, so I will be taking my business there again.



I went in there for a nose around. Nice guys (though they were behaving like dickheads in the Hermit's on the night they opened). They also gave me the obviously incorrect advice that a used chain ring, the teeth of which were shark-finned and clearly towards the end of their life, still had life left in it. So in short, nice guys, but they should learn to take their backpacks off in a crowded pub, and also brush up on their knowledge. I'll continue taking my repairs to Bob's Cycles in John Ruskin Street, but will definitely drop by Seabass from time to time for a nose and a chat.


----------



## golightly (Jan 15, 2014)

slowjoe said:


> I went in there for a nose around. Nice guys (though they were behaving like dickheads in the Hermit's on the night they opened). They also gave me the obviously incorrect advice that a used chain ring, the teeth of which were shark-finned and clearly towards the end of their life, still had life left in it. So in short, nice guys, but they should learn to take their backpacks off in a crowded pub, and also brush up on their knowledge. I'll continue taking my repairs to Bob's Cycles in John Ruskin Street, but will definitely drop by Seabass from time to time for a nose and a chat.



That's really annoying.  I've had bike shops (Edwardes) miss some obvious problems in the past and found that I had to take the bike in again after only a few weeks.  And do some work that was not needed as well! I use Bob's Cycles from time to time and will do again for the more fiddly stuff, but for basic maintenance having a bike shop across the road is just so convenient.  Maybe I ought to do more of it myself though.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2014)

i went past the snooker hall yesterday - looks like some has bought it, or at least it has signs up saying "sold for development", or something like that.
Does anyone know more? its a great space bang in the heart of camberwell....


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 21, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i went past the snooker hall yesterday - looks like some has bought it, or at least it has signs up saying "sold for development", or something like that.
> Does anyone know more? its a great space bang in the heart of camberwell....



This has been in the pipeline for yonks - planning permission was sorted a couple of years ago and I think they've just been sorting out the finances. Afaik PP was conditional upon them building a snooker hall in the new building, and the people at Jono's certainly seem to believe that this will happen (in the basement, not the ground floor as at present).


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2014)

slowjoe said:


> This has been in the pipeline for yonks - planning permission was sorted a couple of years ago and I think they've just been sorting out the finances. Afaik PP was conditional upon them building a snooker hall in the new building, and the people at Jono's certainly seem to believe that this will happen (in the basement, not the ground floor as at present).


 
the rest of it being flats i presume?


----------



## se5 (Jan 21, 2014)

ska invita said:


> the rest of it being flats i presume?



According to the architects' website http://www.emrysarchitects.com/2010/12/planning-for-camberwell-new-road/ its 27 flats plus snooker hall plus restaurant/bar


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks








was thinking about making a clever post about gentrifying, white people on mobile phones, wine bars, fromage and "edginess that befits the energy and vibrancy of the neighbourhood", but that would be too expected


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like you could get some outrage at "gated communities" in there as well -



> Residents enter their homes through a teardrop-shaped landscaped grassy courtyard planted with silver birch trees. This ‘inner’ elevation, where dwellings overlook the garden area, is altogether ‘softer’ than the public frontages, with private balconies and a lightweight timber trellis providing a framework for climbing plants to create a living, breathing façade.


----------



## Onket (Jan 22, 2014)

That wouldn't look so bad if they just built it out of brick. Get rid of the green cladding that will look aged and haggard after 18 months and ancient after 5 years.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> That wouldn't look so bad if they just built it out of brick. Get rid of the green cladding that will look aged and haggard after 18 months and ancient after 5 years.



I don't mind it that much. If that is tiling, it might be OK. At least it avoids the current weird trend of building the structure as if for large windows, then filling in much of the 'window' with brick/timber and putting in smaller ones. Or at least it does in the render. 

Utterly astonishing that architects involved in projects that could easily catch a lot of flack for being part of a gentrification agenda don't even take the precaution of trying to not commit ethnic cleansing by photoshop...


----------



## se5 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking further at this I see the developers put in the proposal for 27 flats in 2010 and had it passed )as above). Then in 2012 they decided that 27 flats was too few so put a new proposal in for 39 flats -http://www.idmproperties.com/development/315-317-camberwell-new-road-london-se5/- but this was refused


----------



## se5 (Jan 22, 2014)

On another note I see that permission has been granted for 101 new flats in a six storey building the other side of the Cambcerwell passage to the snooker hall development at 307-311 Camberwell New Road and on the job centre site on the other side - http://www.southwarkmagazine.com/news/4948/Camberwell-development-gets-green-light so it looks like we're in for a lot of construction traffic over the next few years!


----------



## se5 (Feb 13, 2014)

According to Brixton Buzz http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...os-anchor-hope-to-re-open-as-camberwell-arms/ the Recreation Ground pub is to be reopened as the Camberwell Arms shortly by the same people behind the Anchor and Hope in Waterloo and Canton Arms in Stockwell. I always feel that this pub in its current Recreation Ground and previous guises (In the time that I have been in/around Camberwell it has been known as the Castle, the Snug and Babushka) has never really been as good as it potentially could be so I hope that the new incarnation is successful.

And according to Camberwell Online http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/2014/02/take-the-148-boris-bus-to-camberwell/ the 148 bus will be operated by new Boris Buses from Saturday


----------



## Thaw (Feb 13, 2014)

Is the Camberwell Arms not already open? Thats what the earlier Camberwellonline post said. I was hoping to check it out at the weekend.


----------



## se5 (Feb 13, 2014)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Is the Camberwell Arms not already open? Thats what the earlier Camberwellonline post said. I was hoping to check it out at the weekend.



not sure - according to a Tweet from @Camberwellarms they will be opening sometime next week - I guess they were having a trial run?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2014)

slowjoe said:


> This has been in the pipeline for yonks - planning permission was sorted a couple of years ago and I think they've just been sorting out the finances. Afaik PP was conditional upon them building a snooker hall in the new building, and the people at Jono's certainly seem to believe that this will happen (in the basement, not the ground floor as at present).


 
It must be many years since someone built a new snooker hall in London.

I never quite got around to going to the old one. It looked like it would be a proper seedy place though.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 13, 2014)

There was a menu up at the Camberwell Arms earlier in the week suggesting they would open on the 9th, but after what looking like a private opening event it's been put off to 'next week' and the menu has gone.  I didn't take a photo but the first item was "whipped pig fat and scotch bonnet on toast" £4 

In other bus news I think there's a consultation at the moment on extending the 136 from Peckham to Elephant, presumably following the 12/171 route up Peckham Road/Camberwell Church Street and Camberwell Road/Walworth Road.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

slowjoe said:


> Utterly astonishing that architects involved in projects that could easily catch a lot of flack for being part of a gentrification agenda don't even take the precaution of trying to not commit ethnic cleansing by photoshop...


It was the same for the Brixton Square development which showed an almost exclusively white population.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2014)

Pig fat and chili on toast sounds amazing.
I'm sold!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poshed up bread and dripping innit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2014)

Dripping is beef, but yeah! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 13, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Poshed up bread and dripping innit.


Sounds alright though! Got to be better than the food in the Tiger last time we went in there.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 14, 2014)

What was wrong with the Tiger? I like the hanger/heart menu even if I do usually have the fish tacos.  I think London is getting ridiculous for poncey pub grub.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 14, 2014)

The Anchor and Hope isn't really a pub anymore, in that people just drinking are not encouraged and the food is expensive. It's supposed to be very good, but I've never been there because it's surprisingly unfriendly to vegetarians, too. 

I would be surprised if they can get away with that in Camberwell, though.


----------



## Thaw (Feb 14, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> The Anchor and Hope isn't really a pub anymore, in that people just drinking are not encouraged and the food is expensive. It's supposed to be very good, but I've never been there because it's surprisingly unfriendly to vegetarians, too.
> 
> I would be surprised if they can get away with that in Camberwell, though.


 
The Canton Arms in Stockwell is the same people and they do alright with similar food. It has at least retained a pubbier feel out front though which the A&H has struggled to do. Given how well the Crooked Well and the tapas place seem to do I reckon it'll be ok.

I've seen people bring food into Stormbird from Falafel. That seems like the best veggy pub-grub option


----------



## mango5 (Feb 14, 2014)

Although the recreation ground wasn't my kinda place, I think it was really good to have a student/sports bar just for some diversity.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually never went to the Recreation Ground, but I used to go to the Castle quite often, including for an urban meetup. It's where I met editor, in fact. And lots of others I won't name because they have probably forgotten me


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2014)

mango5 said:


> What was wrong with the Tiger? I like the hanger/heart menu even if I do usually have the fish tacos.  I think London is getting ridiculous for poncey pub grub.


It's not that poncy. It's just tasty!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 18, 2014)

It's open now


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 18, 2014)

mango5 said:


> What was wrong with the Tiger? I like the hanger/heart menu even if I do usually have the fish tacos.  I think London is getting ridiculous for poncey pub grub.


It's not the menu - I had a burger and those rosemary chips last time we were in there but it was all a bit overcooked/burnt and yet only lukewarm. I should have sent it back but I was hungry!


----------



## Thaw (Feb 20, 2014)

I popped in to the Camberwell Arms last night - the bar at the front was rammed but not many people eating, even at 7.30ish compared Silk Road, Caravaggio, Tiger. Same sort of schtick as their other restaurants. I'm sure it will be packed out once the Standard review it


----------



## pootle (Feb 20, 2014)

Big thumbs up here for Cycle PS (across the road from Seabass) The owner, Harvey is a rayt lovely bloke (can't imagine him being a knob in t'Hermits) but bike servicing good and v reasonably priced - got a spoke replaced and wheel trued for £12 a few weeks ago. Couple of quid cheaper than my usual places.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 8, 2014)

Corrib Bar on Camberwell Road was recently auctioned off. No idea what happened! Always liked to see the place open but never braved going in.
Now it's a blimmin' church type place.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 10, 2014)

I noticed that the corner of the New Dome Hotel that used to be Khan's restaurant will become a Lebanese Mixgrill. This, I assume, will be the 2nd Lebanese place on the same street. Camberwell is definitely becoming kewl.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 11, 2014)

se5 said:


> According to the architects' website http://www.emrysarchitects.com/2010/12/planning-for-camberwell-new-road/ its 27 flats plus snooker hall plus restaurant/bar


Scaffolding is being put up this morning.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 11, 2014)

And has been being put up for a number of days now!


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 11, 2014)

Didn't notice it yesterday, must've been half asleep.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2014)

You're now the home of the nations most expensive garage http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/apr/11/most-expensive-garage-in-britain


----------



## mango5 (Apr 13, 2014)

Prices round here are crazy.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> A "Coffee Shop" wants planning permission to carry out works and move into the old Wing Thai shop on Denmark Hill in Camberwell. Costa/Starbucks anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Costa Coffee opening soon


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Costa Coffee opening soon


Noooo


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 29, 2014)

Apologies for my ignorance, is Costa really bad or something?

I'm just happy that it's not yet another pound shop, betting shop, money lending shop, church.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would have been happier if the chinese supermarket had stayed put.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 30, 2014)

mango5 said:


> I would have been happier if the chinese supermarket had stayed put.


I still don't know why they relocated. Were they pushed?


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2014)

No idea why it shut. Where did they relocate? The Peckham branch is long established.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 30, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> I still don't know why they relocated. Were they pushed?



They hadn't been there that long, just a few years (or am I imagining that?) - so maybe it was just an extra branch that didn't work out. Always seemed busy enough though.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't remember where it relocated to, there was a sign saying where but that's long gone, along with my memory.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

went to eat in the new Lebanese place - opened by the same peeps behind Falafel - its exactly the same except you can sit down in peace. Yum


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Prices round here are crazy.


its all over...camberwelll...peckham...im in honor oak and its the 11th hour here too and im about to move as a result....come to bromley everyone! Its grrreeeabitshit...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, is Costa really bad or something?


a sign of irreversible gentrification (until capitalism collapses in 2016 )
RIP Wing Tai


----------



## mango5 (Jun 23, 2014)

Glad Camberwell Arts Festival is over.  This year some wag appears to have covered bits of the rockery in Lucas Gardens with silver foil.  I preferred the pink parking meter on Love Walk (long gone).

In other news, the newly opened wine and cheese place on Coldharbour Lane always seems empty when I pass by. The website is in need of an update, though their twitter feed suggests more action.  Has anyone been?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 7, 2014)

Fire off Coldharbour Lane, looks quite dramatic by all accounts.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh dear  - hope everyone is alright.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Oh dear  - hope everyone is alright.


Me too.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 7, 2014)

2 kids? Were they on their own?
Thank fuck they're safe.


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 10, 2014)

Another coffee shop about to open on Camberwell Church Street, next door to Camberwell Superstore. Daily Goods coffee "established 2013". Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2014)

iirc the guy who is setting it up used to run it as a cafe in a bike shop near soho square.  Here's an interview about the new venture - aiming to have a "casual vibe" based on hanging around drinking mugs of black coffee.

There's also a newish place on Havil Street in the refurbished vocational college, the confusingly named Sun Café Peckham (it's really in Camberwell) which does pizza and at some point there will be 'The Butterfly' in the old town hall.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, is Costa really bad or something


Apparently Costa Coffee was founded in Lambeth, just up the road.


----------



## se5 (Jul 10, 2014)

Also there is a new cafe on Datchelor Place near the fish and chip shop - The Pigeon Hole: http://thepigeonholecafe.com/ 

"The idea for The Pigeon Hole is simple; to create a small but beautifully designed cafe that doubles as a second-hand furniture shop within the heart of south London’s Camberwell. 

In essence it is interactive shopping. Everything you see inside – from the tables and chairs, to the artwork on the walls – is for sale, whilst the cafe will provide customers with the best of local food and drink, sticking to simple recipes with an aim to excite the taste buds."


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2014)

An approach that I've only ever seen turn into a pile'em high junk/clearance shop or a closed-down cafe.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2014)

Blimey not spotted that one, sounds rather like a daytime version of Herne Hill's latest misadventure (OTC)


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 10, 2014)

se5 said:


> Also there is a new cafe on Datchelor Place near the fish and chip shop - The Pigeon Hole: http://thepigeonholecafe.com/
> 
> "The idea for The Pigeon Hole is simple; to create a small but beautifully designed cafe that doubles as a second-hand furniture shop within the heart of south London’s Camberwell.
> 
> In essence it is interactive shopping. Everything you see inside – from the tables and chairs, to the artwork on the walls – is for sale, whilst the cafe will provide customers with the best of local food and drink, sticking to simple recipes with an aim to excite the taste buds."



I'd admit that this is probably the malicious part of me speaking, but anyone who uses a phrase like 'south London's Camberwell' should be publicly flayed (figuratively speaking!).

And 'recipes with the aim to excite the taste buds' just means 'food we hope will taste nice' - some claime.


----------



## tbtommyb (Jul 12, 2014)

mango5 said:


> iirc the guy who is setting it up used to run it as a cafe in a bike shop near soho square.  Here's an interview about the new venture - aiming to have a "casual vibe" based on hanging around drinking mugs of black coffee.


At first I thought that sounded terrible but I read the interview and the guy sounds pretty decent.

Even in the year since I moved out of Camberwell it's changing so much - bike shops, third wave coffee shops


----------



## mango5 (Jul 12, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Blimey not spotted that one, sounds rather like a daytime version of Herne Hill's latest misadventure (OTC)


I popped by yesterday and said hello but the two women at the counter seemed more interested in chatting to each other, so I wandered off.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 19, 2014)

It's all about the buses in Walworth garage today


----------



## mango5 (Aug 8, 2014)

They've tarted up the exterior of the post office of doom


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 8, 2014)

mango5 said:


> It's all about the buses in Walworth garage todayView attachment 57852



What is Walworth Bus Garage normally all about? Philately? Badger-bating? Bar billiards?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2014)

mango5 said:


> They've tarted up the exterior of the post office of doom


I've been meaning for a while to start a thread about places in London that make you feel like you're in Soviet Russia and the inside of that post office is one of them.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 8, 2014)

Note the Art students (doubtless) have trouble spelling queue. Or didn't sketch it first


----------



## Ms T (Aug 8, 2014)

I went to The Camberwell Arms for dinner tonight. Really good food.

Also the Turkish Food Centre is the bollocks.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone been to Maloko?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

mango5 said:


> They've tarted up the exterior of the post office of doom


It's about what


----------



## golightly (Aug 9, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Has anyone been to Maloko?


 
Yep, a few times. Very friendly people. Bit of a hippy, rasta vibe. I have to be in the mood for earnest vegetarian galettes to eat there, though.


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 9, 2014)

Go for the pressed ginger and lemon doobry. If you're eating, think sweet and simple - some of the savoury options are, indeed, a bit worthy. Lovely place to hang out for a few hours, though.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2014)

Silk Road has won the Observer Food Monthly cheap eats award: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...rds-2014-best-cheap-eats-silk-road-camberwell

I've not been there. Do they do much veggie stuff?


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2014)

Used to love Silk Road when I lived down the road in Peckham. Mind you, the prices went up a couple of times before we moved away.Used to be proper cheap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2014)

Shit, was planning on going there next week. It'll be full of other cunts now


----------



## mango5 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's rammed every night of the week, has been for years.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 20, 2014)

We had a night out in Camberwell on Saturday. Drink in the Joiners, meal at Caravaggio (which was great), band at the Crypt, drink and another band at the Joiners again. I'd like to check out some of other pubs next time - we went into the Hermit's Cave but couldn't get a seat so went to the Joiners instead. Which pubs are good in Camberwell?


----------



## mango5 (Oct 21, 2014)

Depend what you are looking for.  Most a pretty good these days.  Not exhaustive but there's a starter list here


----------



## buscador (Oct 21, 2014)

We spent yesterday afternoon recovering from a hospital appointment/playing out in Camberwell. I liked The Old Dispensary (Old Rosie £3.40/pint, dropping to £3.10 during happy hour) and it had a pleasantly random selection of punters - it might gain favourite Camberwell pub status. We also tried The Tiger - I haven't been in there since it was the truly awful Silver Buckle, and even then I only went in once, decided I didn't fancy a fight and left fairly swiftly - which was ok, but the beers weren't that great and only one cider (Symonds) on tap. I'm not sure it's a good sign if the bar staff readily confess that they don't know anything about the ales because they only drink Strongbow.

That Turkish Food Centre is a fantastic shop. Fortunately we only had one small bag with us or we might have spent a fortune.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2014)

I like the Joiners. A bit of an underrated pub IMO.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 21, 2014)

buscador said:


> We spent yesterday afternoon recovering from a hospital appointment/playing out in Camberwell. I liked The Old Dispensary (Old Rosie £3.40/pint, dropping to £3.10 during happy hour) and it had a pleasantly random selection of punters - it might gain favourite Camberwell pub status. We also tried The Tiger - I haven't been in there since it was the truly awful Silver Buckle, and even then I only went in once, decided I didn't fancy a fight and left fairly swiftly - which was ok, but the beers weren't that great and only one cider (Symonds) on tap. I'm not sure it's a good sign if the bar staff readily confess that they don't know anything about the ales because they only drink Strongbow.
> 
> That Turkish Food Centre is a fantastic shop. Fortunately we only had one small bag with us or we might have spent a fortune.



Old Dispensary is my pub of choice for watching football these days - decent amount of screens and good range of beer. Mixed crowd from old locals to students, too, and never been uncomfortably packed when I've been in either. I was gawping at others' roast dinners when I was in there Sunday - not cheap at £12.95 but a huge plate of food and looked like a proper home cooked roast. Will check out when I'm feeling flush.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 21, 2014)

The joiners went through a rather meh patch but improved hugely in the last couple of years.  I like the live music in the front on Sundays... also the only local pub with room for bands (in the back) but I don't know if they have gigs there.

Not a sports fan but pleased there's a decent place for those who are.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 21, 2014)

Both Joiners and Old Dispensary have been looking a lot more enticing recently. Will have to pop in to them at some point.
I generally spend most of my wages between The Tiger (open til 03.30 Fri and Sat!) and The Bear (who have started up their roasts again now).


----------



## clandestino (Oct 21, 2014)

I think we tried to go into The Tiger - is it the pub with all the lampshades behind the bar? - but it was packed. 

The Joiners had a band playing in the back room on Saturday night.


----------



## tbtommyb (Oct 21, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Silk Road has won the Observer Food Monthly cheap eats award: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...rds-2014-best-cheap-eats-silk-road-camberwell
> 
> I've not been there. Do they do much veggie stuff?


not masses but you could easily find a decent choice.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Old Dispensary is my pub of choice for watching football these days - decent amount of screens and good range of beer. Mixed crowd from old locals to students, too, and never been uncomfortably packed when I've been in either. I was gawping at others' roast dinners when I was in there Sunday - not cheap at £12.95 but a huge plate of food and looked like a proper home cooked roast. Will check out when I'm feeling flush.


Good to know it's doing well. Looked on the ropes when I was living in Camberwell.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2014)

Fox on the Hill car park funsters attract complaints after-hours frolics, fornication and fights, aka public nuisance and crime and disorder ... the licence is now under review.  
Other pubs round there have had all sorts of trouble - if you like the Fox it's probably worth supporting the application (though I'm not sure how).

http://app.southwark.gov.uk/licensing/LicPremisesAppliedDetails.asp?systemkey=846327


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

I would like to know more about the car park frolics. What are you referring to? What was the objection? It seemed like quite a staid place on the occasions I've been there.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I would like to know more about the car park frolics. What are you referring to? What was the objection? It seemed like quite a staid place on the occasions I've been there.


Can get a little frisky outside at chucking-out.
No more than any other pub really. I guess the wrong people got annoyed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Can get a little frisky outside at chucking-out.
> No more than any other pub really. I guess the wrong people got annoyed.


Or wrong person


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know the details but I think its shagging and fighting.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 17, 2014)

TfL consultation on more fiddling with Elephant and Castle - quite a lot of info in there


----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Also the Turkish Food Centre is the bollocks.


theyre good arent they! deserve their own thread  four or five of them in london...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2014)

Maggot said:


> S
> I've not been there. Do they do much veggie stuff?


no, but the two veggie dishes are great
TEP noodles = tomato and pepper noodles with bits of egg in - absolutely delicious
and i think the other is mixed veg noodles, also good
as far as i understand this is north chinese food, so unusually noodles are made of wheat and hand made so come out uneven

When we go we order one TEP and one other noodles and share, just to max out on the flavours, but it gets a bit messy!

*was feeling sleepless and now hungry to boot!


----------



## buscador (Nov 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> theyre good arent they! deserve their own thread


Don't know if they deserve their own thread, but it is a fantastic shop. It's like a spacious Nour, but with added Turkish delight and red pepper paste. Also near the Old Dispensary, for those of us who have to use public transport and need a refreshment break while shopping.

ETA I know I've said this all before, but it's worth a detour. And the staff are lovely. And no crappy scab tills either.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2014)

buscador said:


> Don't know if they deserve their own thread, but it is a fantastic shop. It's like a spacious Nour, but with added Turkish delight and red pepper paste. Also near the Old Dispensary, for those of us who have to use public transport and need a refreshment break while shopping.
> 
> ETA I know I've said this all before, but it's worth a detour. And the staff are lovely. And no crappy scab tills either.


Also has a butcher's counter and an entire baklava section! And a car park.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 18, 2014)

buscador said:


> ...It's like a spacious Nour...



Is this also in Camberwell?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 18, 2014)

little_legs said:


> Is this also in Camberwell?


Brixton.


----------



## little_legs (Nov 18, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Brixton.



Thanks, Ms T. It's on my 'to check it out when in Brixton' list now.


----------



## Dulwich Raider (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi,

I wrote a 'Best of Camberwell' article for Deserter:

http://deserter.co.uk/2015/01/camberwell-beauty/

Be interested in feedback on the places I mention - and, of course, on the places I don't.

TDR


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 15, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote a 'Best of Camberwell' article for Deserter:
> 
> ...



You're an ill-informed snob who is also not very good at writing, I'm afraid.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 15, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote a 'Best of Camberwell' article for Deserter:
> 
> ...


Good article. I haven't lived in Camberwell for about 15 years, so am a bit out of touch. 
I was disappointed you didn't mention Rock Steady Eddies and Sophocles bakery.

I wonder why slowjoe thinks you're ill-informed.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 15, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Good article. I haven't lived in Camberwell for about 15 years, so am a bit out of touch.
> I was disappointed you didn't mention Rock Steady Eddies and Sophocles bakery.
> 
> I wonder why slowjoe thinks you're ill-informed.



Well, The Hermit's has been opening late since the Tiger was nary a glint in a nascent pubco's eye.

But it's the dismissive and simplistic suggestion that Brixton and Peckham have been so improved by gentrification, and the subsequent focus on the elements of Camberwell that might be leading it towards similar 'improvement', that are my main source of annoyance. I would normally find it mean to point out that the author doesn't write very well, but given the above, I decided to indulge my uncharitable streak.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 15, 2015)

I mean, just hear the amusement dripping off a phrase like 'Cool Cats’ Cafe offers the unlikely experience of live music and table service on Southampton Way.' Urgh.

It's also worth pointing out that s/he has effectively described 'a tour of Camberwell, minus the non-white people'.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 15, 2015)

slowjoe said:


> I mean, just hear the amusement dripping off a phrase like 'Cool Cats’ Cafe offers the unlikely experience of live music and table service on Southampton Way.' Urgh.


 It is quite an unlikely experience tbf.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 15, 2015)

Maggot said:


> It is quite an unlikely experience tbf.



I did not question its veracity. The comment just sounded like so many I've heard at, for example, the Bussey Building from people who've traipsed over from better-healed districts: 'ya, god, this _such an unexpected place to find something like this_, yaaah.'


----------



## mango5 (Jan 15, 2015)

I heartily agree with slowjoe.   
It reads as if all the press releases for trendy start up cafés of recent years were rolled into one. I would be surprised if the writer spent much time in Camberwell. 
No café bay, no sea bass, no Turkish Food Centre to name just a few glaring omissions.  Maloko's true charm totally overlooked. Cruson taken at face value (the food is in a truly awful state). I could go on.


----------



## Get Involved (Jan 16, 2015)

I enjoyed the article. Then again I also like 'trendy start up cafes' so I'm probably an ill-informed snob too. 

Dulwich Raider, next time you write an article like this, remember to include everything that mango5 likes, and nothing that they don't (you included the wrong bike shop FFS).


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 16, 2015)

Get Involved said:


> I enjoyed the article. Then again I also like 'trendy start up cafes' so I'm probably an ill-informed snob too.
> 
> Dulwich Raider, next time you write an article like this, remember to include everything that mango5 likes, and nothing that they don't (you included the wrong bike shop FFS).



I like interesting new cafes, but I don't like people who blindly gravitate towards them like intellectually-challenged moths. I think anyone who is presuming to inform others about an area should aim to provide a slightly deeper insight.

Oh, and if someone has made a criticism, and stated the basis of that criticism, you do know that's not the same as simply complaining about someone else having a different opinion, right?


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Sigh.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 16, 2015)

Onket said:


> Sigh.



It's OK, I'd be tired of life as well if I was you.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

But like the Murphys, I'm not bitter. Etc.


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 16, 2015)

I remember drinking Murphey's at the old Corrib Bar on Camberwell Road. I seem to think it was a bit sweeter than Guinness, but since it was 30p cheaper (£1.70 a pint versus £2), it's usually where I went in search of stout. But Strongbow and Toby bitter were also £1.70, so there was choice at that end of the market.

I also remember once going into the pub across the road, and attempting to have a game of pool. After committing our moneys to the table, we realised there were no cues - and the ones provided upon our request turned out to have no tips. We registered our dissatisfaction to the woman who had provided them to us (the landlady, as it emerged), but she did not seem to find our complaint a reasonable one. Around the moment that this transpired, a man, the landlord, appeared at the bar beside her. 'These people are being aggressive to me!', she complained, seemingly in the hope he'd boot us out. 'You're aggressive to _me _every morning as soon as you wake up!', was his only response.

The Corrib bar is now a church, and the other pub over the road, whose name I forget, is a mosque. I don't begrudge either conversion - I suspect both now cater to larger constituencies than they did in their previous guises, for better or worse. But in my life, as a drinker and an atheist, the environment has been left somewhat the poorer.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 18, 2015)

Get Involved said:


> I enjoyed the article. Then again I also like 'trendy start up cafes' so I'm probably an ill-informed snob too.
> 
> Dulwich Raider, next time you write an article like this, remember to include everything that mango5 likes, and nothing that they don't (you included the wrong bike shop FFS).


I didn't enjoy it as a selection "best of Camberwell". Especially with an intro essentially saying it's a bit shit.  I gave feedback on places included and not included as requested.
I did not say anything about the wrong bike shop ffs, although recommending a bike shop as "best" on the basis of beer and pizza is strange (the article says "I have no idea what the bikes are like").  Not sure what you are offering in this conversation.  Here are some more suggestions and feedback.


The crypt of St Giles is worth a mention regular jazz and live music.
The leisure centre should definitely appear on a 'best of Camberwell' list, though I personally prefer Peckham.
There was no mention of the various Art gallery spaces and shops - GX, Cowling & Wilcox, House, upstairs at The Bear as well as Camberwell Space.
It was nice to see Ortus in there, deffo a hidden gem.
There are many other nice green spaces in Camberwell, Brunswick Park and Myatts Fields probably being the nicest and I would put them on a list of 'best' though I personally tend to use Lucas Gardens and St Giles Churchyard more.   Also worth a mention are the World Gardens on Chumleigh Street in Burgess Park.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 19, 2015)

The Hill Bakery is moving from New Cross/Nunhead to Grove Lane soon (just up from the former Johansson's).  Probably won't compete with Sophocles on price but will surely raise the bar for decent bread.  I hope some of the local eateries which use fancy breads - like Angels & Gypsies, Daily Goods and Pigeon Hole - support them by using them as suppliers.


----------



## Dulwich Raider (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks all.

I don't subscribe to the view that Brixton and Peckham have been wholly improved by gentrification. That's one of the reasons I like Camberwell, because it doesn't yet feel like it's dominated by hipster incomers and cocktail bars. It's still a good mix of people.

I like St Giles crypt, too, but haven't been for ages so didn't feel qualified to pass judgement, but yes, should have given it a nod, in retrospect. Likewise, Sophocles.

I liked the bike shop because it had beer. 

"slowjoe: Well-Known Member" - Yeah, I can imagine, you grumpy bugger. And so chatty, too. Do you want to write for us? - email hello@deserter.co.uk

*TDR*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone been to the Flying Dutchman? It's an S&M pub, judging by the stuff they've got in there!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 22, 2015)

It's a frequently overlooked LGBTQ pub which seems to survive by hosting various fetish and performance art nights.  When I say overlooked, it rarely featured in the largely-defunct Gay Camberwell programme of events and meetups (2011).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2015)

mango5 said:


> It's a frequently overlooked LGBTQ pub which seems to survive by hosting various fetish and performance art nights.  When I say overlooked, it rarely featured in the largely-defunct Gay Camberwell programme of events and meetups (2011).


World Unknown do their parties there now. It has a _throne_!


----------



## buscador (Jan 22, 2015)

mango5 said:


> It's a frequently overlooked LGBTQ pub which seems to survive by hosting various fetish and performance art nights.  When I say overlooked, it rarely featured in the largely-defunct Gay Camberwell programme of events and meetups (2011).



I suppose most of what was Gay Camberwell has moved up to Vauxhall these days. There used to be loads of quite dull pubs in the area that tried being gay pubs for a while, especially after the Father Redcap closed.

The Flying Dutchman was a proper community pub in its previous incarnation. All the old boys and girls would dress up for Saturday night karaoke, some even remembering to put their teeth in, and we'd be bought drinks all night (because we were guests and not locals) and roll out of there at five in the morning. 

The nearest equivalent to the Dutchman of old would probably be the British Queen.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Gay Camberwell had film nights upstairs at the Castle and cabaret/DJ nights at The Sun (wotever had a residency before they moved to RVT) and a quiz at the Cambria and all sorts of other meetups.  I think there's still a book group going  but not sure if its the same people.  The website has gone a bit bland 'best of Camberwell' rather similar to a recent submission to this very thread.

eta, oh and on The Flying Dutchman... on my! No wonder it rarely features in local nitespot roundups 






			
				SE5 Dungeon Reviews said:
			
		

> Regular nights include the international franchise CumUnion (Saturday monthly), fisting night Jack Hammer Club (Friday monthly) and the all-fetish In Gear. Starting in April 2014 is the weekly SOS (aka Sex on Sunday), and from May 2014 there's the gay Latin drag/cabaret dance club Chico Chico


----------



## buscador (Jan 22, 2015)

Reminds me of the Fuck Me Barbie night at some dodgy pub in the back streets of Camberwell - and, yes, that was the cabaret.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 22, 2015)

buscador said:


> Reminds me of the Fuck Me Barbie night at some dodgy pub in the back streets of Camberwell - and, yes, that was the cabaret.


Great show! Just two women and barbie dolls. I'm sure  that  was up near london bridge, but it was a age ago.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 29, 2015)

I've probably posted this before, but did you know Camberwell is home to Southwark Council's abandoned nuclear bunker? iirc boohoo told me about it years ago


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I've probably posted this before, but did you know Camberwell is home to Southwark Council's abandoned nuclear bunker? iirc boohoo told me about it years ago




I need to have a look at this when I'm home!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lambeth's supposed 'abandoned nuclear bunker' is also in Camberwell as it happens.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 29, 2015)

Alice in Wonderland murals in a Camberwell basement http://carolineld.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/murals-in-and-out-camberwell-library.html


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I've probably posted this before, but did you know Camberwell is home to Southwark Council's abandoned nuclear bunker? iirc boohoo told me about it years ago



Presumably it's fairly easy to just climb in there at the moment, then.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 29, 2015)

Urbex people do it. It's not readily accessible.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

Is that not it in the video?


----------



## mango5 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes but I suspect it was specially opened up for this art thing. There used to be a hole in the fence but I'm not sure now.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 30, 2015)

More info here: http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/s/southwark_control/index.html

There was a bunker where the Heygate was too.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 30, 2015)

mango5 said:


> They've tarted up the exterior of the post office of doom


And finished the job


----------



## mango5 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

That's horrid. Hope they catch they little fucker.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 8, 2015)

In happier news, having seriously neglected Zeret Kitchen for a decade Ilve eaten there twice in the last fortnight. And will be back! Stick that in yer best of Camberwell/Walworth wasteland mate-promoting blog posts!


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2015)

Mate-promoting?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 8, 2015)

It seemed to me that blog post revolved substantially around the preferences of DJ Dazzle and hearsay.  Have you got any 'chitter-chatter' to contribute about Camberwell?


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2015)

A blog post generally revolves around the preferences of the person who writes it, doesn't it?!


----------



## mango5 (Feb 8, 2015)

I reserve the right to express my opinion, especially when asked.


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2015)

Of course.  But expect people to point out how silly it is, when it is.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 8, 2015)

Expect?


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2015)

Which bit is unclear?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 14, 2015)

Queens Nails (next to Caravaggio) is now closed and has a license application posted on the shutters.  2014/15 is seeing the fall of the barbers/nail bars and the rise of the cafe bars.

Also, the Wells Way Triangle Residents Association are running a public art competition with £500 prize money and cost of materials


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hill bakery opens today.
Southwark is consulting about the future of Burgess Park with accompanying exhibition in various locations.
Also, some locals have started a petition to bring Boris bikes to SE London
And The Crooked Well is recruiting


----------



## ibilly99 (Mar 5, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> FM Mangal. Yum.



Really love this place the home made pitta bread and the onion dipping 'secret' sauce is right up there in one of my favourite starters of all time. That's free along with the fruit , amaretto and turkish delight - plus the best bbq in South London both taste and value wise.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 5, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> Really love this place the home made pitta bread and the onion dipping 'secret' sauce is right up there in one of my favourite starters of all time. That's free along with the fruit , amaretto and turkish delight - plus the best bbq in South London both taste and value wise.


I was there again the other day and it was delicious.


----------



## ibilly99 (Mar 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2015)

a recent walk round walworth by lee jackson (victorian london blog)






more here


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a recent walk round walworth by lee jackson (victorian london blog)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely shots.. one of my in-laws' street there too - I do like this part of London.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camberwell free film festival is on now til 29th March  http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/whats-on/camberwell.html


----------



## ibilly99 (Mar 20, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I was there again the other day and it was delicious.



The problem with FM Mangal is it has become a benchmark of taste/value by which I judge all others. Recently returned to the Angel and Gypsies where me and the missus had an exceptional meal a few years back if a little pricey. This time the portions were meagre , the food just average and the cost extortionate (70 quid for a few dishes and a glass of wine each). They are relying on their reputation now to max out the return from their customers and has the feel of a business maxing return on investment rather than  indulging in a love of food and sharing it with the world. We won't be going back.  Nothing (and we eat out a lot) beats the Mangal bang for your buck equation. It would get boring but we love to take friends there and treat them and see the love. The owner who is a Kurd BTW always greets us like returning friends.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 28, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> The problem with FM Mangal is it has become a benchmark of taste/value by which I judge all others. Recently returned to the Angel and Gypsies where me and the missus had an exceptional meal a few years back if a little pricey. This time the portions were meagre , the food just average and the cost extortionate (70 quid for a few dishes and a glass of wine each). They are relying on their reputation now to max out the return from their customers and has the feel of a business maxing return on investment rather than  indulging in a love of food and sharing it with the world. We won't be going back.  Nothing (and we eat out a lot) beats the Mangal bang for your buck equation. It would get boring but we love to take friends there and treat them and see the love. The owner who is a Kurd BTW always greets us like returning friends.



Silk Road easily competes with FM Mangal on bang/buck - and probably wins, IMO, especially if atmosphere is taken into account. A&G is nowhere on that count.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2015)

came up on tweeter this morning.


----------



## se5 (Apr 16, 2015)

I see the fabulous Rat Records on Camberwell New Road have got various things going on for Record Store Day on Saturday:


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

A search failed to locate a dedicated thread, so here's something for you Camberwell folks. I went along to the Flying Dutchman bar/venue last night for an art exhibitiomn - and I’ve never been to a pub with a wet room in the basement. Oooer! 
















Bad Behaviour – Collaborations. Art exhibition at The Flying Dutchman, SE5


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/camberwell-chitter-chatter.234926/page-38#post-13803083


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

colacubes said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/camberwell-chitter-chatter.234926/page-38#post-13803083


Damn! I searched for Camberwell in the title (too many results) and then 'news' and 'gossip' but forgot chitter chatter!


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

*threads a-merged


----------



## Freddie8 (May 14, 2015)

editor said:


> *threads a-merged


Hi guys, new here, please be gentle 
I've been away from Camberwell for quite a while but recently moved back.  It's all changed!  Seems to be going places.  Can you recommend any other hidden gems?  I tried that FM Mangal place which was great.  Love the new fish and chip place opposite too!  Any good pubs?  Or Sunday lunches?
Many thanks!
Fx


----------



## George & Bill (May 14, 2015)

Yes, the 'new' fish and chip place - Flying Fish - is good; I remember not being that impressed with the chips when I first went in there in 2004 when it opened up, but those teething problems have long since been ironed out!


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, the new bit confused me.  Avoid the calamari if you want to avoid disappointment.

Deffo big changes in the last 10 years, probably most in the last 5.

The new Hill Bakery on Grove Lane does fantastic fresh sourdough. Opening hours are a bit variable, especially the start time. But they are usually sold out by 4ish in my experience.

The Pigeon Hole has calmed down a bit on the ubertrendiness and stopped trying to sell upcycled furniture as far as I can tell.  Their cakes are probably the best in Camberwell.

In other news, continuing the slow decline of once abundant barber/nail bar provision, it looks like there will be an evening/weekend pop-up deli coming soon to the former Queen's nail bar on Camberwell Church Street.


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2015)

Oh, and the art thing at the Flying Dutchman finishes today.  An Urb is one of the exhibitors, so go along if you can.


----------



## Freddie8 (May 20, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Yeah, the new bit confused me.  Avoid the calamari if you want to avoid disappointment.
> 
> Deffo big changes in the last 10 years, probably most in the last 5.
> 
> ...


Okay, so it seems the fish and chip place is far from 'new'  but it's new to me having been away so long.  Thanks for the recommendations guys, will definitely check out the Pigeon Hole.  I see what used to be the Sun and Doves is now the Sun!  Is that any good?
And also there used to be a reading group in Camberwell.  Is that still in existence does anyone know?
Thanks all!


----------



## mango5 (May 21, 2015)

The Sun is now part of the Antic chain, like the Tiger on the Green (and a new place 'The Hole' I think' just off Peckham Road near the library.  Apart from cosmetic differences they're much the same.  The Sun and Doves came to a sad end. The old guv'nor started the fair pint campaign and posts on here sometimes.

The library has reading groups.


----------



## mango5 (May 21, 2015)

Here's a depressing list of closed Camberwell pubs.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Here's a depressing list of closed Camberwell pubs.


Ouch. That is depressing.


----------



## Freddie8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Guys what happened to Johanssons?  It seems to have closed?


----------



## mango5 (Jun 13, 2015)

It's been closed for more than a year. I think it's going to reincarnate as a pizza place.


----------



## Freddie8 (Jun 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> It's been closed for more than a year. I think it's going to reincarnate as a pizza place.


That's a shame, I thought it was great in there.


----------



## Dulwich Raider (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that the Cool Cats Cafe has closed.

http://www.coolcatscafe.com/

Just a little too far off the track for the drop-in, perhaps (guilty)

TDR


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 1, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> Sorry to hear that the Cool Cats Cafe has closed.
> 
> http://www.coolcatscafe.com/
> 
> ...



Partly, but also down to the fact that the owner, despite a stated aim to create a venue for the whole community, put on a menu with dishes centred around the £10 even at lunchtimes. I used to live 30 seconds away, and wrote to him a couple of times suggesting ways he could maintain his commitment to good cooking while making it accessible to the likes of me (not to mention the many people around there who are much poorer still); he first replied by saying he would start doing houmous and pitta at £4 a go, and then, when I wrote again, pointing out that most of his competitors seemed to have settled around the £5 price point at lunchtime, he told me that he didn't want to be running a fried chicken shop, or words to that effect.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> Sorry to hear that the Cool Cats Cafe has closed.
> 
> http://www.coolcatscafe.com/
> 
> ...


That is a shame as they made quite an effort to provide a good little local live venue.


----------



## Freddie8 (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> That is a shame as they made quite an effort to provide a good little local live venue.


That's a real shame, it was great in there, and exactly what the area needed.  And I thought it always seemed busy


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 10, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> That's a real shame, it was great in there, and exactly what the area needed.  And I thought it always seemed busy



No, it was rarely busy, and it was so quiet during the day that it had stopped opening before 5pm or so quite some time back. I'm not really sure how it can have been 'exactly what the area needed' when most in the area could not have afforded to go there more than very occasionally. Unless what you mean is that the area needed its mostly poor residents to leave and be replaced by people who can afford £10 for a weekday lunch.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> I'm not really sure how it can have been 'exactly what the area needed' when most in the area could not have afforded to go there more than very occasionally.


 How do you know how much the local residents can afford?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2015)

Not sure if the Peckham Pelican does live music but suspect it does the groovy hangout vibe rather better than Cool Cats'.  There's already a lot of choice for ladies wot lunch elsewhere in Camberwell.  
In other news, Angels and Gypsies have stopped opening at lunchtime after a brief experiment with a new menu. Even though the burrito & juice deal prices crept up it was still a decent lunchtime option.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

Has anyone been to the Communion Bar with its curious ecclesiastical theme?


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 10, 2015)

Maggot said:


> How do you know how much the local residents can afford?



1. Because I was a single person with an above-average disposable income for the area, and could not afford the place myself
2. Because I spoke to them and that's what they told me
3. From the fact that nearly every other eatery nearby had followed the market towards a ~£5 pricepoint at lunchtimes, while they stuck stubbornly around the £10 mark


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 10, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Not sure if the Peckham Pelican does live music but suspect it does the groovy hangout vibe rather better than Cool Cats'.  There's already a lot of choice for ladies wot lunch elsewhere in Camberwell.
> In other news, Angels and Gypsies have stopped opening at lunchtime after a brief experiment with a new menu. Even though the burrito & juice deal prices crept up it was still a decent lunchtime option.



Yes, the Pelican got the fact that people had varied budgets - you can get a big filter coffee for £1.20 and choose between pricier craft beers or a can of Red Stripe for £2.50. Likewise you can get a bagel for under a couple of quid, whereas CCC's idea of an affordable option was some homuous and pita for £4.


----------



## Get Involved (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Has anyone been to the Communion Bar with its curious ecclesiastical theme?



Yes. If you're fundamentally opposed to the idea of somewhere like Camberwell having a swanky place selling £8+ cocktails, you won't enjoy it, but I personally think it's got a lot going for it. There are some questionable elements, like the theme and the related decor (although the muralled toilets are pretty incredible), and they have a rather cringe-inducing cocktail 'inspired by John Healey's tales of alcoholism' which is served in a can of special brew... 
But on the plus side, the cocktails are of a very high quality, the music is always very good, it's table service so no waiting at the bar, and it's theoretically open late (depending on how busy it is). Somewhere to go for a treat every so often, and nice to have the option to do so, I think.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

Get Involved said:


> Yes. If you're fundamentally opposed to the idea of somewhere like Camberwell having a swanky place selling £8+ cocktails, you won't enjoy it, but I personally think it's got a lot going for it. There are some questionable elements, like the theme and the related decor (although the muralled toilets are pretty incredible), and they have a rather cringe-inducing cocktail 'inspired by John Healey's tales of alcoholism' which is served in a can of special brew...
> But on the plus side, the cocktails are of a very high quality, the music is always very good, it's table service so no waiting at the bar, and it's theoretically open late (depending on how busy it is). Somewhere to go for a treat every so often, and nice to have the option to do so, I think.


I've often plugged it on Lambeth Weekender, and always wondered what it was like. Thanks for the update!

In fact, do you mind if I add your review to the Buzz guide?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Has anyone been to the Communion Bar with its curious ecclesiastical theme?


Over described weird cocktails (Grass Arena: Inspired by John Healy's tale of homeless alcoholism and chess - Carlsberg Special Brew, chilly infused Deward's Whisky, home made cranberry syrup & Buckfast tonic wine) and so dark you can't read the menu. The recorded music was blasting to an almost empty room. We left in a grump without ordering anything. 

The programme of live music and spoken word events looks good though, probably need a reason to go there.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Over described weird cocktails (Grass Arena: Inspired by John Healy's tale of homeless alcoholism and chess - Carlsberg Special Brew, chilly infused Deward's Whisky, home made cranberry syrup & Buckfast tonic wine) and so dark you can't read the menu. The recorded music was blasting to an almost empty room. We left in a grump without ordering anything.
> 
> The programme of live music and spoken word events looks good though, probably need a reason to go there.


I'd like to add a bit of that to the review too, if I may!


----------



## Get Involved (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I've often plugged it on Lambeth Weekender, and always wondered what it was like. Thanks for the update!
> 
> In fact, do you mind if I add your review to the Buzz guide?



Sure


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd like to add a bit of that to the review too, if I may!


I'm not recommending it. It was cold, dark, uncomfortable and undrinkable. But I would try again if someone else wanted to go for the live stuff.
Also that bar is not technically in Lambeth, just as Camberwell is not in Brixton.


----------



## Get Involved (Jul 10, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I'm not recommending it. It was cold, dark, uncomfortable and undrinkable. But I would try again if someone else wanted to go for the live stuff.
> Also that bar is not technically in Lambeth, just as Camberwell is not in Brixton.



I'd suggest you give it another go, unless, as I say, you're the sort of person who doesn't enjoy cocktail bars full stop. I'd definitely suggest actually trying a drink there before calling it undrinkable. The rest is subjective I guess, but I personally think the atmosphere is nice - although it does always seem a little empty, so I wonder how well they're actually doing. Another thing to note is that you can order tapas from Angles and Gypsies above to eat in the bar.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a big cocktail fan but found the descriptions off-putting. I want to support the place (regular lunchtime visitor to A&G and often pop round to get takeaway pastries for breakfast) but think it's gone off the boil lately in the restaurant. For example, the chilli sauce is now served in miniscule portions. 
 As I say, I'm holding off til anyone else I know actively wants to go to the bar. Wanna organise an Urban visit?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I'm not recommending it. It was cold, dark, uncomfortable and undrinkable. But I would try again if someone else wanted to go for the live stuff.
> Also that bar is not technically in Lambeth, just as Camberwell is not in Brixton.


Lambeth Weekender also covers Southwark, and Brixton Buzz has always covered bars outside of Brixton


----------



## mango5 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, I just never see it round here


----------



## buscador (Jul 13, 2015)

I hear that the British Queen (corner of Picton St and Brisbane St) has been sold to developers. Not, frankly, a great loss to the pub world, but will be much missed by all the locals who use it.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

buscador said:


> I hear that the British Queen (corner of Picton St and Brisbane St) has been sold to developers. Not, frankly, a great loss to the pub world, but will be much missed by all the locals who use it.


Got any more info on that? 
Lovely looking pub.


----------



## Freddie8 (Jul 14, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> No, it was rarely busy, and it was so quiet during the day that it had stopped opening before 5pm or so quite some time back. I'm not really sure how it can have been 'exactly what the area needed' when most in the area could not have afforded to go there more than very occasionally. Unless what you mean is that the area needed its mostly poor residents to leave and be replaced by people who can afford £10 for a weekday lunch.





Maggot said:


> How do you know how much the local residents can afford?



Well said Maggot.
George & Bill, I happen to know a lot of people living in that area, and most of them are happy to spend £10 (and frequently much more) on lunch. Furthermore if you're unable to do so yourself, quite frankly, you've failed.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> Furthermore if you're unable to do so yourself, quite frankly, you've failed.


Wow, what a stupid remark. Quite frankly, that judgement is a sign of a truly dickish attitude.  Personally I hope that a £10 lunch remains a rarity in Camberwell and that £5-6 remains the norm even in the trendier places.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> Well said Maggot.
> George & Bill, I happen to know a lot of people living in that area, and most of them are happy to spend £10 (and frequently much more) on lunch. Furthermore if you're unable to do so yourself, quite frankly, you've failed.


Wow.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> <snip> most of them are happy to spend £10 <snip> if you're unable to do so yourself, quite frankly, you've failed.


To do what?  To be the type of person who values others by the size of their bank account?  I feel sorry for your parents as I'm sure this was not how they raised you to behave.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> Well said Maggot.
> George & Bill, I happen to know a lot of people living in that area, and most of them are happy to spend £10 (and frequently much more) on lunch. Furthermore if you're unable to do so yourself, quite frankly, you've failed.



Lol! Of course, in a diverse area such as that, I'm sure it will be possible to find people whose lunch budgets range from 30p to £30. I'm also reasonably confident that a typical budget would be well under a tenner. I'm afraid I have to point out that it seems to be CCC which failed - the high-budget lunchers of Southamton Row environs evidently didn't think enough of it. I certainly never felt like I'd failed when I went into one of the huge range of other places in Camberwell where I could get lunch for a fiver or so (or, indeed, when I at a lunch that I'd cooked at home for a few pence).

(Love how Maggot will 'like' a post that supports him, even when it does so via patent absurdity)


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> (Love how Maggot will 'like' a post that supports him, even when it does so via patent absurdity)


 I love how you 'like' that post too!


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I love how you 'like' that post too!



'Liking' a post that is negative towards you is ironic/passive-aggressive. 'Liking' a post which is supportive of something you've said, but also clearly the work of a moron ('if you can't afford to spend £10 on lunch, you've failed'), is just rather pathetic.


----------



## Freddie8 (Jul 15, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> 'Liking' a post that is negative towards you is ironic/passive-aggressive. 'Liking' a post which is supportive of something you've said, but also clearly the work of a moron ('if you can't afford to spend £10 on lunch, you've failed'), is just rather pathetic.


So you actually want to come across as "passive-aggressive", yet accuse me of being a moron, and others of being pathetic.  Well done George & Bill.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> Hi guys, new here, please be gentle


You've settled in quickly.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> So you actually want to come across as "passive-aggressive", yet accuse me of being a moron, and others of being pathetic.  Well done George & Bill.



For me, being passive-aggressive towards someone who has already demonstrated themselves to be an idiot is not really a massive problem.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> 'Liking' a post that is negative towards you is ironic/passive-aggressive. 'Liking' a post which is supportive of something you've said, but also clearly the work of a moron ('if you can't afford to spend £10 on lunch, you've failed'), is just rather pathetic.


Well obviously I liked the bit supporting me, and I 'liked' the last sentence ironically.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Well obviously I liked the bit supporting me, and I 'liked' the last sentence ironically.



So you just love being liked even if you know the person liking you is a dick...


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd like it best of all if people stopped bickering now.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just peered through the whitewash of former woolworths/peacocks to see the back of the building has been removed. Major restructuring going on. Anyone know what for? It's been closed for aaaages.


----------



## Freddie8 (Jul 29, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> So you just love being liked even if you know the person liking you is a dick...


Articulate as ever George & Bill.  Loser.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 30, 2015)

Freddie8 said:


> Articulate as ever George & Bill.  Loser.



If you think my (judiciously deployed) crude language makes me inarticulate, then I guess you're not just hopelessly out-of-touch, but also objectively a moron


----------



## mango5 (Jul 31, 2015)

Has Safa finally bitten the dust? Ten years ago, from the perspective of living in Walworth, it seemed to be one of the best things in Camberwell (along with Tadim).


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Has Safa finally bitten the dust? Ten years ago, from the perspective of living in Walworth, it seemed to be one of the best things in Camberwell (along with Tadim).



Shame if it has.  Was 1st meal we ever had in our current flat as the previous residents had left a takeaway menu behind  It was excellent back then ten years ago, but was a bit shoddy last time I had it.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes. It's definitely gone off the boil lately and seems to be more often closed than open in the evening. Might just be summer holidays though.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just a few days left to respond to the consultation on improvements to Camberwell 'town centre'
http://www.camberwellonline.co.uk/2015/07/proposed-improvements-to-camberwell-town-centre/


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2015)

Joiners Arms was brilliant last night. Great pub, great live music.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Joiners Arms was brilliant last night. Great pub, great live music.


Pretty sure it's just "The Joiners" these days.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Pretty sure it's just "The Joiners" these days.


Their Facebook page says Joiners Arms. https://www.facebook.com/TheJoinersArmsPub

I might be doing some nights there soon.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ah yes, the lag between the Internet and real life. I'm guessing locals won't be looking it up on Facebook. As far as I know you'll be the third Urbanite to be putting on nights there.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 18, 2015)

Not sure if closed, or having major refurb, Safa is all gutted inside. No sign of activity though.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah I peeked under the shutter the other day, floor was up and furniture stacked in a corner so some kind of refurb but not sure if it's going to be Safa2 or summat else.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 26, 2015)

Camberwell's BA illustration students are fundraising for their graduate show with specially brewed beer http://blogs.arts.ac.uk/camberwell/...dia-pale-ale-hits-the-shelves-of-south-london


----------



## buscador (Aug 29, 2015)

Old Dispensary. Obviously a very drunk transwoman, with a pen, has been in the toilets several times recently. I can only think she was not sufficiently inspired by the artwork currently fastened to the toilet door which is of a quality I can only describe as "could have been purchased from the much-lamented Robills, featuring a cat." It's brilliant.

Oh, and the redscouse are currently 2 nil down on an illegal telly feed.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 29, 2015)

buscador said:


> Old Dispensary. Obviously a very drunk transwoman, with a pen, has been in the toilets several times recently. I can only think she was not sufficiently inspired by the artwork currently fastened to the toilet door which is of a quality I can only describe as "could have been purchased from the much-lamented Robills, featuring a cat." It's brilliant.
> 
> Oh, and the redscouse are currently 2 nil down on an illegal telly feed.



Going to miss the Old Dispensary, was in there a fair bit over the last few weeks. Got a job now so don't need a daytime pub. Some right characters you get in there!
Am over the road at The Tiger at the moment.


----------



## buscador (Aug 29, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Going to miss the Old Dispensary, was in there a fair bit over the last few weeks. Got a job now so don't need a daytime pub. Some right characters you get in there!
> Am over the road at The Tiger at the moment.


If you're there for a bit we may drop in. FoD says she needs to go to TFC but then wants more beer.


----------



## buscador (Aug 29, 2015)

BoxRoom If you see a red hat and psychedelic top, accompanied by a dull person in blue hoodie, make yourself known!


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 29, 2015)

buscador said:


> BoxRoom If you see a red hat and psychedelic top, accompanied by a dull person in blue hoodie, make yourself known!


Will keep an eye out!


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 29, 2015)

buscador said:


> BoxRoom If you see a red hat and psychedelic top, accompanied by a dull person in blue hoodie, make yourself known!



Are you in here now? I'm at the back bit looking all intelligent on my computer and I've spotted a red hat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 29, 2015)

Open day at Camberwell Bus Garage on Sat 5 September - more info here

(That's the 1920s building on the south side of Camberwell New Road, not to be confused with the 1950s building on the north side)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Are you in here now? I'm at the back bit looking all intelligent on my computer and I've spotted a red hat.


  Have only just seen your reply - the connection kept cutting out.  As I was the only red hatted person in there as far as I could see - why didn't you say hello? 
We had to resort to reading papers and talking to each other.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Have only just seen your reply - the connection kept cutting out.  As I was the only red hatted person in there as far as I could see - why didn't you say hello?
> We had to resort to reading papers and talking to each other.



Argh! Sorry, I'm a shy old fool.
Next time!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Argh! Sorry, I'm a shy old fool.
> Next time!


Well I don't blame you, we do look a bit odd. Never mind. We don't othen make it to camberwell these days - except rare forays to pick up missed deliveries for the post office and to get supplies from the Turkish supermarket. Both of which seem to be impossible to go to without falling into the old dispensary.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2015)

buscador said:


> BoxRoom If you see a red hat and psychedelic top, accompanied by a dull person in blue hoodie, make yourself known!


I wouldn't describe you as dull. peculiar maybe, but never dull.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wouldn't describe you as dull. peculiar maybe, but never dull.


I saw someone in a blue hoodie when I went out for a ciggy too.
I am useless!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Open day at Camberwell Bus Garage on Sat 5 September - more info here
> 
> (That's the 1920s building on the south side of Camberwell New Road, not to be confused with the 1950s building on the north side)


I think that sounds interesting. I used to live not far from there - but can only remember one garage don't remember it being 1920s is there a pic of it somewhere?
buscador didn't sound impressed til I read out the bit that said:


> Take a ride through the bus wash



This is on the same day as the Cider Bar at LJ.  That might be fun after after a pint or two.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think that sounds interesting. I used to live not far from there - but can only remember one garage don't remember it being 1920s is there a pic of it somewhere?
> buscador didn't sound impressed til I read out the bit that said:
> 
> 
> This is on the same day as the Cider Bar at LJ.  That might be fun after after a pint or two.



This one (between Warner Road and Station Road) is Camberwell bus garage which is the one that's having the open day.  It may be earlier than 1920s now I come to think about it.   The frontage on Camberwell New Road is quite small - there's a doorway big enough for a bus just to the right of this.  








This one (north side of Camberwell New Road) is Walworth Garage - built in the 1950s to replace and on the site of Camberwell tram depot (London Transport had to rename some tram depots when they got converted for buses rather than have two garages with the same name - hence what's now Arriva's garage on Streatham Hill (opposite Telford Avenue) being 'Brixton')


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This one (between Warner Road and Station Road) is Camberwell bus garage which is the one that's having the open day.  It may be earlier than 1920s now I come to think about it.   The frontage on Camberwell New Road is quite small - there's a doorway big enough for a bus just to the right of this.


  Oh thats why I'm confused - I thought that this one looked like a 1950s austerity plain building  
and the other one looked more like an art deco, flat rooved, 1920s building. 

I think there was a lot of bomb damage around the railway lines in the war, hence lots of rebuiding in the 50s.


----------



## han (Aug 30, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Open day at Camberwell Bus Garage on Sat 5 September - more info here
> 
> (That's the 1920s building on the south side of Camberwell New Road, not to be confused with the 1950s building on the north side)


Ace!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think there was a lot of bomb damage around the railway lines in the war, hence lots of rebuiding in the 50s.



Camberwell tram depot got a direct hit from a V1 or V2 in 1944 so was not in the best of condition by the 1950s.  Having said that most of the tram depots got rebuilt in the early 50s for buses.

Camberwell bus garage got bombed in 1940 - the current building is a mix of post-war and older structures - see this picture in the LT Museum collection.  

Having done a little more research, I think you may be right - the Camberwell New Road frontage is probably 1950s.  Some of the structure dates from 1914 (although it was not used as a bus garage until 1919 - it got requisitioned for use by the army)  - the building on Warner Road looks like it could (in part) be the original.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 31, 2015)

That is the kind of attention to detail that I love about your posts! thanks, Puddy_Tat .

buscador still very keen on the idea of going through the bus wash. Hopefully on a bus.

Are you going to the bus garage open day? or the cider bar, or both?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are you going to the bus garage open day? or the cider bar, or both?



dunno really.  maybe the bus thing.  think i'll pass on the cider, thanks


----------



## mango5 (Sep 2, 2015)

mango5 said:


> In other news, continuing the slow decline of once abundant barber/nail bar provision, it looks like there will be an evening/weekend pop-up deli coming soon to the former Queen's nail bar on Camberwell Church Street.



Using modern parlance, there appears to have been a 'pivot' here, with a trendy new restaurant opening in October. They're still raising money if you wanna be part of cool Camberwell  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mikeandollie/mike-and-ollie-45-camberwell-church-street


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Using modern parlance, there appears to have been a 'pivot' here, with a trendy new restaurant opening in October. They're still raising money if you wanna be part of cool Camberwell  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mikeandollie/mike-and-ollie-45-camberwell-church-street


All the on-trend keywords present and correct:

Fusion. Foraging. Craft. Community. Pop Up. Rustic. Organic. etc etc
WHAT WE DO


----------



## mango5 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, my heart did sink. The pigeon hole café is still banging on about selling recycled furniture, though I'm not sure how. Thing is, it's totally possible to be on-trend, premium artisanal, gain support locally AND avoid wankery. The Hill Bakery does this beautifully.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 2, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Using modern parlance, there appears to have been a 'pivot' here, with a trendy new restaurant opening in October. They're still raising money if you wanna be part of cool Camberwell  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mikeandollie/mike-and-ollie-45-camberwell-church-street


I now know everything about Mike but nothing about ollie, he doesn't feature at all. Who is he?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I now know everything about Mike but nothing about ollie, he doesn't feature at all. Who is he?


He's always too busy foraging.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2015)

The kickstarter video appears to show him foraging for apples in the wildlife garden area of Ruskin Park


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2015)

teuchter said:


> The kickstarter video appears to show him foraging for apples in the wildlife garden area of Ruskin Park


if you were skint and living on stavation rations with only the occasional tin of beluga to see you through the day you'd be foraging in ruskin park too.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Why doesn't someone launch an organic artisanal foraging clothing range? 

Now there's a project I'd back on kickstarter.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 3, 2015)

Thinking about going for a meal in Camberwell on Saturday. Where's good for vegetarians these days?


----------



## 3010 (Sep 4, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Thinking about going for a meal in Camberwell on Saturday. Where's good for vegetarians these days?


Zeret Kitchen has a decent selection of vegetarian options: Zeret Kitchen


----------



## golightly (Sep 4, 2015)

3010 said:


> Zeret Kitchen has a decent selection of vegetarian options: Zeret Kitchen


 

Good call. We've had some really good meals here. Not all vegetarian by any means, but plenty of vegetarian dishes to choose. I was thinking of Caravaggio but Zeret Kitchen is much more interesting.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 4, 2015)

There was an Urban meal there last month and a return visit planned in January


----------



## Maggot (Sep 6, 2015)

3010 said:


> Zeret Kitchen has a decent selection of vegetarian options: Zeret Kitchen


Went there last night and it was ace. Had a massive veggie platter between us, and when it looked like we were getting close to finishing it, they brought us some more for free! Very reasonably priced and bumped into poptyping and Scutta there too!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 6, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Went there last night and it was ace. Had a massive veggie platter between us, and when it looked like we were getting close to finishing it, they brought us some more for free! Very reasonably priced and bumped into poptyping and Scutta there too!



They did the same for us too! Delicious.


----------



## 3010 (Sep 6, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Went there last night and it was ace. Had a massive veggie platter between us, and when it looked like we were getting close to finishing it, they brought us some more for free! Very reasonably priced and bumped into poptyping and Scutta there too!


Glad to hear you all enjoyed it. Will have to pop in there again soon myself.


----------



## 3010 (Sep 8, 2015)

According to this (Rightmove - Error) Pure Gym will be the ground floor tenant at the Triangle development going up on Camberwell New Road.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 14, 2015)

Half hour short film from 1963 "the changing face of Camberwell"  Watch The Changing Face of Camberwell 1963


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2015)

I just want to eat Wuli Wuli all the while x


----------



## George & Bill (Sep 14, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I now know everything about Mike but nothing about ollie, he doesn't feature at all. Who is he?



I like how they are taking the name of the old, un-trendy business and applying it to their exciting startup. It's quite a bold move at this stage as nobody has really tried this before, but if it takes off, then in a decade or so we could see - who knows! - former textile wholesalers and import-export businesses on the Kingsland Road being converted into cool bars, but without bothering to take down the signage of their predecessors. (Though I guess Shoreditch will always be a few steps behind Camberwell.)


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2015)

George & Bill said:


> I like how they are taking the name of the old, un-trendy business and applying it to their exciting startup. It's quite a bold move at this stage as nobody has really tried this before, but if it takes off, then in a decade or so we could see - who knows! - former textile wholesalers and import-export businesses on the Kingsland Road being converted into cool bars, but without bothering to take down the signage of their predecessors. (Though I guess Shoreditch will always be a few steps behind Camberwell.)


It's how those crazy dudes at Antic operate. Job Centre – 120-122 Deptford High St, SE8 4NS | 020 8692 6859


----------



## mango5 (Sep 15, 2015)

While I'm not a big fan of Antic I was pleased they decided to restore and rename The Tiger when they uncovered the original tiling underneath the Silver Buckle frontage. The original plan was to call it The Oberon and the marketing referred to 'the king of the fairies".


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 15, 2015)

mango5 said:


> While I'm not a big fan of Antic I was pleased they decided to restore and rename The Tiger when they uncovered the original tiling underneath the Silver Buckle frontage. The original plan was to call it The Oberon and the marketing referred to 'the king of the fairies".


Silver Buckle was so horrible, when I used to live /work in Camberwell I used to be careful just walking past it.

I didn't realise the Tiger was Antic. Its a comfortable pub now and has nice beer.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 18, 2015)

A few bits of news: 

The new library will open in early November.

Mike and Ollie achieved their target by a whisker (it looked like they brought in over 15k on the last day) and work has started.

Camberwell Green is going to be closed from early October until next summer (the farmers' market will move to the newly pedestrianised Datchelor Place from Saturday 10 October, which should be good news for the Pigeon Hole).


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Mike and Ollie achieved their target by a whisker (it looked like they brought in over 15k on the last day) and work has started.


How very Brixton Blog-esque.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

mango5 said:


> While I'm not a big fan of Antic I was pleased they decided to restore and rename The Tiger when they uncovered the original tiling underneath the Silver Buckle frontage. The original plan was to call it The Oberon and the marketing referred to 'the king of the fairies".


For all their sins, Antic are generally very good indeed at this 'making a pub work' thing, and fortunately for them, that model seems to involve minimum expenditure.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 18, 2015)

editor said:


> How very Brixton Blog-esque.


It's a common feature of successful crowdfunding campaigns. If they are well structured and planned they often have a big funder waiting in the wings to top up at the last moment (subject to what has already been pledged).


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

mango5 said:


> It's a common feature of successful crowdfunding campaigns. If they are well structured and planned they often have a big funder waiting in the wings to top up at the last moment (subject to what has already been pledged).


<cynic>
Or Mummy/Daddy/Rich Pals who could have paid it all in the first place
</cynic>


----------



## Get Involved (Sep 21, 2015)

Armani and Abercrombie and Fitch stores on their way to Camberwell Green...if the PR guff around the new 'Camberwell on the Green' development is to be believed: The Art Of Living - Camberwell Green


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2015)

Get Involved said:


> Armani and Abercrombie and Fitch stores on their way to Camberwell Green...if the PR guff around the new 'Camberwell on the Green' development is to be believed: The Art Of Living - Camberwell Green


Oh dear. Abercrombie and Fitch is a truly vile store.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## mango5 (Sep 21, 2015)

Guff is right. I think they're rather imaginative renderings for illustration purposes only.


----------



## se5 (Sep 22, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Guff is right. I think they're rather imaginative renderings for illustration purposes only.



yes they're 'aspirational' or whatever the buzzword is - most likely the shops will be Sainsburys/Tesco/other locals or off licences.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 22, 2015)

Not quite sure why anyone would aspire to these street-market knock-off outlets


----------



## Belushi (Sep 22, 2015)

Get Involved said:


> Armani and Abercrombie and Fitch stores on their way to Camberwell Green...if the PR guff around the new 'Camberwell on the Green' development is to be believed: The Art Of Living - Camberwell Green



Lots of nice young white people too by the look of things


----------



## mango5 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah they edited me out


----------



## se5 (Sep 22, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Lots of nice young white people too by the look of things



Yes seems to be more Surrey than Camberwell - no-one over 30 and no non-white people to be found and no indication of the constant stream of buses passing by


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2015)

se5 said:


> Yes seems to be more Surrey than Camberwell - no-one over 30 and no non-white people to be found and no indication of the constant stream of buses passing by


That's how all the renders of nu-Brixton developments appear.


----------



## 3010 (Sep 29, 2015)

I see that Theo's pizzeria is having a soft launch this Friday and Saturday - it's at the bottom of Grove Lane where Johanssons used to be.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Thought I'd share this (will put on Brixton news too). The How Does It Feel to be Loved crew used to do their South London nights at Canterbury Arms in Brixton. Anyway, I love this night and am hoping they can 'prove themselves' and so continue to hold the night at The Crypt. 

---------------------

Hello!

I'm very very pleased to announce that HDIF has found a new home south of the river, and it's at The Crypt in Camberwell. The venue couldn't be more HDIF - a jazz club in the crypt underneath St Giles' church on Camberwell Church Street, it's a beautiful, atmospheric, and ever so slightly eccentric space which feels like it could have featured on the second side of "Tigermilk". It's 150 capacity, so more of a Buffalo Bar style space then the Canterbury, with a cool dancefloor, lots of interesting nooks and crannies for chatting in, and a great private garden for the smokers.

We have been given TWO CHANCES to prove ourselves. First is Saturday October 3rd and then Saturday November 7th. After that, they'll see how the nights have gone and whether they'd like to make this a regular event. If you'd like to have HDIF south of the river, please support us on these two nights. I can't see many other decent options for a HDIF south, so if this doesn't work out, then I reckon that'll be that.

Guest DJ for the night is Chris Stride.

If you are coming on Saturday, if you could possibly come along earlier rather than later please, that would be fantastic - a jazz club is going to be used to people turning up earlier for gigs, so the sooner we have a nice crowd in the venue, then the happier everyone will be. First impressions always count, of course, and it would be great to start off with a big night.

Usual admission of £4 for members and £6 for non-members. The club will run from 9pm - 2am. Advance tickets are here WeGotTickets - Your Online Box Office - HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE LOVED? AT THE CRYPT - OPENING NIGHT!

Requests please! What would you like to hear on the night?

Plus!

Talking of nights in south London, our little sister club, Great Big Kiss, is holding another Halloween dance party. This year it's at the Windmill, back where we had the first HDIF soul and sixties night in 2009. There's more info about that here - great big kiss, saturday october 31st, the windmill, brixton, halloween special, london, motown, northern soul, girl groups, rock n roll club night

That's it for now. Have a great week, and hope to see you in our new venue on Saturday night!
Ian x


----------



## 3010 (Oct 1, 2015)

The Camberwell Green improvement works are starting on Monday 5th October so the park will be closed till spring/summer 2016. The work involves landscaping, moving the play area, and a new market square. For the new market square they are pedestrianising the southern part of the road on the eastern side of the green. While the work is taking place the Saturday farmers' market will be at Datchelor Place - the newly pedestrianised bit outside the Pigeon Hole Cafe and Flying Fish. More info here: Camberwell Green  | Camberwell Green | Southwark Council


----------



## mango5 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wonder (but don't really care) what the impact will be on car parking? That side of the Green is basically a car park innit.


----------



## se5 (Oct 2, 2015)

Some good news: the new Camberwell library is set to open on 4 November - Camberwell Library set to open in November - Southwark News  - only a year behind schedule and three years after Southwark Council Leader Peter Johns promised a new library by "autumn 2012" (CamberwellOnline Blog)


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 3, 2015)

Theo's pizza place in Camberwell is now open. Peered through the window and they looked proper nice.
I think it's half-price food today too.

Theo's (@TheospizzaLDN) on Twitter

Theo’s Pizzeria: Neapolitan Pizza Comes To Camberwell


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 4, 2015)

There looks like a really nice mural on a building behind The Joiners pub on Denmark Hill. Caught a glimpse of it when I went by but, like a tool, I didn't think to take a pic. Have a rubbish camera on my stupid old phone though so probably just as well.
Did a quick search here to see if anyone has mentioned it before but couldn't see anything.
This feels like a really pointless post. Sorry


----------



## Belushi (Oct 4, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> There looks like a really nice mural on a building behind The Joiners pub on Denmark Hill. Caught a glimpse of it when I went by but, like a tool, I didn't think to take a pic. Have a rubbish camera on my stupid old phone though so probably just as well.
> Did a quick search here to see if anyone has mentioned it before but couldn't see anything.
> This feels like a really pointless post. Sorry



There's nothing pointless about murals  boohoo


----------



## Belushi (Oct 4, 2015)

Was it this one BoxRoom 

Hokusai Wave Mural mural, Camberwell | London Mural Preservation Society


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 4, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Was it this one BoxRoom
> 
> Hokusai Wave Mural mural, Camberwell | London Mural Preservation Society



No it's not that one, but I really like that one. Was not long ago restored after there was an explosion by it  Went by it today also and it looks great still.

The one I saw was behind the Joiners pub past the end of Coldharbour Lane down a bit from GX Gallery. Will try to get a pic when I next go by


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 4, 2015)

This is how it looks now:


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 4, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> This is how it looks now:
> View attachment 77646



That mural is one of my fave things about Camberwell.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> This is how it looks now:
> View attachment 77646


I helped to paint the original of that.


----------



## prunus (Oct 4, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I helped to paint the original of that.



Wow, you're looking great for your age!


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 9, 2015)

Here's the one I was talking about! Just saw it randomly pop up on Twitter:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm really enjoying reading _The Paying Guests_ by Sarah Waters - as it is set on Champion Hill in 1922.


----------



## 3010 (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone remember this from last year: Most expensive garage in Britain sold for £550,000
A planning application has been put in part demolish and build a 2 storey, 1 bedroom house: 15/AP/3663	 |			  Partial demolition of existing vacant garage and construction of x1-bed, 2-storey house				  |																		 GARAGE REAR OF 34 PECKHAM ROAD, LONDON, SE5 8QA
Looking through the documents, the initial plans were for a 3 storey, 2 bedroom house, but pre-planning feedback indicated that would be rejected so they reduced by 1 storey. Architects are Carl Turner who did Slip House in Brixton. I like the slatted timber design, but considering the garage cost £550k and will probably cost another couple of hundred to demolish and build the new house, I can't see them making much/any money on it as a 1 bed house (albeit a large one at 85sqm).


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah you could easily do 2 bedrooms in that space. CTA are also behind Pop Brixton btw.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 13, 2015)

New café opening up on the corner of Camberwell New Road and Warner Road. Used to be Top Snaps and I thought they were just refurbishing.
Can't find any details on the new place/people. Anyone know anything about this? Could be really handy for me.


Also when did Eroma close and open as a Mediterranean something something, I forget what it's called now.

And the card shop in Butterfly Walk has closed now 
On the plus side I've gone a few days now of not being asked if I have internet at home by Talk Talk zombies.

Not exciting news but it's Camberwell News innit 

ETA: Sorry, I used the word "now" too much there. Will stop that now.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hooray also for not being asked 'do you have Internet at home?' every time you use Butterfly Walk as a direct cut through from the bus stop avoiding the clogged bits of Camberwell Church Street. 
In other good news, the cycle geek gatherings at Cycle PS have gone indoors for the winter and no longer take up the whole pavement outside. 
/grumpy


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2015)

Went to the Camberwell Arms for food a couple of days ago.

It was nice enough but didn't really seem to justify pricing much above regular pub food.


----------



## 3010 (Oct 19, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Went to the Camberwell Arms for food a couple of days ago.
> 
> It was nice enough but didn't really seem to justify pricing much above regular pub food.


Speaking of the Camberwell Arms, it has just won the Observer Food Monthly best Sunday lunch award: OFM Awards 2015 best Sunday lunch: The Camberwell Arms


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 21, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Went to the Camberwell Arms for food a couple of days ago.
> 
> It was nice enough but didn't really seem to justify pricing much above regular pub food.


The menu is markedly different from regular pub food though. It's not just priced for niceness, the menu changes significantly every day.

In other foodie news, here's a bit of background promo puffery about Theo (new pizza place by the Hermits Cave).

Also Mike (no Ollie) is running a competition asking for suggestions for a name for the new restaurant (win dinner for four).  Opening menu appears to be a "small selection of charcoal-grilled meat, fish and vegetables" along with hand-made bread.  Along with his oft-mentioned "seasonal foraged cocktails" and "natural wine" it sounds like a poncey version of FM Mangal with added home-brew.


----------



## 3010 (Oct 22, 2015)

mango5 said:


>


I quite liked the original name of Queens shown in the drawing - it would have been good to reuse the name of the old nail shop as a link to the past. My suggestion would be 'Where's Ollie?' as, as others have noticed, he doesn't seem to feature at all except in the 'Mike + Ollie' name.
In other news I have read on Camberwellonline that the old House cafe/gallery will be reopening as 'Lumberjack' cafe - see bottom of this page: Communities - The Well Community Church . It is a joint venture between The Wells Trust and London Reclaimed which is a local charity training young people to be carpenters and furniture makers: London Reclaimed - bespoke furniture & reclaimed timber.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 4, 2015)

New Camberwell Library opened today, at last. It's really nice in there.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 4, 2015)

Good book that


----------



## clandestino (Nov 4, 2015)

We've got the second of our two try-out nights at The Crypt in Camberwell on Saturday night. Come along if you fancy a night of indie pop and northern soul dancing. Our guest DJs are The Wave Pictures. 

A bit more info here:

Sat Nov 7th - The Wave Pictures DJ at How Does It Feel To Be Loved? at The Crypt in Camberwell


----------



## 3010 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just seen that they have decided on the name for the Mike + Ollie restaurant - it's to be called Queen's which is the original name they used on their plans. Opening on Thursday 19th November and website is here: Additional tickets


----------



## mango5 (Nov 10, 2015)

clandestino said:


> We've got the second of our two try-out nights at The Crypt in Camberwell on Saturday night. Come along if you fancy a night of indie pop and northern soul dancing. Our guest DJs are The Wave Pictures.
> 
> A bit more info here:
> 
> Sat Nov 7th - The Wave Pictures DJ at How Does It Feel To Be Loved? at The Crypt in Camberwell


Seven of us went along and had a lot of fun 
Hope you are accepted/want to go back


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Seven of us went along and had a lot of fun
> Hope you are accepted/want to go back



I'm up for it if they are. I'll hear soon apparently. It was a fun night!


----------



## mango5 (Nov 10, 2015)

3010 said:


> Just seen that they have decided on the name for the Mike + Ollie restaurant - it's to be called Queen's which is the original name they used on their plans. Opening on Thursday 19th November and website is here: Additional tickets


Nail bar heritage branding


----------



## George & Bill (Nov 10, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Nail bar heritage branding



But given the wider social and economic resonances that the replacement of a nail bar with an upmarket restaurant can't help but have, I can't quite help but see this as a slightly distasteful piece of cultural appropriation.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2015)

Just found a photo of the White Woman of Camberwell...sadly not seen now for a long time... hope shes okay....






accompanies with "her name was Alison, she had a gentle manner, spoke in a polite, child-like voice, and had been traumatised by some kind of serious assault"


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2015)

Someone on the internet found this ace poem about Denmark Hill.








> I've just found this ditty cut out of a newspaper and tucked inside one of the Folklore Society's library holdings. It's dated, but it isn't clear what paper it came from.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2015)

I have just learnt the word "carking".

the definition of carking


----------



## ska invita (Dec 2, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Someone on the internet found this ace poem about Denmark Hill.


it is a nice spot tbf


----------



## se5 (Dec 4, 2015)

I see that the new pizza restaurant where Johannsons used to be is featured on the Time Out website Theo's Pizzeria


----------



## mango5 (Dec 4, 2015)

Have you tried it? I wanted to like it but the habanero pizza was pretty mild and very chewy.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2015)

'Chewy' is not an adjective that should ever be used to describe pizza.


----------



## 3010 (Dec 11, 2015)

It doesn't look promising for the Bakerloo line tube extension to Camberwell and Peckham, but a possibility of getting a new train station in Camberwell: Bakerloo line extension: TfL favours Lewisham via Old Kent Road


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 11, 2015)

quelle surprise. If it's funded by development there's way more scope for that on the Kent road version.


----------



## pashe (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi all...first time posting on here. 

I moved to London full time about 6 months ago and one Friday evening while having an explore around Camberwell I dropped into the Nags Head on Camberwell Road. Unlike most of the places I had seen at that point in London it seemed to be full of characters, with a generally friendly, local vibe. I've been a couple of times since whenever I've been in the area and even though it may look tough at a first glance it's a really nice place with decent people, mostly keen for a chat, a laugh. 

I called in last week and found out that the guy who runs the pub, Bill (who also lives upstairs) has been served an eviction notice. Has not missed a rent payment, always paid rates etc. I found this planning notice:

15/AP/4839	 |			  Conversion of the ground floor/basement from an existing A4 public house to A1/A3/A4 use with an infill extension to the rear. The existing first floor ancillary accommodation will be made an independent C3 residential with a mansard roof extension above and an additional residential unit, together creating one 3 bedroom / 5 person unit and one 2 bedroom / 4 person unit.				  |																		 THE NAGS HEAD, 242 CAMBERWELL ROAD, LONDON, SE5 0DP

And it seems pretty clear that the landlord wants to bulldoze it down and turn it into another soulless block of flats. 

I can't claim that I have a major connection to the place myself as I have only been there a handful of times but I can see how important it is for a lot of people in the area, most of whom are running out of places to go as places shut down one after another. Old people that live on their own go there during the day, they might nurse one or two half pints over the course of a few hours and they get to have a chat with other people. One of the ladies working behind the bar has been there for more than 20 years. Bill himself has run and lived at the pub for about 25 years. It has the most diverse group of people I've seen anywhere in London - all races, colours, ages mix and seem to get along just fine.

If anyone has the time or inclination to lodge an objection above it may just help to get this planning application refused. It's really easy to submit an objection online, and I think if there is a certain number of objections the council have to take them seriously.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## mango5 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm doing a 'Elephant, Walworth and Camberwell alternative history walk' tomorrow, cobbled together from various sources (notably Past Tense material).  Meet at noon on the pavement outside La Bodeguita in the Elephant Shopping centre.  We'll be in the pub (Hermit's Cave by 3ish).  All welcome


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

What is going on in Camberwell? Cops everywhere and the Air Ambulance has impressively landed on Camberwell Green


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## 3010 (Jan 8, 2016)

In other less exciting news, I noticed that a new coffee shop opened in December in place of the Sun Café in Havil Street. Has anyone tried it yet? Hopefully this will be more successful than Sun Café which started off well with some really interesting pizza choices but then changed hands and went downhill in quality. The location is a pretty tucked away so not sure how much passing traffic they will get which may have been why Sun Cafe struggled? It's called Brewbird and their website is here: Brewbird Artisan Coffee - helping socially excluded people back to work
Another social enterprise coffee shop due to open in January is Lumberjack in the old House site on Camberwell Church Street: Lumberjack Homepage - Lumberjack
I see that the 'Lebanese Mix Grill' has rebranded more in line with it's sister site 'Falafel & Shawarma' - I think it is now called 'Kofte & Shish' or something along those lines.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 81784



Was it for practise do you think? A&E is only just up the road and Camberwell Green is all cordoned off for the regeneration thing they're doing.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 8, 2016)

3010 said:


> In other less exciting news, I noticed that a new coffee shop opened in December in place of the Sun Café in Havil Street. Has anyone tried it yet? Hopefully this will be more successful than Sun Café which started off well with some really interesting pizza choices but then changed hands and went downhill in quality. The location is a pretty tucked away so not sure how much passing traffic they will get which may have been why Sun Cafe struggled? It's called Brewbird and their website is here: Brewbird Artisan Coffee - helping socially excluded people back to work
> Another social enterprise coffee shop due to open in January is Lumberjack in the old House site on Camberwell Church Street: Lumberjack Homepage - Lumberjack
> I see that the 'Lebanese Mix Grill' has rebranded more in line with it's sister site 'Falafel & Shawarma' - I think it is now called 'Kofte & Shish' or something along those lines.


Good summary


----------



## mango5 (Jan 9, 2016)

Oregano Leaf pizza place is moving into the former Safa premises


----------



## mango5 (Jan 10, 2016)

.15 Feb 3-5pm: Camberwell CAN Meeting  at Cambridge House.


> This is a chance to include people who might not have made it to the initial meeting, share news, discuss local issues and identify opportunities for social action in Camberwell. Please feel free to pass this on to Any groups or individuals you think would be interested in finding out more about getting involved in Camberwell CAN.
> 
> At our last meeting a number of issues relevant to Camberwell were identified. We would like to choose one of these to focus on in the next meeting. Please e-mail me with your preference by Monday 8th February. The options are:
> ·		 Digital Inclusion
> ...


Afternoon timing less than ideal. I'll try to go. Anyone up for a Camberwell Urbs civic pint after? 

Camberwell CAN Meeting


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 10, 2016)

mango5 said:


> .15 Feb 3-5pm: Camberwell CAN Meeting  at Cambridge House.
> 
> Afternoon timing less than ideal. I'll try to go. Anyone up for a Camberwell Urbs civic pint after?
> 
> Camberwell CAN Meeting


Tentatively up for the pint, won't be able to make the meeting but could meet at a Camberwell pub from around 5.20ish.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 18, 2016)

Probably a stupid question but does anyone know of any free parking near Kings? It would be for tomorrow from 9am until 3pm.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 18, 2016)

How near? I have some spare permits for the Brunswick Park area. I think folk have discussed this before and Morrisons car park was suggested. I don't drive so didn't retain the information.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks but I bussed it as I usually do.


----------



## se5 (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone know what has happened to the Bear pub? It seems to have been closed for the past two weeks or so and I was wondering if this was a permanent thing or just for a refurb ?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 27, 2016)

se5 said:


> Anyone know what has happened to the Bear pub? It seems to have been closed for the past two weeks or so and I was wondering if this was a permanent thing or just for a refurb ?



Aye, after hearing the lease was running out, or somesuch, in still a good few months or so to go, it was a surprise to all of us scattered locals that it got sold.
Still going to be a pub and the new owners are on record (not on Wikipedia so can't verify the truth of hearsay) of saying that it will reopen in March.
There's so much potential in that pub, especially in light of the plans to increase trade and whatnot in the nearby arches, that I was secretly hoping I'd come in to a few bob so I could buy it (despite my immense lack of experience).
When the fellow who was in charge of the Sunday lunches was too ill to manage them any more it was just a sorry state. Why they couldn't have got someone else to do it is a mystery, Sundays used to be absolutely packed.
If the new owners do good enough food they'll be made.


----------



## Get Involved (Jan 28, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> Aye, after hearing the lease was running out, or somesuch, in still a good few months or so to go, it was a surprise to all of us scattered locals that it got sold.
> Still going to be a pub and the new owners are on record (not on Wikipedia so can't verify the truth of hearsay) of saying that it will reopen in March.
> There's so much potential in that pub, especially in light of the plans to increase trade and whatnot in the nearby arches, that I was secretly hoping I'd come in to a few bob so I could buy it (despite my immense lack of experience).
> When the fellow who was in charge of the Sunday lunches was too ill to manage them any more it was just a sorry state. Why they couldn't have got someone else to do it is a mystery, Sundays used to be absolutely packed.
> If the new owners do good enough food they'll be made.



I have read elsewhere that the people behind The Fox in Haggerston are taking it over. Don't know if true. The Fox, E8 - Craft Beer House, 372 Kingsland Road, Haggerston, London


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 29, 2016)

Get Involved said:


> I have read elsewhere that the people behind The Fox in Haggerston are taking it over. Don't know if true. The Fox, E8 - Craft Beer House, 372 Kingsland Road, Haggerston, London


That rings a bell.

Well, scaffolding is up at The Bear now. Progress is progressing.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 13, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Oregano Leaf pizza place is moving into the former Safa premises


Not sure where I got this idea from. The new sign says "Shanghai Taste"  
Oh, and the CAN meeting has been postponed to 30th March due to lack of interest


----------



## Maharani (Feb 15, 2016)

Please advise on good hairdressers in Camberwell. I want to go from long to very short so it's drastic and I want a mod cut so I need somewhere that knows about these sorts of cuts. 

Has anyone used the salon next to Kings hospital?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Please advise on good hairdressers in Camberwell. I want to go from long to very short so it's drastic and I want a mod cut so I need somewhere that knows about these sorts of cuts.
> 
> Has anyone used the salon next to Kings hospital?


Years ago, I tried quite a few of the Camberwell hairdressers. I'd always say "I don't want to look like a housewife, I want it dykey at the back and femme at the front."  Chat was always very stilted and I always ended up looking like a camberwell housewife.  Mind that was 20 years ago. 

Good luck with the hairdo!


----------



## bimble (Feb 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Please advise on good hairdressers


can't help because i've got weaslaphobia. Which I only discovered recently is an actual word for fear of hairdressers, which i've suffered from since i was about 8.


----------



## 3010 (Feb 17, 2016)

Good to see Stormbird on the list of best South London craft beer pubs:
Top 10 craft beer pubs in south London


----------



## mango5 (Feb 20, 2016)

Which caff would y'all recommend for a breakfast fry up? Jungle Grill, Brunchies, Rock Steady Eddie's? Somewhere else? Does Love Walk café do an FEB? Not looking for trendy Spanglish or Eggs Florentine.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2016)

Eddies, for pure character


----------



## boohoo (Feb 21, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Eddies, for pure character



Pure characters!


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Does Love Walk café do an FEB? Not looking for trendy Spanglish or Eggs Florentine.


Yeah it does, very tasty with big fat actual mushrooms (not those silly little sliced things). BUT, for proper servings of emergency hangover FEB you need to walk down ten minutes to Loughborough Junction & go to Sem's cafe.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

Joiners Arms was rammed last night for a friend's birthday. Great to see such a fine pub so full of old school Brixtonites!


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2016)

Looked really busy when I went past on Friday as well.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 21, 2016)

That's two exes I've seen at The Tiger now. 1st was an ex-girlfriend and now an ex-boss.
Might down the rest of this booze and leg it.
Cool story, yeah.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

Junction/Joiners last night: Saturday night east of Brixton: live bands at the Joiners Arms and The Junction, Camberwell, SE5


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 24, 2016)

Update on The Bear:


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 26, 2016)

Cheeky fuckers!


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 28, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Which caff would y'all recommend for a breakfast fry up? Jungle Grill, Brunchies, Rock Steady Eddie's? Somewhere else? Does Love Walk café do an FEB? Not looking for trendy Spanglish or Eggs Florentine.


Johnnie's Cafe, corner of Kenbury Street and Coldharbour Lane, a seriously good caff.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 3, 2016)

Forget the tube - Camberwell could benefit from re-opening of mainline 'ghost station' - Southwark News


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

This thread has experienced involuntary relocation, proposed on a Peckham thread in the Brixton forum. 
You may wish to contribute local chat here  The real Camberwell thread


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Forget the tube - Camberwell could benefit from re-opening of mainline 'ghost station' - Southwark News


Interesting that Boris is keen on a new station for Myatts Fields (for that is who it would serve almost exclusively) on the site of the old Camberwell Station (closed 1916) and yet is completely set against an Overground Station on the site of the East Brixton Station (closed 1975). 
Not opposed in principle to a Camberwell Station - but I would call ito question whether the old station site is suitable, unless the prime reason is to serve well-healed commuters.

There is also the overcrowding issue to consider. Those who post on the Loughborough Junction threads are always moaning that people can't get on the trains in the rush hour. Presumably it would be even worse at Camberwell. 

When the original Camberwell Station was opened in 1862 Camberwell was a country village, not a densely populated area (and now becoming more so).

I reckon the reason the station closed fairly early on was partly due to the (first) war but also because the popular transport interchanges became established some way off from the station's location.  Denmark Hill is a good walk away, so the station is not very accessible to passengers alighting in what we currently call "Cambewell Green".

Full details historical here (sorry if |I am repeating someone's earlier post)
Disused Stations: Camberwell Station


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Interesting that Boris is keen on a new station for Myatts Fields (for that is who it would serve almost exclusively) on the site of the old Camberwell Station (closed 1916) and yet is completely set against an Overground Station on the site of the East Brixton Station (closed 1975).
> Not opposed in principle to a Camberwell Station - but I would call ito question whether the old station site is suitable, unless the prime reason is to serve well-healed commuters.
> 
> There is also the overcrowding issue to consider. Those who post on the Loughborough Junction threads are always moaning that people can't get on the trains in the rush hour. Presumably it would be even worse at Camberwell.
> ...


It does seem odd that the station has remained closed for so long,.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> There is also the overcrowding issue to consider. Those who post on the Loughborough Junction threads are always moaning that people can't get on the trains in the rush hour. Presumably it would be even worse at Camberwell.



For that reason alone it would require rail authorities to admit Thameslink is currently over capacity at rush hours (something that currently seems to be a problem for them), before anything could reopen at Camberwell.

Why would it only serve people from Myatt's Fields? Plenty of people would live within a 10-minute walk of that station on the Camberwell Green side, including all the new flats going up over there


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


>


Is this a renamed pub?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Is this a renamed pub?


No, same name, new owners. They're working hard to do the place up at the moment. It really needed a lot of work doing to it, I feared the electrics every time I went in there for one thing.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> No, same name, new owners. They're working hard to do the place up at the moment. It really needed a lot of work doing to it, I feared the electrics every time I went in there for one thing.


I've got really confused with some of the pub renamings around Camberwell in the last couple of years.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> I've got really confused with some of the pub renamings around Camberwell in the last couple of years.


Was just reminded of Antic wanting to rename The Silver Buckle "Oberon". Until, rather luckily, they uncovered "The Tiger" underneath all the shit. Lucky escape.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> Was just reminded of Antic wanting to rename The Silver Buckle "Oberon". Until, rather luckily, they uncovered "The Tiger" underneath all the shit. Lucky escape.


I think it's much nicer now than when it was the Silver Buckle. Love them or hate them, Antic definitely know how to run a successful pub.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 14, 2016)

But aren't exactly famous for paying invoices on time (allegedly).


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> But aren't exactly famous for paying invoices on time (allegedly).


I can't comment on that but will agree that they're not universally popular.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> I think it's much nicer now than when it was the Silver Buckle. Love them or hate them, Antic definitely know how to run a successful pub.



So much better now it's The Tiger. Love my weekend visits doing some work, watching the world go by, being envious of other peoples food etc.
Was far too scared to set foot in The Silver Buckle, it gave me the fear.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Is this a renamed pub?


It's been the Bear for at least 8 years.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2016)

Maggot said:


> It's been the Bear for at least 8 years.


A lot of my Camberwell references are stuck in the late 90s when I went to college there!


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)

Maggot said:


> It's been the Bear for at least 8 years.


Do you know what it was called before? I've just failed at Google.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2016)

Something with station in the name. Hotel? Tavern?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 14, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> Do you know what it was called before? I've just failed at Google.



I seem to remember it was called jack beards for a bit, not to be confusd with the other jack beards which is now amarylis


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks, people!
It looks like it was indeed Jack Beard's, Station Hotel and Station Tavern.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

Phew, we've returned from the wilds. I thought I was having some sort of birthday-celebration-related hallucination!  Here's something I contributed earlier.



			
				me said:
			
		

> Cool Cats' café is under new management with a shit name and promising new set up. Daytime looks family friendly, with activities like Carnival costume making. There is Caribbean food served at in the evenings it's a bar. It's just getting started so things may change. The shit name is 'desirable designs' I hope they think again.


. Replies can be found here The real Camberwell thread


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice to see you back where you belong mango5


----------



## golightly (Mar 14, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> Cheeky fuckers!




Someone's just locked their bike to this rack while it is still cut. I wonder if the bike will still be there when they get back?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 14, 2016)

golightly said:


> Someone's just locked their bike to this rack while it is still cut. I wonder if the bike will still be there when they get back?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

goldengraham said:


> Why would it only serve people from Myatt's Fields? Plenty of people would live within a 10-minute walk of that station on the Camberwell Green side, including all the new flats going up over there


My argument is that it is blocked from approach from the east (i.e. "Camberwell Green" shopping centre) by a large industrial zone with no through roads.

Also the railway line itself forms a barrier, making access circuitous for the Myatts Fields side.

It remains to be seen how well those off-plan flats are going going to be occupied by the way. The rents they are going to be asked they might be walking to work!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2016)

editor said:


> It does seem odd that the station has remained closed for so long,.


Maybe you need to watch that excellent documentary by Ian Hislop about Dr Beeching. Can't see Dr Beeching resurrecting stations already closed.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2016)

Reopening Camberwell station would benefit a lot of people, especially if it had platforms on all four lines so it could take advantage of services coming via Denmark Hill as well as the Wimbledon loop trains. I'm not sure if the Denmark Hill trains are as badly crowded as the Wimbledon ones in the morning but if they aren't, then a lot of people who currently use LJ station would probably walk down to Camberwell.

And it would be a much shorter walk from "central" Camberwell than Denmark Hill is.

Selfishly, I don't mind too much if it stays closed because it's quite nice to have a speedy non-stop run from LJ to Elephant.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure if the Denmark Hill trains are as badly crowded as the Wimbledon ones in the morning


They are. Being unable to board the 08:39 is not uncommon.
(woo triple negative!)


----------



## mango5 (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks like the gift of the old fire station on Peckham Road means South London Gallery has taken on a huge refurb project. Promotion starts here. At least it's not student accommodation. The Art college seems to have gobbled up almost every big building on that stretch of road.
See inside... Sorry can't find a non-farcebook link to the video


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2016)

in Burgess park the other day..


----------



## mango5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Programme for Camberwell free film festival 31st March to 10th April


----------



## mango5 (Mar 24, 2016)

Angels and Gypsies has closed indefinitely. Not sure what this means for the Communion Bar but the Church Street hotel is still operating.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 24, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Angels and Gypsies has closed indefinitely. Not sure what this means for the Communion Bar but the Church Street hotel is still operating.



They've gone on to focus on events and venue hire, alas. We only went there for the first time recently and couldn't afford to go there again any time soon but we really enjoyed what we had. My gf is thinking of building a shrine to the cheese board 

Home Page



> Having had 6 wonderful years of bringing our passion for creative, seasonal tapas to our intimate restaurant we have decided to focus our expertise in hosting special events. We will no longer be operating as a seven day a week restaurant , but will be working closely with our catering partners, Church Street Hotel, and Communion Bar in providing a warm intimate venue for private events, functions, wedding receptions and venue hire.
> 
> We would like to thank all our loyal customers for their support over the years, and look forward to hosting many more special events to come. ‎


----------



## mango5 (Mar 30, 2016)

SE5 Jumble trail


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Benefit at the lovely Joiners on Saturday: Cajun & Country benefit for Save Lambeth Libraries, Sat 23rd April


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Angels and Gypsies has closed indefinitely. Not sure what this means for the Communion Bar but the Church Street hotel is still operating.


The Communion Bar had the most bonkers blurb on their website. They got quite carried away with the ecclesiastical theme!


----------



## mango5 (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks like The Bear has reopened. Anyone been inside?


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 23, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Looks like The Bear has reopened. Anyone been inside?



Yep, nipped in today. Early days but am hopeful. Really too early to report but it looks and smells fresh and new 
Not doing food just yet, will wait and see how it settles in.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 2, 2016)

One group of people in Camberwell are in trouble for over-enthusiastically celebrating their enslavement by the ethnic majority:

Leader of controversial Camberwell church says critics will be subject to ‘fire of God’  (click for more)


----------



## mango5 (May 2, 2016)

se5 said:


> Cage fighting in Camberwell - whatever next? http://www.southwarknews.co.uk/00,news,22758,440,00.htm


Sadly this old article has moved, but the cage fighting was definitely a "strange thing".  There seem to be three different groups shouting at G_d within a hundred yards of my flat most Sundays. It usually starts around 10 and done by 4 so I don't really understand why the neighbours complain. Some people in my block will be delighted by that fine


----------



## editor (May 6, 2016)

Massive street fight in Camberwell Green






Terror on streets of London as 'mass teen knife fight' breaks out


----------



## boohoo (May 6, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Angels and Gypsies has closed indefinitely. Not sure what this means for the Communion Bar but the Church Street hotel is still operating.



I can ask?


----------



## BoxRoom (May 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Massive street fight in Camberwell Green
> 
> Terror on streets of London as 'mass teen knife fight' breaks out



I was over the other side of the road when that happened. Didn't see the two lads getting stabbity at each other as there was a bus in the way. Was a bunch of schoolkids, still in their uniforms, running about and then a few girls were shrieking a bit.
Police turned up really swiftly, cordoned off the area, more police turned up and an ambulance and were all gone around 10 mins later.


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Massive street fight in Camberwell Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the truth would appear to be that two young men were fighting, surrounded by a crowd. That was in the very last line of the report and bears no resemblance to the headline!


----------



## mango5 (May 6, 2016)

I was passing through around that time and noticed nothing. There was a similar incident in Peckham last week. Small scale ruck with stabbing and ambulance but big crowd of rubberneckers. Several people separately  told me it was almost a weekly occurrence lately. When I asked if they knew the story behind it each of them just shrugged and said "Peckham, innit"  it did seem to get people talking to strangers though, blitz spirit I s'pose.


----------



## mango5 (May 6, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I can ask?


No need. Question answered on website and thread


----------



## mango5 (May 6, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> I was over the other side of the road when that happened. Didn't see the two lads getting stabbity at each other as there was a bus in the way. Was a bunch of schoolkids, still in their uniforms, running about and then a few girls were shrieking a bit.
> Police turned up really swiftly, cordoned off the area, more police turned up and an ambulance and were all gone around 10 mins later.


Sounds almost routine at the moment


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 7, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> I was over the other side of the road when that happened. Didn't see the two lads getting stabbity at each other as there was a bus in the way. Was a bunch of schoolkids, still in their uniforms, running about and then a few girls were shrieking a bit.
> Police turned up really swiftly, cordoned off the area, more police turned up and an ambulance and were all gone around 10 mins later.


I heard from someone who was in Camberwell, that it was school girls no knives and the only injury was hair being pulled out. Was that a different incident?


----------



## BoxRoom (May 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I heard from someone who was in Camberwell, that it was school girls no knives and the only injury was hair being pulled out. Was that a different incident?


I don't know, I just assumed it was lads. Spoke to a couple or barlords from The Tiger asking what was going on and they said they did this yesterday too.
I saw blood on the pavement after it had all cleared when I walked up the road, if it was hair pulling then it was a bad one!


----------



## mango5 (May 11, 2016)

Maloko makeover is great


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 11, 2016)

'put love into everything you do'


----------



## se5 (May 14, 2016)

Hmm Time Out have produced a trying too hard to be funny piece about Camberwell: Nine things you'll know if you live in Camberwell: Nine things you'll know if you live in Camberwell


----------



## editor (May 14, 2016)

se5 said:


> Hmm Time Out have produced a trying too hard to be funny piece about Camberwell: Nine things you'll know if you live in Camberwell: Nine things you'll know if you live in Camberwell


It's another of their awful content-lite clickbait drivel. They can't even be arsed to take their own photos.


----------



## mango5 (May 14, 2016)

Good grief


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 15, 2016)

Temple of Bacchus (off licence) to become a Vape Cafe!? E-cigarette specialist apparently...not open yet.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 15, 2016)

Cold Harbour said:


> Temple of Bacchus (off licence) to become a Vape Cafe!? E-cigarette specialist apparently...not open yet.


Yeah, I saw that. I always quite liked Bacchus, shame it's gone.
Wonder how the vape cafe will do, no idea how that'll go down in Camberwell.

Johnnies Cafe now serves booze!


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2016)

Cold Harbour said:


> Temple of Bacchus (off licence) to become a Vape Cafe!? E-cigarette specialist apparently...not open yet.



A brilliant offy name that I remember years after leaving London. Sad to hear its going.


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2016)

Is Rock Steady Eddie's still there?

The owner once helped me out when someone once tried to steal my mobile off me.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 15, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Is Rock Steady Eddie's still there?
> 
> The owner once helped me out when someone once tried to steal my mobile off me.


Yeah, still there


----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2016)

If it's the same guy - possibly Turkish - give him a tip from me next time you buy a brew.


----------



## uk benzo (May 15, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> Yeah, still there



When I had my appendix out at kch in 1997, the first thing I did when I got discharged was go to Rock Steady Eddys for a steak, peas and chips with a massive quantity of gravy.


----------



## mango5 (May 19, 2016)

Camberwell Society AGM is happening in Angels and Gypsies right now. I'm not a member but saw it as I went past. Does anyone here keep up with that lot?


----------



## Maggot (May 20, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Which caff would y'all recommend for a breakfast fry up? Jungle Grill, Brunchies, Rock Steady Eddie's? Somewhere else? Does Love Walk café do an FEB? Not looking for trendy Spanglish or Eggs Florentine.


My lurker friend recommends Brunchies.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 20, 2016)

Maggot said:


> My lurker friend recommends Brunchies.


love brunchies they are so accommodating and friendly in there
last few times I've been around its been closed....might have been sundays though that I was there


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 22, 2016)

Someone on Facebook said that Angels and Gypsies has closed, at least as a restaurant. Is that right?


----------



## mango5 (May 22, 2016)

Yes. See post 1342


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 22, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Yes. See post 1342


Oh yeah. 

It wasn't facebook where I saw it, it was this thread!


----------



## mango5 (May 23, 2016)

3 observations...

There's a new "Arti-Deli" on Coldharbour Lane. I'm not sure it's more than an overconfident fairly standard sandwich bar at the moment, but it's early days. 
There's some new street art near GX Gallery. Not sure about it 


I had 10 minutes to wait for a bus on the main drag outside Butterfly Walk. This year's tearful "I'm pregnant, give me money" woman was doing great business. I saw two people go to the cashpoint to get money for her   When she approached me I mentioned we had had the same conversation last week and a couple of weeks before that (and before that), she was quite grumpy and growled "look at my belly  "  I don't think it's any different.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2016)

mango5 said:


> 3 observations...
> 
> There's a new "Arti-Deli" on Coldharbour Lane. I'm not sure it's more than an overconfident fairly standard sandwich bar at the moment, but it's early days.


Does the 'arti' bit (_please God, no_) stand for artisinal?


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> love brunchies they are so accommodating and friendly in there
> last few times I've been around its been closed....might have been sundays though that I was there


We were some of their first customers when they opened and we still get recognised  Lovely people


----------



## mango5 (May 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Does the 'arti' bit (_please God, no_) stand for artisinal?


No it's Art. There are stained paintbrushes in jars on the tables, I'm guessing for 'vibe'. And there was a sign for some kind of creative evening where you pay some money and they do the rest, ie give you a glass of wine and some art materials to fiddle with. Reassuringly, it's OK if all you do is "some colouring". As far as I can tell, it's not an actual art or craft class. 
The whole place confused me. The deli bit seems to consist of some meringues, tea bags and craft beer. The menu was mostly cheese or meat sandwiches (I was there around 4.30pm). There was also a hot meal. I didn't see any cake or veggie stuff, though I might have missed it. I was pleased they don't appear to be also selling the furniture.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gentrification spreads from Peckham


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 2, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Gentrification spreads from Peckham




That seems like quite a gratuitous amount of negative detail (random 4-year-old Yelp comments?!) from Peckham Peculiar on a nighttime venue that stood out as being one of a slim minority on that stretch to cater to a mostly black crowd. 

What do we know about the Peckham Peculiar? It's a remarkably slick-looking operation for a hyperlocal paper, and seems to manage a neat combo of playing up its 'socially-engaged' ticket while avoiding any substantive critique of the challenges around gentrification.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2016)

Tried to go to club couture but got turned away at the door


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 2, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Tried to go to club couture but got turned away at the door



I went in there once during the OxJam festival. I'm not trying to say anything about the place one way or another - I have minimal experience of it. Just seemed like quite a surprising level of attention from an announcement that was not really about what the place used to be.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2016)

George & Bill said:


> I went in there once during the OxJam festival. I'm not trying to say anything about the place one way or another - I have minimal experience of it. Just seemed like quite a surprising level of attention from an announcement that was not really about what the place used to be.


justifying its gentrification is what it sounds like


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 2, 2016)

ska invita said:


> justifying its gentrification is what it sounds like



Protesting way too much is what it sounds like to me. Also seems like the PP is best buds with Frank Boxer and Hannah Barry - it never misses a beat on what those two are up to.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 2, 2016)

I expect they are pretty good at putting out press releases. Which helps quite a bit.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 3, 2016)

I grew up with Mauro V. I think we agreed that camberwell had been gentrified when the Phoenix opened in 1989. So much so he managed to persuade a terrible  US rock band called Mindfunk (who were European support to Living Colour or primus) to come to camberwell for my 18th birthday there. I seem to remember asking the couture dj for an 18th birthday request. He asked when my birthday was. I said 'oh next Wednesday'. Promptly thrown out on to the street. Still have the scar on my head.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> I grew up with Mauro V. I think we agreed that camberwell had been gentrified when the Phoenix opened in 1989. So much so he managed to persuade a terrible  US rock band called Mindfunk (who were European support to Living Colour or primus) to come to camberwell for my 18th birthday there. I seem to remember asking the couture dj for an 18th birthday request. He asked when my birthday was. I said 'oh next Wednesday'. Promptly thrown out on to the street. Still have the scar on my head.


What's a couture DJ?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 11, 2016)

Presumably the DJ inside club couture.


----------



## se5 (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like a Metro journalist has just moved to Camberwell - 14 reasons why Camberwell is the best place to live in London


----------



## se5 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hurrah Camberwell Green reopening on Saturday - big reopening event Camberwell Green  | Camberwell Green | Southwark Council 

-clashes with Country Show but should be good


----------



## drachir (Jul 15, 2016)

I've just moved onto the Denmark Hill/Champion Hill estate... is that Camberwell? Seems to depend on who you ask.


----------



## se5 (Jul 15, 2016)

drachir said:


> I've just moved onto the Denmark Hill/Champion Hill estate... is that Camberwell? Seems to depend on who you ask.



Its open to debate but yes I would say that is Camberwell - to my mind there is no such thing as Denmark Hill as an area- its the name of a road and railway station both of which are located in Camberwell. I guess people  find it easier to refer to the nearest feature such as station when talking about where they live -  like the people who say they live in Oval or Clapham South (but each to their own - it doesnt really matter what you refer to!)


----------



## drachir (Jul 15, 2016)

se5 said:


> Its open to debate but yes I would say that is Camberwell - to my mind there is no such thing as Denmark Hill as an area- its the name of a road and railway station both of which are located in Camberwell. I guess people  find it easier to refer to the nearest feature such as station when talking about where they live -  like the people who say they live in Oval or Clapham South (but each to their own - it doesnt really matter what you refer to!)



This was my line of thinking ha - if Denmark Hill is an area, it's a shoddy one since there's fuck all but houses!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2016)

I think it counts as Camberwell. Welcome  
Lineup for the Green reopening tomorrow looks quite good.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 15, 2016)

se5 said:


> Its open to debate but yes I would say that is Camberwell - to my mind there is no such thing as Denmark Hill as an area- its the name of a road and railway station both of which are located in Camberwell. I guess people  find it easier to refer to the nearest feature such as station when talking about where they live -  like the people who say they live in Oval or Clapham South (but each to their own - it doesnt really matter what you refer to!)



Interesting. For future reference, could you tell me where the official register of real areas is kept?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2016)

drachir said:


> I've just moved onto the Denmark Hill/Champion Hill estate... is that Camberwell? Seems to depend on who you ask.


The older estate of council houses on the sunray/ casino/ red post hill has a lovely plaque on some of the flats saying they were built by camberwell council (1922?). I don't think that nearby Dulwich Village wanted them.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

The Green has been spruced up. 












A look around the spruced up Camberwell Green, south London


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2016)

George & Bill said:


> Interesting. For future reference, could you tell me where the official register of real areas is kept?


On a good map it does have areas denoted correctly. For example Brixton academy is officially in Stockwell. I guess this dates back to parish boundaries?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 21, 2016)

hipipol said:


> *The Camberwell of Old*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mango5 said:


> Ah, yes, that was the parish of St Giles?





se5 said:


> It was the Metropolitan Borough of Camberwell - Metropolitan Borough of Camberwell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. I cant help but think that Camberwell would be in a better state today if it was still a borough and was not transferred to Southwark


----------



## mango5 (Jul 21, 2016)

editor said:


> The Green has been spruced up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't mention the butterfly gate,also spruced up and relocated to the playground.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

mango5 said:


> You didn't mention the butterfly gate,also spruced up and relocated to the playground.


I didn't want to lurk around the children's playground!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 21, 2016)

editor said:


> I didn't want to lurk around the children's playground!


Not sure I was suggesting that. You can see it from the main road. Londonist thought the gates were new Camberwell Green Is Reopening


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Not sure I was suggesting that. You can see it from the main road. Londonist thought the gates were new Camberwell Green Is Reopening


I'm afraid I didn't see them and was only quickly dashing through the park. They weren't mentioned in the press release I was sent either which seems something of an omission, but if you'd like to grab a pic I'll add it to the article for completeness and would be much obliged.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> On a good map it does have areas denoted correctly. For example Brixton academy is officially in Stockwell. I guess this dates back to parish boundaries?



And these are place-names which grew up as a matter of convention, and were later cartographically codified - not, of course, that all good maps necessarily agree with each other. One can certainly say that some 'areas' have a stronger or weaker claim to true existence as such - but there is no crisp border between those that do and those that don't exist, because historical and contemporary imperatives are always at odds.


----------



## drachir (Jul 22, 2016)

Shooting outside my flat on Monday _afternoon_ and a big scrap outside tonight... going well so far


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

George & Bill said:


> And these are place-names which grew up as a matter of convention, and were later cartographically codified - not, of course, that all good maps necessarily agree with each other. One can certainly say that some 'areas' have a stronger or weaker claim to true existence as such - but there is no crisp border between those that do and those that don't exist, because historical and contemporary imperatives are always at odds.


I know where you're coming from.
Crofton Park is another train station name that sometimes gets used so describe the area, but the address is definitely brockley. In fact I'm no sure there's even a park called crofton park...

There are areas you can define with borders...parishes, wards, boroughs, and I'm sure many others...what gets used colloquially of course continues on top of that, and may even over time change the map...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

drachir said:


> Shooting outside my flat on Monday _afternoon_ and a big scrap outside tonight... going well so far


Summer in the city ... Tis the season for helicopters


----------



## hipipol (Jul 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I know where you're coming from.
> Crofton Park is another train station name that sometimes gets used so describe the area, but the address is definitely brockley. In fact I'm no sure there's even a park called crofton park...
> 
> There are areas you can define with borders...parishes, wards, boroughs, and I'm sure many others...what gets used colloquially of course continues on top of that, and may even over time change the map...


Bizarrely Crofton is closer to the old Brockley Hall which used to stand opposite the Brockley Jack, the centre of the old manor. Brockley station itself is closer to the site of the old Brockley Green.....
Brockley Central: A History of Brockley in 10 and half blog posts - Part One | The online home for all things Brockley, London SE4


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 22, 2016)

man shot last night, critical condition in camberwell.

man stabbed to death in hackney.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 22, 2016)

Man fighting for life after being shot repeatedly in south London


----------



## mango5 (Jul 27, 2016)

Camberwell Fair is back on 20th August. It's moving to Burgess Park as it's already outgrown the Green after one year. 
Camberwell Fair
Looks like the old library is being taken over by meat fetishists (a licence application from this lot is in the window) Cannon & Cannon · British Cured Meat


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jul 27, 2016)

Cannon & Cannon · British Cured Meat

I'm not sure Camberwell is ready for a 'Meat School', but maybe that's just me.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm putting on a free show at the Old Dispensary this Friday with a very original Brooklyn band. It's free all night. Please come along! 









> “…the band blends surf music, psychedelic cumbias, Bollywood and southwestern gothic into a lusciously tuneful, darkly bristling mix…This might not just be the best debut album of the year: it might be the best album of 2014, period.”
> –_New York Music Daily_



Fri 5th Aug: Brooklyn comes to Camberwell – Bombay Rickey live at the Old Dispensary


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2016)

drachir said:


> I've just moved onto the Denmark Hill/Champion Hill estate... is that Camberwell? Seems to depend on who you ask.


It's Denmark Hill. It's on a hill, and that hill is called Denmark Hill. 

The railway and Coldharbour Lane are significant in this part of London. They mark the edge of the flat area stretching down to the river. Below the railway line is flat london, above the railway is hilly London. You are above the railway, just like Herne Hill, Tulse Hill, Brixton Hill. Camberwell is the other side of the tracks in flatland. 

Camberwell isn't your closest amenities/shopping area either. East Dulwich is closer. You might want to just not mention that too much.

HTH


----------



## drachir (Aug 6, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It's Denmark Hill. It's on a hill, and that hill is called Denmark Hill.
> 
> The railway and Coldharbour Lane are significant in this part of London. They mark the edge of the flat area stretching down to the river. Below the railway line is flat london, above the railway is hilly London. You are above the railway, just like Herne Hill, Tulse Hill, Brixton Hill. Camberwell is the other side of the tracks in flatland.
> 
> ...



I was going along with this until you said East Dulwich is my closest shopping area. It's quicker for me to walk to Morrison's than it is to Champion Hill Sainsbury's, and if you're talking East Dulwich proper it's even further away!

Anyway, now I've lived here a month I'm leaning towards it being Camberwell, just on the basis of that's where I drink.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2016)

You are wrong and Teuchter is right. Don't bring facts into this. The name of your neighbourhood is the name of the hill (but not Champion Hill) or perhaps your nearest station.  HTH.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2016)

It's like SW9 vs SW2 all over again!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't come round here with your Brixton ways


----------



## drachir (Aug 6, 2016)

Went to Maloko last night - really really nice, and a big meal for £6 (and BYOB with £1 a head corkage). Took a while since it was one guy doing everything, but he was great.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2016)

drachir said:


> It's quicker for me to walk to Morrison's than it is to Champion Hill Sainsbury's,



Then you must be only a little bit south of the railway line, which means you aren't really on the hill, but also means you must be very close to Denmark Hill train station in which case you definitely live in Denmark Hill. You are excused from living in East Dulwich. Case closed.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2016)

Teuchter, which bit of 'Champion Hill Estate' do you not understand?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2016)

Had a good night at the Old Dispensary last night. The band were ace.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Had a good night at the Old Dispensary last night. The band were ace.
> 
> View attachment 90404



Hear you met Rudi?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Teuchter, which bit of 'Champion Hill Estate' do you not understand?


I understand it as a term of greater specificity than any used so far by drachir in defining his/her location.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2016)

We had a good night at the Dispensary on Friday.  think we'll do it again 











Brooklyn’s Bombay Rickey bring their unique indie sound to Camberwell – in photos


----------



## mango5 (Aug 14, 2016)

Those planning to go to Camberwell Fair in Burgess Park next weekend might like to explore Walworth first...


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2016)

I quite liked this but it's been a long time since I've been blown away by anything at the SLG. Good to see the old fire station opening up. 











Under the Same Sun: Art from Latin America Today at the South London Gallery, Camberwell


----------



## 3010 (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Good to see the old fire station opening up.



Yes it was excellent to see that is now open, however I must admit the blank slide projector installation annoyed me!


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2016)

London parents and teachers:


----------



## Mation (Sep 25, 2016)

Whats up with that fucking helicopter?


----------



## mango5 (Sep 26, 2016)

Tis one of the background sounds of the area. Expect more. They're building a helipad on the roof of Kings I think.


----------



## drachir (Sep 26, 2016)

mango5 said:


> Tis one of the background sounds of the area. Expect more. They're building a helipad on the roof of Kings I think.



The helipad was finished a while back!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2016)

The helipad is finished but not in use yet. As I understand it, they decided to carry out some other building work at the same time and they can't start using it until that's finished too. In the meantime, the helicopters continue to land in Ruskin Park in the bit just above the foootball pitch enclosures.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 16, 2016)

If anyone is around this afternoon I can't recommend this highly enough  great stuff thanks to  Rocket no.9 of this parish


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 25, 2016)

Flooding on Camberwell New Road today.
 
Homes at risk as flooding hits south London


----------



## se5 (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes tricky



Presumably this means there wont be any water when I get home tonight?


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 25, 2016)

Cleared a little now, still closed off. Leak was up by The Bear, fire brigade on the scene quite swiftly.


----------



## se5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like Network Rail want to 'do a Peckham Rye' and develop their rail arches on Camberwell Station Road - Network Rail plans to transform Camberwell arches into cafes - Southwark News - depending on your perspective this is either good for Camberwell as it will give the area a sense of place and bring in new develoment or it will be bad as the garages will have to move elsewhere and it will make the whole place more hip and trendy and raise prices.

I hope that it will lead to the reopening of Camberwell Station which apparently was shut to passengers in 1916.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 3, 2016)

Helicopter taking off / landing from the new helipad on top of Kings at the moment. First time I've seen this. Looks like they are doing test runs as it's landed and taken off a couple of times.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2016)

se5 said:


> I hope that it will lead to the reopening of Camberwell Station which apparently was shut to passengers in 1916.


Not without a drastic change to the train service, which is already shoulder-to-shoulder at Loughborough Junction.


teuchter said:


> Helicopter taking off / landing from the new helipad on top of Kings at the moment. First time I've seen this. Looks like they are doing test runs as it's landed and taken off a couple of times.


Yeah with that crane still there there's no way it's cleared for regular flights.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 3, 2016)

Went to the Hermit's Cave after a particularly stressful day at work. Great pub. It's a proper old school normal pub. Great beer, fire and comfy seats. Long may it continue


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Went to the Hermit's Cave after a particularly stressful day at work. Great pub. It's a proper old school normal pub. Great beer, fire and comfy seats. Long may it continue


Camberwell's still got a couple of non-twatified boozers. For now. The lucky bastards


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Not without a drastic change to the train service, which is already shoulder-to-shoulder at Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Yeah with that crane still there there's no way it's cleared for regular flights.



There's a banner up outside the hospital saying the helipad is now open, though.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2016)

From their facebook page:


----------



## Mation (Nov 20, 2016)

I just went to the little Tesco on Camberwell New Road. Ahead of me in the queue was one of the members of staff there; he was buying a box of Quality Street. Then I heard someone crying behind me. It was an elderly man who was trying to pay the man for the Quality Street, while the staff member was explaining that no, it was his (elderly man's) birthday and that he'd got them for him as a present. He said yes, it was his birthday and that he was from Germany and that he had no family. I wished him happy birthday and he smiled and cried. Others did. I should have got him a present but it didn't occur to me until after I'd left in tears. Much as I hate Tesco, the staff in that shop are really fucking lovely.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 24, 2016)

Renewed appeal following Camberwell murder


----------



## Maharani (Nov 30, 2016)

What's happened above Rock Steady Eddie's?? There's a space! Did they part demolish it?


----------



## drachir (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm sure you'll all be pleased to hear that I've moved further down into Camberwell proper, thus ending the debate of whether I live in Camberwell or Denmark hill.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

drachir said:


> I'm sure you'll all be pleased to hear that I've moved further down into Camberwell proper, thus ending the debate of whether I live in Camberwell or Denmark hill.


thats quite an effort just to end a debate.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

Just a mention to those of you who live nearby that there will be Urban South London Drinks in a pub near Peckham Rye, just after xmas. For full details see the thread in the community forum or pm me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just a mention to those of you who live nearby that there will be Urban South London Drinks in a pub near Peckham Rye, just after xmas. For full details see the thread in the community forum or pm me.


https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sld-festive-perineum-drinks.348735/page-3


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> What's happened above Rock Steady Eddie's?? There's a space! Did they part demolish it?


There's never been anything above Eddie's (apart from the sign) has there?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sld-festive-perineum-drinks.348735/page-3


There's no sense of mystery if you make it so straight forward.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 2, 2016)

Crispy said:


> There's never been anything above Eddie's (apart from the sign) has there?


Oh! It just looked really odd/different. I've been going to camberwell for years and years and have never noticed that space before. Must have had my blinkers on.


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 3, 2016)

*WINTER ARTS MARKET 2016 plus an open artists weekend*
*SATURDAY 3 DECEMBER, 10AM - 4PM
DATCHELOR PLACE, SE5 7AP*
*To kick off the festive season in style join us for the winter edition of the Made in Camberwell Arts Market*

Full of locally produced handmade art and design - savvy shoppers will be able to purchase unique gifts, homewares and jewellery sold directly by the artists and makers. Expect a fun, festive and bustling atmosphere!

Pigeon Hole Cafe will be on hand to provide tasty festive treats and hot drinks throughout the day, plus there will be story telling, drop-in art activities and live music from Camberwell Choir School to keep everyone entertained.

*Story Telling in the Flying Fish*
Under 7's 11.00am-12.00noon | 5-9 years 2.30-3.30pm

*Drop in Art Activities by Cowling & Wilcox*
10am-4pm

*Live Music by Camberwell Choir School*
12.30pm
Winter 2016


----------



## drachir (Dec 3, 2016)

r0bb0 said:


> *WINTER ARTS MARKET 2016 plus an open artists weekend*
> *SATURDAY 3 DECEMBER, 10AM - 4PM*
> *DATCHELOR PLACE, SE5 7AP*
> *To kick off the festive season in style join us for the winter edition of the Made in Camberwell Arts Market*
> ...



Finishes at 4, might have been an idea to post that a bit earlier


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 3, 2016)

lol, there's always the open artist weekend


----------



## drachir (Dec 4, 2016)

Are there any laundrettes about that are open in the evenings? My new place doesn't have a washing machine, and my flatmate apparently has enough clothes that she hasn't needed one yet. One came up on Google, but the opening times say until 7 and the reviews are all people complaining it's not open even that late.

I'm a few doors down from Love Walk dry cleaners, but not sure if they do general laundry... and don't want to be a nob and use Laundrapp.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2016)

drachir said:


> Are there any laundrettes about that are open in the evenings? My new place doesn't have a washing machine, and my flatmate apparently has enough clothes that she hasn't needed one yet. One came up on Google, but the opening times say until 7 and the reviews are all people complaining it's not open even that late.
> 
> I'm a few doors down from Love Walk dry cleaners, but not sure if they do general laundry... and don't want to be a nob and use Laundrapp.


Isn't there a laundrette on Coldharbour lane? no idea of opening hours sorry.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 5, 2016)

drachir said:


> Are there any laundrettes about that are open in the evenings? My new place doesn't have a washing machine, and my flatmate apparently has enough clothes that she hasn't needed one yet. One came up on Google, but the opening times say until 7 and the reviews are all people complaining it's not open even that late.
> 
> I'm a few doors down from Love Walk dry cleaners, but not sure if they do general laundry... and don't want to be a nob and use Laundrapp.


If you can be arsed to come to Tulse Hill we have about 100! And put a bet on while you're here and eat some fried chicken all of which we have in abundance. Tulse hill is old school.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 5, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Oh! It just looked really odd/different. I've been going to camberwell for years and years and have never noticed that space before. Must have had my blinkers on.



This has been bothering me. I looked the other day and I don't recall seeing it so clear up there. There has to me something missing, I thought. Tidied up a bit maybe?
Checked on street view back to 2008 and it looks the same.
Very odd! It really does seem more open and suchlike.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 5, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> This has been bothering me. I looked the other day and I don't recall seeing it so clear up there. There has to me something missing, I thought. Tidied up a bit maybe?
> Checked on street view back to 2008 and it looks the same.
> Very odd! It really does seem more open and suchlike.


Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

My heart goes out to all locals:  





> We’re pleased to announce that Borough Market based British charcuterie experts Cannon & Cannon will launch their first dining venture,* NAPE*, on Camberwell Church Street in February 2017. The cured meat bar will be another addition to the burgeoning foodie hub that is Camberwell Church Street, located close to The Camberwell Arms and Silk Road.



"burgeoning foodie hub"


----------



## drachir (Dec 19, 2016)

drachir said:


> Are there any laundrettes about that are open in the evenings? My new place doesn't have a washing machine, and my flatmate apparently has enough clothes that she hasn't needed one yet. One came up on Google, but the opening times say until 7 and the reviews are all people complaining it's not open even that late.
> 
> I'm a few doors down from Love Walk dry cleaners, but not sure if they do general laundry... and don't want to be a nob and use Laundrapp.



Turns out Love Walk do self service laundry too


----------



## drachir (Dec 19, 2016)

editor said:


> My heart goes out to all locals:
> 
> "burgeoning foodie hub"



London's meat fetishism is out of control.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

drachir said:


> London's meat fetishism is out of control.


Here's the whole press release. It's going to be a "casual but stylish south London joint". 



> *Nape by Cannon & Cannon to launch in Camberwell, February 2017*
> 
> _“Nape”:_
> 
> ...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 19, 2016)

Cured meat curators   fuck off


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2016)

Went to FM Mangal for the first time yesterday and was really impressed. As well as the delicious food, there were so many freebies. From the bread to start, to the Turkish delight, Amaretto and slices of pineapple at the end. Then, when we paid the bill, they gave us a bottle of wine as a christmas present!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 19, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Went to FM Mangal for the first time yesterday and was really impressed. As well as the delicious food, there were so many freebies. From the bread to start, to the Turkish delight, Amaretto and slices of pineapple at the end. Then, when we paid the bill, they gave us a bottle of wine as a christmas present!



The bread and the onion thingy is amazing. FM Mangal is one of my favourite places in London for food.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2016)

FM Mangal is probably my fave restaurant in London


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2016)

Haven't been there in so so long.  This has reminded me to go back soon.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 19, 2016)

The meat fetishists are doing an evening 'pop up' this week. We're being squeezed between Peckham and Brixton foodwankers. The place never formerly known as Mike and Ollie's seems to be doing OK with its remarkably stable 'foraged' menu.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 3, 2017)

Friends of Camberwell Green said:
			
		

> New Year's greetings to everyone reading this. Sorry to report that, despite emails from the Friends, contractor Blakedown has yet to offer any explanation for the bulbs and shredded paper strewn over the Green. The replacement for the dead quercus sapling - scheduled for w/c 19 December - has been postponed until early this month, and we are also still waiting for a maintenance schedule for all the new saplings. This last point is particularly important because young trees should be watered regularly during dry spells for the first two seasons after planting. Some gentle pressure on Blakedown might help here, so if anyone would like to write a brief, polite email to them on the subject, the person to contact is paul.hook@blakedownse.co.uk
> Thank you for your help!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Starts next week


----------



## mango5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Contribute to Camberwell Art trail 
camberwellarttrail


----------



## drachir (Jan 7, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Starts next week View attachment 98322



Are you responsible for this sticker on the taps in the Joiners?


----------



## mango5 (Jan 7, 2017)

No. But Panagea Steel had a regular Sunday slot there for a while. I don't know who is doing the thing on Benhill Road. Just thought it worth sharing.


----------



## drachir (Jan 8, 2017)

mango5 said:


> No. But Panagea Steel had a regular Sunday slot there for a while. I don't know who is doing the thing on Benhill Road. Just thought it worth sharing.



They still play some Saturdays! Was just wondering as that exact image has appeared in sticker form across the lager taps in the back bar haha


----------



## mango5 (Jan 8, 2017)

I got it off twitter


----------



## mango5 (Jan 10, 2017)

A few things... 

Decent part time community development jobs going at Myatts Fields Employment opportunities at Myatt's Fields Park Project

Petition to save the Nags Head on Camberwell Road, due for residential redevelopment in April 
harriet.harman.mp@parliament.uk: SAVE THE NAGS HEAD

Camberwell Arms no longer open at lunchtime on weekdays. 

Has anyone been to the new Kurdish cafe (Nandine)  on Vestry Road?


----------



## 3010 (Jan 11, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Has anyone been to the new Kurdish cafe (Nandine)  on Vestry Road?



Yes I've been a couple of times as it's just round the corner from me. Food is excellent - have tried the naan pizza and the sujuk (spicy sausage) sandwich. Opening hours seem a bit erratic as I'm not sure they have settled on a fixed schedule yet. Family run with the Mum doing the cooking, the son the serving and the Dad relaxing and drinking his coffee. I really hope they do well as it is something different for the area, but location wise it is a bit tucked away so doesn't get a huge amount of passing trade. Definitely worth a visit to support them.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 12, 2017)

31 Jan 6:30pm: Camberwell Community Council meeting
at Theatre Peckham, 221 Havil Street, Camberwell, London SE5 7SD

I've never been to one of these as I get itchy listening to council bods (in similar local meetings)  who don't listen back and the same agenda items come up interminably. 



			
				Camberwell Community Council said:
			
		

> In response to feedback, in which people indicated a need for more time to discuss issues and to find out what is happening in their area,  we are changing the format of community councils, so they will be more informal and flexible.
> This meeting will be the first of the new format meetings, and we are keen to make it as interesting and engaging as possible.
> 
> The theme is, Question Time, where we have confirmed guest speakers, The Borough Commander, on Community Safety and Florence Eshalomi, the Assembly Member, on Transport issues.
> ...


----------



## mango5 (Jan 18, 2017)

More hype no doubt inspired by a press release from the meat fetishists How Camberwell became a favourite among food-lovers


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2017)

mango5 said:


> More hype no doubt inspired by a press release from the meat fetishists How Camberwell became a favourite among food-lovers


My heart sinks when I read this kind of guff: 


> “Charcuterie is expensive but we’re an inexpensive proposition,” says Cannon. “You can have a beautiful plate of meat, glass of wine and a toastie for under £20.”


----------



## mango5 (Jan 25, 2017)

Camberwell perspective on Southwark local regeneration plans The New Southwark Plan: Area Vision for Camberwell - Camberwell Blog

And consultation New Southwark Plan consultation: proposed area visions and site allocations | Southwark Council


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2017)

mango5 said:


> More hype no doubt inspired by a press release from the meat fetishists How Camberwell became a favourite among food-lovers



Gastronomic gullivers? Oh do fuck off.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2017)

Some pics from the Old Dispensary last night












In photos: Ese and the Vooduu People at the Old Dispensary, Camberwell, south London


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

Just heard a young woman died on the crossing near coop on Friday. RTA. very sad.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 30, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Just heard a young woman died on the crossing near coop on Friday. RTA. very sad.


Oh no


----------



## Maharani (Jan 30, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Oh no


Sorry wrong thread. I thought I was posting in Tulse hill.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 30, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Sorry wrong thread. I thought I was posting in Tulse hill.


Still sad!


----------



## drachir (Jan 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Some pics from the Old Dispensary last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that's my flatmate! Lovely girl and very talented also. Although the afterparty at ours did wake me up


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 1, 2017)

I hadn't noticed noodel city had corrected their sign until yesterday evening. Probably been like that for years.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 1, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> I hadn't noticed noodel city had corrected their sign until yesterday evening. Probably been like that for years.


Yeah, been ages now. Can't remember when they changed it! Shame they did, I enjoyed laughing at it.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 1, 2017)

It was a delight. Oh, the consternation around Noodel City


----------



## mango5 (Feb 1, 2017)

Noodles Noodel Nodel Noodle City


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 1, 2017)

Nodel made me laugh out loud.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2017)

If anyone fancies contributing reviews, photo features or news about goings on around Camberwell to Brixton Buzz, drop me a line. I always link back stories to the related threads here, so hopefully it helps keep these forums buzzing too


----------



## drachir (Feb 3, 2017)

Ate at Zeret Kitchen last night. Absolutely stunning vegan stuff (although it's not all vegan). Companion ordered the veggie selection platter which she didn't realise was intended for 2 people. It was absolutely huge for £9, could probably feed 3. Somehow she managed to finish it.

The whole bill came to under £30 which was the sharing platter, my main, a side, a beer, and a glass of wine. They happily offered to put my leftovers in tupperware for takeaway (which was lovely as I really wanted to take it but I always feel too awkward to ask), and were just all round lovely people. Will definitely be back soon.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah it's great. We've done a couple of Urban outings there


----------



## mango5 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hardly surprising that the Bakerloo Extension plan has gone via Old Kent Road and New Cross Gate. Personally I'm pleased that Camberwell won't be on the tube.  




			
				tfl said:
			
		

> The extension will help improve connectivity and support London’s growth. The Mayor, Sadiq Khan, has committed to bring the completion date forward from 2030 to 2028/29.
> 
> *For full details and to share your views, please visit **tfl.gov.uk/bakerloo-extension*


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2017)

I wonder if it will strengthen the case for re-opening Camberwell station at all.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I wonder if it will strengthen the case for re-opening Camberwell station at all.


I thought that was logistically difficult because of train volumes and/or platform access/length (Hmmm... I have an even vaguer recollection of what I've been told about this than I thought...)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought that was logistically difficult because of train volumes and/or platform access/length (Hmmm... I have an even vaguer recollection of what I've been told about this than I thought...)


Opening the closed platforms at Loughborough Junction is logistically difficult... I thought Camberwell was considered fairly feasible though. They were supposedly looking into it last year but I'm not up to date on the outcome of that process.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2017)

The trains are too full though. I was under the impression that they'd have to terminate the trains at Blackfriars in order to up the frequency, which would be a pre-requisate of re-opneing Camberwell/Walworth Road.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 10, 2017)

Zeret is great isn't it. Cycled through Camberwell Station Rd to the main junction today. Couldn't believe all the new development that I'd not noticed happening. Whole blocks rebuilt with presumably more to come.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

Crispy said:


> The trains are too full though. I was under the impression that they'd have to terminate the trains at Blackfriars in order to up the frequency, which would be a pre-requisate of re-opneing Camberwell/Walworth Road.


I've virtually given up trying to keep track of or understand what seems like a continuously changing cloud of proposals, options and consultations for how things are going to get reorganised after the Thameslink project is completed.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Cycled through Camberwell Station Rd to the main junction today. Couldn't believe all the new development that I'd not noticed happening. Whole blocks rebuilt with presumably more to come.



The whole strip between Camberwell and Elephant has got loads of redevelopment going on. Walworth Road and the shops along it have felt like they've been caught in a bit of a timewarp for years but I guess that's all going to change soon.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Does anyone know why there's always huge film crew trucks in Burgess Park? 

Massive ballache for cyclists. I'm sure Southwark Council is getting a nice wedge out of it though. Just curious as to why it's such a regular thing - not exactly the most beautiful park to film in.


----------



## saltandiron (Feb 10, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know why there's always huge film crew trucks in Burgess Park?
> 
> Massive ballache for cyclists. I'm sure Southwark Council is getting a nice wedge out of it though. Just curious as to why it's such a regular thing - not exactly the most beautiful park to film in.


Someone once told me they don't actually film there, it's just a base for all the trucks (then they film somewhere nearby). I guess it's easier to have them in the park than close a road which actually gets used.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Im really getting sick of it. I got shouted at by one of the crew the other day as I nearly hit him on my bike. Do you think they actually pay the council?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2017)

Managing filming in Southwark



> *Complaints*
> *How to complain*
> If filming is causing a nuisance, please contact us with your name, contact details, and the details of the problem including the date and place of any particular incidents.
> If the complaint is urgent, please contact us on our emergency phone number which is 07919 002115.
> ...


----------



## mango5 (Feb 10, 2017)

Aylesbury estate used to be a hotspot for TV film crews. Maybe they're now using Heygate.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 10, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Aylesbury estate used to be a hotspot for TV film crews. Maybe they're now using Heygate.



They'd struggle to, given it's been demolished


----------



## mango5 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes. Urban wasteland.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 15, 2017)

Update on the Nag's Head: the owners of the pub have more than doubled the rent to some £75,000 per year so a new, residential-topped drinking place will replace it.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2017)

Was in that Theos pizza place this evening. Thought it was alright. Nicely done out inside. Prices not stupid. Pizzas not bad. It did have a little bit the feel of a certain crowd in there and if everywhere in Camberwell became places like this it would not be a good thing but I'd say it's not an unwelcome addition to the mix.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Update on the Nag's Head: the owners of the pub have more than doubled the rent to some £75,000 per year so a new, residential-topped drinking place will replace it.


Fuck's sake. So depressing.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Update on the Nag's Head: the owners of the pub have more than doubled the rent to some £75,000 per year so a new, residential-topped drinking place will replace it.


I've given it a plug on Buzz and tweeted it to 25k people... It's so awful that we keep losing boozers like this to luxury fucking flats. 

Petition launched as Nag’s Head Camberwell set to be converted into luxury flats after landlords double the rent


----------



## mango5 (Feb 16, 2017)

The petition has been going for at least six weeks, and the target keeps moving.  It nows says "1,526 supporters
974 needed to reach 2,500".  It's quite vague and addressed to the MP, who I am pretty sure will have no influence.  Even if she wanted to save "the last proper pub in Camberwell" I don't think the petition makes the case.

The main loss is, I think, the landlady who has run it for 8 years.  I suspect we'll lose this boozer not to flats but some other kind of watering hole perhaps of the soulless nu-Brixton variety. I am pretty sure the premises category is staying the same.

editor have you ever been in there? It has a nice atmosphere but tbh I'm surprised they kept going this long.

In other news, the flying fish has new owners who I'm told are Italian and thinking of keeping it as a chippy. Phew! (the bloke who used to run it was pretty unhappy about Brexit so not surprising he's sold up).


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2017)

Some Camberwell snaps.

















Bands, closed shops and jazz: Coldharbour Lane to Camberwell on a Thursday night – in photos


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Some Camberwell snaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a church in background of the pictures of the music hall/odeon? Where is/was that?


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Is that a church in background of the pictures of the music hall/odeon? Where is/was that?


The best I can find is the possibility of St Matthew's Church but that doesn't fit with the dates as it was destroyed in the blitz apparently.
Maybe it's a ghost church! 
The Changing Face of the Triangle:  corner of Coldharbour Lane and Denmark Hill or where Nando’s is now


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2017)

Would have been somewhere around where Kings Hospital is now.

Still extant on 1952 OS map but as "ruins(?):



Maybe the spire survived?


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Would have been somewhere around where Kings Hospital is now.
> 
> Still extant on 1952 OS map but as "ruins(?):
> 
> ...


That would make sense.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Update on the Nag's Head: the owners of the pub have more than doubled the rent to some £75,000 per year so a new, residential-topped drinking place will replace it.


Hate to hear yet another pub is closing down. 

Have to admit I've never drank in there, even when I lived in camberwell (eons ago) and I tried drinking in most of the locals around there, including the ultra locals' local the British Queen.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2017)

What's happening to old Father Red Cap these days - it looked closed and unused last time I went past.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 18, 2017)

Still something Nollywood related still  going on, but it's not the jumping joint it was in the first year or two.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

Watch The Changing Face of Camberwell online


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Watch The Changing Face of Camberwell online


link didn't work


----------



## Maharani (Feb 26, 2017)

drachir said:


> Ate at Zeret Kitchen last night. Absolutely stunning vegan stuff (although it's not all vegan). Companion ordered the veggie selection platter which she didn't realise was intended for 2 people. It was absolutely huge for £9, could probably feed 3. Somehow she managed to finish it.
> 
> The whole bill came to under £30 which was the sharing platter, my main, a side, a beer, and a glass of wine. They happily offered to put my leftovers in tupperware for takeaway (which was lovely as I really wanted to take it but I always feel too awkward to ask), and were just all round lovely people. Will definitely be back soon.
> View attachment 99884


Whereabouts?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 26, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Whereabouts?


Up Camberwell Road, towards Burgess Park.

Google Maps


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> link didn't work


It has been taken down for some reason   It had some nice footage of Camberwell and Walworth filmed in the sixties.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2017)

Rat droppings found among ingredients at acclaimed Korean restaurant

CheeMc closed because filth. ew.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 27, 2017)

I never got round to trying that place. Probably for the best.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2017)

mango5 said:


> I never got round to trying that place. Probably for the best.


That was my thought too.


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 1, 2017)

mango5 said:


> I never got round to trying that place. Probably for the best.



I was meaning to give it a try but decided to pass on it instead. Not sure if it's permanently closed but there hasn't been a movement in there for a while.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 1, 2017)

It seemed a bit pricey, which is why I procrastinated.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2017)

Free talk about Borough in the Blitz on 16th March.

Neil Bright: Borough and the Blitz

Hollis  ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2017)

Near camberwell college


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Near camberwell college View attachment 101388


Blimey that's good work!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2017)

Next to this


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 2, 2017)

Herne Hill

There's another of his by GX Gallery in Camberwell (I think it's still there) with Muhammad Ali.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2017)

I am currently reccing the nuclear bunker  for *future reference*but will drift past GX later


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am currently reccing the nuclear bunker  for *future reference*but will drift past GX later



Are you hoping to get in?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2017)

there is a metal lid over the site. someone has been at it through and may be possible to see inside without any B&E or CD taking place


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> there is a metal lid over the site. someone has been at it through and may be possible to see inside without any B&E or CD taking place



No date on these pics:

RSG: Sites: Southwark Borough Control 51C5


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2017)

they are ancient boohoo- i was down there a decae ago and it was a bit manky but i did it on the spur of the moment withour a torch or camera. Would like to get back in witb the right equipment if there is a way in without criminal damage


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> they are ancient boohoo- i was down there a decae ago and it was a bit manky but i did it on the spur of the moment withour a torch or camera. Would like to get back in witb the right equipment if there is a way in without criminal damage



Not sure it's easy to get into as it hasn't been broken by the urban explorers over the last few years (as far as I know)


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Fucking Love Cafe. Open till 6pm says their website, so I went down to get some food for a friend who's had to stay in King's Hospital and the facking place was shut at 5.30pm.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> there is a metal lid over the site. someone has been at it through and may be possible to see inside without any B&E or CD taking place


It was opened up during Camberwell Arts festival a year or two back. Here's some other  info from upthread.


mango5 said:


> I've probably posted this before, but did you know Camberwell is home to Southwark Council's abandoned nuclear bunker? iirc boohoo told me about it years ago






BoxRoom said:


> There's another of his by GX Gallery in Camberwell (I think it's still there) with Muhammad Ali.


Also featuring Prince.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2017)

The bunker space and grounds would make a fantastic cold war / protest movment kinda museum/ exhibit space as well - not something there is much about these days- though Kennard has recentrly had a long running show at the IWM


----------



## mango5 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah I can't find much about the art thing there. It was in 2014.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

Poor Camberwell phone box 







KAPOW! Camberwell phone box gets crushed


----------



## drachir (Mar 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Poor Camberwell phone box
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live opposite; happened on Sunday afternoon. A car clipped the side of the bus and the bus swerved, taking the phone box out! Nobody hurt as far as I know.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 9, 2017)

wtfftw said:


> Rat droppings found among ingredients at acclaimed Korean restaurant
> 
> CheeMc closed because filth. ew.


It's open again and busy. Coincidentally a woman on the bus I'm on is singing praises showing off her local knowledge to a bored looking colleague. I haven't the heart to mention the verminous seasoning.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 9, 2017)

mango5 said:


> It's open again and busy. Coincidentally a woman on the bus I'm on is singing praises showing off her local knowledge to a bored looking colleague. I haven't the heart to mention the verminous seasoning.


Went by on the way home tonight, was surprised to see it open! Did look busy indeed.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 9, 2017)

Can you get rid of rats that quickly?


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 9, 2017)

I smell a rat...


----------



## mango5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Some interesting /useful stuff about improvements to Denmark Hill station and some blather about reopening Camberwell station, plus notice of a community meeting to discuss the above Rail news: Denmark Hill & Camberwell - Camberwell Blog


----------



## lefteri (Mar 20, 2017)

wtfftw said:


> Can you get rid of rats that quickly?



Only by poisoning the cat, or the environmental health inspector


----------



## mango5 (Mar 21, 2017)

A PR person wants to raise ten grand to run events, connect businesses and 'increase footfall'. But I don't know why they want to do it or why they aren't building on existing regeneration efforts. Unveiling Camberwell


----------



## mango5 (Mar 21, 2017)

It reminds me of this lot Visit Camberwell / Visit Camberwell is an initiative to encourage people to spend time and money in SE5, through helping local authorities to improve visitor infrastructure. who don't seem to have done much to 'encourage people to spend time and money' in the area but at least they're not trying to flog half-baked business support services and whatnot.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 21, 2017)

mango5 said:


> It reminds me of this lot Visit Camberwell / Visit Camberwell is an initiative to encourage people to spend time and money in SE5, through helping local authorities to improve visitor infrastructure. who don't seem to have done much to 'encourage people to spend time and money' in the area but at least they're not trying to flog half-baked business support services and whatnot.


Who was it that made the "Camberwell is Cool" badges a few years ago?  They were good badges.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 21, 2017)

I think that's a 'branding campaign' by SE5 forum... The associated cool Camberwell twitter account stopped posting over a year ago.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 21, 2017)

I've got a full set of the Arts Festival mugs (original four plus two additional designs) in daily use. Camberwell has had some good merch in recent years


----------



## alex_ (Mar 21, 2017)

mango5 said:


> A PR person wants to raise ten grand to run events, connect businesses and 'increase footfall'. But I don't know why they want to do it or why they aren't building on existing regeneration efforts. Unveiling Camberwell



Because then he won't be able to pocket 9 grand of it !


----------



## mango5 (Mar 21, 2017)

I think it's a woman.


----------



## 3010 (Mar 30, 2017)

A new cafe/bar is opening in the old Southwark Town Hall building on Saturday and is offering 50% off this weekend. That part of Camberwell has got quite a few cafe options now with Brewbird, No.67, Nandine and Cafe Culture all located nearby.
Some more info on Spike + Earl here:


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

3010 said:


> A new cafe/bar is opening in the old Southwark Town Hall building on Saturday and is offering 50% off this weekend. That part of Camberwell has got quite a few cafe options now with Brewbird, No.67, Nandine and Cafe Culture all located nearby.
> Some more info on Spike + Earl here:



Sounds expensive.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 30, 2017)

At least there are some genuine efforts to be 'worthy' as well as trendy.  They are actually registered as a Community Interest Company (CIC) - I checked.
I for one welcome places that do not allow laptop wielding wifi hoggers cheap loitering space.  We have public libraries for that.  Camberwell seems to be increasingly home to places that remind me of Ian Beale's early (EastEnders) enterprise... "in the day it's a caff and at night it's a bistro!"


----------



## mango5 (Mar 30, 2017)

3010 said:


> A new cafe/bar is opening in the old Southwark Town Hall building on Saturday and is offering 50% off this weekend. That part of Camberwell has got quite a few cafe options now with Brewbird, No.67, Nandine and Cafe Culture all located nearby.
> Some more info on Spike + Earl here:



Wonder what happened to The Butterfly... (see below) Perhaps someone made a stronger case for training homeless people than for another art space. 


mango5 said:


> Details about the redevelopment of Southwark Town Hall and Theatre Peckham on Havil Street (including yet another arty cafe/gallery, this one run by Hotel Elephant).


----------



## Fingers (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh I think I live on this thread now though on Red Post Hill so it might be the HH thread.  Advise me please!


----------



## AndyF (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't think we have ever posted here but thanks to mango5.

So here it is. Camberwell Free Film Festival is five years old!

It starts Sunday and runs until Monday 10th April all over SE5.

Come one, come all. Please like us on FB or follow us on Twitter if that's your thing. Also if you're part of any groups or relevant forums etc please share.

Details here:
freefilmfestivals.org/filmfestival/Camberwell
facebook.com/CamberwellFreeFilmFestival
twitter.com/CWell3FilmFest

Feel free to ask questions etc. I have flyers on me and will bring a few to the Dulwich Hamlet game tomorrow.

Also I'm on Soho Radio this Wednesday from 11am to 12pm. The show is called 'Free Seed On Soho' and worth a listen. It goes out live on the web and then on Mixcloud.

Cheers all

Andrew


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2017)

AndyF said:


> I don't think we have ever posted here but thanks to mango5.
> 
> So here it is. Camberwell Free Film Festival is five years old!
> 
> ...


Good to see you breaking out of the Hamlet ghetto


----------



## mango5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I've been recruiting in the pink and blue ball games section  
Welcome Fingers AndyF to the Camberwell thread. Keep HH stuff for HH thread if you want a proper local audience


----------



## AndyF (Apr 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Good to see you breaking out of the Hamlet ghetto



If I get the other side of the bar during a game I'm doing well...


----------



## AndyF (Apr 1, 2017)

mango5 said:


> I've been recruiting in the pink and blue ball games section
> Welcome Fingers AndyF to the Camberwell thread. Keep HH stuff for HH thread if you want a proper local audience



All friends here fella. I've lived in SE5, SE15 and SE23 (now) in the last ten years. One big (South London) happy family


----------



## mango5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Tell that to the Penge-ites! And we all need to defend our borders from the Brixton expansionists. Welcome to the rest of Urban


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 4, 2017)

Some artwork gone up down Camberwell New Road:


----------



## teuchter (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice wee bit of sexist "artwork" - let's post it on the internet.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 24, 2017)

mango5 said:


> The meat fetishists are doing an evening 'pop up' this week. We're being squeezed between Peckham and Brixton foodwankers. The place never formerly known as Mike and Ollie's seems to be doing OK with its remarkably stable 'foraged' menu.


Update. Meat fetishists are doing a pop up coffee bar on weekend mornings. I've not been in there at all so can't speak to the anticipated level of foodwankery. 
The place never formerly known as... has closed. The 30 grand kickstarter-funded kitchen is likely to be used by a series of pop-up food thingies according to the sign outside. 
The 'felafel and shwarma' offshoot in the doomed location on Datchelor Place is revamping as a Lebanese patisserie - for reasons of expansion rather than doom - but I doubt it will be made on the premises. They have installed  a pizza oven though so let's see. 
The flying fish will remain a chippy. Hooray!


----------



## drachir (Apr 24, 2017)

mango5 said:


> The place never formerly known as... has closed. The 30 grand kickstarter-funded kitchen is likely to be used by a series of pop-up food thingies according to the sign outside.



Which place is that?

Did anybody have a look at the new/relaunched market on Sunday? Saw a few posters around for it but forgot to go and have a look.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 24, 2017)

It was a nail bar named "Queen's" and the restaurant kept the name after holding a competition to rename the premises. I don't know why.
 I didn't go to the Sunday market..  I was put off when I saw that it was hosting the launch of a specialist hash brown purveyor.
While I'm here, I saw this advertised. It's a nice idea


----------



## drachir (Apr 24, 2017)

mango5 said:


> It was a nail bar named "Queen's" and the restaurant kept the name after holding a competition to rename the premises. I don't know why.
> I didn't go to the Sunday market..  I was put off when I saw that it was hosting the launch of a specialist hash brown purveyor.
> While I'm here, I saw this advertised. It's a nice idea


I mean that sounds ridiculous, but I do love hash browns so...


----------



## mango5 (Apr 24, 2017)

What do people think of the campaign to reopen Camberwell station? I think it will only increased congestion on already (over)crowded trains. I'm not a supporter.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 24, 2017)

While I have this thread in mind... More stuff

Exhibition at the work house

SLG Children's Book Fair 2017 | Children & Families | South London Gallery


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 25, 2017)

drachir said:


> Which place is that?
> 
> Did anybody have a look at the new/relaunched market on Sunday? Saw a few posters around for it but forgot to go and have a look.


Friendly people there but barely any stalls. I thought it was going to be a lot bigger. Not worth it


----------



## drachir (Apr 25, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Friendly people there but barely any stalls. I thought it was going to be a lot bigger. Not worth it



Bit like the Saturday farmers' market then? There were only about 4 stalls when I went down to that!

May pop down Sunday regardless, I'm only 5 mins walk away.


----------



## Get Involved (Apr 26, 2017)

I hear the Saturday farmers' market traders don't want stalls selling hot ready-to-eat food (?), so there are two separate markets, both of which are worse than if they just combined the two. Seems silly.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 26, 2017)

Different companies protecting their turf, neither really give a shit about what the locals get out of it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 26, 2017)

Stuff em. There's one up by Oval on Saturday that's miles better, and the Herne Hill one on Sundays is pretty good too.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 26, 2017)

Agree


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2017)

Market forces in action.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2017)

The campaign to reopen the station seems to be picking up a head of steam...







Councillors back campaign to re-open Camberwell Railway Station


----------



## mango5 (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's a bad idea. They're partly doing it because we didn't get the Bakerloo extension (thankfully - the Old Kent Road route needs it far more imo). What they won't acknowledge is that the trains are already overstretched and this will add to the stresses.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2017)

It's true there's an overcrowding issue already that they are kind of ignoring. Also, as someone further down the line it's sort of not in my interest for it to be opened, really, because it'll add extra passengers and slow down the trip into town with an extra stop.

But at the same time I think in principle improvements to public transport connectivity should be supported, and while there's momentum in support of reopening a station we should take advantage of it. Most of these stations were originally closed because it was decided somewhat short-sightedly that the demand had gone (because of competition from electric tramways as I understand it). But once a station's closed it's hard to re-open it and then you potentially have lost a facility for good.

It might be that at this immediate point in time, opening it will worsen overcrowding. But in the longer picture, it's better to have the facility there than to lose an opportunity to regain it - overall it's likely to be of benefit, I think.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 29, 2017)

You might be right. It could take a couple of decades for all the planned road and other changes to settle down in central Camberwell. The Butterfly Walk rebuild with change footfall round there too.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 29, 2017)

mango5 said:


> You might be right. It could take a couple of decades for all the planned road and other changes to settle down in central Camberwell. The Butterfly Walk rebuild with change footfall round there too.


What is the Butterfly Walk rebuild?


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2017)

Don't know exactly when it would happen, but the New Southwark Plan Preferred Options Area Visions and Site Allocations [PDF] document says 






			
				Page 72 said:
			
		

> NSP25: Butterfly Walk & Morrisons Car Park:
> Redevelopment of the site must:
>  Contribute towards the thriving small business, creative and cultural employment cluster in Camberwell and Peckham providing at least the amount of employment floorspace currently on the site;
>  Retain the supermarket use;
> ...


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 30, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Don't know exactly when it would happen, but the New Southwark Plan Preferred Options Area Visions and Site Allocations [PDF] document says


Thanks, Thats interesting.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2017)

mango5 said:


> You might be right. It could take a couple of decades for all the planned road and other changes to settle down in central Camberwell. The Butterfly Walk rebuild with change footfall round there too.


The other thing is that with more "local" stops in inner south London, in the longer term there might be more incentive/pressure to improve the service with greater frequency, later last trains, etc. which everyone could benefit from. Although there are capacity problems with the routes out beyond Herne Hill and Denmark Hill, the stretch of line between Blackfriars and Herne Hill is at least in theory under-utilised (or will be once London Bridge is completed). It's harder to argue for an intensification of service on this stretch when really the only stops that would benefit would be Loughborough Junction and Herne Hill. If Camberwell was open that argument might be a bit stronger. Who knows, maybe one day even Walworth Rd station could re-open (not sure what the feasibility of that is)... something that might be a knock-on effect of a successful re-opening of Camberwell.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think a Walworth Road station would be brilliant... Closer to Kennington and relieve congestion in West Walworth. I suspect any further overground changes would have to wait until London Bridge is done, plus the Bakerloo and Northern Line extensions.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 4, 2017)

drachir said:


> Ate at Zeret Kitchen last night. Absolutely stunning vegan stuff (although it's not all vegan). Companion ordered the veggie selection platter which she didn't realise was intended for 2 people. It was absolutely huge for £9, could probably feed 3. Somehow she managed to finish it.
> 
> The whole bill came to under £30 which was the sharing platter, my main, a side, a beer, and a glass of wine. They happily offered to put my leftovers in tupperware for takeaway (which was lovely as I really wanted to take it but I always feel too awkward to ask), and were just all round lovely people. Will definitely be back soon.
> View attachment 99884


 

I can trench for queen and country but could not finish the veg platter@ £12 IIRC. it didn't look that much. but it is


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2017)

bad road works in camberwell - took my mate over an hour to get from camberwell to herne hill this morning.


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2017)

Yeah. Total arse. I'm on my 4th pass through of the day. I'm allowing an extra half hour to get through - especially heading south.

The bus driver said it's gas works. Woman on a bus this morning said it was water.


----------



## snowy_again (May 5, 2017)

Water leak I thought?


----------



## drachir (May 5, 2017)

Gas works. Absolute nightmare for me as it's right outside my flat, and drivers are taking to the disruption by beeping their horns at it all night!


----------



## tymonym (May 5, 2017)

Will be like that until Wednesday apparently


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2017)

bimble said:


> in Burgess park the other day..View attachment 84826



After hearing someone on radio talking about Burgess park recently, I went and discovered it for myself today, nice little breath of fresh air. Felt rather under used though. There is still an under repair sign in there and skate park looked like it had been closed for a while.


----------



## mango5 (May 7, 2017)

That's a bit sad. I went up to Ruskin Park today for the first time in years. Smaller than Brockwell and more established, varied, prettier than Burgess. We should have some picnic action there this year.


----------



## drachir (May 15, 2017)

The hash browns are good.


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2017)

I note the post office of doom appears to still be functioning (according to signage)  despite having been largely demolished.


----------



## Maggot (May 17, 2017)

drachir said:


> The hash browns are good.


----------



## mango5 (May 17, 2017)

drachir said:


> The hash browns are good.


At £4.50 for some fried spuds they'd better be!


----------



## drachir (May 18, 2017)

mango5 said:


> At £4.50 for some fried spuds they'd better be!



I hate myself for spending £4.50 on 3 hash browns, but they came with a blue sauce dip.


----------



## drachir (May 18, 2017)

Whatever happened with Frank's buying Club Couture?


----------



## mango5 (May 18, 2017)

Dunno. iirc there was a consultation meeting a few months ago but there's still a sales board outside.


----------



## mrchristopher (May 29, 2017)

mango5 said:


> That's a bit sad. I went up to Ruskin Park today for the first time in years. Smaller than Brockwell and more established, varied, prettier than Burgess. We should have some picnic action there this year.


The Ruskin Park Summer Fete is taking place on Saturday 24th June 1pm - 6pm. Please do come along, and if anyone wants to help we are always in need of volunteers! Ruskin Park Summer Fete - Friends of Ruskin Park


----------



## mango5 (Jun 10, 2017)

Camberwell Arts Festival started today, I hadn't spotted anything about it until I saw tents going up on the Green. To make up for this oversight I offer you this


----------



## mango5 (Jun 10, 2017)

And remind y'all of this next weekend


----------



## sankara (Jun 17, 2017)

mango5 said:


> The flying fish will remain a chippy. Hooray!


I noticed that it's got a new name.does anyone know if it has new owners?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 17, 2017)

Did anyone else see all those cyclists in Camberwell? Loads of youth doing wheelies at the Green.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 17, 2017)

Cold Harbour said:


> Did anyone else see all those cyclists in Camberwell? Loads of youth doing wheelies at the Green.


They're all over the pavements. Bloody kids!
*shakes fists*


----------



## mango5 (Jun 17, 2017)

sankara said:


> I noticed that it's got a new name.does anyone know if it has new owners?


Yes. The people behind 'fins and trotters' food wagon. They have proper malt vinegar on the tables  Called something like Fladda.

Just took a look at the menu, quite short and interestingly features battered mackerel. 

In other Camberwell Church Street news, Nigerian Street Food emporium I Go Chop has just opened as well.


----------



## drachir (Jun 22, 2017)

The kids on bikes were apparently on a ride out against knife crime, according to the one I asked anyway!

Him and his mates said it was called "bikes against knives", but I can't find anything about it online.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 23, 2017)

drachir said:


> The kids on bikes were apparently on a ride out against knife crime, according to the one I asked anyway!
> 
> Him and his mates said it was called "bikes against knives", but I can't find anything about it online.


Ah that's great thanks. Shame the news didn't cover it either - there must have been hundreds of them.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

Tonight and running till the 19th 







Camberwell College of Arts MA Show opens tonight, Thurs 13th July


----------



## drachir (Jul 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Tonight and running till the 19th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh I'd forgotten about this, cheers! Went down to the undergrad one as I had some friends showing, but it was way too hot to properly look around. Thankfully a bit cooler today.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Warning:






Is a Box Park Coming to Camberwell?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Warning:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a Box Park Coming to Camberwell?



Great news.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Warning:
> 
> Is a Box Park Coming to Camberwell?



Yay.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been predicting this for Morrisons car park since the redevelopment plans for Butterfly Walk were published. It's inevitable.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

mango5 said:


> I've been predicting this for Morrisons car park since the redevelopment plans for Butterfly Walk were published. It's inevitable.


Think of all the pop ups they can pack into it! The whole boxpark thing is like a like a well-oiled gentrification machine these days.


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2017)

Tough place to set up a business i think, Camberwell, little independent ventures seem to disappear very quickly, lots of large empty retail space that's been empty for ages and a few big chains, that's almost all there is on that bit near Morrissons. I'd be happy to see something with small units  where people might be able to try doing something different.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think that's the idea. There's been one near elephant for ages, with the temporarily displaced library in it. And the shopping centre development plan is supposedly aimed at nurturing small independent businesses.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jul 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Think of all the pop ups they can pack into it! The whole boxpark thing is like a like a well-oiled gentrification machine these days.


Ed, I know you have a chip on your shoulder about the Brixton one and to an extent I can understand that, but I genuinely think that a focal point like this could help the Camberwell area if it's successful.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2017)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Ed, I know you have a chip on your shoulder about the Brixton one and to an extent I can understand that, but I genuinely think that a focal point like this could help the Camberwell area if it's successful.


Be careful what you wish for: the Brixton one we were promised turned out to be nothing like we got. There's a whole container park full of _entrepreneurs_ who are well skilled in turning great local ideas into an extension of their fucking cash-raking, gentrifying empires.


----------



## drachir (Jul 16, 2017)

The sign is very odd; if Boxpark themselves were involved they surely would have spelled the company name correctly.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 16, 2017)

Public consultation next week 



			
				 press release I assume said:
			
		

> WHEN
> July 20, 2017 at 3pm - 7pm
> WHERE
> Former HSBC unit
> ...


----------



## drachir (Jul 17, 2017)

Plans are on the Camberwell blog: News round-up: Camberwell Boxpark, Camberwell Fair and more - Camberwell Blog


----------



## mango5 (Jul 18, 2017)

Good work. I just copied the text



			
				 camberwell online blog said:
			
		

> *Boxpark*
> There’s a chance that Camberwell will get its own Boxpark, the temporary retail / entertainment spaces made up of converted shipping containers, that are beloved of the hipsters in Shoreditch and, er, Croydon. ‘Camberwell Yards’, as it’s called, is mooted to be on the smaller area of the car park behind Morrisons in Butterfly Walk.
> 
> 
> ...


eta the blog has been updated to clarify the idea is for *a* boxpark not *the* boxpark.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Good work. I just copied the text


I wonder if they'll be applying the Pop Brixton globe spamming definition for the "Eight containers for local businesses." Box parks are great ideas in theory, but most of them swiftly turn into hideous money making machines for hipsters and the well off, run by entrepreneurs who know how to tick the right boxes.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2017)

10/10 for the on-trend, artisinal  'Camberwell Yards' name though.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 18, 2017)

That block of camberwell had a few historical yards in days gone by - 
Tiger Yard Camberwell 1933
Open Studios JOINERS YARD


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

ska invita said:


> That block of camberwell had a few historical yards in days gone by -
> Tiger Yard Camberwell 1933
> Open Studios JOINERS YARD


Oh, I'm sure it has. But a trendy load of foodie huts wedged into shipping containers does not a 'yard' make!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 22, 2017)

Worth half an hour of your time Watch The Changing Face of Camberwell online


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2017)

Camberwell Fayre tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Camberwell Fayre tomorrow.


Let's hope the weather picks up!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 22, 2017)

Well that was tits.
Bag search (fair enough but stop touching all my things please). Not allowed to take any pics whatsoever.
Drinks, around £5 but with additional £2 for the cup (refundable on return or take it as a souvenir).
General stalls selling their nice things.
Was expecting WAY more in the way of food choice. Very poor. Also was separated from the regular Camberwell Market stalls (which I thought were on Sundays) so you have to come right out of the fayre, by the jobsworth bagcheck wankers, to get round to them.
Music was good  
Didn't stay long, wasn't worth it.
Very disappointed.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Well that was tits.
> Bag search (fair enough but stop touching all my things please). Not allowed to take any pics whatsoever.
> Drinks, around £5 but with additional £2 for the cup (refundable on return or take it as a souvenir).
> General stalls selling their nice things.
> ...


That sounds rubbish. 
On what grounds were they stopping you taking pics?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 22, 2017)

editor said:


> That sounds rubbish.
> On what grounds were they stopping you taking pics?


I have no idea. I was asked if I had a phone, who bloody doesn't? "Yes," I said. Then he said, "No photographs on the premises". I was too stunned to think of a decent reaction to that. What the hell!?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> I have no idea. I was asked if I had a phone, who bloody doesn't? "Yes," I said. Then he said, "No photographs on the premises". I was too stunned to think of a decent reaction to that. What the hell!?


The "premises" being the park? I think I'd be stumped for a response too because it's a ridiculous thing to request.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 22, 2017)

editor said:


> The "premises" being the park? I think I'd be stumped for a response too because it's a ridiculous thing to request.


innit.

Apparently now security people have been informed that it's okay for people to be able to take pics.
So at the moment it's going to basically be pics of a bunch of miserable looking wet people huddled under a tree


----------



## drachir (Jul 22, 2017)

That's really bizarre, I've been back and forth all day (getting drinks from my flat!) and the security haven't even made eye contact.


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm at the 'box park' in elephant (never been here before) don't know about the offices above but the shops & food places have not a single customer in at the moment. Hope the camberwell idea happens but this place feels sad right now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm at the 'box park' in elephant (never been here before) don't know about the offices above but the shops & food places have not a single customer in at the moment. Hope the camberwell idea happens but this place feels sad right now.


Were you there during lunch hour? Elephant nandos got busy.

I've noticed quite a lot of artworks is on deliveroo or Uber eats or whichever similar thing I was looking at.


----------



## drachir (Jul 30, 2017)

The Joiners have the pizza oven in the garden back as a trial tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon; DJ playing northern soul and £5 pizzas.


----------



## drachir (Aug 2, 2017)

Tried I Go Chop the other day. The veggie burrito is very very good; a lot of food for £4.50 too!


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

drachir said:


> The Joiners have the pizza oven in the garden back as a trial tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon; DJ playing northern soul and £5 pizzas.


How did it go? I like the Joiners.


----------



## drachir (Aug 2, 2017)

editor said:


> How did it go? I like the Joiners.



They made 3 pizzas then accidentally set the barbecue hut on fire and had to stop.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2017)

drachir said:


> They made 3 pizzas then accidentally set the barbecue hut on fire and had to stop.


I shouldn't laugh but..


----------



## 3010 (Aug 3, 2017)

drachir said:


> Tried I Go Chop the other day. The veggie burrito is very very good; a lot of food for £4.50 too!


Yes  it's an excellent addition to Camberwell. Been 3 times so far and the food has been excellent each time. The guy in there is also super friendly and gives out samples so you can try the different options - turkey gizzard is surprisingly tasty!


----------



## se5 (Aug 3, 2017)

Well this is interesting - https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...-throughout-south-london-used-stretchers-ww2/ 

Apparently the fence along Peckham Road and Camberwell Church Street is made of stretchers from the war


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoyed going to the Stormbird the other night. Great choice of beers.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 5, 2017)

se5 said:


> Well this is interesting - Calls to protect fences throughout south London, once used as stretchers in WW2 - Southwark News
> 
> Apparently the fence along Peckham Road and Camberwell Church Street is made of stretchers from the war


Yes, they're very distinctive once you know the signs.


----------



## drachir (Aug 6, 2017)

More successful today... the pub is still un-singed!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 6, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Yes, they're very distinctive once you know the signs.


All been stripped from the dog kennel hill estate now- I have been away for a couple of weeks and has happened i the interim


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2017)

Piece on BBC News website about the wave mural 

Walls of water: Hokusai and the Great Wave of Camberwell - BBC News


----------



## drachir (Aug 12, 2017)

Jungle Café has been gentrified 

The food has improved in fairness, but it's now £6.90 for a veggie breakfast (or the "Mona Lisa" as it's called, because numbers were too easy) and doesn't even include a tea!


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2017)

First trip to Camberwell in about 5 years. Beers in the Hermits Cave - excellent selection - then a very nice pizza in Theo's next door. Had tried to go to Silk Road but was completely rammed. 

Odd to see Angels and Gypsies sign still up when it's been closed for over a year. 

Final observation - based on the night we were there, everyone in Camberwell is 28.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 12, 2017)

Winot said:


> First trip to Camberwell in about 5 years. Beers in the Hermits Cave - excellent selection - then a very nice pizza in Theo's next door. Had tried to go to Silk Road but was completely rammed.
> 
> Odd to see Angels and Gypsies sign still up when it's been closed for over a year.
> 
> Final observation - based on the night we were there, everyone in Camberwell is 28.


Hermits got a good beer selection? I haven't been there for ages, may have to investigate. Ta!


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Hermits got a good beer selection? I haven't been there for ages, may have to investigate. Ta!



Yeah a good half dozen pumps including Dark Star Hophead


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 12, 2017)

Winot said:


> Yeah a good half dozen pumps including Dark Star Hophead


Cheers! WIll definitely revisit the ol' place


----------



## teuchter (Aug 12, 2017)

Winot said:


> Had tried to go to Silk Road but was completely rammed.



It's always like that now; it's the one everyone's heard about. But a few doors back towards the green is another Szechuan restaurant called Wuli Wuli - went in there a little while ago when Silk Rd was really busy; it looked unpromisingly empty but the food was as good as Silk Rd (at least according to my companions who are more discerning than I about this stuff) and it's not packed with 28 year olds.


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It's always like that now; it's the one everyone's heard about. But a few doors back towards the green is another Szechuan restaurant called Wuli Wuli - went in there a little while ago when Silk Rd was really busy; it looked unpromisingly empty but the food was as good as Silk Rd (at least according to my companions who are more discerning than I about this stuff) and it's not packed with 28 year olds.



Gotcha. We nearly went in there but were put off by the dark emptiness. And that the first thing I spotted on the menu which was "Saliva Chicken". Didn't exactly get the juices flowing. Will be less cowardly next time.


----------



## drachir (Aug 12, 2017)

Winot said:


> Final observation - based on the night we were there, everyone in Camberwell is 28.



Well that's just untrue - I'm 27


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 13, 2017)

drachir said:


> Well that's just untrue - I'm 27



Get tae fuck


----------



## mango5 (Aug 13, 2017)

What's the best venue(so) for an Urban drinks in Camberwell?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2017)

Fox


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 13, 2017)

Probs Fox, aye. Big enough garden area if the weather's grand. Bear and Tiger are likely I suppose?


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2017)

Just in case anyone else here vapes and buys the bits and pieces for that, I went into caffe vape yesterday for the first time (coldharbour lane near howard brothers) and highly recommend it. There was a big football match on the telly so they weren't doing the whole coffee and cakes thing that's set up in the back of the shop (proper coffee machine etc) but really nice atmosphere - even with everyone watching the match - and helpful knowledgable not snooty at all people.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 20, 2017)

mango5 said:


> What's the best venue(so) for an Urban drinks in Camberwell?


Sun on Coldharbour lane? or Hermits cave has lovely ciders


----------



## mango5 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah I suspect we've all got over the trauma of losing the Sun and Doves to Antic. On a similar note I hear the Nag's Head has had a reprieve, but doubt it has long left to live. Would be nice to give it some business but the great atmosphere is utterly let down by shit beer imo. Perhaps The Grove would be good now it has escaped the Grand Union


----------



## drachir (Aug 24, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Yeah I suspect we've all got over the trauma of losing the Sun and Doves to Antic. On a similar note I hear the Nag's Head has had a reprieve, but doubt it has long left to live. Would be nice to give it some business but the great atmosphere is utterly let down by shit beer imo. Perhaps The Grove would be good now it has escaped the Grand Union



The Nag's Head is permanently back open afaik, the landlady ended up accepting the new very expensive lease.


----------



## sealion (Aug 30, 2017)

https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...-throughout-south-london-used-stretchers-ww2/


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks like Camberwell Boxpark has had the brakes put on it. Personally, I think it's a bit of a shame.


----------



## bimble (Sep 28, 2017)

who would that key tenant have been i wonder?


----------



## mango5 (Sep 28, 2017)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Looks like Camberwell Boxpark has had the brakes put on it. Personally, I think it's a bit of a shame.


Heh you beat me to it.


----------



## sealion (Oct 10, 2017)

This is where nando's now stands on Coldharbour and Denmark hill. After the cinema shut down it became a jeans warehouse. Can't remember if it was called Dickie dirts or Dirty dicks ( Probably the the former )


----------



## Maggot (Oct 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> This is where nando's now stands on Coldharbour and Denmark hill. After the cinema shut down it became a jeans warehouse. Can't remember if it was called Dickie dirts or Dirty dicks ( Probably the the former )
> View attachment 117524



I used to go to Dickie Dirts, but not that branch. Somewhere more central, but I can't remember where.


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> This is where nando's now stands on Coldharbour and Denmark hill. After the cinema shut down it became a jeans warehouse. Can't remember if it was called Dickie dirts or Dirty dicks ( Probably the the former )
> View attachment 117524








The inside of the odean 1939


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I used to go to Dickie Dirts, but not that branch. Somewhere more central, but I can't remember where.


yeah its rung an 80s bell with me too. There's not one in stokey is there (Fozzie Bear)


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> yeah its rung an 80s bell with me too. There's not one in stokey is there (Fozzie Bear)


North end road Fulham and Westbourne grove had stores.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> This is where nando's now stands on Coldharbour and Denmark hill. After the cinema shut down it became a jeans warehouse. Can't remember if it was called Dickie dirts or Dirty dicks ( Probably the the former )
> View attachment 117524



I remember our family driving up from Brighton to go to dickie dirts - makes sense that it was a cinema cos in my very vague memory it was strangely unlike a normal shop, really expansive and I remember descending wide stairs


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I remember our family driving up from Brighton to go to dickie dirts - makes sense that it was a cinema cos in my very vague memory it was strangely unlike a normal shop, really expansive and I remember descending wide stairs


I remember the wooden floors being very shiney and good to slide about on. The stores were quite vast, im guessing because they were mainly old cinemas and dancehalls originally.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> yeah its rung an 80s bell with me too. There's not one in stokey is there (Fozzie Bear)



Strictly South London, I think?


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Inside the odean when it was squatted.


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Strictly South London, I think?


Not as far as i know. A couple over west that i can remember.


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> The inside of the odean 1939


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Strictly South London, I think?


excuse the derail but can you remember the name of the jeans shop somewhere very close to Stoke Newington Bookshop? It survived a good long while I think, but cant see it on googlemaps now


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2017)

Located in the south London district of Camberwell. The Odeon Theatre was built on the site of the Camberwell Empire Theatre, later the New Empire Cinema. It was designed by Andrew Mather, assisted by Keith P. Roberts for Oscar Deutsch’s Odeon Theatres Ltd. and was the largest Odeon built in London (the fourth largest built for the circuit). It opened on 20th March 1939 with Fred MacMurray in “Men With Wings”.


Where the New Empire Cinema had its entrance on the apex of the corner of Denmark Hill and Coldharbour Lane, the new building had seven shop units located. The Odeon was designed with two matching entrances on both roads. Each had a square fin tower that were clad in light yellow vitrolite tiles and carried the ‘Odeon’ name.


Inside the large auditorium were 1,484 seats in the stalls and 986 seats in the circle. The decoration was quite plain with a honeycomb pattern of vents on the splay walls beside the proscenium and a painted band across from the side walls over the ceiling. Lighting was via fittings suspended from the ceiling.


The Odeon suffered some minor bomb damage on several occassions during 1944, but things were quickly patched up. In its last years of operation, only the circle was in use and the entrance on Denmark Hill was closed off. The end came suddenly on 5th July 1975 with Dirk Bogarde in “The Night Porter”.


It stood empty for six years until 24th January 1981 when it became a Dickie Dirts emporium selling jeans at greatly reduced prices. This was only a brief respite, as the business folded and the building sat decaying for another ten years, often occupied by squatters. In spring 1993 it was demolished and a block of flats for homeless young people called ‘The Foyer’ was built on the site.

------------------------------------------------------------
Radicals and Rioters

19th Century Camberwell may have been a middle class suburb but also had a local working class tradition: possibly originating in the tradition of London trades traveling out to rural pubs for days of merriment and sometimes political debate. 
In the early 19th Century, with working people being increasingly forced off the land and into urban areas, with the growth of factories and massive spread of Cities, working class people were rapidly becoming politicised and conscious of themselves and their class interests. Working class organisations, radical clubs and early Trade Unions formed a growing network across many cities... London was no exception. 
In 1832 the National Union of the Working Classes met at the _Duke of York_, Camberwell New Road (opposite the modern _Union Tavern_). The NUWC had arisen from an alliance of radical artisan societies in London, who had been organising both on economic levels, fighting for better wages and conditions, and politically, seeing parliamentary reform and more rights for working people as fundamental to achieving economic improvements... The were involved in encouraging working class pressure in support of the campaigning for the 1832 Reform Act; however, the Act enfranchised the middle classes and reformed outdated constituencies and corrupt practices, but did nothing for the workers. More radical elements of the NUWC together with other groups, prepared to step up their activities - many felt armed uprising would be necessary to achieve change... This led to confrontations with the new Metropolitan Police as at the Battle of Coldbath Fields in 1833, when a NUWC rally was attacked by the Met and a policeman killed in the ensuing riot (it was later found by a Jury to be Justifiable Homicide in self defence, due to the police attack on the crowd!). 
In 1833, Camberwell’s  _Sawyers Arms _(which we haven’t yet located) hosted meetings of the 91st Class of the NUWC, in particular they held a dinner for the acquitted George Fursey, a defendant from the Battle of Coldbath Fields.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Oct 12, 2017)

Interesting photos of the camberwell odeon while being squatted. Sealion. Never come across those before. In the piece just posted radicals and rioters, The Sawyers Arms was on George Street now known as Lomond Grove


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> excuse the derail but can you remember the name of the jeans shop somewhere very close to Stoke Newington Bookshop? It survived a good long while I think, but cant see it on googlemaps now



I'm am not your man for clothes and fashion related biz, but could it have been "Mr H"?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 12, 2017)

sealion said:


> North end road Fulham and Westbourne grove had stores.


Yes, I think it must have been the Fulham one.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2017)

There was a second little independent jeans shop next door to the camberwell one wasn't there? 

Remember my dad being annoyed in the late 70s as he could take me to the Dirtie Dicks in Camberwell, rather than up to the wholesalers around Petticoat Lane / Spitalfields. 

Petticoat Lane meant coming home with sticks of sugar cane and indian sweets.


----------



## drachir (Oct 16, 2017)

The Stormbird now accept card!! Revolutionary.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 16, 2017)

Oops no excuse not to get take outs then.


----------



## drachir (Oct 25, 2017)

Nape (the charcuterie and wine place) has closed. I'm ambivalent.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 26, 2017)

Wanted to give a wholly positive mention to "Falafel & Shawarma" on Camberwell Church St - one of those little places with about 5 things on the menu, all tip top. The veggie options are so good that I rarely have the sole meat option (chicken - despite that extremely tasty too). Prices are beyond decent - £3.50 for a Falafel wrap, £4.50 for a mixed mezze plate (a superb selection of vegetarian Lebanese), same price for a chicken shawarma plate, plus £1.50 for 4 sambusak (samosa, veg or meat options), plus they do fresh carrot and ginger juice, mint tea etc.... amazing value all round, really 

Very sweet staff, might well be family run, can't find a single negative personally... I'm regularly taking a detour there for my dinner or lunch!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm also a fan of that place.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2017)

Wrap wars on that stretch of Camberwell Church Street keep things cheap. Though I haven't tried the competitors.  The outpost of the felafel folk which is in the doomed location on Datchelor Place hasn't been open since August.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2017)

Ugh. Thank fuck this guy is locked up. 



> He was convicted in August 2016 and found guilty of three counts of rape, one count of sexual assault by penetration, and one count of causing a person to engage in sexual activity without consent. Sentencing took place this week because Smith was also on trial for a separate rape offence, for which he was found not guilty in August 2017.



https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/camberwell-rapist-targeted-young-women-nights-jailed/


----------



## drachir (Nov 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Ugh. Thank fuck this guy is locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/camberwell-rapist-targeted-young-women-nights-jailed/



I mean, also glad he's locked up, but bit of a weird addition this thread


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 11, 2017)

The Grove pub reopened yesterday. Haven't had a drink/food but popped in and looks nice - definitely better than the Grand  Union days.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah, thanks Ed. Bummer  
In other news, I'm not that keen on the Grove refurb. Much less cosy, too many hard surfaces and crap sounding sandwiches. Hope it settles down to being a local not directly aimed at a post-work crowd.
Also, why has this appeared in Love Walk?
eta I mean the non-adjustable telescope pointed at St Giles, not the fella.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Yeah, thanks Ed. Bummer
> In other news, I'm not that keen on the Grove refurb. Much less cosy, too many hard surfaces and crap sounding sandwiches. Hope it settles down to being a local not directly aimed at a post-work crowd.
> Also, why has this appeared in Love Walk?
> eta I mean the non-adjustable telescope pointed at St Giles, not the fella.




Launch of Camberwell Art Trail - CoolTan Arts


----------



## mango5 (Nov 16, 2017)

Ludicrously detailed information about the UK’s oldest bin store (probably) and  'definitely not the church porch' on Benhill Road 






			
				Local history buff Donald Mason said:
			
		

> [Published in the Camberwell Quarterly No.194 (Autumn 2017).]
> Old St Giles 3: blue plaques and history
> In December 2016 the Southwark News reported a
> small ceremony in Benhill Road – the unveiling of a
> ...


There's loads more. Read it here


----------



## mango5 (Nov 16, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Launch of Camberwell Art Trail - CoolTan Arts


 Looks like that was a month ago. 
Whoever is running that place into the ground these days seems utterly shady.  Currently the focus of legal challenges, so I hear.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 17, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Yeah, thanks Ed. Bummer
> In other news, I'm not that keen on the Grove refurb. Much less cosy, too many hard surfaces and crap sounding sandwiches. Hope it settles down to being a local not directly aimed at a post-work crowd.
> Also, why has this appeared in Love Walk?
> eta I mean the non-adjustable telescope pointed at St Giles, not the fella.



There's another telescope at the end of Wren Road near Morrisons. Had a look through it but there isn't really much of a vista!


----------



## mango5 (Nov 18, 2017)

hungry_squirrel said:


> There's another telescope at the end of Wren Road near Morrisons. Had a look through it but there isn't really much of a vista!


Another Arty thingy? I miss the pink parking meter Arty thingy.


----------



## drachir (Nov 28, 2017)

From Twitter; the Grove is having their relaunch on Wednesday.

Sounds wank, but last time I went to a Young's pub opening (in Wandsworth), all the "suppliers" had free drinks and there was free food all night so might be worth a visit if you're a bit skint


----------



## Nivag (Nov 28, 2017)

Does anyone know why this building has Clubland above the door of a church on Grosvenor Terrace?
I can't seem to any info other than the church, unless it was them that installed it.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Nov 28, 2017)

Here is a piece about Clubland
Clubland


----------



## drachir (Nov 28, 2017)

Johnlj123 said:


> Here is a piece about Clubland
> Clubland



Am I missing something, or does that piece completely fail to explain what Clubland was?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 28, 2017)

drachir said:


> Am I missing something, or does that piece completely fail to explain what Clubland was?


Looks like it was a youth club JB Clubland


----------



## Nivag (Nov 28, 2017)

Johnlj123 said:


> Here is a piece about Clubland
> Clubland


Thanks for that!!! Amazing I'd been past this place for years and never knew what it was about.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 28, 2017)

With the info from above I've found a film on the BFI website, not watched it yet but here's what they say about the place.


> Butterworth founded Clubland in 1922 for the deprived children of Walworth and became a well-known youth club, combining social and spiritual activities. Butterworth was an excellent fundraiser and received support from celebrities such as Bob Hope, John Mills, Lawrence Olivier and Vivien Leigh. These films show the teenage boys and girls engaged in a variety of activities, including a camping trip to France in 1966 and a chaotic sports day in Burgess Park in the early 1960s.


Rev. Jimmy Butterworth and the activities of Clubland


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 28, 2017)

I just assumed it's because they love a bit of UV lighting.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

Here's a good place to get your Christmas tree

*The Old Care Home at 54 Camberwell Green* has trees for sale until the 17th Dec, with all profits going to the local St Giles Charity. Open 11am-7pm weekdays, 9am -5pm weekends. Tree from 5ft to 8ft. More info.

Where to buy a real Christmas tree in Brixton & surrounding area – 2017 listing of independent traders


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2017)

It seems things are getting increasingly silly at Denmark Hill station. I gather people were queuing along the road this morning as only one ticket gate was working and the staff had disappeared.

I'm not sure why the redesigned entrance hall is basically just not big enough for the number of people that use it. Did someone mess up their calculations? Even outside of rush hour the one ticket machine is inadequate. Even Loughborough Junction has two ticket machines!


----------



## mango5 (Dec 12, 2017)

There are two ticket machines but only one does oyster iirc.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2017)

mango5 said:


> There are two ticket machines



I don't think so. Are you sure?


----------



## mango5 (Dec 13, 2017)

Pretty sure there were two he last time I was in there, a few months ago.


----------



## drachir (Dec 15, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Pretty sure there were two he last time I was in there, a few months ago.



There's only one. It does Oyster, but only top-ups. You can't buy an Oyster card in the station (not even at the ticket desk) incredibly.


----------



## Get Involved (Dec 15, 2017)

There are two machines. The other one is the other side of the ticket barriers, next to the counter. It only takes card payments.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

When did that Subway by the junction with Coldharbour Lane slither into existence? 

Or is has it been there for ages and I've just blocked it from my vision? Their food is disgusting.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 15, 2017)

editor said:


> When did that Subway by the junction with Coldharbour Lane slither into existence?
> 
> Or is has it been there for ages and I've just blocked it from my vision? Their food is disgusting.



That's been there donkeys yonks. Can't stand 'em. Just the smell of it.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> That's been there donkeys yonks. Can't stand 'em. Just the smell of it.


I tried one once. It was disgusting and came with a ridiculous amount of packaging. The cheese literally had no taste at all.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 15, 2017)

editor said:


> I tried one once. It was disgusting and came with a ridiculous amount of packaging. The cheese literally had no taste at all.


Dreadful stuff. It all smells the same to me. I have to hold my breath when I pass by.


----------



## drachir (Dec 15, 2017)

editor said:


> When did that Subway by the junction with Coldharbour Lane slither into existence?
> 
> Or is has it been there for ages and I've just blocked it from my vision? Their food is disgusting.



I didn't move to London until 2011, but it was there then.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

drachir said:


> I didn't move to London until 2011, but it was there then.


I should patent my Shit Shop Blanking Out technology. I've walked past their countless times!


----------



## drachir (Dec 15, 2017)

editor said:


> I should patent my Shit Shop Blanking Out technology. I've walked past their countless times!



Just had a look on Street View, and it's also there in the oldest image which is August 2008


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

drachir said:


> Just had a look on Street View, and it's also there in the oldest image which is August 2008


My technology is infallible and guaranteed to work for decades!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Dec 16, 2017)

editor said:


> When did that Subway by the junction with Coldharbour Lane slither into existence?
> 
> Or is has it been there for ages and I've just blocked it from my vision? Their food is disgusting.



It's been there for a couple of years, at least...

Edit: just seen the above - ignore me!


----------



## 3010 (Feb 24, 2018)

A couple of Camberwell ghost stories:
https://www.spookyisles.com/2016/12...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost

https://www.spookyisles.com/2016/11...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ReviveOldPost


----------



## mango5 (Mar 12, 2018)

Camberwell free film festival starts on Thursday 
Camberwell Free Film Festival


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 12, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Camberwell free film festival starts on Thursday
> Camberwell Free Film Festival


ooo some very good things on!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 22, 2018)

A new wine bar/kitchen/charcuterie is opening in the space left empty by Nape called 'Good Neighbour'. Seems a bit of a funny decision given the apparent lack of success of Nape, but with a soft opening from 27th of March until 3rd of April with 50% off I think it's probably worth a go.

Good Neighbour wine bar and dining room takes over from Nape in Camberwell | Latest news | Gastroblog | Hot Dinners


----------



## mango5 (Mar 23, 2018)

May also be trying to fill the gap left by Angels and Gypsies/Communion bar.


----------



## drachir (Mar 23, 2018)

They at least have some nice sounding veggie options on their menu.


----------



## drachir (Apr 4, 2018)

Went to Good Neighbour on Saturday... it was decent enough while it was 50% off, but if we'd paid full price we'd have left hungry and pissed off.

The £12 (full price) cheese plate is a really pathetic amount of food.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 4, 2018)

That's pretty much how I felt about Nape.


----------



## cfz (Apr 8, 2018)

Does anybody know where this 72,000 sq ft Big Yellow Storage site will be in CAmberwell?
Searched the Southwark council website but did not find it. 
Big Yellow gets planning consent in Camberwell, acquires Uxbridge site - ShareCast News - London South East


----------



## cfz (Apr 8, 2018)

Found it now. It's on Southampton Way

17/AP/4778     |              Demolition of existing warehouse (Use Class B8) and office buildings (Use Class B1A) and the erection of a part 2, part 4-storey building plus basement comprising self storage facility (Use Class B8) and flexible office space (Use Class B1A) together with vehicular and pedestrian accesses, parking, associated works and landscaping.                  |                                                                      49-65 SOUTHAMPTON WAY, LONDON, SE5 7SW


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2018)

Buddha jazz (Denmark hill) has closed. I’m a bit devastated, really loved that place.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 7, 2018)

Camberwell Green in South London was recently revealed as _the only_ neighbourhood where more children have a BMI of 25 or above than are healthy, according to Public Health England.

The ward, which saw a seven per cent increase in the number of takeaway outlets between 2014 and 2017, ranks alongside eight others in London that make up the top ten worst areas in the country.

Here is one tabloid's assessment:

Is it any wonder children in Britain's FATTEST neighborhood don't know what a vegetable is? The takeaway-lined streets that reveal the alarming scale of our obesity crisis


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's a treat for tonight!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jul 5, 2018)

Wish I'd seen this earlier, the queue was too long by the time I got there a bit after 6!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 5, 2018)

Ah, lame! Totally missed that.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Wish I'd seen this earlier, the queue was too long by the time I got there a bit after 6!


It's great that she played such a lovely old boozer in her 'hood though. I would have loved to have gone.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah I saw that too late to do anything about it. Glad the thread is back, we missed Camberwell Open Gardens and the Camberwell Arts Festival. 
Also note the next South London drinks are in the Fox on the Hill  Would be nice to see some of youse there  
https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/july-south-london-drinks.359468


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Is it any wonder children in Britain's FATTEST neighborhood don't know what a vegetable is? The takeaway-lined streets that reveal the alarming scale of our obesity crisis


Wow. So many thriving businesses big and small, poisoning children with bad food and creating pressure on the NHS. And another plug for the revolting greengrocer which specialises in selling food seconds before it goes rotten. 
Anyway the travesty is always Mum's fault in these articles


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's a treat for tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139984


 We were on the bus going past that at about 7pm - we wondered what the huge queue was for.


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 6, 2018)

mango5 said:


> And another plug for the revolting greengrocer which specialises in selling food seconds before it goes rotten.



The fruit and veg he sells arrives fresh and stays on sale until the last possible moment, but falls in price as it gets towards the end of his life. But sure, you can continue to shop at places where anything past its prime gets chucked in the bin and covered in chlorine, if you prefer.


----------



## drachir (Jul 6, 2018)

Some people want to open a micropub on Camberwell New Road: The Camberwell Shark

Sounds a bit wanky, but I'm not going to turn my nose up at another place to go for a pint!

In related news, I noticed earlier that Grinders (the newish bagel/coffee place next to the Stormbird) have a licence application in their window too.


----------



## lefteri (Jul 6, 2018)

drachir said:


> Some people want to open a micropub on Camberwell New Road: The Camberwell Shark
> 
> Sounds a bit wanky, but I'm not going to turn my nose up at another place to go for a pint!
> 
> In related news, I noticed earlier that Grinders (the newish bagel/coffee place next to the Stormbird) have a licence application in their window too.



Any idea when the bear is going to reopen? I seem to remember a sign ages ago saying july but it's not there any more


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 6, 2018)

lefteri said:


> Any idea when the bear is going to reopen? I seem to remember a sign ages ago saying july but it's not there any more


Not a clue, it's a bombsite at the moment. I think it was a far bigger job than they first realised. Will keep my eyes peeled, pretty much go by it everyday.


----------



## lefteri (Jul 6, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> Not a clue, it's a bombsite at the moment. I think it was a far bigger job than they first realised. Will keep my eyes peeled, pretty much go by it everyday.



makes you wonder what they're doing with it if it's a big job as it had only recently been fully refurbished!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 6, 2018)

lefteri said:


> makes you wonder what they're doing with it if it's a big job as it had only recently been fully refurbished!


Aye, but part of the ceiling fell in around October I think. So they brought forward the works. Structurally, i think it must have been in shocking state.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 6, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> Aye, but part of the ceiling fell in around October I think. So they brought forward the works. Structurally, i think it must have been in shocking state.



Pretty common in big old boozers, it’s probably not been well looked for 50 or 60 years.

Alex


----------



## mango5 (Jul 6, 2018)

George & Bill said:


> The fruit and veg he sells arrives fresh and stays on sale until the last possible moment, but falls in price as it gets towards the end of his life. But sure, you can continue to shop at places where anything past its prime gets chucked in the bin and covered in chlorine, if you prefer.


I've seen him with trolleys full of reduced veg from morrisons which disappear into his stocks. He also takes pride in picking up 'on the turn' fancy stuff from the wholesale market so their stocks appeal to local foodies (he told me about this a few years ago). 
Still expensive for the consumer and we don't know where his wasted produce ends up.
Dunno why you assume so much about my shopping preferences. I am absolutely sure none of the excess/waste from the place I get my veg is chlorinated or disposed of unethically.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 7, 2018)

Bike sale near Burgess Park today


Also, litter picking in Ruskin Park which is also celebrating its first recycling bin


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't know if this has been posted anywhere else.  But....  Searched but didn't see it anywhere.  

17-year-old girl stabbed to death in south London

*A 17-year-old girl has been stabbed to death in south London.

The teenager died after she was attacked and knifed in Camberwell on Thursday.

Police and paramedics raced to an address in Brisbane Street shortly after midday.

A spokeswoman for the Metropolitan Police said officers, London Ambulance Service and London's Air Ambulance all attended.

Medics fought to save her but she was pronounced dead at the scene.

A 21-year-old man, who police said was known to the girl, has been arrested on suspicion of murder and was taken into custody at a south London police station.

The spokeswoman said: "Next of kin have been made aware.A crime scene is in place at the address.

"There are no road closures.The Met’s Homicide and Crime Command has been informed."*


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 13, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I've seen him with *trolleys full of reduced veg from morrisons* which disappear into his stocks. He also takes pride in picking up *'on the turn' fancy stuff from the wholesale market* so their stocks appeal to local foodies (he told me about this a few years ago).
> Still expensive for the consumer and we don't know where his wasted produce ends up.
> Dunno why you assume so much about my shopping preferences. I am absolutely sure none of the excess/waste from the place I get my veg is chlorinated or disposed of unethically.



On both counts (see my emphasis) – so what? The result is a shop with a wider selection than any other working-class greengrocers I can think of. It's well-known that supermarkets chuck out stuff that's looking scraggly but which could still serve perfectly well – so if he wants to buy it and give it more of a chance to be eaten, and make a small profit in the process, that's fine by me (I'm not the sort of moron who imagines that supermarkets and greengrocers make their produce from a different type of atoms). Cruson's prices are more than East Street but much less than a farmers' market – things that are on their last legs are in a separate part of the shop and priced accordingly.

As for what they do with their waste – the point is that since they keep stuff on display until just at the point where it would genuinely be no use to anyone, anything they do chuck is genuinely ready for the bin.

Obviously making my own assumptions about where you shop – but if you're going to make such stupid comments, then that's what you can expect


----------



## mango5 (Jul 13, 2018)

I think Cruson is overpriced and overhyped. That's all. Not stupid


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 13, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I think Cruson is overpriced and overhyped. That's all. Not stupid



"I rate myself 'not stupid'"

Aim higher next time, and more people might be convinced.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fire erupts at Grove House pub
Yesterday


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jul 25, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Fire erupts at Grove House pub
> Yesterday




That's terrible - I walked past and can't see anything obvious. Anyone have any idea what's happened?


----------



## drachir (Jul 25, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> That's terrible - I walked past and can't see anything obvious. Anyone have any idea what's happened?



Chef spilled a pan of oil onto open charcoals apparently 

Apparently it's fucked, the roof has collapsed in.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 25, 2018)

drachir said:


> Chef spilled a pan of oil onto open charcoals apparently
> 
> Apparently it's fucked, the roof has collapsed in.


Oh balls


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 25, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> Oh balls



Wat a plum


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 27, 2018)

> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere else. But.... Searched but didn't see it anywhere.
> 
> 17-year-old girl stabbed to death in south London
> 
> ...



*




*​

A 21-year-old man was arrested on suspicion of the murder of *Katrina Makunova* (above) at the scene. *Oluwaseyi Dada*, 21, of Brisbane Street, Camberwell, was charged with manslaughter on 13 July.

*Dada* is due to stand trial for manslaughter at the Old Bailey on 7 January 2019.

The Metropolitan Police said they believed the suspect and victim were known to each other.
*
Anyone with information on this attack is requested to call police on 0208 721 4812 or Crimestoppers anonymously via 0800 555 111.

You can also visit https://crimestoppers-uk.org/give-information/forms/give-information-anonymously or tweet information to @MetCC.*


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

This is awful news:



> A man has died and two others have been rushed to hospital after being stabbed in south-east London.
> 
> Police and paramedics were scrambled to Warham Street, Camberwell, where the men were found suffering knife wounds on Wednesday evening.
> 
> ...



One man dead and two in hospital after triple stabbing in south London

Let's hope they got the bastards:


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 1, 2018)

Disturbing. 

It is exactly a week ago that "well-known 'drill rapper'", 18-year old *Latwaan Griffiths* became London's 90th murder victim, when he was found with multiple knife wounds in Denmark Road, after being pushed off the back of a moped.  He subsequently died at King's College Hospital.

Two arrests have been made.






*Any witnesses or anyone with information should contact the Homicide and Major Crime Command on 020 8721 4205 or call 101 quoting CAD 6605/25 July. Information can also be reported anonymously to Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or online at crimestoppers-uk.org.*​


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

On a happier note:






Camberwell Fair 2018 – Market, music and games in Camberwell Green, Sat 1st Sept, noon – 9pm


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Some interesting free events in the run up to Camberwell Fair - including workshops on making your own carnival costumes.
Events


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Also a new queer bar and entertainment venue has opened in the basement of Church Street Hotel / Angels and Gypsies. 'The Chateau' has a regular quiz night and performances.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Also a new queer bar and entertainment venue has opened in the basement of Church Street Hotel / Angels and Gypsies. 'The Chateau' has a regular quiz night and performances.


Sounds good  When’s the quiz?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Appears to be a popup based mainly on Farcebook. Looks like a game show thing happening on the 9th, a queer poc thing on the 10th and Bingo on the 17th


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 4, 2018)

quiz and a queer bar! sounds ideal! Not on fb so if you notice a quiz night on there I'd appreciate it if you post it up here. Thanks!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2018)

I fear there may only have been one quiz night. I might pop in and ask for how long they have the space.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2018)

I reckon we should just go to this on Thursday 



			
				The Chateau said:
			
		

> Remember those Saturday Night game shows from your childhood, well imagine what they would be like if a Drag Queen hosted them, in a pub, on a thursday!
> 
> Just May brings you a new style of Game Show, where the Generation Game meets Blankety Blank and then slaps Guess Who in your face!
> 
> ...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m up for it


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2018)

Or this on117th 



			
				The Chateau said:
			
		

> BINGOBABES!: AT THE CHATEAU!
> 
> Get ready for East London's Coalition of Chaos NOW in SOUTH LONDON bringing all that joy and love!
> 
> ...


Eta reckon I'll start a thread in community


----------



## drachir (Aug 4, 2018)

A couple of friends went for the world cup final, said it was good fun!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I reckon we should just go to this on Thursday



Ooo sounds good. I want to go.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 5, 2018)

Seems like there's no contest, we'll definitely go on Thursday, probably again the following week


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 5, 2018)

great - see you there!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2018)

In the diary


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2018)

See also:

_Murder_ in Camberwell: the South London neighbourhood where affluence and deprivation sit side by side


----------



## mango5 (Aug 5, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> l​_Murder_ in Camberwell: the South London neighbourhood where affluence and deprivation sit side by side


Behind a paywall, sadly. Dark times in Camberwell are not neglected, just see the last page or so. I for one would not enjoy being a teenager in my own neighbourhood today


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 5, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> See also:
> 
> _Murder_ in Camberwell: the South London neighbourhood where affluence and deprivation sit side by side


Yes we do know - a friend of mine lives on the same street as one of the recent murders, but there's not much affluence on that street. 

What can we do? if there any community organising going on? What do you want us to do? Would it help anyone if no one ever went out? or if we never enjoy ourselves ever again?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2018)

editor said:


> This is awful news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







On 1 August 2018, 'drill' "music" rapper and local resident *Siddique Kamara* (aka Incognito) (above) was murdered in Warham Street, Camberwell, just after 7.00 p.m.

*Siddique Kamara* was himself cleared at the Old Bailey in January of murdering *Abdirahman Mohamed*.

Two other men aged 16 and 31 were taken to hospital with non life-threatening injuries, and have now been arrested on suspicion of murder..

Detectives from the Met’s Homicide and Major Crime Command are appealing for witnesses and information.

Detective Chief Inspector Richard Leonard, who is leading the investigation, said: “Another young man has tragically and needlessly lost his life through an act of violence.

“We are keeping an open mind about the possible motive for this attack, but at this early stage one line of enquiry is this being gang-related.

“I’d like to reassure the community that we have made two arrests and we are working around the clock to establish what happened and bring those responsible to justice.

“However, we cannot do this alone and I’d appeal to any witnesses or anyone with information to get in touch with us as a matter of urgency. Any information, however insignificant you think it is, is vital to our investigation. Any information provided will be treated in the strictest confidence.”

Detective Superintendent Helen Lyons of Southwark Borough, said: “This is an extremely troubling incident and I fully appreciate the concerns it will stoke in the immediate vicinity and the surrounding community.

“Residents can expect to see a significantly increased police presence in the area. Anyone with any concerns can approach one of these officers or contact their local neighbourhood team.

“We will be doing everything possible to assist our colleagues in the Homicide and Major Crime Command to achieve a positive end to this investigation and to try to prevent any further escalation of this violence.”

*Anyone with information is asked to call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or police on 101 quoting 6806/01AUG.

Information can also be reported to Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111 or online at crimestoppers-uk.org.*






*The Late Siddique Kamara, circled left, pictured with Tim Westwood - apparently a fan and promoter of this particular genre of "music" - and bandmates Moscow17 - which included his friend, The Late Rhyhiem Ainsworth Barton, circled right, who was shot dead locally in May.*​


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Aug 8, 2018)

On a different note, there's a new Lebanese restaurant on Church Street called Hayatt where the old Turkish take-out was, with a shisha garden out the back. I think there's a 20% discount for the rest of August - I've tried the food and it's really good.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah it's had a few changes lately and I noticed it was completely empty on the first couple of opening nights. The discount signs went up quickly after that. What did you have? Is it a quick lunch place or proper dinner? Do vegetarians have interesting options?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 8, 2018)

> Let's hope they got the bastards:



Earlier today, 31-year-old *Kenneth Umezie* of Don Phelan Close in Southwark appeared at Camberwell Green Magistrates' Court accused of murdering drill music rapper Sidique Kamara.

Judge Susan Green ordered him to appear at the Old Bailey on Friday for a bail application, ahead of a preliminary hearing on 5 September.

He was remanded in custody.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 14, 2018)

I djed at a friend’s party at the chateau on Saturday and have to say it’s a great little venue - it’s a shame it’s only a pop up til the end of September, apparently the owner plans to turn it into a ‘champagne bar’ after that - hopefully someone will disabuse them of that notion


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

lefteri said:


> I djed at a friend’s party at the chateau on Saturday and have to say it’s a great little venue - it’s a shame it’s only a pop up til the end of September, apparently the owner plans to turn it into a ‘champagne bar’ after that - hopefully someone will disabuse them of that notion


A fucking champagne bar


----------



## lefteri (Aug 14, 2018)

editor said:


> A fucking champagne bar


I know, the only thing that gives me hope is that i doubt that would have any success in camberwell but then again part of me fears I could be wrong


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

lefteri said:


> I know, the only thing that gives me hope is that i doubt that would have any success in camberwell but then again part of me fears I could be wrong


They often act like long distance Yuppie Magnets


----------



## mango5 (Aug 14, 2018)

They couldn't make it work as a cocktail bar ('Communion') long term, and several other wine bar type places (eg nape) have been short lived or are struggling so I think we are safe  Especially if they maintain the dingy lighting.


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 16, 2018)

Big gang fight tonight at Landor House estate, At least four stabbed.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> Big gang fight tonight at Landor House estate, At least four stabbed.


Fucking hell.


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> Big gang fight tonight at Landor House estate, At least four stabbed.


Teen 'cried for help' as four stabbed in Camberwell, south London - LBC


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> Teen 'cried for help' as four stabbed in Camberwell, south London - LBC


That's awful 



> A neighbour has said they heard a teenager screaming for help and a group of boys running minutes before police arrived on the scene.
> 
> "There were four or five black boys running. All of a sudden I could hear, 'Help, help'," she said.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

It seems to be tit for tat, fuck knows what the answer is.


----------



## bimble (Aug 17, 2018)

jesus. just saw this . Just round the corner from the 2 recent murders too.  
South London quadruple stabbing: boy critically ill as six arrested


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Aug 17, 2018)

So there's another multiple stabbing in Camberwell: Boy critical after four teenagers stabbed

What is the answer to all this? What realistic ideas do people have that can put a stop to this ridiculousness?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Aug 17, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Yeah it's had a few changes lately and I noticed it was completely empty on the first couple of opening nights. The discount signs went up quickly after that. What did you have? Is it a quick lunch place or proper dinner? Do vegetarians have interesting options?



Sorry, hadn't seen this before. They have a decent range of veggie mezzes etc... along with lots of grilled meat. I don't think it's a nip in lunch place, but good supper option.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Aug 17, 2018)

What is the answer to all this? What realistic ideas do people have that can put a stop to this ridiculousness?[/QUOTE]
It's like living in some awful parallel universe, seeing helicopters landing on Walworth Rd to collect another child. 

It does need some pretty radical action. The Glasgow knife crime reduction is often cited as a positive model but there was no race-related element to that (although there is/was an embedded religious divide). I do think this is at least partly due to the institutionalised abandonment of black men and boys.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Aug 17, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> What is the answer to all this? What realistic ideas do people have that can put a stop to this ridiculousness?


It's like living in some awful parallel universe, seeing helicopters landing on Walworth Rd to collect another child.

It does need some pretty radical action. The Glasgow knife crime reduction is often cited as a positive model but there was no race-related element to that (although there is/was an embedded religious divide). I do think this is at least partly due to the institutionalised abandonment of black men and boys.[/QUOTE]

The problem seems that it's now descending into tit-for-tat gang fights, when the ultimate solution would be a long-term social issue that needs fixing. In the short-term, I really don't know. It's maddening. All that I can say on the positive side is that at least we don't have the same gun culture as the US, even though a few do get around the system.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 18, 2018)

Another side of Camberwell life. Brunswick Park fête this afternoon and film screening tonight


----------



## Maggot (Aug 19, 2018)

New micropub on the way

The Camberwell Shark


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2018)

Maggot said:


> New micropub on the way
> 
> The Camberwell Shark



A "community" pub, they say. Whatever that means.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 19, 2018)

teuchter said:


> A "community" pub, they say. Whatever that means.


sounds good to me.I like the sound of this:


> *But what is a micropub? *
> 
> According to the Micropub Association, it is “a small freehouse which listens to its customers,						 mainly serves cask ales, promotes conversation, shuns all forms of electronic entertainment and						 dabbles in traditional pub snacks.”


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> sounds good to me.I like the sound of this:


"According to the Micropub Association, it is “a small freehouse which listens to its customers, mainly serves cask ales, promotes conversation, shuns all forms of electronic entertainment and dabbles in traditional pub snacks.”

Sounds like a normal non chain pub to me, just with the hipster blurb added.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 19, 2018)

sealion said:


> "According to the Micropub Association, it is “a small freehouse which listens to its customers, mainly serves cask ales, promotes conversation, shuns all forms of electronic entertainment and dabbles in traditional pub snacks.”
> 
> Sounds like a normal non chain pub to me, just with the hipster blurb added.


we need more pubs! especially normal or non chain ones. I like the idea of more pubs without restraunt food or loud music. Pubs are for conversation and making friends in my world and this sounds good. Glad its becoming fashionable again - how ever hipster you think it will be, I bet it fills up with middle aged/older people. 

As I'm not hip enough to follow twitter, so I hope some one here will tell me when its open, so I can rush down there with my over 60s mates.


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Glad its becoming fashionable again


Outside of london and where i am now, i don't think they ever went away. They still do seem to be  the traditional public meeting place.


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> As I'm not hip enough to follow twitter


What's twitter


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 19, 2018)

sealion said:


> Outside of london and where i am now, i don't think they ever went away. They still do seem to be  the traditional public meeting place.


where are you now?


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> where are you now?


Well, Still based in Hove but have been staying in Peckham for the last month as i have a lot of work on. Hopefully will be moving back (Dulwich/Peckham border) fulltime before christmas. It hasn't worked out for me for various reasons, so i'm trying to come home.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2018)

Eight arrests so far from this dreadful incident
Eight arrests after quadruple stabbing in Camberwell



> Eight young men have been arrested after four teenage boys were stabbed on a south London housing estate.
> 
> The boys, aged between 15 and 16, were rushed to hospital after being found suffering knife wounds outside Landor House shortly before 5.30pm last Thursday.
> 
> ...


And so young too:


> Scotland Yard today said eight arrests, of young men and teen boys aged between 14 and 22, have been made as they appealed for information and moving footage.


----------



## drachir (Aug 25, 2018)

Went to Hayatt (the new Lebanese place) last night; it's really good.

They've done it out really nicely, service was flawless, and the food is stunning. Can't remember the name of any of it, but we had amazing pastry things with spinach/cheese.

We had 5 meze between the two of us (which was plenty) and a bottle of wine, and it came to £49, but £26 of that was the wine (it was an anniversary meal and my other half wanted to try Lebanese wine). If we'd both just had a beer it'd have been a pretty cheap meal out!


----------



## toby kempton (Aug 29, 2018)

drachir said:


> Went to Hayatt (the new Lebanese place) last night; it's really good.
> 
> They've done it out really nicely, service was flawless, and the food is stunning. Can't remember the name of any of it, but we had amazing pastry things with spinach/cheese.
> 
> We had 5 meze between the two of us (which was plenty) and a bottle of wine, and it came to £49, but £26 of that was the wine (it was an anniversary meal and my other half wanted to try Lebanese wine). If we'd both just had a beer it'd have been a pretty cheap meal out!



Have you been to the small one across the road from hermits cave very limited choice and small but worth a try and not to expensive


----------



## drachir (Aug 29, 2018)

toby kempton said:


> Have you been to the small one across the road from hermits cave very limited choice and small but worth a try and not to expensive


I pretty much survive on the mixed meze from that place! it’s more of a takeaway though


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2018)

I went up the top of Pinnacle Appartments last week. That's the tall multi-coloured building in central Croydon. It's 43 storeys high. Was pretty weird looking down on the NLA tower. 



Apols for dirty window.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 29, 2018)

Croydon ≠ Camberwell


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Croydon ≠ Camberwell


Ooops


----------



## teuchter (Aug 29, 2018)

It's not even looking in the Camberwell direction


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 30, 2018)

does anyone know what the craic is with the Camberwell Fair these days? I went a few years back and it was rubbish, although the weather that day was shit.

Is it fenced off? As in, are you made to buy expensive alcohol from bars there just to be allowed to enjoy it?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 30, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is it fenced off? As in, are you made to buy expensive alcohol from bars there just to be allowed to enjoy it?


They can't force you to buy alcohol.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 30, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> does anyone know what the craic is with the Camberwell Fair these days? I went a few years back and it was rubbish, although the weather that day was shit.


It's only been going since 2015, so it's unlikely to have changed that much in that time. 

Unless you went to the original fair which was banned in 1855.


----------



## drachir (Aug 30, 2018)

They were doing vague bag checks going in last year, but was very easy to sneak in some cans.

Orbit Brewery were doing the bar and it was £4 a pint iirc.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 30, 2018)

I think it's something to pop in and out of, it's too small to stay all day. 
I think they had Pauline Black headlining one year, possibly the year they insisted on pre-registering for (free) tickets.  Don't think any of that's happening this time.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2018)

I think I might pop along and take a look at the Fair. Anyone else going?


----------



## Gabeuk (Aug 31, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> does anyone know what the craic is with the Camberwell Fair these days? I went a few years back and it was rubbish, although the weather that day was shit.
> 
> Is it fenced off? As in, are you made to buy expensive alcohol from bars there just to be allowed to enjoy it?



I went last year when it was moved temporarily to Burgess Park. The whole thing was pretty relaxed. Really a mixed crowd. Long queues for the Orbit beers, but it seemed fine to take your own. Now its back on Camberwell Green I imagine it could be a bit more intense. Maybe more security and rules. bag searches for weapons seems pretty likely.


----------



## drachir (Sep 2, 2018)

Gabeuk said:


> I went last year when it was moved temporarily to Burgess Park. The whole thing was pretty relaxed. Really a mixed crowd. Long queues for the Orbit beers, but it seemed fine to take your own. Now its back on Camberwell Green I imagine it could be a bit more intense. Maybe more security and rules. bag searches for weapons seems pretty likely.



This was the second year back on the green, time flies ha.

Had a really decent day... bar queues were obscene so we ended up taking cans in, and Paigey Cakey cancelled, but enjoyed her replacement (RoxXxan) probably more than I would have her


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 2, 2018)

I thought it was a cracking day! Good vibes and some quality music. Felt a bit like a much smaller version of Lambeth Country fair. Wandered between the 3 stages all day and saw nothing but people having a good time.

Managed to sneak beers in, but only 2 at a time in my back pockets. So had to leave every half an hour or so to restock. 

Ill definitely keep an eye out for this next year.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 4, 2018)

... while others continue to party, the local crisis has now attracted nationally televised attention ...


​


----------



## drachir (Sep 4, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> ... while others continue to party, the local crisis has now attracted nationally televised attention ...
> 
> 
> ​




Sorry pal, I'll stay in the house with the curtains drawn for the foreseeable future


----------



## sealion (Sep 4, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> ... while others continue to party,


What should people do? Join you in posting macabre news?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2018)

on the way to the fair on Saturday i walked past what looked like a real old skool, quality Italian restaurant, and having looked at the prices displayed on the wall outside seemed very reasonably priced.

Anyone know what i am referring to, and if so, is it any good?


----------



## drachir (Sep 4, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> on the way to the fair on Saturday i walked past what looked like a real old skool, quality Italian restaurant, and having looked at the prices displayed on the wall outside seemed very reasonably priced.
> 
> Anyone know what i am referring to, and if so, is it any good?



Caravaggio? Or La Luna if you were coming from Walworth way. Haven't tried either though, so not much use!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2018)

I have had a dig around which suggests it was Caravaggio.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 4, 2018)

iirc Caravaggio was established in 2007 by some of the folk who had the Italian place that preceded Noodle City right on the main junction by Camberwell Green (Mozarella & Pomodoro).  As part of the split they weren't supposed to have pizza on the menu, but they did have panini (and pasta).  I haven't eaten there in years but the menu has extended a lot, it's never empty, the food looks OK from glancing through the window, and it seems quite cheap.

Some of my neighbours eat there every week.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2018)

sealion said:


> What should people do? Join you in posting macabre news?


At least you should refrain from giving any kind of personal opinion on things.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> ... while others continue to party, the local crisis has now attracted nationally televised attention ...
> 
> 
> ​


So what are you saying here? That no one should ever party again until there's peace on the streets?

Just come out and say it if that's what you think.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 5, 2018)

Not sure why this response to someone raising an important local issue is being rammed home. 

I think GarveyLives is expressing a fair perspective on how invisible recent tragic events are to many Camberwellians including me. He added a sour note to our chitter-chatter. We have only been mildly chastised.

It's possible there's other beef I don't know about but I'd rather not see it escalate here. editor your question is ridiculous.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Not sure why this response to someone raising an important local issue is being rammed home.
> 
> I think GarveyLives is expressing a fair perspective on how invisible recent tragic events are to many Camberwellians including me. He added a sour note to our chitter-chatter. We have only been mildly chastised.
> 
> It's possible there's other beef I don't know about but I'd rather not see it escalate here. editor your question is ridiculous.


It's that he does this everywhere and never bothers to actually comment or bring his own pov, rather preferring the copy paste of someone else's work.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> iirc Caravaggio was established in 2007 by some of the folk who had the Italian place that preceded Noodle City right on the main junction by Camberwell Green (Mozarella & Pomodoro).  As part of the split they weren't supposed to have pizza on the menu, but they did have panini (and pasta).  I haven't eaten there in years but the menu has extended a lot, it's never empty, the food looks OK from glancing through the window, and it seems quite cheap.
> 
> Some of my neighbours eat there every week.


I've been in there once.

I don't remember a lot about it, which suggests it's neither terrible nor amazing.

For non-pretentious dinner in Camberwell I like the Greek place.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Not sure why this response to someone raising an important local issue is being rammed home.
> 
> I think GarveyLives is expressing a fair perspective on how invisible recent tragic events are to many Camberwellians including me. He added a sour note to our chitter-chatter. We have only been mildly chastised.
> 
> It's possible there's other beef I don't know about but I'd rather not see it escalate here. editor your question is ridiculous.


Perhaps you should look up his posting history. He does this often. I might post up some photos from one of my nights and he'll respond with another cut and paste of some unrelated tragic incident. I'm not sure what else I can infer from his posts.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 5, 2018)

I certainly didn't read it as no-one should enjoy themselves ever. Regardless of intention, all the sniping seems ineffective.  Anyways, this is tonight


----------



## mango5 (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, and for balance, a documentary featuring the Camberwell stabbings is now on iplayer BBC One - Panorama, Murder on the Streets


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 6, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I certainly didn't read it as no-one should enjoy themselves ever. Regardless of intention, all the sniping seems ineffective.  Anyways, this is tonight


Ahh, I saw this too late. Do you know if anything interesting was said?


----------



## mango5 (Sep 6, 2018)

No  I'm out of town at the moment. Will ask around.


----------



## drachir (Sep 8, 2018)

This place is opening where Queen's was: Home

£12.50 burgers and one vegetarian option; I can see this going well


----------



## mango5 (Sep 8, 2018)

Another ill-thought out wally to replace Mike and Ollie? 
The Lorem Ipsum 'about' section is entertaining


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 11, 2018)

drachir said:


> This place is opening where Queen's was: Home
> 
> £12.50 burgers and one vegetarian option; I can see this going well



That menu is just so insipid and uninspiring...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2018)

I just came across this -



Will be a familiar voice for many readers of this thread I imagine...


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2018)

It's a no for Camberwell station 

TfL: no business case to reopen Camberwell Train Station - Camberwell Blog


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2018)

Not surprising really. The trains are already rammed, the recent timetable change clusterfuck will take ages to smooth out, and TfL have no business interest and tightly squeezed coffers.

One day, maybe, but not soon.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm quite pleased tbh, overcrowded trains aren't going to help anyone. I also am glad the Bakerloo is going down the Old Kent Road, serving areas which I think are more in need of extra transport and offers a handy link to the Ginger line at Queens Road Peckham.  I never thought the Camberwell station idea was serious and the consultation/feasibility a sop. A minority view I know. 

I'm more bothered about increasing capacity at Denmark Hill Station, proposed upcoming cuts to bus services in the area (eg 45 no longer running to King's Cross) and traffic management problems (including cycling and walking routes).


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2018)

What's the camberwell bus to bakerloo extension situation? *goes to look*


----------



## Nivag (Sep 20, 2018)

wtfftw said:


> What's the camberwell bus to bakerloo extension situation? *goes to look*


Probably easier getting the current buses that already go to elephant castle.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 20, 2018)

mango5 said:


> iirc Caravaggio was established in 2007 by some of the folk who had the Italian place that preceded Noodle City right on the main junction by Camberwell Green (Mozarella & Pomodoro).  As part of the split they weren't supposed to have pizza on the menu, but they did have panini (and pasta).  I haven't eaten there in years but the menu has extended a lot, it's never empty, the food looks OK from glancing through the window, and it seems quite cheap.
> 
> Some of my neighbours eat there every week.



This place is very good. Went on a tuesday evening and it was full which immediately indicates in quality and popularity.

Main dishes such as pasta and pizza around £7 with more complicated stuff going up accordingly, authentic Italian waiters and delicious Italian food. I feel quite lucky to live so near to somewhere like this!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 20, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Probably easier getting the current buses that already go to elephant castle.


Walworth Road. 

I think the 42 should continue down Albany Road instead of east end of East Street.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I'm quite pleased tbh, overcrowded trains aren't going to help anyone. I also am glad the Bakerloo is going down the Old Kent Road, serving areas which I think are more in need of extra transport and offers a handy link to the Ginger line at Queens Road Peckham.  I never thought the Camberwell station idea was serious and the consultation/feasibility a sop. A minority view I know.
> 
> I'm more bothered about increasing capacity at Denmark Hill Station, proposed upcoming cuts to bus services in the area (eg 45 no longer running to King's Cross) and traffic management problems (including cycling and walking routes).


Certainly need to do something about denmark hill. I don't quite know how they managed to build a new station entrance and fail to provide the necessary capacity. The whole thing is remarkably badly designed. Network Rail have no idea about good design, almost everything they do is bad.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 21, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I have had a dig around which suggests it was Caravaggio.



Not that bad, and you suggested the prices won't hit you hard.

Warning - if you fancy a starter then you may not be able to finish your main. Also and I know it sounds silly considering the cuisine but the pasta dishes are the best


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2018)

Bit of history:


----------



## drachir (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like Anspach & Hobday (Bermondsey brewery) are opening a bar in what used to be Cycle PS


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 29, 2018)

drachir said:


> Looks like Anspach & Hobday (Bermondsey brewery) are opening a bar in what used to be Cycle PS




What happened to Cycle PS? I didn't realise they'd gone!


----------



## mango5 (Sep 29, 2018)

Seabass is good, I am told. 
Cycle Piss has been moribund for a year at least  Relentlessly empty.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2018)

Some Camberwell snaps 
















Camberwell park photos: Lucas Gardens and St Giles’ Churchyard, London SE5


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

This was a bit underwhelming 






















In photos: ‘Knock Knock’ at the South London Gallery, Camberwell, London SE5


----------



## ringo (Oct 17, 2018)

Happened to hear on the One Show last night that Camberwell still has a load of stretcher fences. Railings removed for the 'war effort' were replaced after the war with WW2 steel stretchers and they're still there. On the road to Peckham still, apparently 



Calls to protect fences throughout south London, once used as stretchers in WW2 - Southwark News


----------



## mango5 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bet they found out about them upthread and not by noticing them on their commute.
In other news .. 
The story of Burgess Park in WW1 was unveiled today and there are connected events on Saturday 
Zeppelin | Friends of Burgess Park

And cycle ps has very quickly mutated into a popup craft beer bar (likely open until January.  Mainly cold fizzy modern 'pale ale'. No casks, one cider. I went on Sunday and it's basically a Storm Bird spillover venue. They have dartboards so not good when crowded.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 19, 2018)

I bumped into the lovely ginger spice drag queen we saw at the Chateau recently, I was telling him he needs to do that quiz show again.  He said there will be a new show in peckam soonish and another at the Chateau again in dec. I'll try and find out details and post a link.

edit to add I've found the facebook page for Just May Just May  but I cant see anything about future ginger at Chateau performances. or on the The Chateau but there are a few other events coming up.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow some rare FoD Faceache action!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Wow some rare FoD Faceache action!


shh!


----------



## drachir (Nov 6, 2018)

Noticed on Friday that Jungle Cafe/Yucca Garden is now "Tex-Mex and cocktails"?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 7, 2018)

drachir said:


> Noticed on Friday that Jungle Cafe/Yucca Garden is now "Tex-Mex and cocktails"?



Yeah, I noticed that when going past this morning and took a photo of the menu. At least it's something new for Camberwell.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Nov 7, 2018)

Another new arrival is the tapas place, Latino something...just along Coldharbour Lane from RockSteady Eddie's. Food good, fairly cheap, staff v friendly. A few tables in when I passed last night, worth a try.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 7, 2018)

Camberwell's latest batch of openings (Phils, Yucca Garden) seem to be surprisingly unimaginative and short on veggie options


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Camberwell's latest batch of openings (Phils, Yucca Garden) seem to be surprisingly unimaginative and short on veggie options


That's pretty much in line with a lot of the new Brixton burger bars. Sucks.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 7, 2018)

I'd have thought overpriced and overpresented 'plant based' food would be all the rage  
I'm sad that we've lost a decent greasy spoon to tex-mex mediocrity


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 8, 2018)

£7.50 for a cheeseburger with fries isnt tragic. the usual trendy burger chain suspects would sting you for about £11 at least.

I'd still rather go to Mcdonalds mind.


----------



## drachir (Nov 8, 2018)

I have an unreasonable amount of hatred towards Fat Phil's.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Nov 19, 2018)

I heard that Indiaah (curry place on Denmark Hill) will close this week. Rates risen to £9K and lease to £30K apparently. Bit of a shame, their food wasn't spectacular but was a perfectly acceptable neighbourhood curry house when the poppadum craving hit. 

Also...wonder what will replace it, and whether those rises will mean other businesses along there go by the wayside too.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 19, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> I heard that Indiaah (curry place on Denmark Hill) will close this week. Rates risen to £9K and lease to £30K apparently. Bit of a shame, their food wasn't spectacular but was a perfectly acceptable neighbourhood curry house when the poppadum craving hit.
> 
> Also...wonder what will replace it, and whether those rises will mean other businesses along there go by the wayside too.



That's a pity, I did really like their Chicken Jeera and they had decent, big bits of chicken in their curries rather than small rubbery bits


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 25, 2018)

New Lidl coming to Camberwell in Peacocks by the looks of the licensing application pinned up.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 26, 2018)

Is that where Woolworths was? When I peeked behind the construction a while back all that was left was the facade.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 26, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Is that where Woolworths was? When I peeked behind the construction a while back all that was left was the facade.


I still miss Woolworths.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

This Sat: 
Bag your arty Christmas gifts at the Made in Camberwell Arts Market, Sat 1st Dec 2018


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 29, 2018)

This popped up courtesy of Fortean London and I wondered if any locals had heard this scary tale of a dog man stalking  the Old Camberwell Cemetery before...

 



> _ I swear I saw what I thought was a dog, a big dog, move very quickly.........It was then in a flash my life changed forever.......It was so quick that I never had a chance–I thought that somebody had literally run into me and knocked me over…Something had grabbed me by my arm VERY tightly and smashed me to the ground. It was big, it was powerful, and it had extremely bad breath and it smelt cold and awful_



Werewolf of (S.E.) London


----------



## Nivag (Nov 29, 2018)

That's the kind of story I'd make up if I shat myself on the way to a mates house..


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2018)

Nivag said:


> That's the kind of story I'd make up if I shat myself on the way to a mates house..


You're not "Gary" are u ?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> This popped up courtesy of Fortean London and I wondered if any locals had heard this scary tale of a dog man stalking  the Old Camberwell Cemetery before...
> 
> View attachment 153910
> 
> ...


Camberwell Old Cemetery (and Camberwell New Cemetery) aren't actually in Camberwell. I'm not sure what you call the area they are in, not quite Dulwich, not quite Peckham, not quite Forest Hill.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2018)

Very affordable compared to Brixton...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 3, 2018)

that is good prices. Wonder what the catch is?


----------



## mango5 (Dec 3, 2018)

It is a notoriously doomed location (Khan's had a temporary outpost there).
It's still run (I think, after another short-lived wrap/kebab offering) by the folk who have the felafel shop and likely to be aimed at the lunchtime and student crowd. Last year there was signage for a Lebanese patisserie that never opened.

In other news, the popup bar at the former Tadim/Cycle PS site has an extension beyond January. The popup queer venue (The Chateau) at the former Communion bar is in its last few weeks


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 3, 2018)

I would of thought around that Church Street location would be quite a good spot to make a go of things, given the proximity of other eateries, kinda creating an area where people go out to eat. I hope, at those prices, the pizzas are decent and proper sizes, and therefore successful. Its refreshing to see somewhere new opening up with honest, non greedy prices.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2018)

So refreshing seeing a pizza place charge reasonable prices. They're so cheap to make, the profit margin must be huge on places like the Agile Rabbit in the Villaaage.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 3, 2018)

Datchelor place is an odd location. It seems so promising especially since being pedestrianised but the chippy has changed hands twice in the last couple of years, as has the pigeonhole (initially crowdfunded cafe).  Hope the incoming pizza/wrap joint thrives.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Dec 19, 2018)

Walking past Indiaah's old front, they have a sticker saying 'wingz' on it, so I'm assuming there might be a fried chicken shop moving in there. Exactly what the street doesn't need, if it is.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 20, 2018)

The chateau has had it's popup extended by 6 months  They have some good fun nights there. 
I think the Pigeon popup has been extended too, meh.


----------



## drachir (Dec 21, 2018)

mango5 said:


> I think the Pigeon popup has been extended too, meh.



That's surprising, it's absolutely dead in there whenever I walk past.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 26, 2018)

mango5 said:


> The chateau has had it's popup extended by 6 months  They have some good fun nights there.


  hooray!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2019)

Woman stabbed in death in Camberwell.  First death of 2019.
Very sad!

https://www-standard-co-uk.cdn.ampp...n-south-london-on-new-years-day-a4028011.html


----------



## mango5 (Jan 8, 2019)

I read somewhere that Southwark has the second highest stabbing rate in London


----------



## mango5 (Jan 8, 2019)

Separate post for a change of subject  I was very pleased to see this drinking fountain on the Green. Not sure when it was installed


----------



## 3010 (Jan 10, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Separate post for a change of subject  I was very pleased to see this drinking fountain on the Green. Not sure when it was installed


Yes it’s an excellent addition - been there since end of November:


----------



## mango5 (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome to the thread 3010 always good to have a water fountain fan in the neighbourhood


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2019)

*waves hello in direction of camberwell*

this came up on Flickr today



looking towards the Oval - sort of this angle

Appears to be tram tracks under re-construction for electrification, spring 1903


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like it's the end for Cruson. Like the place or not, it's been a landmark in Camberwell for a loooong time and it is a shame.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 20, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Looks like it's the end for Cruson. Like the place or not, it's been a landmark in Camberwell for a loooong time and it is a shame.



That tweet uses the same picture as the one here, from 10 years ago: Possible closure of Cruson greengrocers, Camberwell


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 20, 2019)

Maggot said:


> That tweet uses the same picture as the one here, from 10 years ago: Possible closure of Cruson greengrocers, Camberwell



To be fair, it hasn't changed a great deal!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Gramsci editor
I hadn't checked this thread lately - but go onto a pensioners trip round South London Gallery today.
Possibly the ideal finale was a mass invasion of the Kentish Drovers (Peckham Wetherspoon) where excellent ales were available for £1.99/pint.

Anyway I can take a certain amount of modern art - especially if it's odd enough (or amusing).

The pieces which appealed to me were some fetish objects (probably West African) - taking up a corner of the main exhibition room. A bit like a distillation of the Horniman's mega voodoo displays (if they are still there).

In the new extension (old Fire Station) there was an amazing small room with six size-assorted glitter balls being illuminated by a fluctuating overhead projector giving out silvery light. There were at least 6 transistor radios emitting static and a soothing voice/music soundtrack over the main speakers. The whole thing was like being assaulted in glitter.

The piece I wanted to show you (in the lobby not in the exhibition) was this by
*THOMAS HIRSCHHORN*

Available to buy - for £5,600 (10% discount for patrons)

I think Thomas Hirschorn had a bit of a thing for Gramsci - indeed the Gurdian wrote about his 2015 Gramsci inspired exhibit
Things fall apart: the beautiful Marxist bomb that's hit south London

PS Apologies for using the galleries own images. My camera is broke.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2019)

Maggot said:


> That tweet uses the same picture as the one here, from 10 years ago: Possible closure of Cruson greengrocers, Camberwell


Yep sounds like retirement is real this time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2019)

on teh tweeter today







on the surrey canal (what's now burgess park) - looking towards wells way

current street view from about the same spot here, 1950's map here


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2019)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Looks like it's the end for Cruson. Like the place or not, it's been a landmark in Camberwell for a loooong time and it is a shame.


Any particular reason not to like it? 
A well earned retirement for Aris...worked his arse off in that shop...opened early and shut late too...was always really friendly to me when i used to do deliveries to cruson. End of a camberwell era for sure


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 31, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Any particular reason not to like it?
> A well earned retirement for Aris...worked his arse off in that shop...opened early and shut late too...was always really friendly to me when i used to do deliveries to cruson. End of a camberwell era for sure



I've always liked the place, but the last time it came up in conversation here a few people were a bit sniffy about it.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on teh tweeter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a shame the canal's not there any more!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2019)

Great jam session at the Old Dispensary tonight. It's open till 1am


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 5, 2019)

Grove House is open again tomorrow


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Sad to see that this Camberwell FB group is a simmering pot of casual racism 
Camberwell Residents 50's,60's70's & 80's


----------



## Maggot (Feb 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Sad to see that this Camberwell FB group is a simmering pot of casual racism
> Camberwell Residents 50's,60's70's & 80's


It's a closed group.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

Maggot said:


> It's a closed group.


Yes I know. I figured some people here might be members. I can't say it's worth signing up after reading this: 



> We let unvetted immigrants in, thats what happened. Not only that live life on benefits never ever done a days work. Cos there British. Clear them out


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes I know. I figured some people here might be members. I can't say it's worth signing up after reading this:


Tbf you would occasionally see posts like that on a well known Brixton group as well, mostly from peeps who have relocated to the coast or to Spain.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Tbf you would occasionally see posts like that on a well known Brixton group as well, mostly from peeps who have relocated to the coast or to Spain.


I'm not sure which group that is but these been a slew of full of racist posts in this group and hardly anyone is challenging them. Quite depressing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm not sure which group that is but these been a slew of full of racist posts in this group and hardly anyone is challenging them. Quite depressing.



The group in question was the Memories one, those posts were strongly opposed tho' I think the admins got proactive and it's now mostly politics free but I am not on Fb that much....As an aside I belonged to a similar group for the town I grew up in up north, and some very dubious characters were kicking off about a new mosque which was gonna replace the old prefab which itself replaced the wooden shack that was burnt down in a racist attack, the ringleader said he could not be racist what with Islam being a religion and all that  so I felt obliged to ask him why he had an SS badge as his profile picture  which pissedt on his bonfire more than somewhat and both he and the thread vanished


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> The group in question was the Memories one, those posts were strongly opposed tho' I think the admins got proactive and it's now mostly politics free but I am not on Fb that much....As an aside I belonged to a similar group for the town I grew up in up north, and some very dubious characters were kicking off about a new mosque which was gonna replace the old prefab which itself replaced the wooden shack that was burnt down in a racist attack, the ringleader said he could not be racist what with Islam being a religion and all that  so I felt obliged to ask him why he had an SS badge as his profile picture  which pissedt on his bonfire more than somewhat and both he and the thread vanished


Someone has just posted up a Katie Hopkins video in the Camberwell thread. Fucking racists.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 15, 2019)

Your ire is probably wasted on us guv.
In other news there's a public meeting about the Council's 'vision' for Camberwell in the library tomorrow from 10am.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2019)

This year's free film festival has been cancelled


----------



## mango5 (Feb 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Very affordable compared to Brixton...





jimbarkanoodle said:


> that is good prices. Wonder what the catch is?


No catch as far as I can tell. The pizza is good and the menu half veggie. There are signs of the Lebanese patisserie that never opened last year (the most recent doomed refurbishment) ... There are trays of little cookies and canoli. They also had some massive mushroom arancini in the cabinet. 
Folk who eat in will also be pleased to know they have finally installed their own toilet


----------



## mango5 (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh and FM Mangal has been shortlisted for the British Kebab Awards 7th British Kebab Awards (2019) Full Shortlist Announced


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 22, 2019)

Have you tried the new Lebanese place yet, along from the refurbed Garden Cafe? Think it's called Hayatt. Really good veggie food, brill staff and a shisha den out the back.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 23, 2019)

Cold Harbour said:


> Have you tried the new Lebanese place yet, along from the refurbed Garden Cafe? Think it's called Hayatt. Really good veggie food, brill staff and a shisha den out the back.



Really nice food there and decent portions to get for take out.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 24, 2019)

On Friday I popped into the Chateau for Cramps - a non binary/queer/trans cabaret night. It was fun with a dj playing 80s vinyl for dancing afterwards. Interesting crowd.





Next one is next month, I think they said on Friday 22nd March but I can't find it listed.


----------



## drachir (Feb 24, 2019)

Cold Harbour said:


> Have you tried the new Lebanese place yet, along from the refurbed Garden Cafe? Think it's called Hayatt. Really good veggie food, brill staff and a shisha den out the back.



Yep eaten there 4 times now I think! Great veggie selection, and the Lebanese lager they have is pretty tasty too. Service is great as well.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't know if anyone's see this, but thought it might be interesting: Camberwell Lanes – A Spot Property Development

Public exhibition on plans for Butterfly Walk/Morrisons area this Thursday and Saturday at the GX gallery.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 8, 2019)

Google served me this
Living in Camberwell: area guide to homes, schools and transport | Homes and Property


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 8, 2019)

This is a model of the proposed build. The big road to the left is Denmark Hill and we are looking north east,  for perspective.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 8, 2019)

As far as these things go, that looks not terrible - no car choices on the flats, keeping all the existing shops, adding more flats, not high rise like at Elephant.  My inherent suspicion of developers is strong though.

Eta:  my definition of 'low rise' is clearly different to theirs, looking at that model again.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah, the scale of the model seemed somewhat 'off' and I didn't get the best vibe from the developers. The maximum height is 10 floors in the middle there and a hotel is planned at the front by Butterfly Walk. There will be 200 flats with the standard 35% 'affordable'. The 2 'bits' at the end of Butterfly Walk on that model are a 2 screen cinema.

It look pretty much the same design-wise as most of these new, cheap developments.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 21, 2019)

So Fat Phil's on Church Street didn't last long! I never went in, but the menu didn't appeal or seem particularly appetising.

In its place we're getting Nandine, which already has a place in Camberwell on Vestry Road, but will this site will be more central. Fantastic Kurdish food, which I would definitely recommend. Delicious.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mini film festival


----------



## mango5 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## mango5 (Apr 12, 2019)

More from around the way... kids footie and - for some reason - The Philharmonic Wind Orchestra of South Germany


----------



## mango5 (Apr 13, 2019)

This is annoying. Changing at Elephant will be a trial from June, and we can no longer claim to have buses direct to every major rail terminus


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2019)

Lame. I don't get the 171 any more but thats a solidarity faff


----------



## mango5 (May 8, 2019)

Southwark council are going to start charging for garden waste from next month (if you have a garden) Garden waste collection subscriptions


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Council are going to start charging for garden waste from next month (if you have a garden) Garden waste collection subscriptions


Greetings from a Lambeth resident. Prepare to start finding piles of branches and stuff dumped on your street corner. Or in your bin. Or recycling bin. Or food waste bin


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

My sympathies, Camberwell...


Living in Camberwell: area guide to homes, schools and transport | Homes and Property


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 14, 2019)

Just walked past Cruson and it's completely gutted already. I wonder what's going in there. I really, really, really hope it's not some fast food bollocks.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 14, 2019)

I notice the opening line to that, "if Peckham is too hip", which i really dont understand.

Having recently lived in Peckham for a bit, i can assure you that bar a few expensive cafes and _terribly ironic_ bars towards Peckham Rye, it is far from "hip" (assuming i have the meaning of the word correct).


----------



## mango5 (May 14, 2019)

editor said:


> My sympathies, Camberwell...
> 
> 
> Living in Camberwell: area guide to homes, schools and transport | Homes and Property


The link is hardly the over-hyped estate agent bollocks written no doubt almost daily about vibrant and edgy SW2/9. Just regular estate agent guff you would expect from such a source. 

Why on earth did you bother to post this?  We don't spend much time on this thread going 'there goes the neighbourhood'. Save it for the Brixton forum please guv.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

mango5 said:


> The link is hardly the over-hyped estate agent bollocks written no doubt almost daily about vibrant and edgy SW2/9. Just regular estate agent guff you would expect from such a source.
> 
> Why on earth did you bother to post this?  We don't spend much time on this thread going 'there goes the neighbourhood'. Save it for the Brixton forum please guv.


There's really no point in you (or the mysterious 'we' you refer to) having a go at me here.


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2019)

Camberwell doesn't need your sympathy for generic estate tosh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2019)

*waves hello to camberwell*

on teh tweeter today






 at alarming sacrifice 

horseyness of tram puts it between 1872 - 1903, presence of Mr Logette's outfitters puts it after 1896


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2019)

This place looks interesting. Anyone been?

Hefty Brixton-style prices though - £8.70 sandwiches! 

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...1877702544/Our+menu+-+Flour+to+the+People.pdf

Flour to the people!

Flour to the People (@Flour2people) on Twitter


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 21, 2019)

Does anyone get their hair cut at Alberto's, the old fashioned barber on the Green? It has Sophia Loren on the shutters. The lovely Italian guy who ran it (Alberto) died recently (aged 87!) but the shop will continue apparently. He owned the building since the 1960s and made more from renting the flats above than he ever did cutting hair.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 26, 2019)

More 'consultations' on the shopping centre redevelopment. 
Thursday 27th, 2pm-7pm, and Saturday 29th,  10am-2pm. Unit 6, Butterfly Walk. 
http://camberwelllanes.co.uk/


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 28, 2019)

They've made a few changes to the plan - I will attach a photo of their model. For perspective, the road on the left is Denmark Hill. The main differences I noticed are that the central 10 story tower has been taken away and that Morrisons will be retained as-is and will stay open through construction. Also, the cinema is now planned to be built on top of Morrisons.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 12, 2019)

Latest cosmetic addition to the neighborhood.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Latest cosmetic addition to the neighborhood.



They're everywhere now. Brixton and Herne Hill also have the same old-BR style artwork.

Makes the 'hood easily Instagrammable and provides an 'iconic' image for the estate agents. They'll be painting road names on bridges next.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah I've seen some blather about how it's very representative of Camberwell's colour and character and I bet they say that in every neighbourhood. It's nice but not as good as the things that appear as part of the Arts Festival. My faves were on the post office (demolished) and the pink parking meter.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Yeah I've seen some blather about how it's very representative of Camberwell's colour and character and I bet they say that in every neighbourhood. It's nice but not as good as the things that appear as part of the Arts Festival. My faves were on the post office (demolished) and the pink parking meter.


Yeah, I liked the Post Office artwork. I wonder how many areas of London now have these artworks.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 13, 2019)

Posters for this around the neighbourhood XR Camberwell: Heading for Extinction and what to do about it! - Extinction Rebellion


----------



## drachir (Jul 22, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Latest cosmetic addition to the neighborhood.




Fucking hate these things, there's one in Brockley too. There's enough street art in the area, we don't need a copy/paste from other south London areas.

Middle-aged middle-class types seem to love them, the bloke who does them must not be able to believe his luck.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah I read about him. The signs are already so bland it wouldn't surprise me if they leak out of South London and infect other neighbourhoods with their cheapo instant faux retro coolness.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2019)

The should take a leaf out of Penge's book and get some original street art.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 22, 2019)

https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...peaks-of-shock-as-paint-over-mystery-deepens/


----------



## mango5 (Jul 23, 2019)

Maggot said:


> The should take a leaf out of Penge's book and get some original street art.


The Artful Dodger has a few pieces around Camberwell.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2019)

drachir said:


> Fucking hate these things, there's one in Brockley too. There's enough street art in the area, we don't need a copy/paste from other south London areas.
> 
> Middle-aged middle-class types seem to love them, the bloke who does them must not be able to believe his luck.



I like stuff on the street, but this corporate/ sponsored by local business stuff makes me dry heave. I like the temporal spontaneity of some work, even tags up to a point- it shows life and kicking back.The M/C embraced stuff at the likes of ED station smells of death and profit


----------



## mango5 (Jul 23, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Posters for this around the neighbourhood XR Camberwell: Heading for Extinction and what to do about it! - Extinction Rebellion
> View attachment 177270


Apparently this was underwhelming and a 100% white people event. Fighting universal existential crisis with a pile of meh.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Aug 17, 2019)

The hairdressers on CHL (Crown and Glory I think) has moved and the planning app sign says it will be a restaurant. Next to the newish bakery and pizza place.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Posters for this around the neighbourhood XR Camberwell: Heading for Extinction and what to do about it! - Extinction Rebellion
> View attachment 177270


"Rebel Damian Paterson"? Are they prefixing their names with Rebel now? Its all so culty


----------



## mango5 (Aug 18, 2019)

Cold Harbour said:


> The hairdressers on CHL (Crown and Glory I think) has moved and the planning app sign says it will be a restaurant. Next to the newish bakery and pizza place.


Looks like internal clearance is happening in the former club couture building on Camberwell Church Street. There's also a nice new butterfly painted under the railway bridge opposite the generic neighborhood branding.

In other news, the picnic tables on Camberwell Green have been removed due to late night disturbance for residents in Peabody estate.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Aug 18, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Looks like internal clearance is happening in the former club couture building on Camberwell Church Street.



I saw on Camberwell Online that we're getting a branch of The Dutchie there - a Caribbean restaurant with other branches in Croydon.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sounds more interesting than the last thing I heard about that place.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 18, 2019)

Also this next week


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2019)

Coming up: Join the free Camberwell Fair community festival at Camberwell Green, Saturday 31st August, 12pm-9pm


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2019)

Pics from the Camberwell Fair



























In photos: Camberwell Fair – bands, music, food, sack races, fun …and rain, Sat 31st Aug 2019


----------



## mango5 (Sep 6, 2019)

Consultation about tree management in the area closing soon, there's a meeting in Burgess Park next week
Southwark tree policy review: shape how we manage trees			   - Southwark London Borough Council Consultation Hub			 - Citizen Space


----------



## mango5 (Sep 7, 2019)

dp


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2019)

on flickr today, walworth road (junction with merrow street) c. 1912


----------



## mango5 (Sep 7, 2019)

There's a Farcebook group full of pictures like that: _Historic Southwark: Camberwell, Southwark and Bermondsey_


----------



## mango5 (Sep 7, 2019)

Not a bad series.
I like this series because it covers less obvious neighborhoods


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 12, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Not a bad series.
> I like this series because it covers less obvious neighborhoods



I liked that. Makes camberwell look so green, which is not usually how I remember it


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 19, 2019)

They're having another go at Southwark Supertram.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2019)

*waves hello in direction of camberwell*

got this on teh tweeter today



this (on 'past tense' blog) has some background


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 30, 2019)

Saw this flyer posted up at the E&C and of Walworth Road, and thought 'This seems like a job for Urban'. This thread seemed to be the closest to that area.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 9, 2019)

About Our Healthy Walworth - Low Emission neighbourhood

There's a comment on the state of Walworth Road thingy. I might suggest a tram.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 11, 2019)

Terrible news, again. 
Camberwell murder probe after teenager stabbed to death on Brandon Estate - Southwark News
On top of this https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...s-in-camberwell-following-reports-of-a-fight/
And the rest earlier this year


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 14, 2019)

recently surfaced on transpontine

'spain shop' in walworth road, during the spanish civil war






seems to be (now demolished building) next door to the 'tankard'


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2019)

Whats the craic with that pub 'The Tankard'? I have never been in but was intrigued in the past as they used to have offers of cheap pints on display on the walls. But, i have also heard its a bit of a Milwall pub which puts me off a little (but not much).


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

Camberwell Arts Winter Open Studios 2019 - Visit Camberwell Arts Winter Open Studios, 30th Nov – 8th Dec 2019


----------



## mango5 (Nov 22, 2019)

Details on open studios:
East Camberwell on 30 Nov & 1 Dec, 12.00 - 17.00: 
Grace’s Mews, Vanguard Court & Independent

West Camberwell on 7 & 8 Dec, 12.00 - 17.00; 
Clockwork , Clubland, Coldharbour, Empress Mews, The Remakery, Warrior, Whirled & Independents

Plus on 10th December Bethlem Gallery and Museum will be taking over the ORTUS on Grove Lane , with festive workshops and a stall selling art and gifts from the annual Art Fair. The Mind and Soul Choir will be carolling in the morning  and there are crafty workshops, more here https://maudsleycharity.org/events/bethlem-art-fair-at-ortus/

While on the subject of Arty stuff, there's this free kids session at the South London Gallery on Sunday. "Using experimental casting techniques, children and families create the outlines of different limbs and make bodily impressions using plasticine to leave traces of themselves across the studio."
Sunday Spot Workshop: Davinia-Ann Robinson - South London Gallery


----------



## mango5 (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh, and there's this today


----------



## mango5 (Jan 16, 2020)

And this on Saturday featuring Urban's very own Nanker Phelge coming all the way from Brixton! More Life! From Ska to Dancehall! - Old Dispensary, Camberwell


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2020)

mango5 said:


> And this on Saturday featuring Urban's very own Nanker Phelge coming all the way from Brixton! More Life! From Ska to Dancehall! - Old Dispensary, Camberwell



Cheers!!!

MORE LIFE! 3rd Saturday each month, launches 18th January, 8pm-12.30am, free admission, strictly vinyl. DECKS: DJ ZINC FENCE (Catch A Fire, Brixton), GLENT RAMJAMRADIO (Love TKO Sound System), NANKER PHELGE (London Int. Ska Festival, Time Tunnel) More TBA.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 17, 2020)

From the SE5 Forum newsletter... 





> Southwark Council is consulting on timed bin collections in Camberwell Town Centre after complaints over a long period about the overflowing rubbish on pavements in the area.
> 
> The council is planning to introduce a scheme to manage when rubbish and recycling sacks are left out for collection. This means rubbish and recycling would only be left out at a set time and would be collected shortly afterwards. It also means that trade waste bins will have to be removed from the pavement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jan 17, 2020)

Also this, back for consultation


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

Cold Harbour said:


> Also this, back for consultation View attachment 195983


Doesn't that look nice?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone know if it's just a refurb at yucca garden?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jan 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Doesn't that look nice?


Hmmm, just hope our new Lidl will survive and not 'lower the tone'. Friend who works in Superdrug told me all the current shops will survive but given Brixton/E&C experience I would doubt if they all do.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Doesn't that look nice?


Looks like most of the new flats overlooking the Green and up Camberwell Road. So there is some consistency in the dullness at least.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Looks like most of the new flats overlooking the Green and up Camberwell Road. So there is some consistency in the dullness at least.


They look like just about every new build everywhere!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 19, 2020)

editor said:


> They look like just about every new build everywhere!


Yes. I saw some in Ponders End yesterday. Why the facepalm? Surely it's not just the exterior of the new development that interests you?


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Yes. I saw some in Ponders End yesterday. Why the facepalm? Surely it's not just the exterior of the new development that interests you?


Because I'm fed up with every city looking the same with this bland, uninspiring architecture, which never have any zero social housing. But I'm glad Camberwell is getting a new cinema, if these plans go ahead unaltered.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 20, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> Anyone know if it's just a refurb at yucca garden?



From what I've heard, they had to shut up shop and Hyatt next door had bought the property.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 20, 2020)

Also, interestingly I read that Cruson had a lot of work done inside the shop without getting planning permission and they had to put a halt on things when the council found out.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 11, 2020)

editor said:


> fed up with every city looking the same with this bland, uninspiring architecture, which never have any zero social housing.



Couldn't agree more. And I shudder to think of what all these identikit places will look like in 10 years when they start to fall into disrepair.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2020)

came up on tweeter today - 

new 'Histories in Focus' talks, first is afternoon of Sat 22 February at the South London Gallery (between Camberwell and Peckham) on "key moments of local resistance to top-down planning and ill-conceived public infrastructure projects."  including the Ringway road project (that would have gone through the middle of Brixton) and the initial plans for the channel tunnel rail link that would have gone through south london

More here (it's £ 5 a go, needs pre-booking)


----------



## mango5 (Feb 17, 2020)

Eileen Conn is great


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> came up on tweeter today -
> 
> new 'Histories in Focus' talks, first is afternoon of Sat 22 February at the South London Gallery (between Camberwell and Peckham) on "key moments of local resistance to top-down planning and ill-conceived public infrastructure projects."  including the Ringway road project (that would have gone through the middle of Brixton) and the initial plans for the channel tunnel rail link that would have gone through south london
> 
> More here (it's £ 5 a go, needs pre-booking)


I'd love to go to this but as it's a Saturday, I'm not about


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

Love this engraving of Camberwell Grove. FB says it's from 1795 but it looks much later to me.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 22, 2020)

“This street was a hub”: The quiet conversion of pubs into flats in the south of England
					

Joseph Ryan wasn’t surprised when he received the news. He has run the White Hart in New Cross in south London alongside his brother Patrick for three years now. The pub is popular with locals during the day, but most of its revenue comes from the late-night licence that lets him sell drinks...




					www.newstatesman.com
				




Interesting article on what has happened to The Bear. Depressingly unsurprising.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 26, 2020)

Did you know that St Giles has resident falcons? Photo ripped from FB page


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Did you know that St Giles has resident falcons? Photo ripped from FB pageView attachment 199863


Permanently resident, or brought periodically by a falconer to scare off other birds?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 26, 2020)

Resident, I believe. They were around last summer. I may be wrong but there seem to be far fewer pigeons around here. My mum says she saw one recently but could be fantasising


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Love this engraving of Camberwell Grove. FB says it's from 1795 but it looks much later to me.



available on amazon saying c. 1880

can find a couple of references saying that gas street lighting didn't appear in london until 1812 so more inclined to believe the latter...


----------



## mango5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Immigration enforcement vans stacked up behind Morrisons full of uniforms muttering about warrants


----------



## mango5 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lengthy 'popup' queer events venue The Chateau is closing at the end of April. Camberwell Church Street will miss you


----------



## mango5 (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone interested in being part of a local Camberwell/Walworth/Kennington practical support co-ordination team, let me know and I'll add you to the PM conversation.

In other practical news, Lumberjack on Camberwell Church Street is working to set up a home delivery service and has a rather cool 'pay-it-forward' thing on their site now where you can buy breakfast for someone else  Lumberjack Cafe: local delivery of coffee and brunch within Camberwell


----------



## mango5 (Mar 28, 2020)

Saw this in the window of the Camberwell Arms earlier. I'm not linking to the website as it's only of interest to those who are up for pricey takeaway gastropub dinners and boozes. Surely business continuity is possible with at least an attempt to contribute to the wider community, for example, like Lumberjack's effort.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 28, 2020)

Nandines are doing phone ordering for delivery according to Twitter/Insta.


I was hoping FM mangal would move into delivery.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

Pure evil!





> A Camberwell church is cashing in with ‘exploitative’ £91 coronavirus “plague protection kits” – made of just oil and red string.
> 
> According to Bishop Climate Ministries, part of the Kingdom Church on Camberwell Station Road, the product protects buyers from coronavirus.











						Exclusive: 'Exploiting fears' - Camberwell church selling £91 coronavirus 'protection kits' made of just oil and red string - Southwark News
					

Bishop Climate Ministries claim the oil would protect against deadly coronavirus, but the authorities are now investigating following a News probe




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 31, 2020)

Dodgy bastards. Hopefully its been reported.


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 14, 2020)

thick as pigshit


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Some great old postcard views


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Some great old postcard views


Great photos


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 30, 2020)

Camberwell church continuing to sell fake Covid-19 cure





Bishop Climate Wiseman of the Kingdom Church in Camberwell, which sells a bottle of oil and some red yarn for £91 and claims that it will cure and protect the church's followers from Covid-19 if inhaled with a towel or a bowl of hot water.

Bishop Climate Wiseman claims that he "is considered one of the world's leading spiritual leader (sic)" and "A Master Prophet an expert in Divinity, human behavior and in personal development (sic)", as well as "a revered global authority on spiritual leadership".


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 6, 2020)

I walked past Cruson today, the shutter was up and it's fully stocked. Unfortunately it just feels like another generic corner shop, none of the old character about it. Very disappointing.


----------



## mango5 (May 7, 2020)

Yes generic general store. Such a waste of the reputation and goodwill that would have been inherited by any dedicated greengrocer/deli on that site.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

Camberwell Green pics 































						In photos: a sunny walk around Camberwell Green, south London – and the Father Redcap remembered
					

Once a traditional village green, Camberwell Green is a small public green space, situated at the junction of Camberwell Road and Camberwell New Road/Camberwell Church Street.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Some great old postcard views
> 
> View attachment 209300
> 
> ...


what a shame that theatre on the left has gone , i wonder what happened to it


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

ska invita said:


> what a shame that theatre on the left has gone , i wonder what happened to it


I think it's where the Co Op is now


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2020)

editor said:


> I think it's where the Co Op is now
> 
> View attachment 212155


yes, shame would be so nice to have a theatre there...
used to be a no frills kwik save at one one point


----------



## editor (May 13, 2020)

Camberwell pics: 






























						In photos: Colour, dirt, hand-drawn numbers and street art – the arches and workshops of Camberwell Station Road, south London
					

The station vanished a long time ago, but there’s still plenty of activity along Camberwell Station Road, with rows of arches filled with car repair and car wash firms. Recently, ownership of…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 13, 2020)

ska invita said:


> what a shame that theatre on the left has gone , i wonder what happened to it



became a cinema in 1952 and closed 1964.



editor said:


> I think it's where the Co Op is now



apparently still largely the same building but with the frontage removed.

more on the golden domes and camberwell's other theatres here


----------



## editor (May 18, 2020)

A lost Camberwell pub



















						Lost pubs of south London: The Denmark, Denmark Road, Camberwell, SE5
					

Although the building remains intact, the former Denmark pub, situated at 115 Denmark Road in Camberwell, closed over a quarter of a century ago in in 1994. Now -inevitably – converted into p…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 24, 2020)

Loved this:














						The stunning modernist church of Camberwell and its Japanese architectural influence
					

Located in Wyndham Road, Camberwell, is this striking example of religious modernist architecture. Dedicated in Feb 2014, the grandly titled Camberwell St Michael and All Angels Church has a church…



					bit.ly


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 25, 2020)

A close friend of mine reports that the Crooked Well is family run (she is friends with them) and is open at weekends for wine, beer and cocktails for takeaway (in non-plastic containers) and roast dinners including a vegan lentil wellington. All whilst maintaining social distance. 

Seems like a local business worth supporting - if I was closer, I would do my best to try the lentil wellington!






						The Crooked Well
					






					www.thecrookedwell.com


----------



## ricbake (May 26, 2020)

Don't know who manages it but The Crooked Well is owned by Satorio Ltd IOM, Private Eye had an article stating that was one of Golfrate Group's off shoots - Asif Aziz's company own about 160 pubs, I fear they will all be up for redevelopment sooner or later...


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 26, 2020)

Have you seen this? Volunteers needed to provide info on pubs of London. Top lockdown activity for pub garden-deprived archivists. 





						#MapLondonsPubs – Join Us! | Layers of London | Recording the Layers of London's Rich Heritage
					

The Blind Beggar, Whitechapel. Image (c)  Kevan Wilding, pubwiki.co.uk In November 2019 Layers of London put a call out for volunteers to help us start mapping London’s multitu...




					www.layersoflondon.org


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 26, 2020)

ricbake said:


> Don't know who manages it but The Crooked Well is owned by Satorio Ltd IOM, Private Eye had an article stating that was one of Golfrate Group's off shoots - Asif Aziz's company own about 160 pubs, I fear they will all be up for redevelopment sooner or later...


Oh! It’s definitely run by friends of a friend.


----------



## Mation (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone know why Edwardes Cycles is closed?


----------



## Mation (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone know why Edwardes Cycles is closed?


----------



## mango5 (Jun 4, 2020)

We've talked about the Camberwell bunker on this thread before... It was open as part of the Arts Festival a while back. But I've only just come across these great photos of the inside Camberwell's 'secret' nuclear bunker


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2020)

mango5 said:


> We've talked about the Camberwell bunker on this thread before... It was open as part of the Arts Festival a while back. But I've only just come across these great photos of the inside Camberwell's 'secret' nuclear bunker




shit, how did I miss it being open...


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

A trip to the lovely churchyard
























						In photos: Camberwell St Giles’ Church and its splendid churchyard park
					

Here’s a splendid little park built on the old graveyard of the impressive, early Victorian St Giles’ church, a short walk from the centre of Camberwell.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2020)

pretty sure there are still big shelter ( WW2 air raid) signs painted on the walls next to the church


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

Another south London park 
























						Thirty photos of Brunswick Park – a hidden away green space in Camberwell
					

Not to be mistaken with its north London counterpart, this small park tucked away in Camberwell packs in two tennis courts, a basketball/kickabout area and a small children’s play ground, plu…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mango5 (Jun 30, 2020)

Heh it looks like you're doing the Camberwell Green Spaces tour I put together a few years ago. Nice round here innit


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Heh it looks like you're doing the Camberwell Green Spaces tour I put together a few years ago. Nice round here innit


I've just been looking for any green space I can find within walking distance on Google Maps and heading off there! 

Apols if posted before but this video is great


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

Camberwell pubs reopening: 








						Pubs and bars reopening in Camberwell in July 2020 – updates, listings and information
					

Following on from our popular listings of pubs and bars reopening in Brixton and in Herne Hill, Tulse Hill and West Norwood, we’ve added the latest updates for Camberwell’s boozers and …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mango5 (Jul 2, 2020)

I would say the Camberwell Arms is very unlikely to open soon. It's effectively converted to a deli/bottleshop for the time being.  It does also offer some takeaways from the bar.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

mango5 said:


> I would say the Camberwell Arms is very unlikely to open soon. It's effectively converted to a deli/bottleshop for the time being.  It does also offer some takeaways from the bar.


When I was compiling that list I was reminded b how many pubs have closed forever.

It looks like The Bear has gone too


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 2, 2020)

editor said:


> When I was compiling that list I was reminded b how many pubs have closed forever.
> 
> It looks like The Bear has gone too




There’s still building work going on at The Bear, peeked in the door yesterday and the bar area is covered, protected from the works. The last I heard was that they were hoping to reopen by the end of the year. Hope that’s still on track!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 2, 2020)

I did googling on The Bear a while back. 








						“This street was a hub”: The quiet conversion of pubs into flats in the south of England
					

Joseph Ryan wasn’t surprised when he received the news. He has run the White Hart in New Cross in south London alongside his brother Patrick for three years now. The pub is popular with locals during the day, but most of its revenue comes from the late-night licence that lets him sell drinks...




					www.newstatesman.com
				











						Tapete restaurant review - Camberwell Blog
					

Tapete is a new tapas bar and restaurant which opened in June at 119 Grove Lane, the site of the former Buddha Jazz (and, some 13 or so years ago, another tapas restaurant the name of which escapes me). I’ve eaten there twice in the past month, and can recommend it. The interior layout hasn’t …...




					www.camberwellonline.co.uk
				




I've been meaning to revisit southwark planning to see if there's any new stuff but it's low on my wasting time on the internet list.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 2, 2020)

mango5 said:


> I would say the Camberwell Arms is very unlikely to open soon. It's effectively converted to a deli/bottleshop for the time being.  It does also offer some takeaways from the bar.



Poncey place anyway. Lets hope The Hermits Cave reopens.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

Streatham pub news Pubs and bars reopening in Streatham this weekend – updates, listings and information for July 2020


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 2, 2020)

Did a cheeky couple of snaps of the main bar area of The Bear:


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Did a cheeky couple of snaps of the main bar area of The Bear:
> 
> View attachment 220591
> View attachment 220592


I really hope the pub does open, It's certainly been a while! 

Here's how it looked a while back


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

Not happening any time soon, sadly 















						Camberwell railway station: latest reopening proposal gets a small boost
					

There’s been numerous attempts to reopen Camberwell station over the years, but local campaigners have been given fresh hope by its inclusion on the government’s Restoring Your Railway …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 7, 2020)

Rat Records not likely to open this month.
Saw a fellow in there the other day, asked him how things were going and when they're looking to reopen. Fellow looked very stressed and basically said, definitely not in July.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Some more postcard views


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 17, 2020)

The George Canning looks like it has been re-painted and all references to that name removed. Was never its biggest fan but it's hard to see it being transformed into anything other than a fancier, non welcoming establishment if you haven't got lots of disposable income.


----------



## Mation (Jul 17, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Heh it looks like you're doing the Camberwell Green Spaces tour I put together a few years ago. Nice round here innit


That was a cracking walk


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2020)

I've added some more postcard views and made a feature on Buzz: 

Camberwell history in twenty Victorian and Edwardian postcards 

If mango5 or anyone else would like to contribute articles about their manor to Buzz I'd be honoured!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 18, 2020)

Rat Records aiming to open 24th August.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 22, 2020)

Had a lunch treat yesterday at Francesco's on Camberwell Church Street. Wasn't bad! Not a badly priced place anyway but this month is 50% off. Had 2 12inch pizzas for 6 quid. Filled a hole! And still had some left for breakfast.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2020)

Good stuff here:














						Photographer who grew up in Camberwell releases book illustrating how the area changed over the years - Southwark News
					

'I carried on photographing what was being lost and I was just appalled because the area that meant so much to me as a youngster had just changed'




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

£7.50 for a roll.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2020)

That's quite cheap for a veggie burger.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> That's quite cheap for a veggie burger.


It's not really a burger though is it? But, yes, compared to Brixton, anything under a tenner is a bargain.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 28, 2020)

The idea that café owners need to add a substantial margin to cover overheads beyond the cost of ingredients and possibly also make a profit is surely not a difficult one editor. That's the third café on that site in the last few years, and it appears the current proprietor has been struggling for a while. It looks like an imaginative menu and with the local colleges closed there's little passing trade for a small independent business.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Aug 1, 2020)

More good online (free) stuff from Layers of London, this one is about the Camberwell layer for their mapping: Layers of London Webinar: Unmapping Camberwell (plus other lines and smudges)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 10, 2020)

Cold Harbour said:


> More good online (free) stuff from Layers of London, this one is about the Camberwell layer for their mapping: Layers of London Webinar: Unmapping Camberwell (plus other lines and smudges)


That sounds interesting but I'm getting 'access denied' as apparently I'm 'not authorised'


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> That sounds interesting but I'm getting 'access denied' as apparently I'm 'not authorised'


Here you go!









						Layers of London Webinar: Unmapping Camberwell (plus other lines and smudges)
					






					www.history.ac.uk


----------



## mango5 (Aug 13, 2020)

It's quite fun, glad my meeting was cancelled. Is it one of you lot who has informed the local expert about the submarine which is not - as he thought - in a playground in Brixton! A trip inside the Camberwell Submarine, Vent shaft for boiler room, Akerman Road, Brixton, London SW9

friendofdorothy I had to register beforehand and a link to the Zoom session was emailed

ETA they recorded the session and it's going on YouTube next week I think


----------



## Cold Harbour (Aug 13, 2020)

mango5 said:


> It's quite fun, glad my meeting was cancelled. Is it one of you lot who has informed the local expert about the submarine which is not - as he thought - in a playground in Brixton! A trip inside the Camberwell Submarine, Vent shaft for boiler room, Akerman Road, Brixton, London SW9
> 
> friendofdorothy I had to register beforehand and a link to the Zoom session was emailed
> 
> ETA they recorded the session and it's going on YouTube next week I think


That was me, I sent that exact link! I thought it was a good fun talk too.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2020)

Camberwell falcons!









						In photos –  peregrine falcons in St Giles’ Church, Camberwell
					

Brixton resident Dr Michael Leary-Owhin has been photographing a family of Peregrine Falcons who have been  nesting at St Giles’ Church, Camberwell. He’s kindly agreed to share some of …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2020)

mango5 said:


> Did you know that St Giles has resident falcons?


Good work getting in touch with the photographer editor 
Another pic... Change from the pigeon diet


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Camberwell pubs reopening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm Bird and Hermits are open. Pigeon also, though that's a small stark place and still largely a bottle shop.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 8, 2020)

They've started tearing things up for the new station entrance at Denmark Hill...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 9, 2020)

its needed - a proper bottleneck with the current setup


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes. What's stupid is that there's a big purpose built station building there, that could deal with large numbers, but unfortunately sold off on the past to become a pub and a cafe. And now we have to fiddle around balancing little boxes on the edges of the cutting in order to cope with increasing demand. 

The existing "new" building is a design disaster... Let's hope they do better with this one.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2020)

I went to see the new exhibitions at the Photographers Gallery today, two rooms are photographs by Sunil Gupta, mainly with a focus on the gay community.

There is a set taken in London, I think in the 90's and I noticed this one showing the entrance to the good old Imperial Gardens club under the railway arches  


It's actually one on a framed set of four as below - I don't know where the other arch would be, maybe someone can recognise it?


Edit - apologies for the not very good quality of my photography!


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

Some park pics
















						An autumnal Sunday stroll around Burgess Park, south London, November 2020
					

It can claim to be Southwark’s largest park, and it’s located between Camberwell to the west, Walworth to the north, Bermondsey to the east and Peckham to the south. Last Sunday afterno…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 12, 2020)

Small note that your playground picture is the new one at the West end (called something to do with trees or wood, can't recall) not the other play area which, as the caption, is on the Albany road side - near all the chumleigh things and the cafe. Don't suppose it matters really.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2020)

Can't remember if I posted this before but it's a cracker


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2020)

I'd like a tram.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

Some Camberwell pics: 











						Camberwell street scenes – 33 photographs, Nov 2020
					

Here’s a series of 33 photos taken this week around Camberwell, south London. Above: a socially distanced seated man waits for the bus in Camberwell Church Street.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

Help needed: Community safe space and bicycle workshop Camberwell Subterranea launches crowdfunder after burglary


----------



## thismoment (Nov 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Some Camberwell pics:
> 
> View attachment 239660
> 
> ...



This picture is amazing!


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Help needed: Community safe space and bicycle workshop Camberwell Subterranea launches crowdfunder after burglary



They've reached their target


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2021)

This looks good, a self-guided walk taking in some interesting trees. 



			treewalk1 | The Camberwell Society


----------



## mango5 (Feb 9, 2021)

Camberwell Arts is organising a special Lockdown Exhibition - a kind of pop up Art Gallery with work from 20 local artists in the windows of temporarily closed pubs, shops and empty units.   Starting now until end of lockdown.  I don't have a link but more info coming soon, probably.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2021)

When I lived in the area in the 90s I  remember seeing the White woman of Camberwell around. 






						The White Lady of Camberwell and other London characters | The London Sound Survey
					

Blog post on the White Lady of Camberwell and other eccentric London characters




					www.soundsurvey.org.uk


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 20, 2021)

Maggot said:


> When I lived in the area in the 90s I  remember seeing the White woman of Camberwell around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember her. Same era.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2021)

Maggot said:


> When I lived in the area in the 90s I  remember seeing the White woman of Camberwell around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She often walked along Coldharbour Lane around the mid 1990s.


----------



## zora (Feb 22, 2021)

Maggot said:


> This looks good, a self-guided walk taking in some interesting trees.
> 
> 
> 
> treewalk1 | The Camberwell Society



Thank you for that! Walked it today. I had been feeling pretty meh, and it really lifted my spirits this grey afternoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

zora said:


> Thank you for that! Walked it today. I had been feeling pretty meh, and it really lifted my spirits this grey afternoon.


when you go up to new cross gate you can see the giant redwood beside the station, which should cheer you more.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 23, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Camberwell church continuing to sell fake Covid-19 cure
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Charity Commission has now taken steps to limit the activities of *Bishop Climate Wiseman*:



> _"A faith healer who sold £91 “plague protection kits” claiming they could shield people from Covid-19 has had the running of his church taken over by the charity watchdog ..."_




Controversial Camberwell church which offered Covid “cure” is taken over by Charity Commission







*Bishop Climate Wiseman*

*"He sees the invisible, he hears the inaudible, he deals with impossible he can read and see the future like an open book."*

(Source of claims:  His website)​


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 31, 2021)

wtfftw said:


> About Our Healthy Walworth - Low Emission neighbourhood
> 
> There's a comment on the state of Walworth Road thingy. I might suggest a tram.


Southwark considers Tram alternative to Bakerloo line extension  wrong road


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2021)

Here's something I'd never heard of before!



> On the 28th of October, 1898 a hurricane hit Camberwell. It tore down Denmark Hill, passed the Metropole Theatre on the corner with Coldharbour Lane, overturned Hansom cabs and mail carts, and brought destruction.
> 
> The Penny Illustrated newspaper, published 5th November, 1898 said “… wrought ruin, as, depicted, in the Railway Station Hotel, plucked up trees by the roots, twisted lamp-posts, and played the Dickens with Camberwell.”














						The Great Hurricane at Camberwell
					

On the 28th of October, 1898 a hurricane hit Camberwell. It tore down Denmark Hill, passed the Metropole Theatre on the corner with Coldharbour Lane, overturned Hansom cabs and mail carts, and brou…




					loughborough-junction.org


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2021)

Latest developments at Denmark Hill station...


----------



## mango5 (Apr 16, 2021)

I hear the Joiner's Arms now have a roof garden. Plus BrewBird has a beer garden. 
Also The Grove is under new management of Parched (Roebuck, Montpellier). 

You won't see me in these  because my fridge is going to be my pub for the foreseeable. But some of you might want to give them a try. 
#NeverSpoons

In other news SE5 Forum and Camberwell Society are giving away sunflower seeds at the Saturday market stall on the green.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2021)

From denmark hill station instagram


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 19, 2021)

Camberwell nuclear bunker site revamp


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Camberwell nuclear bunker site revamp


Is there any info about this bunker online?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 19, 2021)

Lots if you google but it welded shut now and I can’t get in


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 19, 2021)

Camberwell Bunker
					

DISCOVER CAMBERWELL’S SECRET NUCLEAR BUNKER




					www.camberwellbunker.com


----------



## mango5 (Apr 19, 2021)

We've talked about the bunker site on this thread before, I am sure.
It's now a nice little garden. A bit scruffy and a refreshing change from most new 'green spaces' which seem to be largely troughs and concrete (like the bit behind the library).



mango5 said:


> I've probably posted this before, but did you know Camberwell is home to Southwark Council's abandoned nuclear bunker? iirc boohoo told me about it years ago



.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 27, 2021)

There's a new mobile refill/no packaging shop visiting Camberwell, Brixton, Peckham and surrounding areas.
Not cheap, though they appear to sell posh tea bags individually.  As well as selling food staples and cleaning products, they also sell locally produced baked goods.

I've not tried it yet but may well be worth a look and worth supporting.  It will be around St Giles Road, Benhill Road and Addington Square this Thursday.  You can see all the planned locations here Appointments 1 — THE FLOAT


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2021)

mango5 said:


> There's a new mobile refill/no packaging shop visiting Camberwell, Brixton, Peckham and surrounding areas.
> Not cheap, though they appear to sell posh tea bags individually.  As well as selling food staples and cleaning products, they also sell locally produced baked goods.
> 
> I've not tried it yet but may well be worth a look and worth supporting.  It will be around St Giles Road, Benhill Road and Addington Square this Thursday.  You can see all the planned locations here Appointments 1 — THE FLOAT


That's an interesting idea and better than the model where you have to travel to get your heavy bulk stuff, which potentially results in people driving instead of just going to their local shop.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 27, 2021)

Found a decapitated pigeon in my back yard yesterday and another today. Seems like the St Giles falcons are busy or following a new flight path


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 3, 2021)

mango5 said:


> Found a decapitated pigeon in my back yard yesterday and another today. Seems like the St Giles falcons are busy or following a new flight path



Oh lovely, eggs should be hatching about now, so hopefully we'll have a new little family soon


----------



## mango5 (May 4, 2021)

Got this via my local scout group 


> *New Musical Mural for Camberwell*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 20, 2021)

Camberwell theatre show - Camberwell’s Golden Goose Theatre hosts Janis Joplin musical play – 25th-29th May 2021


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2021)

New station building update


----------



## mango5 (May 26, 2021)

'3D' photogrammetry capture of Southwark Borough Control bunker


> 3240 photos taken in May 2021 with a Sony a6000 and processed in Reality Capture. Bunker was pitch black so 7 LED camping lights and one LED diffuse panel were used for lighting.


The artist (David Fletcher) reported "there are no working lights and most of the bunker is flooded in several inches of stagnant water ... apart from the bathrooms which are full of 6 inches of horrendous sludge"


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

mango5 said:


> '3D' photogrammetry capture of Southwark Borough Control bunker
> 
> The artist (David Fletcher) reported "there are no working lights and most of the bunker is flooded in several inches of stagnant water ... apart from the bathrooms which are full of 6 inches of horrendous sludge"


That's amazing!


----------



## mango5 (May 26, 2021)

In other news, De Nollywood is planning to open a sports bar/cafe on the ground floor, a new fried chicken joint is coming to Datchelor Place, and the Vineyard will be re-opening soon after refurb (same management).


----------



## mango5 (May 26, 2021)

editor said:


> That's amazing!


I thought it might appeal to you


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 27, 2021)

mango5 said:


> In other news, De Nollywood is planning to open a sports bar/cafe on the ground floor, a new fried chicken joint is coming to Datchelor Place, and the Vineyard will be re-opening soon after refurb (same management).


Nice, thanks for the updates!


----------



## mango5 (May 27, 2021)

Here's another thing




I've not heard of Longfield Hall.  Beware of the small print if you want to sign up for a workshop "You must be 50+ and live in Lambeth or Southwark". more info here  People Power in the Park - Longfield Hall


----------



## mango5 (Jun 15, 2021)

Tomorrow Wednesday 16th June the cops are hosting a free 'bike marking event' at the back of the library outside Camberwell Magistrates Court from 1-4pm.

Also this at the Remakery next week


----------



## mango5 (Jun 24, 2021)

Next Monday at 6.30pm, Southwark Council is live-streaming its planning committee's meeting on the Butterfly Walk redevelopment plan on its YouTube channel. The plans have been changed a bit but I haven't kept up with the changes (did not realise it's called _Camberwell Lanes_ ). I am surprised that a cinema and a hotel are still considered to be profitable ideas but guess that there are some assumption that these will benefit the wider local economy. 

Council officers are recommending  that planning permission is granted. All the comments and documents are available on the planning application portal.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2021)

A new shit Twitter account for Camberwell


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

Free gigs coming up: Camberwell Fair Summer Series: free gigs in the Myatt’s Fields bandstand, July – Aug 2021


----------



## mango5 (Jul 7, 2021)

I've never had that Tweeter's experience with people begging outside Morrisson's and I usually walk through the car park. Most of the folk begging on Denmark Hill are regular characters who have been around for years, largely unthreatening ime. Nasty account. I wonder what prompted them to start it.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 10, 2021)

One less empty building in Camberwell:


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2021)

Jadon Sancho is from Camberwell. 😎


----------



## mango5 (Jul 13, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> One less empty building in Camberwell:



Hah! I took a pic of that on Saturday night but you beat me to it  Finally the old cop shop has been put to good use.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2021)

greetings, camberwell urbanites

mum-tat has a minor operation (cataract) booked at kings college hospital on saturday week.

we are contemplating options for getting there and back (she lives somewhere between lewisham and eltham.)  i will drive over friday night from the berkshire region, but seeing that there's no parking on the hospital site now, we were wondering if it might be simpler to go there on the bus (appointment is early afternoon), then i can go with her to the door of the right building rather than turfing her out and driving off, then having to find somewhere to park for an unknown amount of time and so on in reverse, but then get a cab back to her place.

i can probably cope with having a mooch round, and going and seeing what rat records have got.

anyone know what the arrangement is with mini cabs there?  do hospitals still have a deal with a particular minicab firm?  (i suspect the dedicated phone on the wall went out with spread of mobile phones)  is there a 'black cab' rank?  or any recommendations for a decent mini cab firm near there?  (there's a firm mum-tat uses occasionally round her part of the world, but there's no way of knowing what time we'll get away so probably simpler to get one that's local rather than try and book one from the other side of lewisham.)

(can you tell i've been a bus person for most of my working life?  i can't remember the last time i used a taxi / minicab anywhere...)


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2021)

For similar reasons as you, I'm no good on minicab knowledge, hardly ever use taxis. Of course many people now just default to Uber.

Don't forget Denmark hill station is right next to the hospital and has direct trains to Lewisham and Eltham. May not be much good to you if you want transport door to door though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2021)

teuchter said:


> For similar reasons as you, I'm no good on minicab knowledge, hardly ever use taxis. Of course many people now just default to Uber.
> 
> Don't forget Denmark hill station is right next to the hospital and has direct trains to Lewisham and Eltham. May not be much good to you if you want transport door to door though.



thanks.  inclined to think cab of some sort home after the event, but get there by bus or possibly train.

local station and denmark hill station might be just a little bit too far for her to walk comfortably  (although looks like the bit of KCH we need to get to is at the denmark hill end of the hospital site) and local station at her end is on the sidcup line, so would mean changing at lewisham

you posted a picture fairly recently of denmark hill station that looked like a building site - is it still like that?   from memory (must be a few years since i used the station) the bridge with lifts was towards the east end of the platforms.

i don't really want to touch uber with the proverbial, and i try to avoid these fancy modern 'app' thingies...


----------



## ash (Jul 14, 2021)

There is a phone in the waiting area but last time I was there I didn’t work. It’s not the most pleasant waiting area when I was there at 4am sat morning . I used Gett or you could use Uber.
I was in the Childrens dept but had to go and sit with the adult chaos waiting for a cab. I preferred to wait on the street!!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jul 14, 2021)

Camberwell Lanes Development - SD Structures
					

Proposed 25,000m2 mixed use development in Camberwell, Southwark set over 3 phases: Block A – building a hotel/ residential over the existing shopping centre; Block B – new build residential and Cinema over existing supermarket; Block C – 12 storey RC new build residential tower.   Block A – A...




					www.sd-structures.com
				




I think everyone agrees that Camberwell needs a tidy up - is this the right way to go about it? Maybe. I do feel sorry for people living nearby, with proposed night builds.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> thanks.  inclined to think cab of some sort home after the event, but get there by bus or possibly train.
> 
> local station and denmark hill station might be just a little bit too far for her to walk comfortably  (although looks like the bit of KCH we need to get to is at the denmark hill end of the hospital site) and local station at her end is on the sidcup line, so would mean changing at lewisham
> 
> ...


They are still building the new bits at Denmark hill station yes, but it doesn't really affect the existing access. As you say, the bridge with lifts is towards the east end, and there's level access from the ticket hall to there.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat You can park at my place, about 12 mins walk from the hospital if that's any help. I have vouchers for street parking but only near Brunswick park.

Unfortunately the buses from Peckham Road don't go to the hospital main entrance (least worst option is 345 to Coldharbour Lane) but there's an easy interchange by Butterfly Walk to go up the hill.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Camberwell Lanes Development - SD Structures
> 
> 
> Proposed 25,000m2 mixed use development in Camberwell, Southwark set over 3 phases: Block A – building a hotel/ residential over the existing shopping centre; Block B – new build residential and Cinema over existing supermarket; Block C – 12 storey RC new build residential tower.   Block A – A...
> ...


It's depressing how all these new builds look pretty much exactly the same


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 15, 2021)

mango5 said:


> @Puddy_Tat You can park at my place, about 12 mins walk from the hospital if that's any help. I have vouchers for street parking but only near Brunswick park.





thanks - will contemplate options. 



mango5 said:


> Unfortunately the buses from Peckham Road don't go to the hospital main entrance (least worst option is 345 to Coldharbour Lane) but there's an easy interchange by Butterfly Walk to go up the hill.



one option might be to drop mum-tat at the hospital then come to your place, but that would mean risk of not being able to stop anywhere near the building she wants to get to and having to turf her out somewhere i can't park (and her waiting somewhere i can't stop after the event)

slight snag is the whole thing may now be off - she had a slight accident today (tripped over something in the street - due to not being able to see so well - i'm starting to wonder if sight has been getting worse than i've been led to understand) - it's cuts and bruises rather than anything broken, but may louse this up.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat let's take this to PM when you're ready. I might be able to help come up with ideas.  I've been there with a decaying parent in denial/hiding bodily damage


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 20, 2021)

Got this email through today. Anyone know what happened? I was there yesterday too!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 21, 2021)

Appeal after three-year-old girl left seriously injured after e-scooter collision
					

Police are appealing for the rider of the e-scooter to get in touch with police




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## Ryan2468 (Aug 2, 2021)

Squatters in the old Camberwell police station. Been there a few weeks now (think there's a few more signs and graffiti since I took this pic on the 22nd)


----------



## mango5 (Aug 4, 2021)

I gave them a fiver today and agreed to give them some domestic furnishings and equipment too.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2021)

In photos: A look around the Camberwell Cold War Bunker Garden
					

Located above the now disused Southwark Borough Control Bunker, the Camberwell Bunker Garden can be found on the corner of Vestry Road and Peckham Road, SE5.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Some Camberwell boozers on a Saturday night:















						A Coldharbour Lane to Camberwell Saturday night pub crawl – in photos
					

In the interests of research, we embarked on a pub crawl along Coldharbour Lane down to Camberwell last Saturday night. Here’s what we found:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2021)

Haven't used it yet myself but...









						Denmark Hill station's new second entrance opens - ianVisits
					

The crowded Denmark Hill railway station in South London gained a second entrance this morning, which will help to relieve the congestion in the peak hours and reduce the journey time to the station for most of its passengers.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## mango5 (Sep 3, 2021)

Fun in the sun for some tomorrow. Donate to the paddling pool restoration while you're there.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 4, 2021)

> In other news, Lomond Grove green space is up for 'redevelopment'. There's a campaign to save it https://twitter.com/SaveLomondGrove?s=09



 The Friends of St Giles’ Church are organising an open afternoon *Saturday 18 September 1-4pm *to help raise funds towards a £30,000 restoration of its historic clock.

And there are some cringeworthy £10 talks given by locals at the Camberwell Arms on the first Monday of the month.

Blue Elephant theatre are casting 2 actors for 'Give Me the Sun'☀️ Both actors should be of Egyptian or other Middle Eastern or Northern African background.The deadline is 6th September for auditions on the 13th September. .http://www.blueelephanttheatre.co.uk/casting-call-give-me-sun


----------



## mango5 (Sep 8, 2021)

I found out about this today but it's sold out. Hopefully some of youse nabbed a ticket


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

Lovely bit of history here


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2021)

This is doing the rounds at the moment. Have I got the wrong end of the stick or is it a bit cheeky?

It's the same people - "Peculiar Publications" who do other 'local newspapers' eg Peckham Peculiar, Dulwich Diverter.

These are publications that fund themselves through advertising. Whether they are strictly break-even, or the couple that run the operation pay themselves, is unclear. They want money to start another one.

If it's funded by advertising it's not truly independent, and I'm not sure why people would just hand over their cash.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 28, 2021)

I'll ask my mate who has done community journalism for over a decade. 

On another topic, can anyone recommend an electrical repair shop/person? I've got a couple of kitchen appliances that have loose connections inside and fiddling with the wire only worked a couple of times.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 28, 2021)

teuchter said:


> This is doing the rounds at the moment. Have I got the wrong end of the stick or is it a bit cheeky?



I wondered the same as you but my trusted mate says these publications are part of the Independent Community News Network (ICNN) and their stuff is featured in Bubblewrap ( London Local News Newsletter).  Their publications are more arts and culture focused than my mate's (not much news reporting) but they're generally good people and definitely not backed by a conglomerate or public body.

Appreciate it's not a direct answer but reassuring.  I don't think being 'strictly break even' means they can't or shouldn't pay themselves.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2021)

Be interesting to find out more about this lady








> Hello, I am John Howard,
> I am currently working on a documentary about Alice who was known by many as The White lady of Camberwell- if you knew her personally or have  any memories of her and would like to be featured please email Rochelle@loudfilms.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2021)

think this must have been close to the walworth road end of the canal


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2021)

That photo looks a bit like a painting, it must have been enhanced. I can remember the canal in the Burgess Park/Bermondsey area but never with water in it and certainly not with buildings like that.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That photo looks a bit like a painting, it must have been enhanced. I can remember the canal in the Burgess Park/Bermondsey area but never with water in it and certainly not with buildings like that.


It is a painting. There's a clue in the words 'oil on canvas'.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2021)

Doh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## mango5 (Oct 25, 2021)

teuchter said:


> This is doing the rounds at the moment. Have I got the wrong end of the stick or is it a bit cheeky?




They've overachieved on their target with plenty of time to spare.

Here's an unrelated short film about the Camberwell Beauty


----------



## mango5 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2021)

mango5 said:


>



love this - a good start - i bet theres loads of little things that could be done to make estate spaces more liveable

i remember hearing that back in the day (dont know when) the early electric street lamps only had a small pool of light thrown down and on pretty much all streets you walked between little islands of light into darkness


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2021)

mango5 said:


>



So: stick up fairy lights for the win. I like it!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2021)

That's really good stuff, lighting is so often done quite thoughtlessly. The other issue of course is maintenance. On which subject - I'm going to post this in the Brixton thread too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 28, 2021)

Saw this yesterday


----------



## nagapie (Dec 3, 2021)

Best pub or bar for a late Wednesday afternoon Christmas drink with my team? We work between Camberwell and Kennington but closer to Camberwell.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Best pub or bar for a late Wednesday afternoon Christmas drink with my team? We work between Camberwell and Pennington but closer to Camberwell.


The Sun on Coldharbour Lane is pretty much set up for such things. They have a Christmas buffet menu if any nibbles are needed. Or a full Christmas dinner type menu if you want to to that also.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2021)

You've lost me with Pennington. Been here a few times The Phoenix Pub, Denmark Hill, London
Beers good. Good atmosphere and food not bad.


----------



## clicker (Dec 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You've lost me with Pennington. Been here a few times The Phoenix Pub, Denmark Hill, London
> Beers good. Good atmosphere and food not bad.


Kennington?


----------



## nagapie (Dec 4, 2021)

clicker said:


> Kennington?


Yes, did I do a typo.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 11, 2021)

Missing Nurse
Petra Srncova, 32, of Camberwell, south London, has been missing since 28 November.

The senior nurse assistant left work at Evelina London Children's Hospital and had been on a bus towards her home when she was last seen at 20:22 28/11/2021














						Missing Petra Srncova last seen on bus home, police say
					

Petra Srncova's disappearance is described as "out of character" by police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mango5 (Dec 12, 2021)

There's a news story breaking about kids finding a dead body in Brunswick Park  Body 'found by children' as they play in park sparks police investigation


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 12, 2021)

Jesus


----------



## ricbake (Dec 12, 2021)

mango5 said:


> There's a news story breaking about kids finding a dead body in Brunswick Park  Body 'found by children' as they play in park sparks police investigation


Just heard this...
Dire

She was just walking home - what kind of a world...


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 12, 2021)

Same fucking world as it always is.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 12, 2021)

"https://t.co/7TGNwgKyxk">https://t.co/7TGNwgKyxk</a>
 "">
"https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js"


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 22, 2021)

Earlier today ...


----------



## prunus (Dec 22, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today ...



He’s been found safe and well.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 22, 2021)

prunus said:


> He’s been found safe and well.





mango5 said:


>



 Thank you for these updates.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 23, 2021)

GarveyLives we do pay attention to your posts. I appreciate them even tho they can be hard to read. It's a thread for news and issues as well as chit-chat. We need a fuller understanding of our neighbours and neighbourhood. Thank you.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 11, 2022)

I just discovered this 'rave history walk' which is sadly fully booked.  Looks like it's connected to an exhibition at South London gallery which is on for another few weeks 


> SHUT THE CLUB DOWN
> 1 OCT 2021 – 27 FEB 2022
> FREE EXHIBITION
> This display explores dance music and nightlife culture in 1990s Peckham and Camberwell through two venues: Peckham Lazerdrome and Imperial Gardens.  Both clubs presented innovative solutions to the challenges of the time. Lazerdrome was one of the first nightclubs…





> https://www.southlondongallery.org/events/rave-history-walk-with-vinca-petersen/?s=09


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2022)

mango5 said:


> I just discovered this 'rave history walk' which is sadly fully booked.  Looks like it's connected to an exhibition at South London gallery which is on for another few weeks


lazerdome was crackhead jungle madness and a risky night out by all accounts...i went to one of the last ones which was past peak dodge
went to a few things at Imperial Gardens, but the stand out was regular early Aba Shanti sessions, free on a Sunday IIRC with about 12 people in there and the lights on in full and no bar - loved that and miss it


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 20, 2022)

There’s a thing happening. I’ve lived long enough around here to wonder if I should go and ask them if they would be better off not doing this? I don’t hold out much hope for them.









						Gladwell's to Open | Eat & Drink | London On The Inside
					

South Londoners James Dye and Stanley Allen are teaming up to open grocery store, deli and wine vault Gladwell's in Camberwell




					londontheinside.com


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2022)

There's a fancy bakery planned opposite the old town hall on Peckham Road. They hit their crowdfunding target the other day. One person claimed a £100 per head fish dinner (£700 total) 








						Help us build FROG Bakery
					

We are a tiny independent business with big dreams, and we need your help to get our new Camberwell bakery over the finish line.




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> There’s a thing happening. I’ve lived long enough around here to wonder if I should go and ask them if they would be better off not doing this? I don’t hold out much hope for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That vegan café near Greggs lasted about 5 minutes


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 21, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> There’s a thing happening. I’ve lived long enough around here to wonder if I should go and ask them if they would be better off not doing this? I don’t hold out much hope for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering their other ventures, they are no doubt short of plenty of cash for marketing and promotional purposes. They are also pretty savvy/sneaky operators, they declared 'Peckham Springs' bankrupt at the start of the pandemic and closed owing plenty of people money, only to reopen the minute lockdown was over under the new name 'Peckham Riviera', complete with £6 pints and £11 cocktails in plastic cups.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 21, 2022)

mango5 said:


> That vegan café near Greggs lasted about 5 minutes


Aye, was talking about that last night. I hadn't even realised it had shut down that's how much notice I paid to it and I go by it every day!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 21, 2022)

I thought they did a bad job of showing they were actually open and their offer. A pity but too small and too niche to survive without a big window display.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 23, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Considering their other ventures, they are no doubt short of plenty of cash for marketing and promotional purposes. They are also pretty savvy/sneaky operators, they declared 'Peckham Springs' bankrupt at the start of the pandemic and closed owing plenty of people money, only to reopen the minute lockdown was over under the new name 'Peckham Riviera', complete with £6 pints and £11 cocktails in plastic cups.


My guess is the prices in the new, widely  marketed welcomed 'bougie' grocery will be set along the same lines. Wonder how much the grocery boxes will be, given that £5 will be donated to St Giles Trust for each sold. These guys are also directors of the Camberwell Arms.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 23, 2022)

Yet again this lot only put a woman on the programme alongside a man who is really the featured guest. But she's pictured so it looks more balanced. 
Last time it was a woman with her dad who's a long standing local shopkeeper. 

II'm not a fan of this whole branding campaign.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2022)

Currently on at the SLG














						Art: Bloomberg New Contemporaries exhibition at the South London Gallery, Camberwell
					

Running until the 20th February 2022 at the  South London Gallery in Camberwell is the Bloomberg New Contemporaries exhibition. We took a look around last week:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mango5 (Feb 12, 2022)

I may have posted this before. Not apologising. Definitely worth revisiting


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 19, 2022)

Rat Records is closing down


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> Rat Records is closing down


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 24, 2022)

That is very sad, it’s a London institution. 

Meanwhile over the road we’re getting a ‘bijou grocer’…Camberwell is getting a bouji new grocery, Gladwell's


----------



## Maggot (Feb 24, 2022)

Cold Harbour said:


> That is very sad, it’s a London institution.
> 
> Meanwhile over the road we’re getting a ‘bijou grocer’…Camberwell is getting a bouji new grocery, Gladwell's


Bijou or bouji?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 26, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Bijou or bouji?


Good spot - it won’t be bijou as that building is huge!


----------



## mango5 (Mar 5, 2022)

Good thread. Does anyone have reliable info?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2022)

on flickr today

denmark hill junction coldharbour lane, somewhere between 1946 - 51 (tram 58 is now broadly bus route 185)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2022)

Daughter has just arrived home in tears after a bloke was knifed in the head-like fully in - at the fox on the hill. Ffs


----------



## hash tag (Mar 12, 2022)

Christ - hope he is Ok.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Daughter has just arrived home in tears after a bloke was knifed in the head-like fully in - at the fox on the hill. Ffs


Thats pretty dark. I wonder what the implications will be on the pub? If that was a nightclub, it would probably lose its license and have to work very hard to get it back.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2022)

He wandered in with the knife sticking out of his head like a  hallowe’en gag apparently then collapsed inside. I hope get gets through it. Daughter and her crowd are in bits about it


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> He wandered in with the knife sticking out of his head like a  hallowe’en gag apparently then collapsed inside. I hope get gets through it. Daughter and her crowd are in bits about it


Sorry that those who witnessed it, had to. Ridiculous behaviour, no need.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 19, 2022)

Cold Harbour said:


> That is very sad, it’s a London institution.
> 
> Meanwhile over the road we’re getting a ‘bijou grocer’…Camberwell is getting a bouji new grocery, Gladwell's


Went into that new posh Gladwell’s shop place. For less than a minute.
Crazy busy with lots of well-to-do peoples.
Will wait and see how it goes before I venture in again.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 29, 2022)

RIP George


----------



## mango5 (Apr 21, 2022)

This thread is in the Brixton forum so I won't post about it here Watch Camberwell Eaton Green estate agent totally lose the plot and get violent


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2022)

Palace Theatre, Camberwell


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 29, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 320595
> 
> Palace Theatre, Camberwell





more here (i had to go and look it up)

metropole pub closed c. 1910 according to lost pubs website


----------



## mango5 (May 3, 2022)

Rooftop building resistance on Southampton Way estate (and elsewhere in Southwark). 









						Roof Top Development NO THANKS! Arguments from Nunhead Estate, Peckham
					

In Southwark over the last two years there has been a lot of disquiet about where some of the promised 11,000 new council homes will be built. We’ve already posted up a long and good read on the di…




					southwarknotes.wordpress.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2022)

from tweeter today (think it's been colourised rather than being a colour picture)

"There they were in Tiger Yard Camberwell on an early autumn morning in 1933 getting ready for work, out in the yard, at the only running water source available. Is she holding a toothbrush? Are they together or just neighbours?"







somewhere behind 'the tiger' pub - 1890s map here


----------



## mango5 (May 18, 2022)

Southwark news said:
			
		

> A fire report commissioned to establish why Camberwell council residents unknowingly lived in a block riddled with safety defects, even after the Lakanal House fire tragedy, has failed to answer that very question.


 Council demand answers after a report commissioned on Marie Curie House fire safety does not 'address key questions' - Southwark News

Shabby treatment of Sceaux Gardens residents continues.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 1, 2022)

𝗟𝗜𝗦𝗧𝗘𝗡𝗜𝗡𝗚 𝗙𝗢𝗥 𝗔𝗖𝗧𝗜𝗢𝗡 𝗼𝗻 𝗘𝗟𝗠𝗜𝗡𝗚𝗧𝗢𝗡 𝗘𝗦𝗧𝗔𝗧𝗘, 𝗖𝗔𝗠𝗕𝗘𝗥𝗪𝗘𝗟𝗟: 𝗦𝗮𝘁 𝟰𝘁𝗵 𝗝𝘂𝗻𝗲, 𝟮𝗽𝗺
• A Practical Listening Walk hosted by Southwark Notes and Ultra-red 
• Thinking together for anyone organising or wishing to organise on estates


----------



## mango5 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sceaux Gardens Estate Sunday Sound System action. I will pop along to this.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

I strongly suggest if anyone is thinking of using Camberwell Fisheries.  Think again.  My partner (who knows fuck all about fish. He just buys what I ask him to buy)  just purchased prawns for me.
Nasty anemic slimy prawns,  that would no doubt make you very sick if you ate them.
Pisses me off.   How can they sell them like that.  Tried to call them to give them a piece of my mind.  Fuckers not answering the phone.
Can you tell just how fucking pissed I am.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 17, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> I strongly suggest if anyone is thinking of using Camberwell Fisheries.  Think again.  My partner (who knows fuck all about fish. He just buys what I ask him to buy)  just purchased prawns for me.
> Nasty anemic slimy prawns,  that would no doubt make you very sick if you ate them.
> Pisses me off.   How can they sell them like that.  Tried to call them to give them a piece of my mind.  Fuckers not answering the phone.
> Can you tell just how fucking pissed I am.


I guess that's the chance you take when you send someone to do your chores for you.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I guess that's the chance you take when you send someone to do your chores for you.


Indeed. But shouldn't be selling off fish. So I don't blame anyone but them.
He was doing his own chores. I just added one onto the list 😅


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 17, 2022)

The weather probably isn't helping. Although it is fish eating kinda weather.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> The weather probably isn't helping. Although it is fish eating kinda weather.


Just gonna avoid that shop in future. There's no way they didn't know the prawns were off.
They were almost white in colour.
If by any chance they couldn't see/notice how bad they were. 🤔 They would certainly know when grabbing them to put in the bag. They were slimy as fuck. 🤮


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2022)

mango5 said:


> What do people think of the campaign to reopen Camberwell station? I think it will only increased congestion on already (over)crowded trains. I'm not a supporter.


Bid for re-opening of Camberwell station unsuccessful in the "restoring your railway" programme.



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1083756/restoring-your-railway-programme-update.pdf


----------



## mango5 (Jul 14, 2022)

Not surprising


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2022)

Seen at the Old Dispensary...


----------



## mango5 (Jul 28, 2022)

Lecture on Wednesday 10th August at SLG exploring the fixed nature of gender and gendered labour through work and technology. In her book, After Work, Helen Hester explores the social and political nature of domestic work and how it is often an extension of the daily paid work life for women. 








						Talk: SOS x Helen Hester - South London Gallery
					

Professor of Gender, Technology and Cultural Politics Helen Hester will present a public lecture as part of SOS_22, programmed by School SOS. The lecture will explore the fixed nature of gender and gendered labour through work and technology. In her book, After Work, Helen Hester explores the...




					www.southlondongallery.org


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 30, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Lecture on Wednesday 10th August at SLG exploring the fixed nature of gender and gendered labour through work and technology. In her book, After Work, Helen Hester explores the social and political nature of domestic work and how it is often an extension of the daily paid work life for women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds interesting. Its a shame I cant make it that evening.  

Not heard of the SLG before - is that camberwell art school as was.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 31, 2022)

It's next door in the current configuration.


----------



## Skim (Aug 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Seen at the Old Dispensary...
> 
> View attachment 334643


Fucking art students and their ironic “fucking art students” graffiti!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2022)

Sadly, I guess I'll never get to eat records now.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sadly, I guess I'll never get to eat records now.
> View attachment 336229


are you saying rat records has permanently shut down?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2022)

It closed a while back but continues online





						Rat Records, Camberwell - buy and sell second hand records, albums, cds
					

Rat records second hand record & CD shop in Camberwell, London, SE5 0RW - and auctions on eBay. I buy vinyl records and CDs; rare items; collectables; private collections; bulk lots and clearances. I pay cash and collect throughout the UK.




					www.ratrecordsuk.net


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2022)

mango5 said:


> It closed a while back but continues online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to someone and all being well there may be a good future for that unit. I'll keep you posted if I hear more.
#fingerscrossed


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I was talking to someone and all being well there may be a good future for that unit. I'll keep you posted if I hear more.
> #fingerscrossed


Fingers well crossed! I miss that shop.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> Fingers well crossed! I miss that shop.


It's happened!









						Dash The Henge record label to take over former Rat Records store in Camberwell
					

Brixton Buzz is delighted to learn that the former Rat Records store in Camberwell will be reopening to serve as both a record store and a small events venue.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 16, 2022)

editor said:


> It's happened!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds great! Thanks for the update!  I'll look forward to that


----------



## scmwalsh (Aug 21, 2022)

Very good news. Although I have zero interest in vinyl and have never once stepped foot inside the shop it is good to have independent and innovative places to attract wider custom and not the steady stream of express supermarkets, bookies, kebab shops, and cheap homewear shops that seem to be 80% of the non food shops around the Green.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 1, 2022)

Pretty gross, down on the Green.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 1, 2022)

I saw a river of them, rippling silvery in the street lights, at the Church Street end of the Green a couple of years ago. Simultaneously repulsive and beautiful. 
I have not sat on the ground in any small park without a picnic blanket since.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 7, 2022)

Free film screenings in Brunswick Park this weekend. 








						Brunswick Park Film Festival
					

9-11 September 2022. Brunswick Park Film Festival is an annual event programmed by The Bower in Camberwell, South East London. Established in 2018, the past two years have seen the natural surroundings of the park lit up by outdoor projections, a pop up cinema screen and the Bower building...




					www.brunswickparkfilmfestival.org.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Free film screenings in Brunswick Park this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just heard this from film maker Virginia Nimarkoh:


> A couple of updates regarding 'We The People'.
> 
> The Bower, a great project space in Camberwell has selected 'We The People' for the Brunswick Park Film Festival. Films showing online and in the park, for free. The films films selected for this year's festival centre the power of connection, friendship, and protest within communities. There are some great films in the programme, including ours! 'We The People' is showing online September 9th to 11th, no booking required.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 28, 2022)

> _"A Corbynista candidate for the *Camberwell and Peckham* parliamentary seat says he’s been removed from the process because of his “life-long socialism” *and anti-racism campaigning* ..."_









(Source:  @Keir_Starmer)​
Maurice Mcleod’s bid to be Labour MP candidate for Camberwell and Peckham halted ‘by party’s right’


----------



## mango5 (Oct 29, 2022)

That's a helpful article covering several black potential candidates. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Some great archive footage here of a celeb packed funeral





> Funeral of the late great Freddie Mills world light boxing champion 1948-1950 at St. Johns church Camberwell, London, Friday 30 July 1965.
> 
> Many of the dignitaries present was Jack Solomons , boxing promoter, head of BBC TV, Sylvia Peters, Henry Cooper, Jim Wick(Henry Cooper's manager), Terry Downs (middleweight boxer), Dick Richardson (heavyweight boxer), John Williams (boxer), Harry Levine (boxing promoter), Ron Barton (boxer), Teddy Wharton (boxer referee), Len Harvey (former lightweight boxing champion), Frankie Vaughan (singer and dancer), Norman Wisdom (actor and comedian), Tommy Trinder (actor and comedian), Alfred Marks (actor and comedian), Ann Shelton (singer), Nat Seller (Freddie's Trainer and cornerman), Harry Vines (boxer), Andy Holme (actor from Singapore), Bruce Forsyth (entertainer and comedian), Len Nipper Read (detective), Bob Monkhouse & Dennis Goodwin (comedians and script writers), Sid James (actor) Ted Boardribb (Freddie's former manager and Father-in-law), Harry Gibbs (referee), and various sports writers.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Cracking archive postcard


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Cracking archive postcard



thought it looked familiar - cormont road school and st gabriel's college came up in the brixton history thread a year or so back

lost hospitals of london website says that both st gabriel's and cormont (road) school became a temporary hospital in 1914, closed 1919

1916 OS map here


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> thought it looked familiar - cormont road school and st gabriel's college came up in the brixton history thread a year or so back
> 
> lost hospitals of london website says that both st gabriel's and cormont (road) school became a temporary hospital in 1914, closed 1919
> 
> 1916 OS map here


It still looks quite wonderful!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> It still looks quite wonderful!



SH - "Look at those big, isolated clumps of building rising up above the slates, like brick islands in a lead-colored sea."

JW - "The board-schools."

SH - "Light-houses, my boy! Beacons of the future! Capsules with hundreds of bright little seeds in each, out of which will spring the wise, better England of the future."

(conversation between Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson on travelling by train through S London on the way to or from Woking, 'The Naval Treaty')


----------



## not-bono-ever (Friday at 4:16 PM)

George Dyer obituary | Fashion | The Guardian
					

<strong>Other lives:</strong> Tailor whose Threadneedle Man shop in south London attracted an appreciative celebrity clientele




					amp.theguardian.com
				




I didn’t know my tailor had passed. I went to call in this afternoon to start a new vic reeves style suit project with a velvet collar etc . But too late. I used to use Sidney Charles in Deptford until the same happened . 

Need a new tailor in SE London now


----------



## hash tag (Friday at 4:36 PM)

not-bono-ever said:


> George Dyer obituary | Fashion | The Guardian
> 
> 
> <strong>Other lives:</strong> Tailor whose Threadneedle Man shop in south London attracted an appreciative celebrity clientele
> ...


Goodness, first world problems.
I knew a tailor once , he was called Simon and I knew it was going to fit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Friday at 4:46 PM)

I dress like a tramp unless I need to wear a suit.

I have worn these for 2 days, including going to the shops


----------



## hash tag (Friday at 4:53 PM)

not-bono-ever said:


> I dress like a tramp unless I need to wear a suit.
> 
> I have worn these for 2 days, including going to the shops
> 
> View attachment 358558


How very punk My, what big feet you have.


----------



## editor (Saturday at 12:34 PM)

Free live music every Saturday 









						Free live music every Saturday at Dash The Henge record store in Camberwell
					

The recently opened Dash The Henge  store in Camberwell has already become a vital part of the local music scene, and the record shop is now offering free live performances at 5pm every Saturday.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------

